# Onthebuild's Ontherecomp!



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Starting a new journal as I have new goals and wanth this to be a fresh start of sorts. Got everything in place for the coming cycle, diet is going to be pretty strict and very clean, especially whilst running DNP.

First things first, heres some starting pics from my last journal (taken at various times in the journal, but no noticeable change since then).



Secondly, diet. As this is going to be a recomp, I am looking to build muscle and reduce bodyfat. I will be eating oats and protein for breakfast, then 3 chicken meals per day, with as little carbs as I can feel human on (green veg mostly, or rice) and another two protein shakes. I will also be having one steak/fish meal each day to mix things up. I'll post up a picture of tea to show an idea of quantities.

Finally, cycle.

This will be

WC testprop200 at 600mg per week, EOD jabs

DNP will be run 200mg per day for the first two weeks, then possibly again at the end depending on results of such a low doseage. T3 will be run alongside at around 50-75mcg per day.



First jab has been done, as has first lot of DNP+T3.

Heard shocking stories about the pip from WC testprop200, but if i pay for something, I dont waste it, so ill carry it on even if its crippling!!! But as always I'll be honest about my experience with all compounds.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck mate. look in very good starting shape.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

In for the win.

Seriously though looking good so far. Looking forward to reading this.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Subbed OTB, All the best mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Subbed, diet sounds very similiar to mine.

Shake, chicken & broccolli, salmon & brocolli, chicken & broccoli, shake, shake.

No DNP for me though but will be jumping back on the test to bulk as soon as b/f levels are at a decent amount.

Good luck matey


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good luck with the TestProp 200 mate, its gonna be nasty. The only thing i wouldnt touch from WC.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers lads, good to have you on board!

Chelsea, cheers for the vote of confidence :whistling:

I've got a fat ass, hopefully the pip wont be too shocking!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed for this :thumb:

By all accounts the pip from that prop is going to be something special!!

No pain No gain :rockon:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Exactly! Ill just use the pain as motivation :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Had this an hour or so ago, along with 0.5ml of m-tren (0.5mg).

Just about to go to the gym for biceps/back session, will update when I come back.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbed ya dirty ride


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back from the gym.

M-tren is a hell of a compound! Feel wide awake, and unbelieveably motivated. Very warm though, like ridiculous. Doubt its the DNP yet, so putting it down to the m-tren. Noticed an increased pump and strength was good.

Zero pip so far, so fingers crossed in the morning it wont be TOO bad.

Finally, weight is hovering just over 13 stone, if I can finish around 13 and a half with a decent loss of body fat I'll be happy. So thats my aim, anything more is a bonus. Forgot to mention in the above post, decided against Adex, going to be sticking with nolva @ 20mg per day, see how I go.

My reason being I dont usually suffer to badly from bloat, so just gonna keep the gyno at bay.

Gym was rammed so exercises were a bit of a mishmash, but basically

DB hammer curls

EZ bar curls

Bent over DB rows

Bent over BB rows

EZ bar rows to really destroy back

A few sets on one of the back pull machines as it was free at the time.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pip update...

I'd be lying if I said there was none, but it feels slightly bruised. There is no bruise there, but feels a bit tender if I prod it.

Its by no means horrendous or anything, so if this is the worst it will get, very happy!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right lads!

Starting to feel a bit of heat from this dnp, some facial flushing especially when coming in from the cold into a warm place. Also appetite seems a bit lower than normal, not sure why this is but will have to monitor it. Still no change on the PIP front, second jab tomorrow so will keep you posted.

Went to the gym after uni, downed some jack3d micro half an hour before. This is the 3rd day its made me feel like absolute crap, bloated, hot and itchy. Hands are also shaking quite notieably on it, and had to cut my workout short (20mins) as i felt nauseous. So for that reason im going to discontinue using it, I just dont seem to agree with it. If anyone wants it give me a shout and I'll post it out to you.

:thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Subbed bro! All the best


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers mate! Think the DNP is going to ruin me for a few weeks but hoping to see some great results!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck on the DNP mate, iv decided to drop it when I run my cutting effort. Too much hassle, remember to check the colour of your spunk, went bright yellow when I dropped two capsules a day.

My mate gets hellish sides from jack3d micro mate, think its a common thing that they will need to try and sort out. If I get hold of the usual one from a friend this week il send it down


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Subbed ya skinny cvnt

13 stone I thought you were heavier than me!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Subbed ya skinny cvnt
> 
> 13 stone I thought you were heavier than me!


Was 14 something before the old clen! Hoping with the prop ill start building a bit this week so hoping weight stays around the same and then when I drop the dnp it can start moving up. Cardio first thing tomorrow morning!

Super_g, do you think its a good idea to do fasted cardio on dnp? or am I better taking the DNP with breakfast, and using the heat from the carbs to burn more fat?

Also do you want this jack3d micro mate? If someone does, give me a holla cos ill get it sent tomorrow before im tempted to use it again and fvck my stomach over AGAIN :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

lol I originally read that as dropping the DNP not the micro! You can send it my way if you like, almost finished my origin stuff and been looking to try this. Let me know how much you want and I can PayPal you a few bob.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> lol I originally read that as dropping the DNP not the micro! You can send it my way if you like, almost finished my origin stuff and been looking to try this. Let me know how much you want and I can PayPal you a few bob.


PM me the address mate and ill get it sent tomorrow. Dont be stupid I got it for free mate, its not a massive tub but theres a decent amount in it cos the scoop is tiny.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Morning lads, going to do some morning cardio nice and early. :thumb:

Quick tip, DO NOT take DNP without water. Tried to just swallow one this morning, seemed to get stuck in my throat, never tasted anything as bad im my life. I was spitting luminous yellow into the sink!!!

Managed to keep it down with a ton of water, but everytime I burp I taste it. Not nice!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So gym was decent, although I feel very lethargic. I think the DNP is starting to take hold now, not feeling any extra heat, just feel alot weaker at the minute. I am contemplating upping the doseage to 400mg, but im going to wait until friday at least so I have a chance to get used to the build up from 200mg.

No weights today, just going to stick to the diet, and have a mega carb up before tomorrows chest/triceps to hopefully feel human again. I literally feel as weak as a small kitten, but heard this is part of using DNP. Ahh well 3 days down.. 11 to go!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Mmmm carb ups!!!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Subbed

good luck, when I ran dnp I lost 13lbs in 13 days and went from no abs to a 6 pack (well 4 and the outline of the bottom 2).

I did fasted cardio am, weights and cardio 4pm. I did not eat carbs after gym which helped alot with night sweats.

Best of luck


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Has the micro went mate?

I attempted fasted cardio with the DNP and also weetabix before I trained in the morning and honestly felt more wrecked when I ate the carbs beforehand mate. Also, I found taking DNP in the evening made the days a little easier


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Might have to switch to night time doseages then, like after I get back from the gym. Maybe it wont ruin my workout that way? Or i could have it first thing AM and workout late at night?

Yeah the micro's gone mate sent it to xrichhx today.

str4nger, i'll know who to come to with any questions now then :thumb: What dose did you run out of interest?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I hate being ginger


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sub'd buddy! hows the pip been?

im the same with the J3D...totally fuks me, i took it first thing in the morning for a kick up the erse....felt horendous all day!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good to have you on board lads.

Pip's been fine, just feels like bruising atm, nothing too bad. Leeds89 is suffering bad though from what ive heard. Something about being fisted :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Good to have you on board lads.
> 
> Pip's been fine, just feels like bruising atm, nothing too bad. Leeds89 is suffering bad though from what ive heard. *Something about being fisted* :lol:


cheeky cvnt!....it was only the tip


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Has the micro went mate?
> 
> I attempted fasted cardio with the DNP and also weetabix before I trained in the morning and honestly felt more wrecked when I ate the carbs beforehand mate. Also, I found taking DNP in the evening made the days a little easier


We're you takin it before bed?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

DNP? Sure was mate, one as soon as I got home and then one at bedtime. Helped me get through days at work better


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheeky cvnt!....it was only the tip


Aye but you didn't even spit on it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> DNP? Sure was mate, one as soon as I got home and then one at bedtime. Helped me get through days at work better


Well I said I'd give it till friday to up the dose, but I arent feeling this dreaded heat yet and its day four. Im thinking of taking another 200mg tonight before bed, then switching to taking 2 caps (400mg) on a night startign friday night. What do you guys reckon?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Well I said I'd give it till friday to up the dose, but I arent feeling this dreaded heat yet and its day four. Im thinking of taking another 200mg tonight before bed, then switching to taking 2 caps (400mg) on a night startign friday night. *What do you guys reckon*?


bump it upto 800mg


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Why not just stick to 200mg mate and not worry about any sides. It's still going to be working just not torturing yourself?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> bump it upto 800mg


Mate my pis$ already looks like orange powerade! At 800mg I think my jizz and spit would come out yellowy orange!

Ohh and I'd probably also end up looking like an AIDS victim.

Brown :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think you should bump it up either mate. Why feel more worse than necessary? Keep it simple and safe.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll have a weigh at the gym tonight see what crack is. I just arent really feeling it, I know sides arent an indication of whether its working or not, but I feel I can handle 200mg easily. If i do decide to up it I wont be going over 400mg though.

I know DNP is highly rated but after 5 days of clen I saw better results, with exactly the same diet/training.

:confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I'll have a weigh at the gym tonight see what crack is. I just arent really feeling it, I know sides arent an indication of whether its working or not, but I feel I can handle 200mg easily. If i do decide to up it I wont be going over 400mg though.
> 
> I know DNP is highly rated but after 5 days of clen I saw better results, with exactly the same diet/training.
> 
> :confused1:


clens p!sh

- - - Updated - - -

and its BRL dnp yeh? notoriously underdosed (prob why there so cheep)....400mg easy mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> clens p!sh
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and its BRL dnp yeh? notoriously underdosed (prob why there so cheep)....400mg easy mate


Hahaha you'll see me dead you will!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Hahaha you'll see me dead you will!


your no use to me dead......ah wait nevermind.

see how ya go at 400mg, take them both before bed so ur good threw the day


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> your no use to me dead......ah wait nevermind.
> 
> see how ya go at 400mg, take them both before bed so ur good threw the day


Thats what i'm thinking mate, gonna have another 1 tonight so ive had 400mg today, then just have two on a night. Next time you see me I'll be like Christian Bale in the Machinist


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Mate do not go higher than 600mg, it really fvcked me up


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Mate do not go higher than 600mg, it really fvcked me up


Im not gonna go over 400mg mate dont worry! If I still see nothing after 2 weeks I'll get some clen and use that at the end of the cycle.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm gonna run 400mg mon-fri for first 5 weeks


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm gonna run 400mg mon-fri for first 5 weeks


When you starting it mate? U got your dnp?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

just had a quick read through mate, and wanted to ask you a few things as i know f*ck all about DNP

aside from raising you body temp to burn fat does it do something else or is that its main way of working?

in terms of sides how bad are we talking?

are you able to do cardio? (dont rip me for mentioning the dreaded C word... :surrender: )


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> When you starting it mate? U got your dnp?


On it's way mate. Start a week on Monday. Last bulk jab tonight x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> just had a quick read through mate, and wanted to ask you a few things as i know f*ck all about DNP
> 
> aside from raising you body temp to burn fat does it do something else or is that its main way of working?
> 
> ...


Not at all mate, its good to learn.

Cardio is bearable so far, just seems a little bit more sweaty tbh.

In terms of the scientific process its this



> In living cells, DNP acts as a proton ionophore, an agent that can shuttle protons (hydrogen cations) across biological membranes. It defeats the proton gradient across mitochondria and chloroplast membranes, collapsing the proton motive force that the cell uses to produce most of its ATP chemical energy. Instead of producing ATP, the energy of the proton gradient is lost as heat.


Read more here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol

Basically it greatly increases metabolism, and the loss of heat also creates a good environment for fat burning. Thats how I understand it.

Sides so far for me have been a little lethargy, some heat, mainly facial redness/flushing, and a bit of sh1ts.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

cheers mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, so just got back from the gym, felt a hell of a lot better than I did the other night.

Putting it down to the jack3d making me feel crap and weak!

Today was a hell of a lot better tbh, and im hoping it stays that way!

- - - Updated - - -

Ok, so just got back from the gym, felt a hell of a lot better than I did the other night.

Putting it down to the jack3d making me feel crap and weak!

Today was a hell of a lot better tbh, and im hoping it stays that way!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i feel the same! just had a sachet of bbw charge and an extra caffein pill, on top of a coffee when i got home, now i feel a bit 'weird' i blame my training partner...he said he would be ready at 2pm so i though i would have been 15 mins into training, now 15 mins later im still waiting, just buzzing my head off haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> i feel the same! just had a sachet of bbw charge and an extra caffein pill, on top of a coffee when i got home, now i feel a bit 'weird' i blame my training partner...he said he would be ready at 2pm so i though i would have been 15 mins into training, now 15 mins later im still waiting, just buzzing my head off haha


I'd hate to see the comedown after all that caffiene!!!

Strength is definately improving every day, maybe the DNP kicked in before the prop, and thats what made me feel sh1te?

Anyway couple of problems, any advice would be good!

My p1ss is constantly bright yellow! Thing is I know I arent dehydrated, but its making me paranoid. Obviously its the DNP but just to be safe how much water do you reckon I should drink? Aiming for around 4-5 Litres atm, got myself a nice big 3L bottle in the fridge and try to get through it and more every day. Think thats enough?

Secondly, not much pip going on, just a bit of a bruised feeling when I sit down. Now I hear leeds is suffering quite bad on the same stuff, do you think its just different per person, or down to me jabbing glutes and him quads?

Finalllyyy... still not seeing much from this DNP, as of tonight I will be upping it to 400mg/day. I honestly think atm I should of got clen, as I got on MUCH better with it. But gonna keep plodding through for 2 weeks, see what happens. But 5 days in im UP 3lbs...? And diet has been low carb and high protein. How does that work :confused1:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I'd hate to see the comedown after all that caffiene!!!
> 
> Strength is definately improving every day, maybe the DNP kicked in before the prop, and thats what made me feel sh1te?
> 
> ...


How are the sides from the dnp mate? When i did a small trial of it atfer 4 days of just 200 i got sick of being constantly hot and sweating, then tried 400mg lol and lasted all of two days before i gave up on the stuff,, lost 6lbs mind 

the increase in your weight is probaly water retention from the dnp and a small bit from the prop.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> How are the sides from the dnp mate? When i did a small trial of it atfer 4 days of just 200 i got sick of being constantly hot and sweating, then tried 400mg lol and lasted all of two days before i gave up on the stuff,, lost 6lbs mind
> 
> the increase in your weight is probaly water retention from the dnp and a small bit from the prop.


Sides are a bit of a red face sometimes, bit of extra sweating in the gym. Thats it! Havent felt this ridiculous heat everyone goes on about!

Gonna be dropping 400mg tonight all at once, hoping I see at least some sweats!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I'd hate to see the comedown after all that caffiene!!!
> 
> Strength is definately improving every day, maybe the DNP kicked in before the prop, and thats what made me feel sh1te?
> 
> ...


im looking forward to an early night, that much is for sure! charge like the old kack3d has geranium in it, makes me crash hard, with that added caffeine i dont think i will be seeing much more of the day after i finish my dinner lol

in regards to the diet, and being up, what are your p/c/f macros? could it be your a still in a kcal surplus?

when leeds is due another jab, give him a shot in the ass (no ****) see how his pip is, well unless he can do it himself.. you might have hit the nail on the head, or you could just have better technique than him?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> im looking forward to an early night, that much is for sure! charge like the old kack3d has geranium in it, makes me crash hard, with that added caffeine i dont think i will be seeing much more of the day after i finish my dinner lol
> 
> in regards to the diet, and being up, what are your p/c/f macros? could it be your a still in a kcal surplus?
> 
> when leeds is due another jab, give him a shot in the ass (no ****) see how his pip is, well unless he can do it himself.. you might have hit the nail on the head, or you could just have better technique than him?


Doubt I have better technique tbh, he's been sticking various needles in himself for a lot longer than me! :lol:

Definately arent in a surplus by much if I am tbh mate, as its the same diet plan I followed for the clen, and saw cracking results, so possibly could be some water as I arent using arimidex. Macros for the last 4 days have been a steady 60/20/20 protein/carb/fat. Fat from EVOO in shakes and fish. Cals have been between 2100 and 2800, depending on number of shakes. Dont think I could reduce it much more, I would starve!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

have you considered adding an ai? i know from the past you havent suffered any estro related sides, but might if it is water bloat, bang in the vit c as well, i was taking about 4-6g per day for a few weeks, coupled with the low carbs, think it really helped dry me out


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> have you considered adding an ai? i know from the past you havent suffered any estro related sides, but might if it is water bloat, bang in the vit c as well, i was taking about 4-6g per day for a few weeks, coupled with the low carbs, think it really helped dry me out


Ive never really used adex tbh, been fine with nolva. But then again i've never cut before properly. Vit C im all over it, got some tabs from H&B today, just to kick this bit of flu ive managed to catch up the ****. Might have to look into some Adex if this continues though, it feels like im busting my balls for nothing!

Maybe I just miss food too much lmao!!

Either way i think I'll take progress pics monday/tues time to see where im at, see if theres any noticeable muscle gain/fatloss yet.

If theres isnt after the first two weeks im just gonna drop the DNP and keep the prop going, maybe finish with some clen.

If there is then all the hype around DNP will be confirmed!


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dnp works ... 100% ...

Symptoms of powerloss and lethargy are an indicator also.

Not sure if your stuff is legit?

Drop a capsule and enjoy a low fat day with rice , chicken and fruits... About 200-250g Carbohydrates the heat should be very very very noticeable, even at 200mg.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ive never really used adex tbh, been fine with nolva. But then again i've never cut before properly. Vit C im all over it, got some tabs from H&B today, just to kick this bit of flu ive managed to catch up the ****. Might have to look into some Adex if this continues though, it feels like im busting my balls for nothing!
> 
> Maybe I just miss food too much lmao!!
> 
> ...


Definit;y hrow some vit c in there, i was using 5g when on dnp. Tbh mate most of the resuls of dnp show about a week after you have finished as all the water weight will be gone etc so hang in as long as you can i'd say.

Noticing any increase in sides at 400mg, i could only last a few days at that, admiration for anyone who can hold out a wk or two at 400 or above  or else they have low dosed [email protected] :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wlkir100 said:


> Dnp works ... 100% ...
> 
> Symptoms of powerloss and lethargy are an indicator also.
> 
> ...


I think the stuff I have is notoriously under dosed!



Galaxy said:


> Definit;y hrow some vit c in there, i was using 5g when on dnp. Tbh mate most of the resuls of dnp show about a week after you have finished as all the water weight will be gone etc so hang in as long as you can i'd say.
> 
> Noticing any increase in sides at 400mg, i could only last a few days at that, admiration for anyone who can hold out a wk or two at 400 or above  or else they have low dosed [email protected] :lol:


As above think it is underdosed... I'll let you know how I sleep after dropping 600mg in the next 5 mins :whistling:


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just do one simple test: ingest a moderate amount of relative high GI - carbs one and a half hour after taking your dnp.

Since it's biochemical way of acting, you should notice heat , alltough your stuff is underdosed (even underdosed 400mgs can be harsh...)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wlkir100 said:


> Just do one simple test: ingest a moderate amount of relative high GI - carbs one and a half hour after taking your dnp.
> 
> Since it's biochemical way of acting, you should notice heat , alltough your stuff is underdosed (even underdosed 400mgs can be harsh...)


The heat I tend to feel is in my face. Is that normal? Like feel as though my face is glowing bright red, but it isnt :confused1:


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Not just a flushing face.

Real measurable heat.

At 400mg (hard to say gor every individual) your body temperature should go up by a minimum of 0.7- 1.5 degree celsius (Even more)... after a good carbmeal


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wlkir100 said:


> Not just a flushing face.
> 
> Real measurable heat.
> 
> At 400mg (hard to say gor every individual) your body temperature should go up by a minimum of 0.7- 1.5 degree celsius (Even more)... after a good carbmeal


I'll give it a go and report back. Maybe its because ive started taking it at night before bed? so not really eating until 8-10 hours later?


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Due its long half time and since you're a few days on it ... it shouldn't matter that much.

Know a few guys who're managing the heat just by don't eat... (Intermittent fasting style).

Though there was a huge discussion which nutriotion and diet form is the best for a dnp cycle. Some studies say: doesn't make a difference.

Broscience-Side-A says with carbs, because heat pushes metabolism in an extra way (despite of the blockade of ATP-synthesis).

Broscience-Side-B says ketogenic - diet.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah ive been on low carbs high protein. But not felt this dreaded heat too much. Definately noticed a bit but not to the extremes some people describe. 6th day today so definately upping it to see if its just well underdosed.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right fellas. 4th jab tonight, went to get the prop out and there were loads of crystals in it. It had crashed, so asked on here and people said they have used it before, just warm it up first till the crystals dissolve.

Did that, all looked clear again so stuck 1ml in and jabbed. Felt fine, but tomorrow may be a different story I guess!



Thats what it did look like!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Finally feeling some heat from this DNP, mainly at night when im in bed, but also today when I was in my lectures, was roasting!

Im still only taking 400mg, (which I'm sure is more like 200mg of properly dosed stuff) by all accounts.

Dont have uni weds/thursday, so tues and weds night gonna take 600mg, just to see the difference.

P1ss is bright yellow now, drinking water like a madman but still have drymouth. But not much fatloss, which I'm disappointed with.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Is it maybe 100mg caps?

When I used it 200 mg had me burning up.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Definately says 200mg on the tub, but could be more like 100mg. Not sure tbh, but cant see them being 200mg, as everyone seems to say that had them sweating loads.

- - - Updated - - -

Definately says 200mg on the tub, but could be more like 100mg. Not sure tbh, but cant see them being 200mg, as everyone seems to say that had them sweating loads.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what are they mate BRL yeh?

- - - Updated - - -

what are they mate BRL yeh?

- - - Updated - - -

and how's the prop now?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

and how's the prop now?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah mate theyre BRL. TBH mate I wish I'd have got clen, I really do because I arent seeing much from this DNP.

and props fine now mate, all re dissolved and that was that. Still no pip that I can complain about so yeah!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> yeah mate theyre BRL. TBH mate I wish I'd have got clen, I really do because I arent seeing much from this DNP.
> 
> and props fine now mate, all re dissolved and that was that. Still no pip that I can complain about so yeah!


much lbs u down so far?....feeling the prob kick in

- - - Updated - - -



onthebuild said:


> yeah mate theyre BRL. TBH mate I wish I'd have got clen, I really do because I arent seeing much from this DNP.
> 
> and props fine now mate, all re dissolved and that was that. Still no pip that I can complain about so yeah!


much lbs u down so far?....feeling the prob kick in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes mate props definately kicked in, pumps are up, more vascular and a bit of strength gain, but I dont think I'll feel the full strength gain until I drop the dnp. Havent weighed myself in a while mate, but I will do tonight and keep you posted. Was gonna take progress pics yesterday but theres been hardly any change so its a bit pointless atm.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fat cvnt


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fat cvnt


ooh errr.....handbags :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

shame you arnt really getting on with the dnp, although at least you can say you've tried it, and can add it to the list of what works for ya and what doesnt, its been a fair few years since iv used clen, is it cheaper?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> shame you arnt really getting on with the dnp, although at least you can say you've tried it, and can add it to the list of what works for ya and what doesnt, its been a fair few years since iv used clen, is it cheaper?


Depends what you get I suppose mate, Alpha Pharma's Astralean, the good stuff, is more expensive than the chinese/bulgarian clen availiable. But then again pharma stuff is probably better that Alpha, since alpha is UGL.

From what i've seen though, pharma stuff is only 20mcg, whereas most UGL stuff is 40mcg, so your taking double the amount of tabs with pharma.

Without discussing prices though, for the good stuff its similarly priced to the good DNP availiable. For the chinese/bulgarian stuff (often underdosed) its similar priced to the BRL DNP I bought (also seems under dosed.) If I dont see dramatic results this week there will be loads of left over DNP if anyone fancies a swapsie's?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i didnt like dnp ;(


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i have had 40mcg chinese stuff, could only use 3 of em a day, anything over and i got quite bad cramps. i remember one time i got in after a cardio session, and the girl i was seeing at the time asked me if something was wrong, coz i had quite a strong, and iratic heart beat from it, though it was gonna jump outta my chest haha, i told her it was coz id never really done cardio before lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice! @Super_G sent me some leftover chinese stuff he had, i got on well with it, nice BF reduction at 120mcg/ day. Shaking wasnt too bad at all either. Gonna try astralean next I think, heard its the dogs b0llocks.

Tonight and weds night im gonna take 3 tabs of DNP instead of 2, as I have nothing on weds/thurs daytime. Wish me luck!

Also gym tonight for back and bi's, had to lower my ezbar bicep curls from 40kg to 30 after last cycle, as I started doing DB hammer curls first. Gonna go back to my old way of doing things for a few weeks, so gonna crack on with 40kg tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i thought i might have had bunk stuff, as i never got the shakes from it, but well coupled with almost drowning the cardio room with sweat, and those horrible cramps, i knew it was legit! still 120mcg seemed to do the trick so never needed to up it after that, had a couple weeks worth left over but they got lost in between moving.

smash that 40kg!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> i thought i might have had bunk stuff, as i never got the shakes from it, but well coupled with almost drowning the cardio room with sweat, and those horrible cramps, i knew it was legit! still 120mcg seemed to do the trick so never needed to up it after that, had a couple weeks worth left over but they got lost in between moving.
> 
> smash that 40kg!


40kg was well and truly smashed, did:

40kg x10

42.2 x9

40kg x10

Then DB hammer curls 3 sets to failure

Bent over ezbar rows

DB rows

Rear delt flies

Back pull machine

BB shrugs super setted with DB shrugs.

For whoever asked weight as of today is 13.2 stone.

Going to treat myself to BBQ chicken wraps now, as I have fasted cardio tomorrow morning to endure :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Thinking of dropping the DNP from today. The benefits for me just arent outweighing the costs.

Im gonna put this down to people reacting differently to different things, because if anything my diet has been cleaner than when I ran clen and cardio has been more intense.

Shame as ive only used about 15 of the 50 tabs, but I dont want to p1ss about getting moderately leaner when I could be bulking alot.

So going to knock it on the head and switch my goals, yes I am a cop out! :thumb:

And for a later cycle Im going to use test/winny/clen and possibly mast depending on how lavish I'm feeling.

So short and sweet! AM cardio was a killer too, especially fasted, so going to recarb with some oats and whey!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Thinking of dropping the DNP from today. The benefits for me just arent outweighing the costs.
> 
> Im gonna put this down to people reacting differently to different things, because if anything my diet has been cleaner than when I ran clen and cardio has been more intense.
> 
> ...


send them my way!!!! ill send ya whatever clen/ephedrine iv got sitting


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> send them my way!!!! ill send ya whatever clen/ephedrine iv got sitting


will do if you want mate, useless to me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> will do if you want mate, useless to me


good lad, ill let ya know how much is left tonight. clen is the chinesse stuff (40mg) strong as fuk

- - - Updated - - -

anyway u dropping the cut altogether now PMSL?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pretty much, plan was to cut for the first 2 weeks, clean bulk after that. So might use the clen at the end pre pct to finish up depending on how much you have


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Pretty much, plan was to cut for the first 2 weeks, clean bulk after that. So might use the clen at the end pre pct to finish up depending on how much you have


i just hope the mrs hasent went ott with them lol. the ephedrine is strong aswell (hcl 30 or 40) will need caffeine/asprin though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i just hope the mrs hasent went ott with them lol. the ephedrine is strong aswell (hcl 30 or 40) will need caffeine/asprin though


Knowing women they'll be all gone :thumb: including the ephedrine!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Knowing women they'll be all gone :thumb: including the ephedrine!


just off the phone to her.....and she's had all the clen LMFAO fukin b!tch. theres a heap of ephedrine there tho...or ill just compensate ya


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> just off the phone to her.....and she's had all the clen LMFAO fukin b!tch. theres a heap of ephedrine there tho...or ill just compensate ya


prefer clen tbh as i know it works well.

Sup to you buddy whatever u wanna do?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Wee cow has been into these too lol

- - - Updated - - -

infact ill send ya a heap of CNP flapjacks too lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Wee cow has been into these too lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> infact ill send ya a heap of CNP flapjacks too lol


Haha she'll be into your test next pal!

If you want this DNP I can send it today if you wanna pm me your address.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok so tonight will have been around 48 hours since the last dose of DNP, hopefully ill stop being a sweaty fvcker then!

Strength is going up and up now, hopefully next week I'll be slightly stronger than a kitten, possibly even as strong as a small terrier.

Overall my review of DNP is - bearable, but slightly uncomfortable. However I saw no pronounced fatloss, only the sides, but for someone who responds well to it then crack on. Ill stick to clen!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ars3hole


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ars3hole


just because your cheating on your missus jan, dont take it out on me you cvnt :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl :lol:


Someones gonna have a 'special night' though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Someones gonna have a 'special night' though


ill video the effectivness of said products for u bud x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha i was hoping you'd say that :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right been to gym today, had a chest session.

*Slight incline db press*

10x22kg

10x34kg

8x34kg

7x34kg

*Decline BB press*, slow negs.

3 sets of 10 @ 70kg

Straight into *decline DB flyes *3 sets of 10 @ 18kg

*Cable Flyes highest position*

2 sets of 10 @25kg per side

1 set of 8 @32kg per side

*Cable flyes lowest position*

18kg per side, 8 reps, 8 reps, then 7 reps.

Onto triceps, Skullcrushers, CGBP and cable pull downs.

Gonna get some pics up in the next few days, see if theres any noticable difference.

Peace out mother fvckers.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking good in here fatty


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Can I say one thing about DNP?

told you so xxx :lol:

35 were up for grabs and you sent them to him? Him...? HIM!!! He don't have no fat to burn :lol:

Glad your back to bulking mate, should defo go we'll


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Can I say one thing about DNP?
> 
> told you so xxx :lol:
> 
> ...


fvck you bawbag! iv got more fat on me than u lot combined  !

good sesh the OTB, ill put your "special item" to good use tonight :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Can I say one thing about DNP?
> 
> told you so xxx :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha you jacked it in because you couldnt handle the sides though you poof :whistling:

I just didnt see any fatloss! But secretly I'm glad to be bulking shh



JANIKvonD said:


> fvck you bawbag! iv got more fat on me than u lot combined  !
> 
> good sesh the OTB, ill put your "special item" to good use tonight :beer:


Good lad, if you can't hang a 10kg dumbell off it, you havent had enough :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Haha you jacked it in because you couldnt handle the sides though you poof :whistling:
> 
> I just didnt see any fatloss! But secretly I'm glad to be bulking shh
> 
> Good lad, if you can't hang a 10kg dumbell off it, you havent had enough :thumb:


im no stranger to the suff son lol. but i usually hang 60kg burds off mine....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahah touche old chap


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Was I called a poof up there? I didn't know poof was classed as such a high compliment.

Thanks, ya poof


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Had quite a late one tonight, got some caffiene tabs as a cheap pre workout, they're fvcking strong so pretty happy with that!

I'll get some pics up tomorrow, for now though, I NEED to sleep, feeling knackered!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sup pussaaaay!!! hows the nocut going?

- - - Updated - - -

sup pussaaaay!!! hows the nocut going?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So glad im back on the decent food. Been pigging out on stuff ive had cravings for, pineapple chunks, oranges, cheesecake etc. Still getting in enough protein, on my second shake of the day while waiting for chicken and chips to cook. Longish day in uni today, then gonna do legs this aft.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just devoured this, still quite hungry so gonna have another shake because im back in uni in an hour.

Also got the tabs above the other day, great as a pre workout, made me really alert and wide awake even when training at 10pm. Cant fault them for 2quid off ebay!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

On the suggestion of JABBAvonHUT I got myself some natural yoghurt stuff today. Also peanut butter. This is my mega-super-bulking shake:

30g peanut butter

p=7g

c=4.6g

f=15.2g

cal=188

100g natural yog

p=5.9

c=6.5

f=1.3

cal=61

120g maxi raw choc orange whey

p=94.8

c=7.2

f=8.4

cal=484

800ml whole milk

p=25.8

c=37.6

f=28.8

cal=512

Total

p=133.5

c=55.9

f=53.7

cals=1245

Not too bad, but I think I'll have to drink it in two sittings! But with the cost of the whey when it was on offer Ill be surprised if its more than a quid a shake! so quite happy with that. Will post photos afterwards.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

£40 delivered for 5kg unflavoured (28g pro per 30g scoop)

5000g/30g = 167scoops/2 = 84shakes.. is £0.48 per double scoop shake.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> £40 delivered for 5kg unflavoured (28g pro per 30g scoop)
> 
> 5000g/30g = 167scoops/2 = 84shakes.. is £0.48 per double scoop shake.


Not just a scary face :whistling:



Thats the step by step making of it, pretty quick and ive had half, tastes great. Not as filling as I thought, so I might have the rest in 5mins.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

why low fat yogurt?....kinda miss's the point of it lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> why low fat yogurt?....kinda miss's the point of it lol


No idea mate, it was the only one that was a quid for 1kg. the rest were more expensive for less :lol:

Should it have been full fat?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> No idea mate, it was the only one that was a quid for 1kg. the rest were more expensive for less :lol:
> 
> Should it have been full fat?


ahh well say no more mate. imo yogurt should be used as a fat source....so getting low fat yogurt is abit like a low protein steak lol. as long as your macros's ar filled at the end of the day its not gonna matter tho


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh well say no more mate. imo yogurt should be used as a fat source....so getting low fat yogurt is abit like a low protein steak lol. as long as your macros's ar filled at the end of the day its not gonna matter tho


I'll remember that for next time lmao!

Got a few photos cold just now:



Sh1te though, ill try get some at gym where theres a decent sized mirror not a little p1ssy one like in my bathroom!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur looking bigger mate :confused1:arms & chest are coming on great. good chest genetics


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur looking bigger mate :confused1:arms & chest are coming on great. *good chest genetics*


Cheers mate!

Shame about the rest though eh! hahah


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Shame about the rest though eh! hahah


get some size on ya and ill let u know :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> get some size on ya and ill let u know :lol:


Brb just gonna go eat some low fat yoghurt :lol:

Might chuck some EVOO in the next one for fats then till I use up this sh1te?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Brb just gonna go eat some low fat yoghurt :lol:
> 
> Might chuck some EVOO in the next one for fats then till I use up this sh1te?


if it fits your macros


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 96722
> View attachment 96723
> 
> 
> ...


iv got a pot of caffien from bulkpowders, same strength...if i havent got a pre-workout i know one of thoseback with a cup of black coffee, within 30mins or so im flying haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ps..you're looking good in the new pics...

BIGnohomo


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

About to down the rest of that shake, and then get some proper food down me! Gonna do legs tonight, keeping the squats out of it for now, dislocated my knee a fair few years ago and it wreaks havoc when I squat.

Manager at the gym told me I should concentrate/pre-exhaust with extensions/curls and then use the leg press to build up some strength, as squats put alot of pressure on the knees. So gonna give it a go, see if im left crippled like last time I squatted!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good mate. I wanna lick your nips. Jkn lol.

That's some shake! How long we're you cutting for?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good mate. I wanna lick your nips. Jkn lol.
> 
> That's some shake! How long we're you cutting for?


A couple of weeks mate! haha gonna have to forget about cutting and maximise gains with a big bulk, then go from there I reckon!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> A couple of weeks mate! haha gonna have to forget about cutting and maximise gains with a big bulk, then go from there I reckon!


Sounds good. I'm bulking until February. Slowly as I don't want to get fat as fck.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Sounds good. I'm bulking until February. Slowly as I don't want to get fat as fck.


Fvck it... fat is the new thin


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Destroyed and not in a good way. 2 sets of leg extensions and my right knee gave in. Fvcking agony!

Talked to the lad who runs the gym, he reckons because I dislocated my knee when I weighed like 9 stone and didn't strengthen it properly (fvcked off physio halfway through) that now I've put 4+ stone on in a relatively short space of time its struggling to cope with my bodyweight. Makes sense as i always feel it clicking/grinding when I walk.

So he's told me to do bodyweight squats, lunges and light cycling to help strengthen it.

Currently hobbling home, ill get a nice photo of the swollen fvcker when I get in!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not the greatest photo! But its not the greatest feeling either!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 96797
> 
> 
> Not the greatest photo! But its not the greatest feeling either!


Fvck sake the midges up here leave a bigger swelling than that ya fagq


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Fvck sake the midges up here leave a bigger swelling than that ya fagq


Cvnt! haha trust me its [email protected]


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoulders+traps

Few PB's, namely

14kg DB lateral raises.

115kg BB shrugs.

34kg DB shrugs superset with 25kg plate shrugs.

Decent sesh, starting to struggle to increase weights on shoulders without a spotter, although whenever I ask someone they dont mind spotting me.

Just prefer it when doing shoulders if they hold my wrists, rather than push my elbows, just feels safer when squeezing out the last few reps.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Shoulders+traps
> 
> Few PB's, namely
> 
> ...


only lat raises for shoulders?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> only lat raises for shoulders?


Only got a pb on those 3 exercises. Did more than just that though.

DB press

DB arnold press

Lat raises

Rear delt flyes

Crazy lateral raise machine thing

BB shrugs

DB shrugs with plate shrugs.

Finished off on smith machine with 3x10 military press at 20kg, real slow negs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Only got a pb on those 3 exercises. Did more than just that though.
> 
> DB press
> 
> ...


thats better LOL


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gonna update later after the gym, diets been spot on today, I'd had around 2000cals by noon, so gonna be a big day!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Gonna update later after the gym, diets been spot on today, I'd had around 2000cals by noon, so gonna be a big *boy*!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

That too :thumb:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You still on the prop or changed over to something else?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You still on the prop or changed over to something else?


Nope mate still prop just 600mg per week. well 200 every other day so technically 600mg per 6 days


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Few pics taken t'other day. So hard to get back shots when your training partners fvcked off... come back @Leeds89 :crying:



Traps seem to have come on leaps and bounds this cycle IMO


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Traps deffo looking good broski!! :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

backs looking good fat boi


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Done chest and tri's tonight :thumb:

*DB Press *

20kg warm up x 10

34kg x 10, 8, 8 (help from spotter)

*Incline DB press*

28kg x 8

24kg x 10, 9

*DB Flyes*

18kg x 10, 9

12kg x 12 slow negs to failure.

*Low cable flyes*

18kg x 10, 9, 9

*High cable flyes*

28kgx10 - too easy

32kg x10, 7

*CGBP*

40kg x10

50 kg x7

*Skulls*

30kg x8 - too heavy

25kg x10, 10 (really had to force these up, shaking)

*Triangle bar tri pull down*

32kg x10, 8

27kg x 8

*Overhead*



27kgx7

AND done! Pretty knackered now to say the least.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like training is going well mate 

Are you follwing any particular diet/macros now that your bulking? Pip die down from the WC test p?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Looks like training is going well mate
> 
> Are you follwing any particular diet/macros now that your bulking? Pip die down from the WC test p?


Pips been fvck all tbh, slight bruised feeling nothing more.

Diet is pretty much the same, high protein, around 400g per day, and then pretty much whatever else I fancy!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Few pics taken t'other day. So hard to get back shots when your training partners fvcked off... come back @Leeds89 :crying:
> 
> View attachment 97136
> View attachment 97137
> ...


Missing me  ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Missing me  ?


Yeah, I feel old at the gym now your gone, you old cvnt :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wheres leeds gone like?

i had about 1 hr sleep last night cos this fukin DNP lol, did u sup electrolytes?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> wheres leeds gone like?
> 
> i had about 1 hr sleep last night cos this fukin DNP lol, did u sup electrolytes?


Didnt supp anything except t3 mate. If im being honest I have no idea what an electrolyte is, other than ive heard the word on the powerade ad!

Hes gone to a different gym, closer to his house mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Didnt supp anything except t3 mate. If im being honest I have no idea what an electrolyte is, other than ive heard the word on the powerade ad!
> 
> Hes gone to a different gym, closer to his house mate.


what u doin then, training alone?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what u doin then, training alone?


Yeah mate, just ask randoms to spot us when I really need it. Its bad because its hard to go to absolute failure without a spotter (or dropping the weights like a cvnt), but Its good because there's less time between sets, so more intense in a way.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate, just ask randoms to spot us when I really need it. Its bad because its hard to go to absolute failure without a spotter (or dropping the weights like a cvnt), but Its good because there's less time between sets, so more intense in a way.
> 
> View attachment 97209


Haha onthebuilds a wee Nigel.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Haha onthebuilds a wee Nigel.


What the fvcks a Nigel? You wee fvckers talking in code again?! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> What the fvcks a Nigel? You wee fvckers talking in code again?! :lol:


na mate iv no clue what he's on about either.

- - - Updated - - -

i train on my own quite alot aswell, prefer it actually...no [email protected] about


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

back is looking nice and thick dude, you will have bigger traps than tom hardy in no time :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

adam!  whats on this w.e son?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What the fvcks a Nigel? You wee fvckers talking in code again?! :lol:


A Nigel is wee lonely man.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> na mate iv no clue what he's on about either.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i train on my own quite alot aswell, prefer it actually...no [email protected] about


Would agree with this. Have a good weight set at my house, get up, smash it. Only issue with working in the house is there's not many leg exercises I can do.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright lads! Cheers for the positive comments, although tom hardys traps are a bit too excessive imo, especially in warrior!

W.E. is going to a houseparty in/near Birmingham somewhere for a birthday. Fancy dress so im going as that cvnt from LMFAO with the afro, because Im sexy, and I know it.

:beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Alright lads! Cheers for the positive comments, although tom hardys traps are a bit too excessive imo, especially in warrior!
> 
> W.E. is going to a houseparty in/near Birmingham somewhere for a birthday. Fancy dress so im going as that cvnt from LMFAO with the afro, because Im sexy, and I know it.
> 
> :beer:


Pics!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not the best day yesterday/today diet wise! Didnt drink massive amounts but had a decent night. Eaten ****loads today, but nothing healthy other than my tea. Back on it tomorrow though!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good old shoulders + traps tonight. Fvcking rammed in gym.

Few more pbs, 36kg DB shrugs, 14kg DB front raises, 16kg DB rear delt flyes.

Feeling good, lost my abs completely, tucked under a fat blanket!



Feeling bigger, dont know if im looking it, maybe its all in my head!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good old shoulders + traps tonight. Fvcking rammed in gym.
> 
> Few more pbs, 36kg DB shrugs, 14kg DB front raises, 16kg DB rear delt flyes.
> 
> ...


Fck the abs the now, get massive!

Arms are looking big mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Fck the abs the now, get massive!
> 
> Arms are looking big mate.


Cheers mate! Need to smash the lats more I think. Maybe its genetics but theyre decent high up, but dont really come very far down my back. Like the lower lats. Dunno what to do about that tbh! Only the top half seems to grow!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate! Need to smash the lats more I think. Maybe its genetics but theyre decent high up, but dont really come very far down my back. Like the lower lats. Dunno what to do about that tbh! Only the top half seems to grow!


I'd probably say my Lats are actually one of the best bits on me right now, I do chins are they hit them good. I do 50 chins in as many sets as it takes. Could be worth a try?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I'd probably say my Lats are actually one of the best bits on me right now, I do chins are they hit them good. I do 50 chins in as many sets as it takes. Could be worth a try?


Yeah sounds like a plan. Ill try tomorrow and report back how many sets it takes!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate! Need to smash the lats more I think. Maybe its genetics but theyre decent high up, but dont really come very far down my back. Like the lower lats. Dunno what to do about that tbh! Only the top half seems to grow!


I always do 3 or 4 sets on wide grip lat pull downs and 3 or 4 on close grip straight after and mine have being growing pretty well lately.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

kingdale said:


> I always do 3 or 4 sets on wide grip lat pull downs and 3 or 4 on close grip straight after and mine have being growing pretty well lately.


I do wide grip pulldowns, but never done close grip, Ill have to have a go at them as well!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Do 4sets straight arm lat pushdowns to pre exhaust lats and finish them off with wide grip lat pulldowns, mines are coming in braw since changing to this


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Would you like a danMUNDY tip regarding your lats pal


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Would you like a danMUNDY tip regarding your lats pal


Of course mate! Always looking to learn. If it helps my lat workout is normally done as part of back, and I do these exercises to target lats.

DB pullovers

Wide grip pull downs

DB rows


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

always happy to help, out of those exercises you listed, id keep the DB pull overs, done first as jaink said..its a good way to pre exhaust your lats, so when it come to the rows, your biceps can act more efficiently as the secondary muscle, as if rowing movements are done first, then as the weak link, its actually those that give out first and cause the exercise to fail before your lats do. Also keep the DB rows, i like to alternate between those and ez bb rows everynow and then...

the one thing i would drop is the widegrip pulldowns, and sub them for a narrow grip (8-10") palms up/facing underhand pull down, and heres why

1) having your hands in this position, first of all carrys out the biceps primary function, of supinating your wrist, (turning your palm up) it also puts your bis in a stronger position, giving a more efficient contraction at the top of the movement..infact your bicep cant contract fully without your wrist turned up, try this flex your upper arm as if you are performing a reverse bb curl, now with your upper arm still flexed, turn your wrist in, a note the diff of how your bi feels like this, should feel more solid..think about this, in a wide grip pull down, your hand position is the same as in the rev curl, see where im going with this

2) (you will need a mirror or something reflective) raise your arms above your head as if you are doing a chin up, (palms in) now bring your arms down to how they would be positioned in a wide grip pull down, note you lose a bit of a stretch in your lats, compared to the chin up position?

imo..chin ups, or close grip underhand pull downs **** over wide grip pull up/downs, well, im not just saying you should do them instead just because, but because of the reasons i have stated above

could look like this

db pull over

close grip underhand pulldown

DB Row

i stick to the 6-10 reps, if i can get more, then will up the weigh :thumb:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

So how many sets did it take to complete the 50 chins?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> So how many sets did it take to complete the 50 chins?


cheers @danMUNDY, gonna give this a try tomorrow.

Rich mate, had day off gym today, was just too busy with uni to get down, so I'll let you know tomorrow what the 50 chin challenge is!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> cheers @danMUNDY, gonna give this a try tomorrow.
> 
> Rich mate, had day off gym today, was just too busy with uni to get down, so I'll let you know tomorrow what the 50 chin challenge is!


Nice, I'm up early for back and bis so ill count my sets ha.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok so back from back and bi's. Did a bit too much I reckon, but i'd taken 400mg of caffiene before and was full of energy!

Went like this:

BACK

34kg DB pullover to pre-exhaust lats - 10,10,7

@XRichHx 50 pullups, took me 6 sets - 12,12,10,8,7,1 - this is a killer!

@danMUNDY Close grip pulldowns - 32kg, 10 52kg, 10 66kg, 8 - Going to start at 52kg next week, just went for 32 as I thought I'd check form was ok.

EZbar rows - 80kg 8,7 50kg 13, 10 -Normally do 80 no problem, but failed on 8 and 7, felt as though my lats were going to explode!

DB rows - 32kg 8, went to failure with 20kg to finish them off, 10 then 9 reps.

BI'S

DB alternate arm hammer curls 18kg, 20 (10 each arm)

upped to 20kg, 20 (10 each arm) JUST!!

20kg 14 reps (7 each arm) failure.

1 set of seated DB curls 14kg x 14 reps

1 set of standing DB curls, cheated on last few reps, did 14kg x 14 - failure, then 6 reps hammer style to failure

1 final set of 14kg hammer curls, 10 reps, both arms at the same time.

Bi's were destroyed after this!

Finished with the 20kg straight bar, doing reverse grip bicep curls, to target forearms, 3 sets of 10.

Alot of volume, but it works out at 5 exercises on back, 2 exercises on bi's (hammer then regular+hammer) then forearms.

I start with hammer curls as I can go heavier on these. Then go onto regular curls to failure, and finish with hammer as I can still do a few last reps hammer, when I fail on the normal curls.

What do you lads reckon?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

how did you find the close grip pull downs? little too much volume for my liking, but nice selection of exercises! by the lloks of things your back/bis took a beating :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> how did you find the close grip pull downs? little too much volume for my liking, but nice selection of exercises! by the lloks of things your back/bis took a beating :thumb:


Yeah just trying a few new stuff, so did a bit much. Close grip pull downs were nice, good stretch especially after the DB pullovers. Ill know more when I up the weight load next session!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i found i had to play around with the weights to get it right, once you do though, its horrible!! in a good way though haha

you should try the db pull overs and cg pull downs as a superset, every now and then, bloody brutal haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> i found i had to play around with the weights to get it right, once you do though, its horrible!! in a good way though haha
> 
> you should try the db pull overs and cg pull downs as a superset, every now and then, bloody brutal haha


Ahhh so your the cvnt who hogs a bench and the pulldown machine at the same time are you... :whistling:

Just out of interest, when I first started doing DB pull overs I used to get a pain in my chest when I was at full extension. BUT only when I had lungs full of air. Almost like my lungs were squashing something! Anyone else experience this?

Dont get it anymore though :confused1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahhh so your the cvnt who hogs a bench and the pulldown machine at the same time are you... :whistling:
> 
> Just out of interest, when I first started doing DB pull overs I used to get a pain in my chest when I was at full extension. BUT only when I had lungs full of air. Almost like my lungs were squashing something! Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Dont get it anymore though :confused1:


haha, well atm me and my training are the cnuts that hog one side of the cable station and the lat pull down machine lol as we are doing straight arm pulldown/cg pull down supersets :thumb:

cant recall if i ever got these chest pains, at least you dont get em any more!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice one on the chins. Ill update my journal later, think I nailed it in 8 sets.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tell you what lads, got some achey lats today!

Cheers for the advice @XRichHx and @danMUNDY

Reps incoming.

EDIT: No reps for you dan, have to share them around first haha! Unlucky!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Tell you what lads, got some achey lats today!
> 
> Cheers for the advice @XRichHx and @danMUNDY
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. Glad I could help.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

thats ok mate, i think i had that the last time i tired to rep you too :thumb:

must have given them a good seeing to if the doms have kicked in already lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> thats ok mate, i think i had that the last time i tired to rep you too :thumb:
> 
> must have given them a good seeing to if the doms have kicked in already lol


Probably just because I never do pullups, and never really destroy lats, tend to focus more on upper middle back.

Good advice from both you guys though, definitley felt the difference!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Done a chest/tris sesh. Good session, feeling great!

DB Bench

20kg x10

34kgx10, 10, 9 +3 reps from last week. 36kg next time!

Incline DB bench

28kgx 10,7 +7 reps from last week

24kgx 9

DB Flyes

18kgx 10,10,10 +extra set of 10 from last session

12kg slow negsx 10

Low cables

18kgx 10

20.3kg x 8

18kg x 9

High Cables

32kgx 10, 8

25kgx 7

TRI's

CGBP

50kgx 8

40kgx 5

Skulls

30kgx 10,10

20kgx 10

Triangle bar pull down

32kgx 10,9,8

Overhead 27kgx 7

Done. Increase on all weights and reps, keeping a notebook deffo helps, as ive never bothered before!

Little [email protected] pic for you, tri's are starting to come on



Enjoy!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Tris are looking good.

You still on the test prop?

My Dbol should be here today. Gonna pop a couple tomz morning before my chest and tris.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Tris are looking good.
> 
> You still on the test prop?
> 
> My Dbol should be here today. Gonna pop a couple tomz morning before my chest and tris.


Yes mate. Another few weeks of prop yet, and getting some test e this weekend.

Dbol for breakfast, I like your style! :thumb:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yes mate. Another few weeks of prop yet, and getting some test e this weekend.
> 
> Dbol for breakfast, I like your style! :thumb:


Damn right, hopefully from what I read I should feel it quickly.

You stacking the test e with anything else?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Damn right, hopefully from what I read I should feel it quickly.
> 
> You stacking the test e with anything else?


No mate, just test and a fvck load of food haha! See what I can accomplish!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No mate, just test and a fvck load of food haha! See what I can accomplish!


Should be good. How long you running it for?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not entirely certain rich, but probably another 10 weeks or so.

Right had a majorly stupid moment. I have some homebrew test300 (test e). Decided as I have a fair few more shots of the prop to go, I didnt want to jab into glutes with the prop and test e, I'd leave the glutes for just the prop. So jabs would look something like this:

Day 1 - Left glute 1ml prop

Day 3 - Right glute 1ml prop

Day 5 - Another site 1ml prop + 1ml test e.

So I was looking around thinking 'wheres the best site to open up.'

I thought not quads, as I want to be able to walk. Not delts as I want to be able to do chest/shoulders without being in agony. Not bi's or tri's as Im not a nutter.

So settled on my right pec.

Jabbed a few inches above the nipple last night, felt good, nice and easy to aspirate, bobs your uncle.

Today however. MAJOR pip. Just attempted chest and tri's at the gym, managed one set of DB press and had to sack it off, too painful! Moral of the story, never jab anything into your tits, and if you do, dont bang 2ml straight in!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Not entirely certain rich, but probably another 10 weeks or so.
> 
> Right had a majorly stupid moment. I have some homebrew test300 (test e). Decided as I have a fair few more shots of the prop to go, I didnt want to jab into glutes with the prop and test e, I'd leave the glutes for just the prop. So jabs would look something like this:
> 
> ...


Moral of the story..... use a fvcking slin pin you fool! :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha sounds bad! Insure it will be like any other site, just needs to get used to taking some oil.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LMFAO!!!! Brilliant. "not delts as i want to be able to do chest".......so I'll jab chest instead PMSL.

Deffo get the quads opened mate, pip isn't as bad as a bad glute shot. Takes the 1ml tt400 & 1ml 1rip (2ml mixed) much better than glutes


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i need to start doing a new site for my next cycle not looking forward to anywhere other than quads.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers for the sympathy lads, you set of cvnts :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers for the sympathy lads, you set of cvnts :lol:


I suppose you at least will be able to tell In a couple of weeks if your home brew has is gtg.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

OTB you total tw4t wtf you doing stabbing yourself in the tits!

Quads all the way baby painless and so feckin easy

:lol: I wanna do chest so I think I will stab my self in the tit with a fvckin javelin! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> OTB you total tw4t wtf you doing stabbing yourself in the tits!
> 
> Quads all the way baby painless and so feckin easy
> 
> :lol: I wanna do chest so I think I will stab my self in the tit with a fvckin javelin! :lol:


Tell you what I think a javelin would probably have been smaller pmsl :lol:

Thought I'd give it a crack, needless to say I wont be doing it again!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right, my right tricep and forearm has been killing lately, so had a few days off the gym. Felt back to normal so went to do chest and tri's today.

Press's fine, but when I went on to flyes, forearm was really killing. Then low cable flyes, no problem. High cable flyes, couldnt even do one. Mega pain forearm, and most of all chest.

So cut the session short, dont want to fvck myself up. Just need to rest it I hope!

But this was what I managed.

DB press

20kgx10

36kgx10, 7, 6

Incline DB press

28kgx 10,8,7

DB flyes

18kgx10, 10 - stopped due to forearm pain.

Low cable flyes

18kg + 2.3kg increment x 10,10,10

High cable flyes

-none, stopped session here due to massive pain on these.

Was going great as well, as all the weights were up from last session. BALLACHE

Going to ice the fvck out of chest and forearm and hope for best!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how long did the pip on your chest last? think ill be trying jabbing there next cycle.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

kingdale said:


> how long did the pip on your chest last? think ill be trying jabbing there next cycle.


Came on the next morning and lasted the full day and night. Around 24hours I'd say. Dont use a blue pmsl!!! Try with a slin pin I'd reckon!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Came on the next morning and lasted the full day and night. Around 24hours I'd say. Dont use a blue pmsl!!! Try with a slin pin I'd reckon!


yeah think ill have to pick up some slin pins when i start my next cycle wouldnt fancy a blue in my chest i dont think.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't jab chest, delts are p1ss easy to jab and no pip, slides in like a hot knife through butter with a slin, don't even feel it go in if you do it quick


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

even i know not to pin the boy-boobies 9 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going OTB, been quiet in here


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry buddy, been having time off cos somehow ****ed my right arm. Going to go do bi's and back today, so ill update later!

Im still alive though, you'll be glad to know :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Sorry buddy, been having time off cos somehow ****ed my right arm. Going to go do bi's and back today, so ill update later!
> 
> Im still alive though, you'll be glad to know :lol:


Aww wee soul. You out this weekend?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Aww wee soul. You out this weekend?


No mate, I dont often go out these days tbh. Im working saturday at the football, then got a boring weekend of uni work ahead of me.

You mate?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No mate, I dont often go out these days tbh. Im working saturday at the football, then got a boring weekend of uni work ahead of me.
> 
> You mate?


I'm at a fundraiser for some charity thing. Ill probably just get blasted and hope to see a brawl otherwise it might be a borin nicht


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I'm at a fundraiser for some charity thing. Ill probably just get blasted and hope to see a brawl otherwise it might be a borin nicht


Are you secretly minted richie rich?

Did back and bi's today, forgot my little book thingy so didnt record weights!

But on the good side, forearm wasnt hurting too bad, just a dull ache now, didnt go too heavy on the weights for this reason, as didnt want to aggravate it. Still got 80kg ezbar rows, and smashed 3 sets of 20kg DB curls (GET IN)

Tomorrow I'll be doing shoulders+traps, and I will record weights this time haha!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Are you secretly minted richie rich?
> 
> Did back and bi's today, forgot my little book thingy so didnt record weights!
> 
> ...


lol what makes you say that?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Charity fundraisers? Aren't they what the posh cvnts go to with so much money they need to go give some away haha?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Charity fundraisers? Aren't they what the posh cvnts go to with so much money they need to go give some away haha?


Naw lol the birds organising it at a local bar. I think you've been watching too much housewives of New York lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha place I worked had one of them charity auctions. They auctioned off a bentley as the top prize for 250grand. It was only worth 200 by all accounts, they just kept bidding because it was for charity! Haha and the rich fvckers still didn't tip us on the bar!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right, got a couple of sessions to update. Tricep and forearm still giving me gip, but still progressing on the weights so yeah:

*Shoulders*:

DB press 28kg x 10,9,8

Did a set of front raises but too painful on the forearm

Lat raises 12kg x 10, 10, 10

Rear flyes 12kg x 10,10,10

BB Shrugs 110kg x 10

115kg x 10, 8

Rear BB shrugs 100kg x10

60kg x 10

One set of DB shrugs 36kg x 10

*Chest*:

DB press 20kg warm up x10

36kg x10, 8, 7

Decline BB 60kg x10

80kg x8

Incline DB 28kg x 10,8

Cable Flyes 25kg x10, 10, 8

Feeling pain in tri's, attempted pulldowns but hurt like hell. Did some light skulls and called it a day!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

It's this two separate sessions ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> It's this two separate sessions ?


yes mate, todays and yesterdays


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yes mate, todays and yesterdays


You find shoulders on a separate day more beneficial?

I'm doing shoulder on chest day but I'm not sure if I like it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You find shoulders on a separate day more beneficial?
> 
> I'm doing shoulder on chest day but I'm not sure if I like it.


Definately mate. Those muscle groups are far too big to be doing on the same day for my liking.

I do find though if i do shoulders the day AFTER chest, im too weak. If I do chest the day after shoulders however its alright.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Definately mate. Those muscle groups are far too big to be doing on the same day for my liking.
> 
> I do find though if i do shoulders the day AFTER chest, im too weak. If I do chest the day after shoulders however its alright.


Nice, I'm gonna go back to this, consider your current routine for shoulders copied


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Nice, I'm gonna go back to this, consider your current routine for shoulders copied


No worries mate.

If it helps I do

Chest/tri's

Biceps/back

Shoulders/traps

Legs

Legs are a nightmare tbh, dislocated my knee ages ago but im still getting pain in it, even when walking for more than 15mins. Cold weather isnt helping either, might have to get some deca in me :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> If it helps I do
> 
> ...


Ha fck that sounds painful. You take fish oils? I reckon you need deca too, bad winter I hear!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Awrite shegger. Good couple sesh's there.

What's the do with tris and forearms?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Ha fck that sounds painful. *You take fish oils?* I reckon you need deca too, bad winter I hear!


Naa mate, thought they were a load of old bollox? Do they actually work?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Awrite shegger. Good couple sesh's there.
> 
> What's the do with tris and forearms?


Fvcked it up somehow. Think it was a by product of jabbing pecs and must have strained my forearm/tri when I was doing pressing the next day. But I dont want to take too much time off for it to heal :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL some boy. How's the pec now, pain free?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL some boy. How's the pec now, pain free?


Yeah, right as rain now mate. wouldnt reccomend it tho pal!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah, right as rain now mate. wouldnt reccomend it tho pal!


Iv been considering opening delts mate, fed up no being able to sit for a week from bad glutes lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Iv been considering opening delts mate, fed up no being able to sit for a week from bad glutes lol.


Slin pin in delts is by all accounts painless. Give it a whirl, get the missus involved to jab half a mil in each, see if its decent.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Iv been considering opening delts mate, fed up no being able to sit for a week from bad glutes lol.


Delts are p1ss easy, 0.5ml in each with a slin pin to start with no more or pip will be bad. you jab it in quickly, like a dart. If you go in slow it'll hurt a bit, quickly you literally can't feel the needle.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Slin pin in delts is by all accounts painless. Give it a whirl, get the missus involved to jab half a mil in each, see if its decent.


The mrs lol fuk that the b!tch would go for my jugular if I put anything sharp in her hand.

U can't change tips on slin pins though eh? U just jab with the same 1 uv drew with?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> The mrs lol fuk that the b!tch would go for my jugular if I put anything sharp in her hand.
> 
> U can't change tips on slin pins though eh? U just jab with the same 1 uv drew with?


Backload the slin pin, the plunger comes out, load your gear into there and replace the plunger making sure there is air between the pin and the gear so it doesn't squirt out. No blunt needle then


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Naa mate, thought they were a load of old bollox? Do they actually work?


Some folk swear by it. Could give it a try and see? They're not to expansive from boots.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Some folk swear by it. Could give it a try and see? They're not to expansive from boots.


Might have to. If they work I'll stock up from ebay or something.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Backload the slin pin, the plunger comes out, load your gear into there and replace the plunger making sure there is air between the pin and the gear so it doesn't squirt out. No blunt needle then


Would That not make a sterile needle....unsterile ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Draw your gear into a 2.5ml barrel with a green, remove the plunger, squirt your gear into the slin pin and replace barrell. How would that make it unsterile?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

All that hassle... just jab with a blue pmsl :lol:

or use these http://www.exchangesupplies.org/shopdisp_A210.php


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> All that hassle... just jab with a blue pmsl :lol:
> 
> or use these http://www.exchangesupplies.org/shopdisp_A210.php


I got some yellows from needle exchange other day actually, still slightly bigger than a slin pin maybe I got the size up from those?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Draw your gear into a 2.5ml barrel with a green, remove the plunger, squirt your gear into the slin pin and replace barrell. How would that make it unsterile?


Aye sounds like a p!ss about lol. I'll prob just screw a green in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye sounds like a p!ss about lol. I'll prob just screw a green in


 :wub:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye sounds like a p!ss about lol. I'll prob just screw a green in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahah that's one of the ones I stuck I'm my chest I think :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just having a play with this :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just having a play with this :lol:
> 
> View attachment 98900


lol get the mans stuff


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

will have a proper read over this later. I am going to run 2 bottles of WC test prop 1.5ml EOD in Jan.

Is there no PIP then? Would you recomend it mate?

Doing a body recomp also going for 7.5 weeks this time.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dbaird said:


> will have a proper read over this later. I am going to run 2 bottles of WC test prop 1.5ml EOD in Jan.
> 
> Is there no PIP then? Would you recomend it mate?
> 
> Doing a body recomp also going for 7.5 weeks this time.


I havent had much pip tbh, but my mate's using the same stuff and he's in agony. Heard good things about the WC prop100 though so if your worried about pip you'll have to spend more to get that.

Id recommend it though mate, prop is a ballache EOD jabs, but kicks in a hell of a lot quicker.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> lol get the mans stuff


PMSL the missus got buy 1 get 1 free and left one at mine. Haha she'll be ****ed off when she finds out I've used it hahah


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Ah sorry I think mine will be the 100mg/ml not seen the 200. I will ask my vendor about it. I am doing 525mg a week not 1050 lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Just having a play with this :lol:
> 
> View attachment 98900


does this sh!t work? i fancy some for belly/chest etc


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> does this sh!t work? i fancy some for belly/chest etc


Yeah of course it's hair all the same. The men's stuff is 'formulated' for men though whatever the fck that means.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Aye it worked a treat tbh! Lasts a lot longer than shaving and doesnt itch as it grows back. Very ghey though! :lol:

Gym yesterday was bi's and back, but forgot my logbook, and cant remember what I did. Todays shoulders so will update that later


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Aye it worked a treat tbh! Lasts a lot longer than shaving and doesnt itch as it grows back. Very ghey though! :lol:
> 
> Gym yesterday was bi's and back, but forgot my logbook, and cant remember what I did. Todays shoulders so will update that later


ur p!sh at this journal stuff :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur p!sh at this journal stuff :lol:


Get fvcked, im just forgetful pmsl :lol:

*Shoulders*

DB PRESS - 18kg x10, 28kg x10,10,8

DB FRONT RAISE - 16kg x14 (7 each arm), 14kg x 20, 20 (10,10 each arm)

LAT RAISES - 12kg x 10,10,10 8kgx 4 (lmao destroyed)

REAR FLYES (MACHINE) - 52kg x10, 66kgx 10+3 slow negs, 10+2 slow negs.

REAR DB FLYES - 8kg superset palms down with palms together x20, 20

BB SHRUGS - 155kg x 10, 11 (changed grip so did 5 reps, then 6) 100kgx10

DB SHRUGS - 36kg x 10,10,10

SUPERSET WITH EZBAR UPRIGHT ROWS - 30kg x 10,10,10

Did some light stretching and got the fvck out of there :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Get fvcked, im just forgetful pmsl :lol:
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> ...


crackin sesh there mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> crackin sesh there mate


Thanks mate. Squeezing out the extra reps each session to keep the progression up. Thinking one more session with 28kgs on shoulders, then onto 30's. Could do 30's no problem not long ago, but without a spotter I find it impossible to really push it.

No problems on chest, back etc, but not willing to risk tearing something in my shoulder for that last rep unassisted. :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Thanks mate. Squeezing out the extra reps each session to keep the progression up. Thinking one more session with 28kgs on shoulders, then onto 30's. Could do 30's no problem not long ago, but without a spotter I find it impossible to really push it.
> 
> No problems on chest, back etc, but not willing to risk tearing something in my shoulder for that last rep unassisted. :crying:


iv neglected straight DB pressing recently as my front delts were overpowering everything else....so stuck to raise's, rear flys.....now my pressing is p!sh lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv neglected straight DB pressing recently as my front delts were overpowering everything else....so stuck to raise's, rear flys.....now my pressing is p!sh lol.


Probs gonna get bummed for saying this, but I really like smith machine for shoulder press. Haven't done it in a while, but really get a good pump and can go to failure on it (it has guards to stop it).


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Probs gonna get bummed for saying this, but I really like smith machine for shoulder press. Haven't done it in a while, but really get a good pump and can go to failure on it (it has guards to stop it).


i enjoy a standing BB press tbh, smith press is good also.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i enjoy a standing BB press tbh, smith press is good also.


Yeah. Never really do BB press, dont know why, prefer DB's for some reason.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Get fvcked, im just forgetful pmsl :lol:
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> ...


Great session mate :thumb:

Did the pain in your tris f' off then


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah mate its gone. Forearm was also killing which was a pain, but that seems to have gone now too.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awreet pumper


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright Janik you big hairy mincer :lol:

Did chest and tri's today. Bit of a strange session, was good, some decent lifts, all press exercises increased, but when I moved on to flyes I pulled something in my shoulder.

What do you lads reckon would be the best way to get this sorted quickly? Im thinking I might up the number of shakes I have a day, and hope the extra protein goes into repairing whatever it is thats going wrong?

Because ive had trouble with my right pec, right tri, right forearm and now right shoulder, all in the space of around 2 weeks. :confused1:

Its fvcking worrying.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Deca for the old joints :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Deca for the old joints :whistling:


Haha dont tempt me :lol:

My next cycle im thinking of experimenting with test, tren AND deca. Wonder what that will be like...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Haha dont tempt me :lol:
> 
> My next cycle im thinking of experimenting with test, tren AND deca. Wonder what that will be like...


Haha,

Have you run either compounds before?

I have read a few journals where people are running that combo but are just using the deca for joints alone at 200-300mg per week!

Suppose their is only one way to no if it works for you....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Haha,
> 
> Have you run either compounds before?
> 
> ...


Run a low dose of both. Tren in particular was exceptional, fat burning was the biggest result I saw from it.

I'd be thinking

Test E with a test prop kicker

Tren Ace for the first 5-6 weeks to go with the prop.

Deca to kick in as the test e does, and the prop/tren a starts to fade.

So not really all 3 at the same time, more a kickstart of prop/tren with longer esters of deca and test.

:drool:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Recon you might need some time off pal, if your right side is playing you up, with your left side being injury free, it might cause an imbalance creating further problems. Think of it like people who neglect push or pull movements in favour of the other etc. how long have you got with this cycle, might be worth thinking about inbetween cycles


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Recon you might need some time off pal, if your right side is playing you up, with your left side being injury free, it might cause an imbalance creating further problems. Think of it like people who neglect push or pull movements in favour of the other etc. how long have you got with this cycle, might be worth thinking about inbetween cycles


The voice of sensability :thumb:

Agreed, like my idea too though :lol:

The gains from the gear minght be coming too fast for you joints and tendons to have time to grow respectivily


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah im thinking its that galaxy. I think my shoulders and supporting muscles just arent strong enough to keep up with chest progression. Gonna do bi's and back tomorrow, and then take a few days off.

@danMUNDY where you been fella? Yeah I'm thinking more rests needed. Might extend this cycle some more, depending on how it goes, but loads of time to decide yet.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Has been a long week where work is concerned, getting that little bit closer to Xmas so things are really picking up, not had much time to myself so have just updated the the ol journal m/w/f without much time for anything else.

Think @Galaxy migh have a good point with the tendons lagging behind, maybe combine both our theories, and just make sure you take it easy if the cycle gets extended, don't wanna go causing yourself anything perminant


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Indeed mate, just so hard not to want to hit the gym all the time!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

test tren deca Dbol is what BigA sugests to always use lol. test should be the base of all cycles he said, then tren as its magic, then u need an "activator" so deca? and use Dbol everyday at a low dose. he sugested sumin like 1g test / 600mg tren / 400mg deca / 50mg Dbol ed. (for someone starting on steroids lol) with the intention of becoming a pro. then the dosages become insane as do the GH/insulin/peds etc. scary stuff! ausbuild had the link so if interested ask him for the link


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> test tren deca Dbol is what BigA sugests to always use lol. test should be the base of all cycles he said, then tren as its magic, then u need an "activator" so deca? and use Dbol everyday at a low dose. he sugested sumin like 1g test / 600mg tren / 400mg deca / 50mg Dbol ed. (for someone starting on steroids lol) with the intention of becoming a pro. then the dosages become insane as do the GH/insulin/peds etc. scary stuff! ausbuild had the link so if interested ask him for the link


 :drool:

For certain going to homebrew after xmas, so at least i'll have enough test to undertatke something like that... :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Anybody see any differences? The left hand one is today, the right a few weeks ago?

Look exactly the same to me! Yet strength is up, all measurements are up (+half inch on bi's for example).

WTF :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 99616
> 
> 
> Anybody see any differences? The left hand one is today, the right a few weeks ago?
> ...


look fatter on the older pic. lookin good regardless


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wanna see my skinny waist


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> wanna see my skinny waist


I fvcking do, whenever you get around to updating your pics you cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I fvcking do, whenever you get around to updating your pics you cvnt


ill need to shave the cvnt first pmsl, hair growth on gear is just fukin ridiculous


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill need to shave the cvnt first pmsl, hair growth on gear is just fukin ridiculous


Honest get some of that hair removal sh1t. Yeah its a bit ghey, but it works a treat, takes 5 mins, and doesnt grow back as fast. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Honest get some of that hair removal sh1t. Yeah its a bit ghey, but it works a treat, takes 5 mins, and doesnt grow back as fast. :thumb:


fuk im no gonna take it ALL off ffs lol, ill soon find myself moving to leed and wearing vests to nightclubs  just a tidy up so it doesnt look like my glue sniffing bag was leaking on me then rolled about on the barbers floor.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk im no gonna take it ALL off ffs lol, ill soon find myself moving to leed and wearing vests to nightclubs  just a tidy up so it doesnt look like my glue sniffing bag was leaking on me then rolled about on the barbers floor.


Pahahah! There are loads of cvnts who wear vests in nightclubs down here, its hilarious.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking leaner mate!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Looking leaner mate!


Shows what taking pictures in the morning before food can do :thumb:

This is from the gym half an hour ago, after 2 meals...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good mate, you might not notice a difference but it sounds like your putting on mass with little fat gain, which is the best way.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers rich mate! Hope so!

Ran out of chicken, such a ballache! Get a @MuscleFood order tomorrow, so im going to wait until then. (refuse to pay the ridiculous supermarket prices these days!)

So today is somewhat a cheat day... dinner has been a shedload of chicken nuggets and chips :thumb: Not sure on tea but I think theres a steak kicking about in the freezer!

Going to the gym tonight, hoping ive had enough time off so the shoulder/tri/forearm/something else doesnt fvck up.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Shows what taking pictures in the morning before food can do :thumb:
> 
> This is from the gym half an hour ago, after 2 meals...
> 
> View attachment 99666


tbf mate u look much bigger than me atm lol. keep it up


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbf mate u look much* fatter* than me atm lol. keep it up


Fixed...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fixed...


nope im still a fat cvnt lol, no abs and saggy t!ts


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> nope im still a fat cvnt lol, no abs and saggy t!ts


 :lol:

GET SOME PICS UP!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok so for some reason I'm starting to just not be able to fill myself! Appetite is through the roof.

So im going to start adding powdered oat shakes to my diet (with water). These are the nutritional values

Ultra Fine Scottish Oats (Bulk Powders)

Total Fat - 3.2g

Carbs - 24.4g

Protein - 4.4g

Cals - 144

Per 40g Serving

Ill be using 100g in a shake, so 8g fat, 61g carbs and 11g fat. Adding up to 360cals to the day. Going to be having at least 2 per day, possibly 3 depending on time, which adds an extra 720-1080 cals.

:thumb:

Already getting

Protein - 142g

Carbs - 10.8g

Fats - 12.6g

Cals - 726

From whey shakes, so couples together this will give me at least 1500cals from shakes. Possibly up to 1800.

This will be used IN ADDITION to regular food intake. However does anyone reckon its too much from shakes, and solid food would be of any big difference? I just find the convenience of adding in powdered oats easier.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I always see folk going on about how shakes are substandard to real food.

My question to that would if they are the same macros how can that be true?

Yes of course there is the argument for the "vitamins and minerals make up is different" but were not replacing the full diet with shakes so IMO its not an issue.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree rich. Shakes are great IMO, not as a replacement, but as an addition to a good diet.

All you motherfvckers have a good bonfire night, whatever your upto.

@JANIKvonD - try not to stand too close to the unlit fireworks, your DNP heat will probably set them off!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I went out but ended up just sat in the pub instead of watching fireworks, going out and staying soba sucks.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I agree rich. Shakes are great IMO, not as a replacement, but as an addition to a good diet.
> 
> All you motherfvckers have a good bonfire night, whatever your upto.
> 
> @JANIKvonD - try not to stand too close to the unlit fireworks, your DNP heat will probably set them off!


i was the only cvnt amoung thousands that never had a coat on pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I went to a local fire, watched the fireworks then fvcked off home. I was only there about half an hour, but I was starving and there was a fair few thousand people there, so there was no chance of not getting p1ssed off at people barging into me every 5 seconds.

I think I did well to last half hour :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what ya been upto the day son?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what ya been upto the day son?


Been to the gym this morning, I'll put the details up later. Shoulder still giving me gip, but I think its the reverse lateral raises thats doing it, as it only aches badly after them. So going to drop them for a few sessions and see how it goes.

Got an order from musclefood for some chicken, so tonight im going to pig out on fajitas.

And apart from that, a big fat fvck all, just stuffing my face, and not managing to feel full!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Been to the gym this morning, I'll put the details up later. Shoulder still giving me gip, but I think its the reverse lateral raises thats doing it, as it only aches badly after them. So going to drop them for a few sessions and see how it goes.
> 
> Got an order from musclefood for some chicken, so tonight im going to pig out on fajitas.
> 
> And apart from that, a big fat fvck all, just stuffing my face, and not managing to feel full!!!


try face pulls instead....see how goes


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Been to the gym this morning, I'll put the details up later. Shoulder still giving me gip, but I think its the reverse lateral raises thats doing it, as it only aches badly after them. So going to drop them for a few sessions and see how it goes.
> 
> Got an order from musclefood for some chicken, so tonight im going to pig out on fajitas.
> 
> And apart from that, a big fat fvck all, just stuffing my face, and not managing to feel full!!!


try face pulls instead....see how goes


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Eaten a fair amount today already, feeling like I can cram loads more in so I'm going to!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Eaten a fair amount today already, feeling like I can cram loads more in so I'm going to!


Cheesecake and whey.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Watching a kids film, 'Brave' its called, any of you fvckers seen it?

The dad (billy connely) reminds me of you @JANIKvonD


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Watching a kids film, 'Brave' its called, any of you fvckers seen it?
> 
> The dad (billy connely) reminds me of you @JANIKvonD


a giant scottish king  cheers mate lol. brilliant film btw!....but wtf u watchin it?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Watching a kids film, 'Brave' its called, any of you fvckers seen it?
> 
> The dad (billy connely) reminds me of you @JANIKvonD


a giant scottish king  cheers mate lol. brilliant film btw!....but wtf u watchin it?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> a giant scottish king  cheers mate lol. brilliant film btw!....but wtf u watchin it?


**** all on tv mate! So thought I'd have a watch, really good actually I was surprised. To say its a kids film though, it was a bit mental when the bears were fighting and stuff, I imagine little ones would be sh1tting their pants!

Haha tbf though the little fat one (one of the 3 sons who wanted to marry her) reminded me of all your scottish lot, because no one could understand a word he says! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> **** all on tv mate! So thought I'd have a watch, really good actually I was surprised. To say its a kids film though, it was a bit mental when the bears were fighting and stuff, I imagine little ones would be sh1tting their pants!
> 
> Haha tbf though the little fat one (one of the 3 sons who wanted to marry her) reminded me of all your scottish lot, because no one could understand a word he says! :lol:


funny enough mate most scots wouldnt know either.....but i knew what he was sayin lol.

iv been twice to the pics to see it with them


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> funny enough mate most scots wouldnt know either.....but i knew what he was sayin lol.
> 
> iv been twice to the pics to see it with them


Haha thats because your a rough cvnt :lol:

You've been twice? true fan over here! I can pm you the download link if you want to watch it a 3rd time :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Haha thats because your a rough cvnt :lol:
> 
> You've been twice? true fan over here! I can pm you the download link if you want to watch it a 3rd time :thumb:


na i took them when it first came out, them my mate was burstin my head to go wi um to kids club so we went again


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Brave?

shed have got it....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Brave?
> 
> shed have got it....


Definite potential mate... :whistling:

Where the fvck have you been btw?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Weights are all still improving. Also seeing some mega pumps and even though im cramming in more food, starting to get some veins where I never seen them before!

Tried another back shot again, lats seem to be coming on a bit, so thanks to Danmundy and rich for the advice! Thinking of having a seperate day for lats as its too much after biceps&back and too much after shoulders&traps. So im thinking maybe lats and something else, maybe hamstrings and quads, because ive been neglecting legs, but squatting and pressing is just too painful.

But anyway, any opinions on back?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pics no good enough to campare mate, arms look bigger/leaner in todays but back is wider in the old because of angle. get the wife to do it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pics no good enough to campare mate, arms look bigger/leaner in todays but back is wider in the old because of angle. get the wife to do it


Think im gonna have to! She's sh1te when it comes to taking photos though, doesnt seem to understand the autofocus pmsl.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

As I said, this was her effort



And thats the BEST one of 3. haha! useless.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> As I said, this was her effort
> 
> View attachment 100330
> 
> ...


uv clearly got good thickness there & ur lean mate, so back is good. but impossible to compare to previous lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

There's a free app for iPhone that allows you take pictures with a delay, see if you can get one for your phone.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> uv clearly got good thickness there & ur lean mate, so back is good. but impossible to compare to previous lol


Cheers mate.. I think :lol:

Im gonna start asking randomers in the gym to take my progress pictures. Might even wear a thong to make it extra awkward.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> There's a free app for iPhone that allows you take pictures with a delay, see if you can get one for your phone.


Ive got a crapberry mate, NONE of the apps are free, and theres about 5 apps in total haha! Load of crap.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ive got a crapberry mate, NONE of the apps are free, and theres about 5 apps in total haha! Load of crap.


That's what u get for having a blackberry. iPhone 5! You need it in our life.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> That's what u get for having a blackberry. iPhone 5! You need it in our life.


Haha dont think i could justify going from 15quid a month to 35-40...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha dont think i could justify going from 15quid a month to 35-40...


that's why you buy the phone up front. It's only a few hundred quid. lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> that's why you buy the phone up front. It's only a few hundred quid. lol


Haha only?!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate.. I think :lol:
> 
> Im gonna start asking randomers in the gym to take my progress pictures. Might even wear a thong to make it extra awkward.


now that is a pic id like to see (nohomo :rolleye: )


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> now that is a pic id like to see (nohomo :rolleye: )


Sh1t, now I have to buy a thong! @JANIKvonD can I borrow one of yours?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Made my own protein bars tonight! Very nice, and cheap to make! followed this recipe



> Nutritional Facts:
> 
> 1 serving Custom protien bar
> 
> ...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks good mate. Might give this a bash myself.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Ha ha posted my progress in your thread lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes rich mate, get on it its really good, and alot more convenient to carry around with you.

First off, thought this was pretty good, so thought I'd share it



Second, decided to start training legs again, just going to have to take it easy as my right knee is ****ed. But either way, heres an up to date look at the chicken drumsticks


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


>


One day mine WILL be that big! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yes of course u can have a thong.

the protein bars look sh!te.

legs are better than mine tbh lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yes of course u can have a thong.
> 
> the protein bars look sh!te.
> 
> legs are better than mine tbh lol.


Cheery as always jan :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Did bi's and back today, was raging as some old cvnt decided to do 15 sets of shoulder presses with the barbell I was waiting for... with 2.5kg on each side. C0CK!!!

Anyway, been watching some vids with Kai Greene in, and took his advice regarding Bi's, working for the contraction rather than a certain amount of reps. Worked wonders, never seen my Bi's so pumped. So very pleased with that!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Did bi's and back today, was raging as some old cvnt decided to do 15 sets of shoulder presses with the barbell I was waiting for... with 2.5kg on each side. C0CK!!!
> 
> Anyway, been watching some vids with Kai Greene in, and took his advice regarding Bi's, working for the contraction rather than a certain amount of reps. Worked wonders, never seen my Bi's so pumped. So very pleased with that!


Interesting, I've always felt my bi's never look much different. How do you work for the contraction anyway?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Did bi's and back today, was raging as some old cvnt decided to do 15 sets of shoulder presses with the barbell I was waiting for... with 2.5kg on each side. C0CK!!!
> 
> Anyway, been watching some vids with Kai Greene in, and took his advice regarding Bi's, working for the contraction rather than a certain amount of reps. Worked wonders, never seen my Bi's so pumped. So very pleased with that!


theres always some prat hogging the one piece of equipment you know yourself that you would be putting to better use :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> theres always some prat hogging the one piece of equipment you know yourself that you would be putting to better use :lol:


Exactly! haha im not one to take the **** out of people, but I felt like saying listen mate, save yourself some money, go home and shoulder press a broom handle, its probably heavier.



XRichHx said:


> Interesting, I've always felt my bi's never look much different. How do you work for the contraction anyway?


I'll leave it to the man himself to explain. One look at those Bi's tells me he knows his stuff!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Exactly! haha im not one to take the **** out of people, but I felt like saying listen mate, save yourself some money, go home and shoulder press a broom handle, its probably heavier.
> 
> I'll leave it to the man himself to explain. One look at those Bi's tells me he knows his stuff!


That's a great video, I think my future workouts my just be changed to take this advice on board!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> That's a great video, I think my future workouts my just be changed to take this advice on board!


Indeed mate. If you look at the weight he's shifting, 30lbs, thats about 13-14kg.

Tells you something about the weight you should be lifting. So today I did:

3 sets of 20kg hammer curls

3 sets of 30kg BB curls - Barbell plus 5kg each side

And finished with Kai's method, 10kg, slow on the way down, get a nice stretch, and then squeeze upwards. Very slow, very controlled. The pump was absolutely amazing, give it a try.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Havent updated in a few days, still been working hard, just not had much time, I'll update later.

Did some legs the other day, and whilst my knee isnt painful it is sore. Its a step in the right direction though, just going to have to slowly build up the strength in it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok just got back from the gym, did chest and tri's, sticking at the same weights but using a much more controlled and slow form. It does seem to make a difference 'pump' wise, so have to see if the growth from it is any better.

Forgot to weigh myself so will have to do that tomorrow.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ok just got back from the gym, did chest and tri's, sticking at the same weights but using a much more controlled and slow form. It does seem to make a difference 'pump' wise, so have to see if the growth from it is any better.
> 
> Forgot to weigh myself so will have to do that tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 100900


looking good mate, arms n t!ts look HUGE. that chin is just fukin ENORMOUS :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good mate, arms n t!ts look HUGE. that chin is just fukin ENORMOUS :lol:


Can you guess who my dad is by my chin?



Giggity.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ok just got back from the gym, did chest and tri's, sticking at the same weights but using a much more controlled and slow form. It does seem to make a difference 'pump' wise, so have to see if the growth from it is any better.
> 
> Forgot to weigh myself so will have to do that tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 100900


it will do mate, a slower more controlled contraction, as well as an extension will give a more effective contraction really activating more muscle fibres as you tear the **** out of em, as apposed to how it would be if you are just chucking it about,

way i think about it is, i picture holding a key on the end of a piece of string, if you lift it in a controlled manor, the tension remains throughout, however if you jerk it..low and behold most of the tension is taken out, and just comes down to a case of moving it from a-b, to put it in human terms, do you ever see people swing the weight up and 'dip' their knees at the begining and/or top of the movement...same theory applies!

as kai said in the vid, we are bodybuilders, not weightlifters :thumbup1: (well i think he used that reference lol)

ps..your arms and chest are looking good in the pic, keep up the good work son!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

here is also a little bit of sciency backing up of slower controlled reps, courtesy of our friends at predator nutrition - http://blog.predatornutrition.com/2012/04/02/slow-down-your-reps-for-a-more-productive-workout/?utm_source=UKM&utm_medium=Signature&utm_campaign=UKMSignatureDan


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pushing the predatornutrition arent you @danMUNDY you brand whore :whistling:

Just kidding mate, I registered for the predator forum when it first came online, but was boring as fvck becuase there was about 10 members, has it picked up yet?

Update Time. Massive session today, I dont know what came over me!

Bi's and Back

DB HAMMER CURLS -20KG x 20,20,20 (alternate arms, 10 each)

BB CURLS - 30KG x 10, 8,7

DB CURLS - 10kg x 20(alternate arms), 10 (together), 8 (together)

Then to really fry them 7kg 10 curls, 10 hammer, both arms at once, no rest.

YATES ROW 80KG x 10 (absolute p1ss)

90KG x 10

100KG x 6 (Massive PB)

80 x 10, 5

30KG DB ROW x 10,10, 4

REAR DELT DB FLY 10kg x 10,10

FACEPULLS 52KG X 10

66 KG x10, 8, 4

Absolutely ecstatic at some of the weights, bring on the next session I say!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

mate gotta earn that discount somehow :lol:

they have asked me to mention the forum too, but like you..when i first joined it hadnt really taken off. think its a bit busier these days but i will be the first to admit i dont really need to use it as all the info i will ever need and then some can be found here 

blimey, when you said massive session you wasnt ****ing about, how could you even manage any rows after beasting your poor bi's with all that lot?

i take my hate off to you sir!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> mate gotta earn that discount somehow :lol:
> 
> they have asked me to mention the forum too, but like you..when i first joined it hadnt really taken off. think its a bit busier these days but i will be the first to admit i dont really need to use it as all the info i will ever need and then some can be found here
> 
> ...


BB rows with palms facing body, takes majority of the biceps out of the movement tbh.

But DB rows are a killer afterwards, biceps do struggle a bit, but by then backs fried too.

How much discount do you get like?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i normally do em with palms facing using an ez bar, but found it a little awkward the last couple sessions so switched to palms facing the body with an oly bar despite a longer bar..seemed to do the trick 

its those killer sets that will get ya the growth, so best to embrace them haha

get £30 quid a month, have only used it once though as i get most my stuff from a bulk supplier like MP or BP but its nice when i want to buy a preworkout or intra, takes a nice slice off the final price etc


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> i normally do em with palms facing using an ez bar, but found it a little awkward the last couple sessions so switched to palms facing the body with an oly bar despite a longer bar..seemed to do the trick
> 
> its those killer sets that will get ya the growth, so best to embrace them haha
> 
> get £30 quid a month, have only used it once though as i get most my stuff from a bulk supplier like MP or BP but its nice when i want to buy a preworkout or intra, takes a nice slice off the final price etc


Thats not bad at all though, be good when you feel like some gaspari luxury or something similar.

Or need new clothing, that would be a good shout!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah, last time i used it i got a big 90 serving tub of scivation extend for the price of a 30 serving one, gonna do that again but add some DS craze to it everyone seems to rave about it, wanna give it a try, will def come in handy when iv had a long assed day at work, esp seeing as the xmas period is coming up, gonna be swamped :no:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> yeah, last time i used it i got a big 90 serving tub of scivation extend for the price of a 30 serving one, gonna do that again but add some DS craze to it everyone seems to rave about it, wanna give it a try, will def come in handy when iv had a long assed day at work, esp seeing as the xmas period is coming up, gonna be swamped :no:


Sounds like good stuff, IF you get a legit one, heard theres a ton of fakes flying around.

Should be safe with predator though, infact I think it was them who brought it to my attention.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah there is a whole write up about it on the predator blog, pretty sure it will be legit if im buying it from them (so i hope lol)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite feggit  whats on this w.e?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite feggit  whats on this w.e?


Alright you old cvnt. Not a right lot exciting, got a shed load of uni work, in between that I need to watch the Ar$enal v tottenham game, tomorrow is the Millwall v Leeds game, ive downloaded Dark Knight Rises, and Ive got the gym to go to! So just a decent chilled out weekend!

No cocaine or hookers for me :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Alright you old cvnt. Not a right lot exciting, got a shed load of uni work, in between that I need to watch the Ar$enal v tottenham game, tomorrow is the Millwall v Leeds game, ive downloaded Dark Knight Rises, and Ive got the gym to go to! So just a decent chilled out weekend!
> 
> No cocaine or hookers for me :whistling:


sounds pretty p!sh tbh, get atleast 3 hours of porn in there


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds pretty p!sh tbh, get atleast 3 hours of porn in there


Haha I get 3 hours in before breakfast mate! Nevermind an entire weekend. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

haha good stuff...i have to settle for the real thing these days  she just get enough atm?! must be going in a bit further without my belly to hold me back


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha good stuff...i have to settle for the real thing these days  she just get enough atm?! must be going in a bit further without my belly to hold me back


 :lol:

I dont know how she copes with the FULL 3 inches :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Been a decent weekend so far, shoulders session yesterday was good, used a new barbell thats there (the 2 in the squat rack were busy). So on BB shrugs I did 120kg for 10, 10. Then realised the BB weighs 15kg not 10kg, so it was actually 125kg! get in!

Got lats+legs this aft, and a job interview tomorrow for a job that involves starting work at 5am. Ill could end up being up with crows at the crack of dawn. Oh and @JANIKvonD , that cvnts up at a crazy hour every day it seems!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Been a decent weekend so far, shoulders session yesterday was good, used a new barbell thats there (the 2 in the squat rack were busy). So on BB shrugs I did 120kg for 10, 10. Then realised the BB weighs 15kg not 10kg, so it was actually 125kg! get in!
> 
> Got lats+legs this aft, and a job interview tomorrow for a job that involves starting work at 5am. Ill could end up being up with crows at the crack of dawn. Oh and @JANIKvonD , that cvnts up at a crazy hour every day it seems!


Good luck with the interview mate. Good lifts on the shrugs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Been a decent weekend so far, shoulders session yesterday was good, used a new barbell thats there (the 2 in the squat rack were busy). So on BB shrugs I did 120kg for 10, 10. Then realised the BB weighs 15kg not 10kg, so it was actually 125kg! get in!
> 
> Got lats+legs this aft, and a job interview tomorrow for a job that involves starting work at 5am. Ill could end up being up with crows at the crack of dawn. Oh and @JANIKvonD , that cvnts up at a crazy hour every day it seems!


Good luck with it but, you'll soon be lookin as rough as me up at that time


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Been a decent weekend so far, shoulders session yesterday was good, used a new barbell thats there (the 2 in the squat rack were busy). So on BB shrugs I did 120kg for 10, 10. Then realised the BB weighs 15kg not 10kg, so it was actually 125kg! get in!
> 
> Got lats+legs this aft, and a job interview tomorrow for a job that involves starting work at 5am. Ill could end up being up with crows at the crack of dawn. Oh and @JANIKvonD , that cvnts up at a crazy hour every day it seems!


Good luck in the interview tomorrow mate :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Interview seemed to go well, wont find out until the back end of the week though.

Went to gym after, was there 5 mins doing chest, shoulder was getting painful, so decided to leave it and have a few days off for my body to catch up!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Interview seemed to go well, wont find out until the back end of the week though.
> 
> Went to gym after, was there 5 mins doing chest, shoulder was getting painful, so decided to leave it and have a few days off for my body to catch up!


I'm sure you'll get it mate.

Sometimes taking a couple of day off makes a big difference, injuries are frustrating though, always seem to come when your in the swing of things.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I'm sure you'll get it mate.
> 
> Sometimes taking a couple of day off makes a big difference, injuries are frustrating though, always seem to come when your in the swing of things.


Yep, exactly the reason I didnt push it! Rather have the day off than risk it! Gonna do Bi's n Back tomorrow I reckon, and try deadlifts for the first time... could be dangerous haha!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok back and bi's, finished with deadlifts to try them out. Went like this:

20KG Alternate Hammer Curls x 20,20,20

10KG Slow seated curls (both hands together) x 15,10,7

EZbar curls 30kg x 7, 5

Yates Row 60kg x10

Yates Row 100kg x 8

Yates Row 80kg to failure (15 slow reps).

Rear Delt Flyes 10kg x 10, 12kg x 10, 14 kg x10

Facepulls 52kg x 10, 10, 10

Did deadlifts after these. Started with 20kg per side, 60kg in total and got an easy 10 reps.

Then 40kg per side, 100kg total x5

60kg per side 140kg total x 5

then 65kg per side 150kg total x1

Wanted to go heavier as form was still fine, but had to tell myself not to, dont wanna go up in the weights too quickly and do myself a wrong 'un!

So took some off and did 100kg x 7,7,6 reps.

Asked one of the massive fellas in there to show me how to do it, and he said stick at 100kg for reps, and go from there, so going to do that next back session!

Cheers @danMUNDY and @AK-26 for the advice, reps have been given.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Nice one OTB, 150kg and still having some left in the tank is great.

That weight will rocket soon enough bro


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Nice one OTB, 150kg and still having some left in the tank is great.
> 
> That weight will rocket soon enough bro


Cheers AK :thumb:

That was only for one, as I wanted to find my 1rep max, but didnt expect it to be anywhere near that! So thought I best not go higher.

I think a comfortable working weight will be around 120kg, but going to stick at 100kg for a few sessions, just to make sure anything that needs strengthening gets a chance to. Plus its easier to stick 2 20kg plates a side, than 2 20's and a 10 

Lazy I know!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Free ticket to the gunshow :lol:

Had a decent session today, but cba posting it up, cos im in a lazy mood, so I'll do it tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 101674
> 
> 
> Free ticket to the gunshow :lol:
> ...


looks good, what about a front shot?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looks good, what about a front shot?


A front shot of what mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> A front shot of what mate?


im quoting a pic of ur bicep :confused1: ........so obv im tolking about ur nob


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im quoting a pic of ur bicep :confused1: ........so obv im tolking about ur nob


Ahhh fair enough mate. I'll get one for you today precious x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

@JANIKvonD


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

NICE BIT OF TRAINING GOING ON AND SOME ODD STUFF TOO:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 101881
> 
> 
> @JANIKvonD


Can't see it on my phone :'(


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> NICE BIT OF TRAINING GOING ON AND SOME ODD STUFF TOO:thumb:


Whats the odd stuff?

Welcome about my friend!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Can't see it on my phone :'(


Its there mate, just too small to see, do you have a zoom? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Its there mate, just too small to see, do you have a zoom? :lol:


No....my phone won't open it to let me see it PMSL, you say that often like? Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Whats the odd stuff?
> 
> Welcome about my friend!


Thanks,oh no all is normal for you guys!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html

New training only journal btw


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html
> 
> New training only journal btw


Subbed matey, ill have a read through tomorrow when I have 5 mins



JANIKvonD said:


> No....my phone won't open it to let me see it PMSL, you say that often like? Lol


You wouldnt believe mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Up late son?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Up late son?


Apparently not:thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Up late son?


I was up till 1 ish, because I finished work at 11. Was way past my bed time though mate, so only nipped on here for 5 mins.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back & Bi's today.

DB Hammer Curls - 20kg x 10,10,10

EZbar curls 30kg x 10, 9, 7

Slow seated curls 10kg x 10, 9, 7

Straight bar forearm curls 15kg x 10,10,10

Yates Rows 100kg x 10, 8

60kg 2 sets, both to failure (13 reps, then 11 reps)

Rear delt DB flyes 8kg x 10,10,10

Facepulls 52kg x 10,10,10

Deadlift 60kg x 10

100kg x 10,10,5

Knee started hurting a bit on deads. Can do so much more weight but going to have to hold off and see if the knee strengthens up. If not might get some a knee wrap?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Back & Bi's today.
> 
> DB Hammer Curls - 20kg x 10,10,10
> 
> ...


Looking good mate. Thinking of getting one of those Ez bars myself to add some more exercises to my list.

Why don't you google some ways to strengthen your knee? Might help it out


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Have a great week mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Think im gonna have to rich, cos its annoying more than anything!

Ez bars are great imo, curls, reverse curls, shrugs, deads, bent over rows and upright rows, skullcrushers and presses can all be done with an ezbar.

Cheers biglbs, you too mate!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Think im gonna have to rich, cos its annoying more than anything!
> 
> Ez bars are great imo, curls, reverse curls, shrugs, deads, bent over rows and upright rows, skullcrushers and presses can all be done with an ezbar.
> 
> Cheers biglbs, you too mate!


Yeah man you need to get it sorted, my lower back is coming along nicely after googling the problem, just try out any thing that comes up, nout to loose!

Argos have them for 30 quid so I might get one in the sales.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Alls looking good mate and get that Knee sorted ffs 

What are you jabbing these days, is it still the prop?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry for the late replys! Had a few days off, been busy with work and an induction at my new job so havent been to the gym.

@Galaxy no mate, done with the prop, im on homebrewed test e 300, only 300mg per week so I can gain nice and steady, while losing fat. @XRichHx Been doing the knee exercises I found on google, and I notice Im getting quite an ache in it, which sounds bad but I think it might be just because its getting stronger, so gonna keep doing em for a while see if it helps!

Right lads, at work tonight I met a few celebrities! So to make you all jealous, there was:

Eamon Holmes + wife

Phil Tuffnell

Hayley, shaun and fizz from coroboll0cks street

AND

Michelle Keegan!!!



Just as fit in real life I can tell you.

Also saw a live performance by one of the xfactor finalists, Jahmaine. Not my cup of tea but was alright to watch!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u ever used tntmast400 wc stuff mate?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u ever used tntmast400 wc stuff mate?


Looks like a nice blend, bet it hurts though.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u ever used tntmast400 wc stuff mate?


No mate, would like to but my source charges 85quid a bottle, fvck that.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> No mate, would like to but my source charges 85quid a bottle, fvck that.


so does mine mate :confused1: quite good considering what u get tbh, 13week test600mg tren300mg mast300mg for £160 quid....happy with that lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> so does mine mate :confused1: quite good considering what u get tbh, 13week test600mg tren300mg mast300mg for £160 quid....happy with that lol


Dont get me wrong its good value, but I cant afford that, its like the luxury of steroids :lol:

Haha only the posh cvnts can afford that.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Dont get me wrong its good value, but I cant afford that, its like the luxury of steroids :lol:
> 
> Haha only the posh cvnts can afford that.


 :lol: posh is a word i can honestly say iv never been called. even my mrs doesnt like speaking about me to the other school parents :lol: ....her exact words the other night "im scared to say ur name to any1 there incase they know ya" lmfao now thats a proud mrs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: posh is a word i can honestly say iv never been called. even my mrs doesnt like speaking about me to the other school parents :lol: ....her exact words the other night "im scared to say ur name to any1 there incase they know ya" lmfao now thats a proud mrs


Hahaha! Have you been on crimewatch a few times then?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Hahaha! Have you been on crimewatch a few times then?


no mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> no mate


Ahhh never been caught? I like your style :thumb:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You need to stop being such a student bum! 160 is fck all ha.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Rich by name rich by nature eh!? Haha 160 quid is about 6 weeks wages for me mate!

Disaster! Ipod battery is on red as I'm walking into gym... Fvckkkkk


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Rich by name rich by nature eh!? Haha 160 quid is about 6 weeks wages for me mate!
> 
> Disaster! Ipod battery is on red as I'm walking into gym... Fvckkkkk


fuk the ipod, i watch the kardasians when im in :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk the ipod, i watch the kardasians when im in :lol:


lol you need to get the tunes on, help you build some real muscle.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> lol you need to get the tunes on, help you build some real muscle.


that must be whats holding me back mate :lol: ill be hench in no time now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Any of you cvnts looking for a nice watch for xmas? Im selling one, its like new, and very nice!

Looky looky 5 dollar :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Any of you cvnts looking for a nice watch for xmas? Im selling one, its like new, and very nice!
> 
> Looky looky 5 dollar :thumb:


pics. what kind is it?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

iv got this poofy thing iv wore about twice to keep the mrs quiet lol, let is know if yas want it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

That one mate.

And I agree that is poofy, I'm out on that one!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

much?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> much?


Just stuck it on ebay mate, was bought for 179 quid and its like new due to everything but the strap being replaced under warranty at ernest jones.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-Skeleton-Watch-Excellent-Condition-/321033019981?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item4abf0f224d


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

so.....how much lol. always know its too expensive when someone trying to sell u something is scared to say the amount :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> so.....how much lol. always know its too expensive when someone trying to sell u something is scared to say the amount :lol:


Haha no just spamming the auction :lol:

Ive put a reserve on it of 90quid mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back and Bi's

DB Hammer curls - 20kg x20, 22kgx20 (forced, not best form on last few), 20kgx20

EZbar curls 30kg - 10, 10, 7

Slow seated bi curls 10kgx 10, 7 8kgx7

15kg straight bar forearm curls, superset with bi curls - 10+9, 10+9, 10+9

Yates row 100kg x 8, 8 60kgx 13,13,13

DB rear flyes 8kgx 10palms facing 10 palms towards. 12kgx10, 10

Facepulls 52kgx10, 66kgx 10,8

Annnnnddddd done.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Back and Bi's
> 
> DB Hammer curls - 20kg x20, 22kgx20 (forced, not best form on last few), 20kgx20
> 
> ...


should it dont say- 'Bi's & back'


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> should it dont say- 'Bi's & back'


It SHOULD say Janiks-a-cvnt tbh 

pmsl you picky fvcker


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Back and Bi's
> 
> DB Hammer curls - 20kg x20, 22kgx20 (forced, not best form on last few), 20kgx20
> 
> ...


Nice rowing mate :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Nice rowing mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, next session gonna start at 100kg and aim for 10, 10 and then move down to 80kg rather than 60.

Ok chaps, havent been to the gym today, as I had to write an essay, but went yesterday for shoulders and traps. On the advice of @biglbs I did some smith machine press's and they really are good for pre fatiguing, I couldnt DB press much afterwards! Anyways, heres the session:

Seated smith press 30kgx10, 50kgx10, 60kgx7,7

DB Press 24kgs x 7,3

DB front raise 14kgx 20,20,20 8kg to failure which was 28reps!!

DB lateral raise 12kg x 10,10 6kgx 10,10,10

Rear delt DB flyes palms facing body then palms facing each other. 10kgx 10+5,10+5

Shrugs 100kg x 10 120kgx 9, 8 100kgxfailure (6reps)

DB shrugs 36kgx 10,10,2 LOL

Going to start with smith shrugs next time and push for 10 [email protected] 60kg.

As you were chaps.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you use under or over hand grip when doing the yates rows?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Do you use under or over hand grip when doing the yates rows?


Over hand mate. Sometimes use under as grip starts to go, but I feel a better contraction with overhand if im honest, underhand seems to hit biceps.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

shrek seems to have left something on your face.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> shrek seems to have left something on your face.


It was fiona actually... shes a squirter.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Over hand mate. Sometimes use under as grip starts to go, but I feel a better contraction with overhand if im honest, *underhand seems to hit biceps*.


this would be because when you use an underhand grip, you carry out the biceps main function which is to surpinate (turn up) the wrist, which places the bi's in there strongest position, which will make you feel it more, whereas if using an underhand grip, they cant contract fully...but you place more emphasis on your back, which doing rows is what you want...otherwise your grip will give out first, well actually its the biceps that give out first, as they are the weak link when performing the row. i used to use an underhand grip but since u mentioned using an overhand in the 3 men thread, iv switched to overhand and i feel it a lot more in the ol back :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> this would be because when you use an underhand grip, you carry out the biceps main function which is to surpinate (turn up) the wrist, which places the bi's in there strongest position, which will make you feel it more, whereas if using an underhand grip, they cant contract fully...but you place more emphasis on your back, which doing rows is what you want...otherwise your grip will give out first, well actually its the biceps that give out first, as they are the weak link when performing the row. i used to use an underhand grip but since u mentioned using an overhand in the 3 men thread, iv switched to overhand and i feel it a lot more in the ol back :thumb:


Yeah, ive tried it with one over one under, and you can definately shift more weight that way, you just have to concentrate contracting the back equally alot more and squeeze both shoulder blades together at the same time.

If you just concentrate on pulling the weight up, it will probably end up lopsided.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> this would be because when you use an underhand grip, you carry out the biceps main function which is to surpinate (turn up) the wrist, which places the bi's in there strongest position, which will make you feel it more, whereas if using an underhand grip, they cant contract fully...but you place more emphasis on your back, which doing rows is what you want...otherwise your grip will give out first, well actually its the biceps that give out first, as they are the weak link when performing the row. i used to use an underhand grip but since u mentioned using an overhand in the 3 men thread, iv switched to overhand and i feel it a lot more in the ol back :thumb:


One positive pont,it builds grip and forearm size/strength,best used once pre-exhausted by wide grip and other movements,i love single arm rows for depth and mass


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Need to bring back one arm rows to my routine


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how are ya u roid heeded cvnt x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how are ya u roid heeded cvnt x


Not too bad mate, gonna go to the gym in a bit when I've sorted myself out. Going to try ECA for the first time today, because I feel like im growing and losing fat atm, so want to make the most of it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Not too bad mate, gonna go to the gym in a bit when I've sorted myself out. Going to try ECA for the first time today, because *I feel like im growing and losing fat atm*, so want to make the most of it!


good effort, keep doing what ur doing then mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good effort, keep doing what ur doing then mate


Aye mate, finally getting some respectable strength and loving it!

Only on a low dose of test atm 300mg/week, so gonna carry that on till after xmas and then Im gonna bring some more compounds in. Possibly tren and deca together.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Aye mate, finally getting some respectable strength and loving it!
> 
> Only on a low dose of test atm 300mg/week, so gonna carry that on till after xmas and then Im gonna bring some more compounds in. Possibly tren and deca together.


Do you just blast and cruise or come off?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Not too bad mate, gonna go to the gym in a bit when I've sorted myself out. Going to try ECA for the first time today, *because I feel like im growing and losing fat atm,* so want to make the most of it!


i imagine thats one of the best feelings in the world!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> i imagine thats one of the best feelings in the world!


Its a good feeling mate aye!



XRichHx said:


> Do you just blast and cruise or come off?


First time ive ever done a cruise tbh. Going to blast after xmas then come off for a little while as I'll have been on around 6months.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back and Bi's... or for janik, bi's and back :lol:

10kg DB curl (warmup) x10

22kg alternate arm DB hammer curl x 20,14 20kgx20

EZbar 30kg curls x 10,8,5

Slow concentration curls 10kg x 10,10,10

22.5kg straight bar forearm curls, superset with bi curls x 10+4, 9+3

Yates row 100kgx 10,7 80kgx10,9

Rear delt flyes 8kg x 10,10

Rear delt machine flyes 66kgx10 59kgx10

facepulls 66kgx10 45kgx10,10 (slow negs)

Good session, the ECA had me feeling good, but not anything too crazy so was all in all not bad.

Did 15mins high incline power walking after to get me sweating then made like a hockey player and got the puck outta there. :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

only ever used the eca stack once, and that was only in a recreational sense, me and a few mates wanted to turn our night out into an all nighter...even ****ed up it seemed to do the trick lol, how do u recon it compares to clen, i imagine it to be along the same lines as sweating like a rapist, but with more of a buzz?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> only ever used the eca stack once, and that was only in a recreational sense, me and a few mates wanted to turn our night out into an all nighter...even ****ed up it seemed to do the trick lol, how do u recon it compares to clen, i imagine it to be along the same lines as sweating like a rapist, but with more of a buzz?


Clen has a special place in my heart I respond SO well to it. Mind the pun btw, im sure my heart doesnt like the clen :whistling:

But first day it feels good, was sweating like fvck but always do on cycle, so hard to tell. Worst drug for sweating has been tren for me.

But if ECA is even 50% as good as clen for me it will still be great. We'll know in a few weeks either way!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not happy with todays diet its been pish. Up late for work, had:

bowl of oats with raisins and banana

Shake with whey and oats

rice crispie square

worked till four and was fvcking starving so copped a mcdonalds on the way home

quarterpounder with cheese meal, free cheeseburger (student [email protected] :thumb: ) and 9 chicken nuggets

Still to come is

spag bol, with garlic bread and cheese

theres a family size bar of dairy milk and a large new york cheesecake staring at me from the fridge, as well as various other sh1te....

So... unplanned cheat day ftw! sure its not as epic as @JANIKvonD or @tonyc74 's days eating, but I am the apprentice whilst they're the masters so cant complain at all!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

See I've got you into cheesecake! Nice.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mmmmmmm cheesecake


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes mate! Got loads of it left, thinking of whacking it in the blender with some milk and whey make a raspberry ripple/cheesecake concoction!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yes mate! Got loads of it left, thinking of whacking it in the blender with some milk and whey make a raspberry ripple/cheesecake concoction!


DO IT!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Not happy with todays diet its been pish. Up late for work, had:
> 
> *bowl of oats with raisins and banana*
> 
> ...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> See I've got you into cheesecake! Nice.


aye good ane.....the cvnt reads me eating 6 a day :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yes mate! Got loads of it left, thinking of whacking it in the blender with some milk and whey make a raspberry ripple/cheesecake concoction!


dont fuking ruin it!! get 600ml of double cream over the thing and demolish it


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Yes mate! Got loads of it left, thinking of whacking it in the blender with some milk and whey make a raspberry ripple/cheesecake concoction!


Use ice cream and a little bit of milk, it will be way nicer.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> dont fuking ruin it!! get 600ml of double cream over the thing and demolish it


That actually sounds like a plan!



kingdale said:


> Use ice cream and a little bit of milk, it will be way nicer.


with or without whey?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> with or without whey?


without  I have had caramel shortcake, caramac, ice cream and a bit of milk that was good.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

kingdale said:


> without  I have had caramel shortcake, caramac, ice cream and a bit of milk that was good.


Definitely holding off for now and going to morrisons on the way back from the gym now pmsl. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cheesecake and double cream are a match made in heaven


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoulders and traps

Smith Press 50kg x10 60kgx 9,7 +9 reps

Behind neck smith press 40kgx10, 6

DB Press 24kgx 8 ,6 +4reps

Front raise 14kgx20,20,20 8kg to failure =28

Lat raise 12kg 10,8 7kg x 10, 8 +1kg

10kg rear fly x 10,10

BB shrugs 120kg x 10,8 +1rep 100kg x 10

DB shrugs 36kgx 10,10


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Shoulders and traps
> 
> Smith Press 50kg x10 60kgx 9,7 +9 reps
> 
> ...


Great seah mate, but a LOT of various press's? Any reason for that bud..


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Great seah mate, but a LOT of various press's? Any reason for that bud..


was gonna say, seems like a lt of exercises that will mainly target the front delts, and only one that will target/isolate the rear, plus along with your chest day, thats a lot of front delt work, be it primary and secondary, setting yourself up for and injury/imbalance

id say three exercises to target each head is all thats needed,

just my two p's


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Aye trying to bring up front delts as they're the weakest point of my shoulders.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

thats me told


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> thats me told


To be fair there isnt really a strong point to my delts, but front delts are by far the weakest of the weak haha!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

im in the same boat, although most of my upper body lags behind my back and legs

goes leg>back>chest>shoulders>bis n tris in terms of strongest to weakest


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Good work....I might smash a double apple strudel in tomorrow with some other goodies I think..best weigh myself tomorrow I think !

I will be having all I can eat cheat meals after every workout now see how that goes


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Good work....I might smash a double apple strudel in tomorrow with some other goodies I think..best weigh myself tomorrow I think !
> 
> I will be having all I can eat cheat meals after every workout now see how that goes


was there a strudel sale or sumin?.....its all u fukin eat :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> im in the same boat, although most of my upper body lags behind my back and legs
> 
> goes leg>back>chest>shoulders>bis n tris in terms of strongest to weakest


For me it probably goes

back>bis>chest>tris>shoulders>legs

in terms of what muscle can shift the most weight in relation to its size.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Shoulders and traps
> 
> Smith Press 50kg x10 60kgx 9,7 +9 reps
> 
> ...


bet that hurt, 3 presses must have been murderous


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> im in the same boat, although most of my upper body lags behind my back and legs
> 
> goes leg>back>chest>shoulders>bis n tris in terms of strongest to weakest





onthebuild said:


> For me it probably goes
> 
> back>bis>chest>tris>shoulders>legs
> 
> in terms of what muscle can shift the most weight in relation to its size.


chest>tris>bi's>shoulders>back>legs atm for me if its in ralation to size of the muscle group (strong tri's). been consentrating on lats mainly for back as they were WAY behind the rest.....getting there now though, but i can still press more weight away from me than i can pull for reps (freeweights)


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> was there a strudel sale or sumin?.....its all u fukin eat :lol:


Ha ha it's only £1.50 boom!

I'm fcuking skint!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Ha ha it's only £1.50 boom!
> 
> I'm fcuking skint!


i love it.....but theres never a fuking chance i can be fuked cooking it lol. ill stick with cheesecake & brownies


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> chest>tris>bi's>shoulders>back>legs atm for me if its in ralation to size of the muscle group (strong tri's). been consentrating on lats mainly for back as they were WAY behind the rest.....getting there now though, but i can still press more weight away from me than i can pull for reps (freeweights)


I hear you on lats mate, mine are puny, been so bothered about them ive given them their own day!



mark_star said:


> bet that hurt, 3 presses must have been murderous


Wasnt too bad tbh as it was a warmup set and 2 sets of front smith presses, then a lighter 2 sets of behind the head, which still went to failure even though it was 20kg lighter. It was the DB press's that really fvcked me over, had to use 24's rather than 28/30 that I usually use but the burn was actually immense.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

there own day lol?...mines have come on leaps recently, just have trouble with possing/tensing them lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> there own day lol?...mines have come on leaps recently, just have trouble with possing/tensing them lol


Yeah just to bring get them bigger I do lats/legs on one day. So Half the session is spent isolating lats. its working though tbh!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got back from a late one at the gym, 4th day running ECA and starting to see a bit of a difference, so knowing that I havent posted pics lately I thought I'd add a fvckload so I can see progress over the next couple of weeks!

Enjoy


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just got back from a late one at the gym, 4th day running ECA and starting to see a bit of a difference, so knowing that I havent posted pics lately I thought I'd add a fvckload so I can see progress over the next couple of weeks!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


Looking good mate. Well impressed with your arms.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good mate. Well impressed with your arms.


Ohh you old charmer you :wub:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just got back from a late one at the gym, 4th day running ECA and starting to see a bit of a difference, so knowing that I havent posted pics lately I thought I'd add a fvckload so I can see progress over the next couple of weeks!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


nice job mate, arms are doing well


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mark_star said:


> nice job mate, arms are doing well


Cheers mate, now just got to get everything else growing hahaha!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lookin good,how long you been at this game mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lookin good,how long you been at this game mate?


Couple of years mate, a few cycles and an ever improving diet later and here I am. If im honest I havent made the most of the time ive been training but its come together best in the last year or so when ive had a journal, and consistency. This is june/july 2010:



Not sure on weight difference exactly but around 3 stone, maybe a touch more.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

This fukin phone and not being able to see pics! Ahwell tomorrow


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> This fukin phone and not being able to see pics! Ahwell tomorrow


Be prepared for a few hours of masturbation.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Be prepared for a few hours of masturbation.


Exactly. Dem arms :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Exactly. Dem arms :lol:


Ill get leg pictures too next time I go in shorts, or the changing rooms are empty enough to drop me kecks.

New year im thinking of adding a few orals and some other compounds, its gonna end up costing a fortune!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lookin good,how long you been at this game mate?


Cheers for the reps mate, just noticed em!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Couple of years mate, a few cycles and an ever improving diet later and here I am. If im honest I havent made the most of the time ive been training but its come together best in the last year or so when ive had a journal, and consistency. This is june/july 2010:
> 
> View attachment 103652
> 
> ...


Good work,i looked like that around 16!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good work,i looked like that around 16!


Thing is I used to think I wasnt in bad shape back then.. :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Thing is I used to think I wasnt in bad shape back then.. :lol:


So did i! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ill get leg pictures too next time I go in shorts, or the changing rooms are empty enough to drop me kecks.
> 
> *New year im thinking of adding a few orals* and some other compounds, its gonna end up costing a fortune!


Most ppl just shake or kiss mate x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Most ppl just shake or kiss mate x


Most people are fridgid sons of bitches then :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Just got back from a late one at the gym, 4th day running ECA and starting to see a bit of a difference, so knowing that I havent posted pics lately I thought I'd add a fvckload so I can see progress over the next couple of weeks!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


putting on the beef now son


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> putting on the beef now son


Cheers mate! One day I might be able to compete with you, you big cvnt!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Great progress mate :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Great progress mate :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy, how are you getting along? Didn't realise you were from Ireland, where abouts you from?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers buddy, how are you getting along? Didn't realise you were from Ireland, where abouts you from?


Not too bad now mate, lean bulking trying not to get fat lol.

Down south mate in munster.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

getting bigger mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers for the reps those that have given them! Those who havent, you're a set of cvnts :whistling:

Liking this ephedrine/caffiene/asprin malarkey, gives a strange but empowering 'buzz'.

Losing bf steadily, getting a few striations and veins back when working out, but nothing major yet. Interestingly arms are getting more defined but not losing size, sorry about the picture, very difficult to take one of myself!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

What wieght are you mate btw?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> What wieght are you mate btw?


Not sure tbh mate, havent weighed in a while. Around 13.8 stone/ 193lbs last time I checked, about 2/3weeks ago.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bigger arms than me now mate :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Bigger arms than me now mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, they're the only thing that seems to grow easily on me for some reason. Bet you'll leave us all way behind with the help of pscarb and a good cycle though!

Give it a few years and I'll probably be paying you for advice, you'll be the new generation of pscarb!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate, they're the only thing that seems to grow easily on me for some reason. Bet you'll leave us all way behind with the help of pscarb and a good cycle though!
> 
> Give it a few years and I'll probably be paying you for advice, you'll be the new generation of pscarb!


Mate l wish l had half the Knowledge Paul has forgotten !

He is expecting great things from my rebound next few months, cant fu8king wait !


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate l wish l had half the Knowledge Paul has forgotten !
> 
> He is expecting great things from my rebound next few months, cant fu8king wait !


Im excited for you mate! Can't wait to see what professional help can do in this game as its something i'd be interested in when im out of uni and earning.

Not taking anything away from you of course mate, just looking at it as another tool in your ****nal, along with diet, gear training etc, not trying to say you dont know your stuff or anything! :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Im excited for you mate! Can't wait to see what professional help can do in this game as its something i'd be interested in when im out of uni and earning.
> 
> Not taking anything away from you of course mate, just looking at it as another tool in your ****nal, along with diet, gear training etc, not trying to say you dont know your stuff or anything! :thumb:


You know mate before this l thought l had half an idea, l then realised l know jack sh*t !

Paul has had me do tings l had no idea about and they worked so l am not insulted in any way becuase its mostly true.

I DO know how to train hard tho which is half the battle.

:thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> You know mate before this l thought l had half an idea, l then realised l know jack sh*t !
> 
> Paul has had me do tings l had no idea about and they worked so l am not insulted in any way becuase its mostly true.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what I mean, I mean I think I know more than the average gym goer, especially at my budget 24 hour 'fitness' type gym.

But like you say, in terms of being knowledgeable, I'm pretty sure I know fvck all.

Would help if the bb'ers on youtube and what have you were more open and honest, about diet, supp and gear use, but they never will be as their sponsors etc wouldnt let them. Plus they can make alot of money adivising people.

One thing is for sure though, without this place, most of us would still be eating kfc to 'clean bulk' and drinking maximuscle protein :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Jesus boy!! You haven't half grown!! Well done buddy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Jesus boy!! You haven't half grown!! Well done buddy


Cheers mate! It has been about a year since youve been on here though... :whistling:

Just kidding, when you coming back properly though!?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

struggling to find the time mate, currently running a cutting cycle with var, mast and test although my source hasnt sent out the order i made three weeks ago so looks like il have no gear at the end of week 5, raging and gutted.

thats me got my level 2 and qualified to take spin classes and body massage, working in a gym now too. things change quickly eh!! im still fat though :scared:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> struggling to find the time mate, currently running a cutting cycle with var, mast and test although my source hasnt sent out the order i made three weeks ago so looks like il have no gear at the end of week 5, raging and gutted.
> 
> thats me got my level 2 and qualified to take spin classes and body massage, working in a gym now too. things change quickly eh!! im still fat though :scared:


Good lad! Sounds like its going well, you'll soon be raking it in if you get a decent client base. And sell supps on the side... :whistling:

Hows the var treating you? would love to try it but its costly as fvck


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good lad! Sounds like its going well, you'll soon be raking it in if you get a decent client base. And sell supps on the side... :whistling:
> 
> Hows the var treating you? would love to try it but its costly as fvck


honestly mate i dont know, i havent really noticed much difference. If anything mabye slightly more enhanced pumps and the bicep vein pops out a bit more when i tense up, my sex drive isnt changed with the masteron either. I recall fourth day on the dbol i was hammering every hole i could find on the mrs and in the house.. i have noticed my weight has went up 6lbs though

managed to keep the vast majority of my gains from the first cycle, stuck a few pics on earlier for those to empty their gonads to. no funky boxers this time.

will be good mate, doing my metafit qual next month, then the mohammed ali boxercise courses not to mention a free fortnight over at Club La Santa :cool2:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> honestly mate i dont know, i havent really noticed much difference. If anything mabye slightly more enhanced pumps and the bicep vein pops out a bit more when i tense up, my sex drive isnt changed with the masteron either. I recall fourth day on the dbol i was hammering every hole i could find on the mrs and in the house.. i have noticed my weight has went up 6lbs though
> 
> managed to keep the vast majority of my gains from the first cycle, stuck a few pics on earlier for those to empty their gonads to. no funky boxers this time.
> 
> will be good mate, doing my metafit qual next month, then the mohammed ali boxercise courses not to mention a free fortnight over at Club La Santa :cool2:


You havent swapped sources n got bunk stuff have you? Mast is meant to be like viagra lol!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

havent mate, same guy. the mast is Burr labs which is meant to be pretty awesome. test is the usual pro chem but has been giving a bit of pip and the var pro chem also. certain the source is genuine, decent lad but i think il switch from now on as im making orders, paying up and sitting on my hands waiting and waiting for weeks for it to arrive


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> havent mate, same guy. the mast is Burr labs which is meant to be pretty awesome. test is the usual pro chem but has been giving a bit of pip and the var pro chem also. certain the source is genuine, decent lad but i think il switch from now on as im making orders, paying up and sitting on my hands waiting and waiting for weeks for it to arrive


Yeah mate thats no good, normally wait about 5 days max me.

Try find a face to face guy, should be cheaper/easier.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate thats no good, normally wait about 5 days max me.
> 
> Try find a face to face guy, should be cheaper/easier.


should be able to find that in the new work, 24 hour gyms are like heaven to the steroid provider. It is looking like im going to bloody pct on week 7, i blame it all on being ginger!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> should be able to find that in the new work, 24 hour gyms are like heaven to the steroid provider. It is looking like im going to bloody pct on week 7, i blame it all on being ginger!!


Your current source not responding to texts/emails? Probs pished up too much


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Your current source not responding to texts/emails? Probs pished up too much


fed up emailing mate, only so many times i can ask.

pinned your delts yet?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> fed up emailing mate, only so many times i can ask.
> 
> pinned your delts yet?


Not since i pinned chest with a blue. Put me off that did!

I'd keep on at him mate. ask if hes having trouble getting hold of it, and if he has anything else in stock. Better than nothing if it means switching labs, then just use someone else from then on.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

@onthebuild

Hey mate,

I'm going to uni next year and read somewhere on this thread that your at uni too. I was wondering basically how you keep to your diet at uni. Also how expensive is your diet on a weekly basis? How do avoid drinking at uni, if your on aas.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

MA1984 said:


> @onthebuild
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> I'm going to uni next year and read somewhere on this thread that your at uni too. I was wondering basically how you keep to your diet at uni. Also how expensive is your diet on a weekly basis? How do avoid drinking at uni, if your on aas.


I avoid drinking by saying "I dont want to drink" haha simple as. People will get used to it, tbh I dont do it cos of the AAS i do it because I can enjoy myself without alcohol. Dont get me wrong I have the occasional drink to relax etc, but I dont really enjoy it.

Diet I spend around 25quid every 10 days on chicken breast from musclefood.com and then another 15-20 on extra stuff like rice, oats, eggs, bread, milk etc. Then have supplements such as protein on top of that, probably around 50 quid a week tops.

But tbh I eat allsorts, just have a base of decent protein, some quality carbs and then add extra stuff to make up your targets of protein/carbs/fats.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wassssaaaaaapppppppppppp


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> wassssaaaaaapppppppppppp


Alright you cvnt, about to make tea, got a staff meeting at work 8-9.30, then gym. chest/tri's. How about you precious? x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Goot eveniningque


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Goot eveniningque


Evening mate, how you feeling? Dont be bringing your germs in here, I've avoided all the winter bugs so far h34r:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Alright you cvnt, about to make tea, got a staff meeting at work 8-9.30, then gym. chest/tri's. How about you precious? x


planned on going to do legs.......PIP was too bad in quad......so watched masterchief & pumped the mrs on the couch


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> planned on going to do legs.......PIP was too bad in quad......so watched masterchief & pumped the mrs on the couch


Must be a big couch you fat cvnt :lol:

Hahaha!

Whats the pip from bad technique or too much oil? or you started a new vial of something?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Must be a big couch you fat cvnt :lol:
> 
> Hahaha!
> 
> Whats the pip from bad technique or too much oil? or you started a new vial of something?


lol it was a feet tucked behind her ears while i gave it the 1 foot on the couch job if ya really wanna know :lol:

i musta hit a pressure vein doing the injection cos when i pulled it out blood sprayed everywhere lol....last of 1rip tonight :crying: might top the 2ml up with another 2ml tt400


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol it was a feet tucked behind her ears while i gave it the 1 foot on the couch job if ya really wanna know :lol:
> 
> i musta hit a pressure vein doing the injection cos when i pulled it out blood sprayed everywhere lol....last of 1rip tonight :crying: might top the 2ml up with another 2ml tt400


I am a big fan of both these statements..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Had a few days off, working silly hours, so was knackered. Was in bed at about 8pm last night pmsl.

Anyway back to it, had dinner about 30mins ago, and now about to set off for bi's and back.



Extremely rare, nice and juicy. Update with numbers later.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If anyone has any killer forearm workouts would love to see em! Feel mine are puny!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 104370
> View attachment 104371
> View attachment 104372
> 
> ...


Arms are looking huge mate :thumbup1:

cnut :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Arms are looking huge mate :thumbup1:
> 
> cnut :whistling:


Cheers mate! Just wish I could get more width on my back, bigger chest, delts and forearms. Not that im greedy :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> If anyone has any killer forearm workouts would love to see em! Feel mine are puny!


Deads and upright rows,cable seated row,pull downs,dumbell rows,no straps ever.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Deads and upright rows,cable seated row,pull downs,dumbell rows,no straps ever.


Cheers mate, do all of those except cable rows lol! Maybe genetically I just have the forearms of a 12 year old girl lmao :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate, do all of those except cable rows lol! Maybe genetically I just have the forearms of a 12 year old girl lmao :lol:


I still never use straps,hence my forearms!

unless on 90k plus single arm rows,,


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I still never use straps,hence my forearms!
> 
> unless on 90k plus single arm rows,,


Thats some weight mate! I never use straps either, but thinking im going to have to start on yates rows as my grips starting to go over 100kg.

Started doing forearm curls and seeing a bit of growth, but would like more :whistling:

Love the avi btw, very seasonal, sums you up to a tee you jolly old chap.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Thats some weight mate! I never use straps either, but thinking im going to have to start on yates rows as my grips starting to go over 100kg.
> 
> Started doing forearm curls and seeing a bit of growth, but would like more :whistling:
> 
> Love the avi btw, very seasonal, sums you up to a tee you jolly old chap.


Thanks mate,i never use a belt either,all lifting totaly raw..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i never use a belt either,all lifting totaly raw..


Santa always wears a belt, stop lying! :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 104370
> View attachment 104371
> View attachment 104372
> 
> ...


:whistling:wolf whistling (nohomo)

looking good mate..getting a nice bit of size and thickness! :thumbup1:

whatever your doing, keep at it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> :whistling:wolf whistling (nohomo)
> 
> looking good mate..getting a nice bit of size and thickness! :thumbup1:
> 
> whatever your doing, keep at it


Cheers dude! Funnily though weight hasnt changed much! Just lost fat and gained muscle I guess!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Wouldnt be 'ontherecomp' if you wasn't 

Tis shaping up to be a very successful one too, nice work pal :thumb:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good matey.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Arms are looking huge mate :thumbup1:
> 
> cnut :whistling:


just everthing else is tiny


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good *JLo*,,,really slapping on the thickness. imho uv slapped on some fat too  not much but id def say so....maybe wrong. that is some booootayyyy :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good *JLo*,,,really slapping on the thickness. imho uv slapped on some fat too  not much but id def say so....maybe wrong. that is some booootayyyy :lol:


Indeed mate, proper ghetto bootay :lol:

Cheers mate, I prefer the honesty, diet has been clean, but I think its the lack of cardio thats doing it.

Trying to minimise fat gain is a cvnt but I need more muscle, so I suppose its a fine line!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Indeed mate, proper ghetto bootay :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate, I prefer the honesty, diet has been clean, but I think its the lack of cardio thats doing it.
> 
> Trying to minimise fat gain is a cvnt but I need more muscle, so *I suppose its a fine line*!


its inevitable mate.....how thin u keep that line is what will make the difference.

or just pump a g of tren in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> its inevitable mate.....how thin u keep that line is what will make the difference.
> 
> or *just pump a g of tren *in


Thats the plan :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Updates are getting a bit sloppy but still getting the workouts/food in. Got a mental night ahead as its leeds v chelsea, but at least I'm only working tomorrow night, so got all day to relax!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

enjoy. ya lightweight cvnt


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds...more pumped than a bicep at a preacher curl competition..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Updates are getting a bit sloppy but still getting the workouts/food in. Got a mental night ahead as its leeds v chelsea, but at least I'm only working tomorrow night, so got all day to relax!


Fookin less training being logged in here than at my place at the moment,do you even lift of just jab synthol?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Fookin less training being logged in here than at my place at the moment,do you even lift of just jab synthol?
> View attachment 104744


Training is still going on, tuesday was lats, did:

DB pullover 36kg x 10,7,6

CG Pulldown 68.5kg x 10 81.5kgx 10, 10

Wide grip pulldown 59kg x 7 45kgx failure

EZ rows, squeezing the lats 80kg x 9, 8 50kgx failure (9reps)

Going to smash chest today due to having the daytime off, and just working this evening.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chest and tri's. Decided to go light on the press (70kg) and then use heavier weights to demolish the flyes and tricep work. Seemed to work because triceps and chest was pumped to fvck.

:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Chest and tri's. Decided to go light on the press (70kg) and then use heavier weights to demolish the flyes and tricep work. Seemed to work because triceps and chest was pumped to fvck.
> 
> :thumb:


post it then ya lazy b!tch!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> post it then ya lazy b!tch!


Hang on you cvnt Ill get me notebook


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

BB incline Bench 60kgx10 70kgx 10, 8, 4 (5 second rest between sets)

Decline Bench 60kg x10,10,10

Flyes 10kgx10 20kgx9,9,8 slow reps

Cable Flyes 32kg x5 25kgx10,10

Iso Chest press 52kg x 8, 8, 4 (10 sec rest between)

Skulls 30kg x 10,6 25kgx6,4 20kgx10 slow negs

Rope overhead extension to failure x 3 sets.

Happy?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> BB incline Bench 60kgx10 70kgx 10, 8, 4 (5 second rest between sets)
> 
> Decline Bench 60kg x10,10,10
> 
> ...


yep very  why so little rest? was it just a long pause at the top or racked & de-racked?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yep very  why so little rest? was it just a long pause at the top or racked & de-racked?


Because it wasnt really enough weight, so lowered the rest period so I was still failing :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Forgot to answer your other question jan, for the bb press I just rested it on my chest for 5 secs between sets, then hoiked it back up into the starting position, for the iso chest press its a machine so its easy to rest on them :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well! Being up since 3.30 for work sucks balls! Hahaha! Enjoy people!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well! Being up since 3.30 for work sucks balls! Hahaha! Enjoy people!


Sucks to be you.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Sucks to be you.


Home now, for an hour lol! Then off to my other job. :cursing:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Home now, for an hour lol! Then off to my other job. :cursing:


 :lol: what are your jobs?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> :lol: what are your jobs?


Ones on a bar, the others in a clothes shop mate.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Money at the end of the day mate 

But if you don't mind, sucks to work in a clothes shop for the next few days! Your resolve shall be tested


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Money at the end of the day mate
> 
> But if you don't mind, sucks to work in a clothes shop for the next few days! Your resolve shall be tested


Tell me about it mate! Bar work and retail are really too quiet this time of year.. :whistling:

Ohh wait they are fvcking manic. Had to work in the womens section for the first time ever the other day as someone was off sick. Theyre like a pack of wild animals ffs!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just jabbed 300mg of prop... ouch.

Had a stack of homemade pancakes with golden syrup and whey. and icecream. and berries. :drool:



Now off for shoulders and traps.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Didn't realise you had a journal!

Shame about the DNP, stupid for sticking a blue in your pec lol

Subbed


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just jabbed 300mg of prop... ouch.
> 
> Had a stack of homemade pancakes with golden syrup and whey. and icecream. and berries. :drool:
> 
> ...


Homemade prop?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Didn't realise you had a journal!
> 
> Shame about the DNP, stupid for sticking a blue in your pec lol
> 
> Subbed


Haha it was a painful cvnt I can tell you. I only had greens and blues, might leave off and try a slin pin next time!

Cheers for the sub mate.



XRichHx said:


> Homemade prop?


Well UGL so made in someones home but not mine! :lol:

Its Wildcat testoprop200 mate


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha it was a painful cvnt I can tell you. I only had greens and blues, might leave off and try a slin pin next time!
> 
> Cheers for the sub mate.
> 
> ...


Back to the cement then ha. What you back on prop for? Bridging to pct?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Back to the cement then ha. What you back on prop for? Bridging to pct?


Not doing a pct mate... :thumb:

And leeds89 gave me it cos he couldnt cope with the pip so got 3 weeks of that to get through before a blast


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Not doing a pct mate... :thumb:
> 
> And leeds89 gave me it cos he couldnt cope with the pip so got 3 weeks of that to get through before a blast


You blast and cruising?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You blast and cruising?


Wasnt planning on it to start with but been doing 300mg per week of test for a while, which I consider a low dose. so thought rather than coming off and going back on I'd just do a large dose for a while then do a pct.

Problem has been this was a failed cut (dnp was sh1t) and then a recomp. So thinking im gonna smash it properly for about 10 weeks, hopefully gaining as lean as possible, then try clen again, as it really seemed to work for me.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Wasnt planning on it to start with but been doing 300mg per week of test for a while, which I consider a low dose. so thought rather than coming off and going back on I'd just do a large dose for a while then do a pct.
> 
> Problem has been this was a failed cut (dnp was sh1t) and then a recomp. So thinking im gonna smash it properly for about 10 weeks, hopefully gaining as lean as possible, then try clen again, as it really seemed to work for me.


Sounds like a plan, might be worth trying some t3 in with it, everyone seems to like it.

You doing just high amounts of test or adding in other oils?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Sounds like a plan, might be worth trying some t3 in with it, everyone seems to like it.
> 
> You doing just high amounts of test or adding in other oils?


I have alot of thoughts in my head mate, nothing concrete yet. here are what im thinking:

Test/tren/mast

or

Test/deca

or

test/tren/deca

All will have a kickstart oral, probably dbol, but interested in what oxy's could bring to the table.

Clen as a finish, to cut back any fat gained (hopefully not alot) and maybe t3 as you said, it seems to be the done thing.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoulders and traps.

Smith Press 10kg WUx 10 60kg x 10,8,7

DB Press 28kg failed at 7

DB front raise 14kg x 20,20 16kgx20 -Personal best, had to really force these

DB Lateral Raise 12kgx10,9 8kgx10

Cable Rear delt flyes 11kgx10, 7

BB shrug 130kgx 7, 4 -Personal best, felt easy too, just grip went before traps both times.

100kgx 10, 9

DB Shrugsx 10,10

Couple of PB's loving it. May invest in some straps unless I can swindle some freebies in my next protein order haha!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

good going with the pb's dude

:beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> good going with the pb's dude
> 
> :beer:


Thanks mate, no idea what all that gobble-de-**** was you were listing in that other thread, im guessing pro hormones? be good to see what they are like though, I might learn a bit about them!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Thanks mate, no idea what all that gobble-de-**** was you were listing in that other thread, im guessing pro hormones? be good to see what they are like though, I might learn a bit about them!


gobble-de-****:lol:

yeah one is a prohormone to 1-testosterone, one is a topical fat burner, and there are two bottle of a compound called mechabol, which is something pmag converts to in the body, although its already in its active form so more a designer steroid, like superdrol

got on quite well with pmag, so would be nice to run its more potent counterpart...

however, as you said...we have survived the end of the world, what better reason to join the darkside :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> gobble-de-****:lol:
> 
> yeah one is a prohormone to 1-testosterone, one is a topical fat burner, and there are two bottle of a compound called mechabol, which is something pmag converts to in the body, although its already in its active form so more a designer steroid, like superdrol
> 
> ...


Either way mate, be good to see what you can accomplish with some 'assistance'.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Merry Xmas buddy! Have a good ane x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Christmas mate, have a great day!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy Xmas bud.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have a great day mate, bg push for all of us come the new year..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Have a great day mate, bg push for all of us come the new year..


Thanks for all the well wishes guys, hope everyone had a good one!

Big push indeed mate, think with the training and diets sorted, plus the motivation from each others journals, its going to be a good year!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Diet was shocking yesterday, and will be today no doubt, too many hours at work, and no supermarkets open after work means I'm living off fastfood/ premade sandwiches from sainsburys etc.

Hours are being cut from this weekend though, so going to finally have some spare time to get a routine back, next week can't come quick enough IMO.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Diet was shocking yesterday, and will be today no doubt, too many hours at work, and no supermarkets open after work means I'm living off fastfood/ premade sandwiches from sainsburys etc.
> 
> Hours are being cut from this weekend though, so going to finally have some spare time to get a routine back, *next week can't come quick enough IMO*.


stop wishing away my holidays!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Diet was shocking yesterday, and will be today no doubt, too many hours at work, and no supermarkets open after work means I'm living off fastfood/ premade sandwiches from sainsburys etc.
> 
> Hours are being cut from this weekend though, so going to finally have some spare time to get a routine back, next week can't come quick enough IMO.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> stop wishing away my holidays!





biglbs said:


> View attachment 105365


They arent holidays for me you cvnt!!! I'm in 12-9 today.. with only half an hour break! Illegal im sure...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> They arent holidays for me you cvnt!!! I'm in 12-9 today.. with only half an hour break! Illegal im sure...


Poor baby

This must be your boss then,for real!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Poor baby
> 
> This must be your boss then,for real!
> View attachment 105366


Yep! Im not so bothered about the 30mins in terms of having a 'break' from work. Just dont have enough time to stuff my face in 30mins!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> They arent holidays for me you cvnt!!! I'm in 12-9 today.. with only half an hour break! Illegal im sure...


im 7.30 - 5.30 with 1/2 hr break today & tomorow!

off sat-wed though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yep! Im not so bothered about the 30mins in terms of having a 'break' from work. Just dont have enough time to stuff my face in 30mins!





JANIKvonD said:


> im 7.30 - 5.30 with 1/2 hr break today & tomorow!
> 
> off sat-wed though


That sucks,retail i guess? Done it ,pah///


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That sucks,retail i guess? Done it ,pah///


Yeah just one of them things I guess! Its only an xmas job so just another few weeks. Time to man up I guess, hopefully get to the gym tomorrow!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah just one of them things I guess! Its only an xmas job so just another few weeks. Time to man up I guess, hopefully get to the gym tomorrow!


back to uni soon?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> back to uni soon?


No mate, febuary 1st Im back in, got about 6000 words of my dissertation to write between now and then though, so still got a bit to do.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That sucks,retail i guess? Done it ,pah///


na i work for JCB....and im only supposed to get 1/2hr break, but i please myself what i take & tbh my whole day is a [email protected] about lol. will prob close up shop about 3pm tbh....see how it is


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah just one of them things I guess! Its only an xmas job so just another few weeks. Time to man up I guess, hopefully get to the gym tomorrow!


think of all the flange!! i used to love working in retail


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> na i work for JCB....and im only supposed to get 1/2hr break, but i please myself what i take & tbh my whole day is a [email protected] about lol. will prob close up shop about 3pm tbh....see how it is


a special song for me and my boy that!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> a special song for me and my boy that!


lol crazy how often we get asked for that song, used to have it as our hold tone.

im usually busy as fuk at this time of year when its 2ft snow!...no cvnt can get to us so i head out in a 3CX to clear the local carparks for cash


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Did bi's and back after a week or so off, was fvcking hard work I tells ya! Glad to get back in the gym, and have some time off!

Had a decent evening relaxing watching the film 'Dredd'. It was awesome, definately recommend it if your after some maiming and killing (mostly killing).


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Seen the original dreds film with Stallone, missed this one in the cinema so will def be 'renting' it from iso hunt  almost picked up the new total recal but didn't want the memories of the orginal to be ruined haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Seen the original dreds film with Stallone, missed this one in the cinema so will def be 'renting' it from iso hunt  almost picked up the new total recal but didn't want the memories of the orginal to be ruined haha


Heard total recall is the dogs b0llocks, but ill reserve judgement for when ive watched it. I downloaded it weeks ago, but havent got round to it!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Did bi's and back after a week or so off, was fvcking hard work I tells ya! Glad to get back in the gym, and have some time off!
> 
> Had a decent evening relaxing watching the film 'Dredd'. It was awesome, definately recommend it if your after some maiming and killing (mostly killing).


How's the dons this morning?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> How's the dons this morning?


Not gonna lie mate, the old biceps are achey, well not the muscle itself, the tendon that joins the bicep at the elbow. Nothing a jab, a hot bath and a chest session wont get rid off :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Not gonna lie mate, the old biceps are achey, well not the muscle itself, the tendon that joins the bicep at the elbow. Nothing a jab, a hot bath and a chest session wont get rid off :lol:


lol I done chest and tri's yday. Went for some volume, serious doms ha.

What you doing for Hogmanay?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> lol I done chest and tri's yday. Went for some volume, serious doms ha.
> 
> What you doing for Hogmanay?


Well I had to actually google what that meant (for all the non scots its new years eve :lol: )

Im working mate, so nothing great, except watching people drink themselves into the new year. TBH I dont fancy the idea of being hungover on the first day of the new year.. seems kind of pointless?

Call me a miserable cvnt but id rather save my money and spend it on a protein, test and hooker filled early death... maybe in a sauna :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well I had to actually google what that meant (for all the non scots its new years eve :lol: )
> 
> Im working mate, so nothing great, except watching people drink themselves into the new year. TBH I dont fancy the idea of being hungover on the first day of the new year.. seems kind of pointless?
> 
> Call me a miserable cvnt but id rather save my money and spend it on a protein, test and hooker filled early death... maybe in a sauna :lol:


Yeah sounds like a plan, Im not a fan of new year myself so might have a couple of drinks and head to bed after 12.

New Years resolutions? I'm gonna go to an gym from January. Give me more variety.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah sounds like a plan, Im not a fan of new year myself so might have a couple of drinks and head to bed after 12.
> 
> New Years resolutions? I'm gonna go to an gym from January. Give me more variety.


Good lad, if your paying monthly for it, you tend to make the most of it. I found that when I switched from home workouts to a gym. Got any puregyms near you? referall code... :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good lad, if your paying monthly for it, you tend to make the most of it. I found that when I switched from home workouts to a gym. Got any puregyms near you? referall code... :whistling:


Na Falkirk is pretty sp**** for gyms, so it's going to the council gym in Grangemouth, I mind craigyboy gave it a decent review for 26 a month. Hopefully meet a local supplier aswel, minimise reliance on post.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Na Falkirk is pretty sp**** for gyms, so it's going to the council gym in Grangemouth, I mind craigyboy gave it a decent review for 26 a month. Hopefully meet a local supplier aswel, minimise reliance on post.


Heard anything from your order yet?

Not bad that I guess, does it have a pool too? would hope so for 26 a month!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Heard anything from your order yet?
> 
> Not bad that I guess, does it have a pool too? would hope so for 26 a month!


No sure if there's a pool @Craigyboy is there a pool at gmouth stadium? I think there is I read pool prices for somewhere!

Not heard anything yet, I'm not relying on that for my cut, ill still be using the usual guy for WC stuff. Just thought I'd get a few extras since BSI seem to be cheap the now, ill use it for next bulk.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> No sure if there's a pool @craigboy is there a pool at gmouth stadium? I think there is I read pool prices for somewhere!
> 
> Not heard anything yet, I'm not relying on that for my cut, ill still be using the usual guy for WC stuff. Just thought I'd get a few extras since BSI seem to be cheap the now, ill use it for next bulk.


Ahh fair play. Im considering BSI myself, along with homebrew test, but im wanting to run tren 2xhigher than test to see what its like, so would need to use a blend and add extra tren most likely.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahh fair play. Im considering BSI myself, along with homebrew test, but im wanting to run tren 2xhigher than test to see what its like, so would need to use a blend and add extra tren most likely.


It seems to get glowing reviews on here and it's a decent price so may as well get a few bottles. You know anyone else that stocks it and is reliable?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> It seems to get glowing reviews on here and it's a decent price so may as well get a few bottles. You know anyone else that stocks it and is reliable?


I dont mate, but it wont be hard to find if your order doesnt come through Ill ask a few who I suspect do it.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I dont mate, but it wont be hard to find if your order doesnt come through Ill ask a few who I suspect do it.


I got DnP of him before and it came through ok, my trust is there just now. Might be worth asking purely for more reliable alternatives though.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I got DnP of him before and it came through ok, my trust is there just now. Might be worth asking purely for more reliable alternatives though.


True ill see what I can find out. But tbf, with all the BSI humping going on, Im expecting whoever it is making it to get out of their depth and do a bunk at some point with everyones money. I hope not, but it seems a bit too popular, a bit too quick for my liking.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> True ill see what I can find out. But tbf, with all the BSI humping going on, Im expecting whoever it is making it to get out of their depth and do a bunk at some point with everyones money. I hope not, but it seems a bit too popular, a bit too quick for my liking.


Perhaps, but If I mind right euan says he's used it for months so its almost like its been kept quiet deliberately, but on the other hand there has been a few members on another board that's never heard of it! So who the fck knows. Keep the orders small and minimise risk exposure.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Perhaps, but If I mind right euan says he's used it for months so its almost like its been kept quiet deliberately, but on the other hand there has been a few members on another board that's never heard of it! So who the fck knows. Keep the orders small and minimise risk exposure.


Exactly mate. Although if I use it Ill probably be needing 40-50ml of tren so not the smallest of orders to start with.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Exactly mate. Although if I use it Ill probably be needing 40-50ml of tren so not the smallest of orders to start with.


Will be expensive especially if running tren x2. Can you not get Raws from your test raw source make it yourself?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Will be expensive especially if running tren x2. Can you not get Raws from your test raw source make it yourself?


Can do, but you get 1/5th the amount for double the cost of test. So id doesnt work out ridiculously cheaper, and when you factor in the hassle of brewing it, id rather just buy it from a reputable lab. Just worked it out, BSI is actually cheaper than WC for 20ml of each.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Can do, but you get 1/5th the amount for double the cost of test. So id doesnt work out ridiculously cheaper, and when you factor in the hassle of brewing it, id rather just buy it from a reputable lab. Just worked it out, BSI is actually cheaper than WC for 20ml of each.


Thats a bit crap if its not cost effective, no wonder its a lot dearer per vial, ill need to start looking into home brew, i don't like paying anymore than I need to. Aye BSI is definitely cheaper just now, I got 2 test 400 and a deca for under a ton.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> No sure if there's a pool @Craigyboy is there a pool at gmouth stadium? I think there is I read pool prices for somewhere!
> 
> Not heard anything yet, I'm not relying on that for my cut, ill still be using the usual guy for WC stuff. Just thought I'd get a few extras since BSI seem to be cheap the now, ill use it for next bulk.


No pool at the stadium mate, but it's a good gym and one you will never outgrow as they train commonwealth athletes, so plenty of equipment

Let me know when you join rich we can get a few workouts on the go buddy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

For the first time ever I wish I was in scotland with you cvnts!

Yeah not bad that mate, im wanting to include deca as well as its cheap as chips, but gonna see how it goes with the brew first!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> No pool at the stadium mate, but it's a good gym and one you will never outgrow as they train commonwealth athletes, so plenty of equipment
> 
> Let me know when you join rich we can get a few workouts on the go buddy


Nice one mate will do, gonna book induction in for 7th Jan week so ill give you a shout for a sesh mid jan.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> For the first time ever I wish I was in scotland with you cvnts!
> 
> Yeah not bad that mate, im wanting to include deca as well as its cheap as chips, but gonna see how it goes with the brew first!


You still all alone? Aww wee soul..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You still all alone? Aww wee soul..


Cvnt, just you wait when all the others are unwrapping free samples of onthebuild labs and you get fvck all :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cvnt, just you wait when all the others are unwrapping free samples of onthebuild labs and you get fvck all :lol:


It's the season of goodwill, share the love lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Did u have a good Xmas? I'm sure it's written here somewhere but scrolling makes my eyes hurt..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Did u have a good Xmas? I'm sure it's written here somewhere but scrolling makes my eyes hurt..


Not bad, not bad at all! Yours? what did you get the little fella and did he have a good en?

@XRichHx too late my friend, your in for some coal, thats about it.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cvnt, just you wait when all the others are unwrapping *free samples of onthebuild labs* and you get fvck all :lol:


Shush you bloody idiot :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Work is again taking over my life. Managed to get to the gym last few days, shoulders tonight, got a pb of 130kg BB shrugs. Easy as pie, just grip goes first, definitley investing in straps come payday.

Other than that ill update this from time to time, but until the weekend at least im working every day, so not going to be the most exciting!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just to add, knee pain is still a ballache, I have not been having a leg day due to this, but have been using the leg press every session for the last few weeks. I have been doing 3 sets of 10 of VERY light weights to try and strengthen it, and trying to focus pushing with my right leg (weak knee).

I have gone from 50kg to 86kg in that time, hilarious thing is I can single leg press that no bother with my left :lol:

But its creeping up, or clicking, grinding and crunching up would be a better description. Going to keep going until I hit 100 without too much pain, and then start doing extensions and curls, at a light weight too. Once payday comes im going to look into some knee wraps too.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just watched 'the evolution of bodybuilding'. Absolutely fantastic movie, not really much training in there but my god its inspirational. Shows some of the psychology and stuff surrounding the sport.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy new year pal,

Here's to smashing it in 2013!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Went to a different gym tonight, a 'hardcore' one to see what theyre like. Not too bad tbh, liked the relaxed attitude and the oldschool feel to it. not bad for 3quid a session.

Thinking of trying one in the city centre, meant to be one of the best hardcore gyms in leeds, or used to be. But just googled it and apparently its a 'natural gym' :confused1:

http://www.bodylinesnaturalgym.co.uk/

"Throughout its history, Bodylines has undergone many small and evolutionary changes, however our philosophy remains the same: To provide a clean, steroid-free environment for effective weight training."

Do you reckon its just advertised as 'natural' or do you think they are really keen and discrimainatory?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It's gone lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont get my journal banned you!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't quote it then lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Don't quote it then lol


haha cheers big ears. Get that dog of yours some more food, its looking so thin I cant see its body.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> It's gone lol





onthebuild said:


> Dont get my journal banned you!!!


wtf?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ello folker


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right, plans are forming now. Decided to drop the deca, as its just too expensive to add in along with tren, for the sake of an experiment. So im heading towards a test/tren cycle, 1mg adex per day.

Test will be ran between 300-600mg per week, with a higher dose of tren (undecided as of yet).

Finally the 'experiment' time. I am sick to the back teeth of people telling me orals will melt my liver, inflate me like the michelin man, and I'll **** out all my gains. So i'm going to find out the truth, and as always will be honest.

I will be buying 500x10mg Blue hearts dbol, and running them at 100mg, thats right 100mg per day, for 50 days straight. Obviously I will only do this for as long as it feels fine, but I'm willing to bet after 50 days my liver will still be fine, I wont be a walking balloon, and I'll keep my gains. But only time will tell!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Right, plans are forming now. Decided to drop the deca, as its just too expensive to add in along with tren, for the sake of an experiment. So im heading towards a test/tren cycle, 1mg adex per day.
> 
> Test will be ran between 300-600mg per week, with a higher dose of tren (undecided as of yet).
> 
> ...


You been missing in action? lol.

Deca tren test = light wallet. Shame you can get a blend.

Dbols I had, WC ones I ran then all, my liver values were only slightly elevated after I had blood done.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You been missing in action? lol.
> 
> Deca tren test = light wallet. Shame you can get a blend.
> 
> Dbols I had, WC ones I ran then all, my liver values were only slightly elevated after I had blood done.


Still alive mate, just works been crazy busy, so havent been focused as I'd have liked!

Aye mate, shame there's no blend, but never seen it run before so dont know if theres a reason for it?

Mine will be danabol ds, or bluehearts. How was the WC?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Still alive mate, just works been crazy busy, so havent been focused as I'd have liked!
> 
> Aye mate, shame there's no blend, but never seen it run before so dont know if theres a reason for it?
> 
> Mine will be danabol ds, or bluehearts. How was the WC?


They were fine, nothing to compare though. I want to try them blue hearts at some point always read they are dam potent. You got pics of your?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:
 

> Right, plans are forming now. Decided to drop the deca, as its just too expensive to add in along with tren, for the sake of an experiment. So im heading towards a test/tren cycle, 1mg adex per day.
> 
> Test will be ran between 300-600mg per week, with a higher dose of tren (undecided as of yet).
> 
> ...


liver toxicity is overrated imo.

Good luck with 100mg Dbol, the pumps on that will be painfull lol, better stock up on taurine.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> They were fine, nothing to compare though. I want to try them blue hearts at some point always read they are dam potent. You got pics of your?


Havent ordered them yet mate, just speaking out loud tbh! But I shall be ordering tomorrow I reckon, get my hands on them a few days later.



Galaxy said:


> liver toxicity is overrated imo.
> 
> Good luck with 100mg Dbol, the pumps on that will be painfull lol, better stock up on taurine.


I was thinking the same, but like I said, ill be honest as always and if they're too bad I'll lower the dose. But I seem to react well to dbol, and have never had pumps other than in the gym, so we shall see!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lots of filthy talk in here,i love it

Grapefruit your friend..


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Lots of filthy talk in here,i love it
> 
> Grapefruit your friend..


Forgot about that when I was using Dbol. Tastes nice.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lots of filthy talk in here,i love it
> 
> Grapefruit your friend..


Is that a kai greene joke?? :confused1:



XRichHx said:


> Forgot about that when I was using Dbol. Tastes nice.


I find when on dbol my only craving is water, water and more water!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Is that a kai greene joke?? :confused1:
> 
> I find when on dbol my only craving is water, water and more water!


No it's meant lengthen the affects of Orals. I think it's something to do with something in the grapefruit prohibiting the breakdown of the oral compounds.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> No it's meant lengthen the affects of Orals. I think it's something to do with something in the grapefruit prohibiting the breakdown of the oral compounds.


Really? never heard that one! Shame it tastes like cat pi$$ :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Is that a kai greene joke?? :confused1:
> 
> I find when on dbol my only craving is water, water and more water!


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1873672/


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whar r ya u feg


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm alive you fvcker, just been mega busy. Still been going gym dont worry, diet hasnt been 100% due to long work hours, but it wont be for much longer.

On a lighter note, its my Birthday today, 23 years old, so im going to get in touch with @Milky and see what the procedure is for getting a bus pass is :lol:

Also I am now a rep on here for MuscleSupermarket, pretty much a similar idea to comparethemarket but without the annoying meerkat, and centered around bodybuilding. Not to be a kiss as$ but I actually think its a brilliant idea, and one that should take off! I'm running low on protein, and my BBW delivery isnt until next week, so nipped into holland and barratt and saw, and i sh1t you not, 2.3kg of maximuscle protein for £99.97. Absolute scandal, so I think the need for a site like this is huge.

As you were gents.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I'm alive you fvcker, just been mega busy. Still been going gym dont worry, diet hasnt been 100% due to long work hours, but it wont be for much longer.
> 
> On a lighter note, its my Birthday today, 23 years old, so im going to get in touch with @Milky and see what the procedure is for getting a bus pass is :lol:
> 
> ...


Was actually just wondering where you got to myself.

FKN everyone on this board is a rep for something, whats the perks to you? decent?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I'm alive you fvcker, just been mega busy. Still been going gym dont worry, diet hasnt been 100% due to long work hours, but it wont be for much longer.
> 
> On a lighter note, its my Birthday today, 23 years old, so im going to get in touch with @Milky and see what the procedure is for getting a bus pass is :lol:
> 
> ...


id normally pop in and have a look at the site....but seen as ur a rep iv come to the conclusion that its shyte


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Aye not bad in terms of perks mate!

Haha jan, I know you dont look at sites that dont have xxx pics of men on anyway so I thought as much.

I suggested they make an iphone app with a barcode scanner so you could scan say some usn muscle fuel anabolic in a shop and it would find the cheapest place to buy from. Hopefully it will happen because I think im a genius for thinking it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> *Aye not bad in terms of perks mate! *
> 
> Haha jan, I know you dont look at sites that dont have xxx pics of men on anyway so I thought as much.
> 
> I suggested they make an iphone app with a barcode scanner so you could scan say some usn muscle fuel anabolic in a shop and it would find the cheapest place to buy from. Hopefully it will happen because I think im a genius for thinking it!


what are they then?! theres no secerets here mate

ill have a look at ur p!shy site ya greetin face cvnt x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

or i would if ur sig lead anywhere lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah ive emailed him to sort the sig out cos i copy n pasted it exactly as he said, unless im meant to change something? Who knows.

Perks are access to the rep lounge where we all share pics of boaby and the various indecent images kay sends us... :whistling:

But the site is here mate:

http://musclesupermarket.com/


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah ive emailed him to sort the sig out cos i copy n pasted it exactly as he said, unless im meant to change something? Who knows.
> 
> Perks are access to the rep lounge where we all share pics of boaby and the various indecent images kay sends us... :whistling:
> 
> ...


Forget whatever Kay sends, did you just say boaby? Where do I sign up....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah ive emailed him to sort the sig out cos i copy n pasted it exactly as he said, unless im meant to change something? Who knows.
> 
> Perks are access to the rep lounge where we all share pics of boaby and the various indecent images kay sends us... :whistling:
> 
> ...


If you highlight the image code in your sig you can attach a URL to it so clicking the image sends you to the site


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> If you highlight the image code in your sig you can attach a URL to it so clicking the image sends you to the site


Nice one mate, done that now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right lads, cycle is coming together, just waiting on a few things before getting started.

Nice order from theproteinworks coming tomorrow, also waiting on a shedload of dbol :lol:

with start updating this fvcker regualar then.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Waiting with smelly breath...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

im taking a week out from the gym, wonder how much the three men thread will get updated in my absence :lol:

whats the new cycle you have lined up pal?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> im taking a week out from the gym, wonder how much the three men thread will get updated in my absence :lol:
> 
> whats the new cycle you have lined up pal?


750mg test e per week.

Loads of dbol, going to run a high dose simply out of curiosity as to how toxic/bad it is at high doses. Thinking behind this is I gain great from dbol, but never see sides, hardly any bloat, no painful pumps etc. So going to push the boundaries and see what happens.

Now im not going to be stupid, not looking to fvck myself up, and ill be sensible enough to lower the dose if something doesnt feel right, as I predict ill gain well anyway!

Just want to see what happens, after reading a few articles on russian powerlifters who think nothing of taking upto 200mg per day!!!

Adex will be run throughout, no tren for now though.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 750mg test e per week.
> 
> Loads of dbol, going to run a high dose simply out of curiosity as to how toxic/bad it is at high doses. Thinking behind this is I gain great from dbol, but never see sides, hardly any bloat, no painful pumps etc. So going to push the boundaries and see what happens.
> 
> ...


nice one, will def keep my eye out for those updates 

got an email from UP with the tracking etc to let me know my pct/ai has been shipped...now i just gotta sort the pins and barrels etc..away for two weeks at the end of march/beginning of april and then its all systems go!

one question, if i get my stuff from medisave/sms/exchange supps etc...can i still take my used pins and that to a needle exchange? just had a though if you get them from their then obvs you could take em back to 'exchange' etc, but whats the deal when buying your own stuff?

ahh and i see we have a new rep in our midst, obvs its not been long but hows it going so far?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

They will give you sharps pots still at exchange or some chemists mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i thought that would be the case, but how do i go about disposing of it if i buy my own pins/barrels/bin?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> nice one, will def keep my eye out for those updates
> 
> got an email from UP with the tracking etc to let me know my pct/ai has been shipped...now i just gotta sort the pins and barrels etc..away for two weeks at the end of march/beginning of april and then its all systems go!
> 
> ...


yeah not bad so far tbh mate, just need to keep my eye out for people looking for protein, and point them in the sites direction tbh.

As for pins then if your gonna return stuff to a needle exchange, why not just get them there in the first place?

Did you get your stuff from UP's uk site yeah?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah i could do that, i mean i dont mind buying my own, just dont wanna be stuck with it and try and throw it out in my kitchen bin lol

same deal with predator, although i can link people to articles on their blog and web articles, kinda tuff though, most people just wanna buy from bulk suppliers or get info on gear here haha

yeah i used the uk site. have used it before with no troubles


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> yeah i could do that, i mean i dont mind buying my own, just dont wanna be stuck with it and try and throw it out in my kitchen bin lol
> 
> same deal with predator, although i can link people to articles on their blog and web articles, kinda tuff though, most people just wanna buy from bulk suppliers or get info on gear here haha
> 
> yeah i used the uk site. have used it before with no troubles


Yeah I used it before, no probs for their nolva/clomid. Took about 2 weeks to deliver though.

Aye Musclesupermarket have a blog too, hoping they sort the search function out soon tbh though because its not working properly for me.

The good thing about it is it compares bulk suppliers as well, or if youre after a specific product you can find it for the cheapest price amongst the retailers on there.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

What test e you using mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Few goodies:



:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

Waiting in for my protein from theproteinworks now, but I dont think its going to come today. Got free next day shipping, but theres been a power outage at one of yodel's main depot's apparently, so I think my parcel is stuck there for the time being. Shame, as I was looking forward to some lemony shortcakey goodness!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Few goodies:
> 
> View attachment 107669
> View attachment 107670
> ...


Sexual.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Sexual.


Made me laugh that the dbol came with a packet silica gel inside. Isnt that sh1t poisonous??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> im taking a week out from the gym, wonder how much the three men thread will get updated in my absence :lol:
> 
> whats the new cycle you have lined up pal?





onthebuild said:


> 750mg test e per week.
> 
> Loads of dbol, going to run a high dose simply out of curiosity as to how toxic/bad it is at high doses. Thinking behind this is I gain great from dbol, but never see sides, hardly any bloat, no painful pumps etc. So going to push the boundaries and see what happens.
> 
> ...


we should make another 1! get me involved this time.....we'r all about the same stage anyway


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Made me laugh that the dbol came with a packet silica gel inside. Isnt that sh1t poisonous??


If it burst probably. Keep it vadge fresh though :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> we should make another 1! get me involved this time.....we'r all about the same stage anyway


Three men, one cup? :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Three men, one cup? :whistling:


soggy biscuit?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

iv always wanted to do this comp thing....im quite competitive :whistling: :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv always wanted to do this comp thing....im quite competitive :whistling: :lol:


Not really a comp as such but if it makes you feel better, if you win you are entitled to uk-m bragging rights, and if me or otb win, you have to give us £100

How does that sound :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Not really a comp as such but if it makes you feel better, if you win you are entitled to uk-m bragging rights, and if me or otb win, you have to give us £100
> 
> How does that sound :lol:


 :lol: £100 worth of cok dabs.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Not really a comp as such but if it makes you feel better, if you win you are entitled to uk-m bragging rights, and if me or otb win, you have to give us £100
> 
> How does that sound :lol:


I'm up for that.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: £100 worth of cok dabs.


I prefer dibdabs :wub:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ha u just got blown out jan 

Let's go onthebuild


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: £100 worth of cok dabs.





onthebuild said:


> I'm up for that.


Chuck in a reach around, and I'm in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I prefer dibdabs :wub:





dipdabs said:


> Ha u just got blown out jan
> 
> Let's go onthebuild


some folk have no standards


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Chuck in a reach around, and I'm in


this is JvD cok dabs youll be getting mate........youll be pulvirised until ur no more than a mush on my bathroom floor


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> this is JvD cok dabs youll be getting mate........youll be pulvirised until ur no more than a mush on my bathroom floor


And they say romance is dead :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

3rd meal done, 40mg of dbol preworkout done, major pip in delts done, lets do this!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Diets about to go to pot, as ive put 4 birdseye crispy chicken breasts in, and a huge load of curly fries! Call it a cheat... :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> View attachment 107697


Bulking the JvD way :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Bulking the JvD way :lol:


bout time ya skinny cvnt


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

This should help with the skinny lark



Cheers to @R0BLET for recommending flavours and getting me a free 250g banana. Review will be written tonight when I've tried each one.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> This should help with the skinny lark
> 
> View attachment 107756
> 
> ...


I aspire to have someone sponsor me all then slightly reduced products. :lol:

If the banana weighs 250g how long is it?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I aspire to have someone sponsor me all then slightly reduced products. :lol:
> 
> If the banana weighs 250g how long is it?


10 servings, 25g scoop. I use 3 scoops per shake though so will be like 3 shakes. 60g protein per shake.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> This should help with the skinny lark
> 
> View attachment 107756
> 
> ...


No worries mate, the Lemon shortcake won't last long - I swear it calls me as I sleep 

Enjoy :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> No worries mate, the Lemon shortcake won't last long - I swear it calls me as I sleep
> 
> Enjoy :beer:


Just had one mate, I can honestly say thats the nicest protein shake ive ever had. Lads, if you're reading this, order it, order it now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just had one mate, I can honestly say thats the nicest protein shake ive ever had. Lads, if you're reading this, order it, order it now.


Hahaha! I told you it was good 

@TheProteinWorks - another happy customer :beer:

Now, go to Morrison's and grab some Quark 

I've got a horrendous sweet tooth and crave my post workout lemon whey with dextrose pmsl


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just had one mate, I can honestly say thats the nicest protein shake ive ever had. Lads, if you're reading this, order it, order it now.


Onthebuild you gentleman  hugely appreciate you giving us a try AND posting the thread

And Roblet mate, you're a legend... thanking you bud :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TheProteinWorks said:


> Onthebuild you gentleman  hugely appreciate you giving us a try AND posting the thread
> 
> And Roblet mate, you're a bellend... thanking you bud :beer:


fixed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fixed


  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> x


what do i get if i put ur code in?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> what do i get if i put ur code in?


For you..... some midget gems! 

You'll get a choice of any flavoured whey you like, in a 250g pouch (10 scoops). See the pic in onthebuilds post, the small one


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TheProteinWorks said:


> Onthebuild you gentleman  hugely appreciate you giving us a try AND posting the thread
> 
> And Roblet mate, you're a legend... thanking you bud :beer:


just so ya know dude, ur 'Total Mass Matrix' pic on the website shows 40servings for the 4KG....but the bag says 34servings.

just post my free bag for pointing out this bussiness crippling mistake


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> This should help with the skinny lark
> 
> View attachment 107756
> 
> ...


Some of them flavours do sound nice, I only use plain whey myself, but I buy the cheesecake flavour when I come round to bulking again. Ill mind use your code!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Some of them flavours do sound nice, I only use plain whey myself, but I buy the cheesecake flavour when I come round to bulking again. Ill mind use your code!


Unflavoured whey! Good day to you sir :lol:

Get something to tickle your taste buds


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Unflavoured whey! Good day to you sir :lol:
> 
> Get something to tickle your taste buds


Theres nothing wrong with plain whey with Value choc powder, Did I mention I drive a beige Volvo? lol :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Unflavoured whey! Good day to you sir :lol:
> 
> Get something to tickle your taste buds





XRichHx said:


> Theres nothing wrong with plain whey with Value choc powder, Did I mention I drive a beige Volvo? lol :lol:


MP flavdrops....0cals, £3ish each 1 bottle does 100 shakes. (mix toffee/bannana for a brilliant banoffee  )

.....i drive a black volvo :mellow:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Theres nothing wrong with plain whey with Value choc powder, Did I mention I drive a beige Volvo? lol :lol:


True mate, or like Jan says get some flavour drops 

Beige.... I had a white C30 lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> MP flavdrops....0cals, £3ish each 1 bottle does 100 shakes. (mix toffee/bannana for a brilliant banoffee  )
> 
> .....i drive a black volvo :mellow:


I'm not a MP fan, BB is where it's at. Ill check to see if they have some drops.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I'm not a MP fan, BB is where it's at. Ill check to see if they have some drops.


U don't have to stick to the same folk for EVERY product lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> U don't have to stick to the same folk for EVERY product lol


You never heard of brand loyalty? lol They give you KlubKard points at BB :lol:

I might order a 1 kg of flavoured and mix it with plain giving me value + taste! Winning!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Whats bb? U mean bbw or bp? X


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Whats bb? U mean bbw or bp? X


Yeah bp lmao. Too tired the night, need my bed!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah bp lmao. Too tired the night, need my bed!


"brand loyalty" and u canna even get there initials rite....tut tut 

Bp for me too mate, although this lemon shortbread/cake or whatever the ful it is sounds braw.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> You never heard of brand loyalty? lol They give you KlubKard points at BB :lol:
> 
> I might order a 1 kg of flavoured and mix it with plain giving me value + taste! Winning!


Points make prizes at TPW too 

Refer your friends and get £5 as well!

Good plan with the mixing


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> "brand loyalty" and u canna even get there initials rite....tut tut
> 
> Bp for me too mate, although this lemon shortbread/cake or whatever the ful it is sounds braw.


Yeah def, I'm thinking a kilo of cheesecake flavour to 5keys of plain might give a good taste and value too.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvckers taking over my journal with your protein talk. Surprised Jan hasn't mentioned the man protein he swallows on a regular basis :lol:

Lats/legs today, update later.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvckers taking over my journal with your protein talk. Surprised Jan hasn't mentioned the man protein he swallows on a regular basis :lol:
> 
> Lats/legs today, update later.


i need to keep topped up for the protein injections u keep hastling me for


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvckers taking over my journal with your protein talk. Surprised Jan hasn't mentioned the man protein he swallows on a regular basis :lol:
> 
> Lats/legs today, update later.


Sowwie :wub:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bit of a mishmash of a session, got a new pb of 150kg shrugs for reps! Forearms and traps were killing!

Picture cold this morning:



Pictures pumped at the gym.. dbol pumps are amazing!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Day off today, from the gym that is. Got a p1ssy 4 hour shift today, might as well not even bother if you ask me it seems pointless!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good mate, whats ur macros for a day


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good mate. arms looking especially swollen.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Bit of a mishmash of a session, got a new pb of 150kg shrugs for reps! Forearms and traps were killing!
> 
> Picture cold this morning:
> 
> ...


looking well mate, arms look huge.....cvnt lol

Cycle in full swing yet ?


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking good onthebuild :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good mate, whats ur macros for a day


4 meals, 2 whey shakes, 1 mass shake, and whatever else I want haha! dont work out macros as such I just eat as much as i can lol! Probs why im such a skinny weedy cvnt.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> looking well mate, arms look huge.....cvnt lol
> 
> Cycle in full swing yet ?


Will be in about a week or two mate, dbol will kick in fully in about 5 more days I reckon, test e another few weeks. :thumb:

Only noticed the pumps, no major strength increase yet.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good mate. arms looking especially swollen.


tried to rep you but i have to spread it around!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good mate. arms looking especially swollen.


X2!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> tried to rep you but i have to spread it around!


It's ok I know you love me


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> It's ok I know you love me


 :wub:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Things are looking good in those pics mate:cool2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Excellent diet there..glad u went into great detail. your gettin like me ya lazy pr!ck PMSL


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Excellent diet there..glad u went into great detail. your gettin like me ya lazy pr!ck PMSL


Ok so for example today will be:

Meal 1 big bowl of oats 100g

Meal 2 half a spaghetti Bolognese from last night

Meal 3 bacon on whole meal bread 8 rashers

Meal 4 250g of fish, 200g rice.

2 whey shakes, 1 mass shake, both from theproteinworks. As I say I don't count the macros and may have extra when I'm peckish!

Better precious?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning buddy ,have a great day.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Things are looking good in those pics mate:cool2:


Thanks mate, any pointers? What do you think I should be working to improve the most, other than everything haha!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tbh looks pretty good,however if you need a proper assesment you need to post full back/front and leg pics to be fair in good lighting,not nude though pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Tbh looks pretty good,however if you need a proper assesment you need to post full back/front and leg pics to be fair in good lighting,not nude though pmsl


Thongs are cool though?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

How many cals are in that mass shake?

I could do with one just to help get the cals in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> How many cals are in that mass shake?
> 
> I could do with one just to help get the cals in


448 from the shake, 325 from the 500ml whole milk mate. so 773 cals mate.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Well mate, any training today? Do you still train each body part twice a week as you mentioned before?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 448 from the shake, 325 from the 500ml whole milk mate. so 773 cals mate.


Can't beat a bulk shake 

1, 800 one here last weekend lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Well mate, any training today? Do you still train each body part twice a week as you mentioned before?


No mate, go 4 days a week, and do:

Chest/tris

Biceps/back

Shoulders/traps

Lats/legs

No training today or tomorrow, monday will be chest/tri's :thumb: All about making some progress with the weights now, ambitious but have some targets I want to hit this cycle.



R0BLET said:


> Can't beat a bulk shake
> 
> 1, 800 one here last weekend lol


Haha most I had was about 2,800 but that was split into two shakes, so only 1,400! Home made though, here if you need it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No mate, go 4 days a week, and do:
> 
> Chest/tris
> 
> ...


Looks good!!

I'd bang more whey in pmsl


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Can't beat a bulk shake
> 
> 1, 800 one here last weekend lol


Did you mix a baby in with that one?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Did you mix a baby in with that one?! :lol:


Lol, no!

Had a 1600 one earlier, Oreo cookies included


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, no!
> 
> Had a 1600 one earlier, Oreo cookies included


Saw it on your thread, going to stop at morrisons on the way home from work and buy some proper cherry bake wells to blend into my cherrybakewell mass shake!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Saw it on your thread, going to stop at morrisons on the way home from work and buy some proper cherry bake wells to blend into my cherrybakewell mass shake!!!


Lol, that will be some serious gloop!?

Won't Morrison's be closed!! Tesco express


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, that will be some serious gloop!?
> 
> Won't Morrison's be closed!! Tesco express


Took the words outta my mouth, fvckers are closed! Useless!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Got some decent snow here, everythings white! Saw some kids covered in the white stuff and thought Jimmy Saville was back at it!

Anyway, got some DS Craze courtesy of @XRichHx so going to try that pre workout, before chest and tri's. Be interesting to see what a preworkout cocktail of craze and bluehearts does!

Will update later, for anyone out on the roads today be careful, dont want to hear of any car accidents! (media will blame the gear of course, not the snow)


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Got some decent snow here, everythings white! Saw some kids covered in the white stuff and thought Jimmy Saville was back at it!
> 
> Anyway, got some DS Craze courtesy of @XRichHx so going to try that pre workout, before chest and tri's. Be interesting to see what a preworkout cocktail of craze and bluehearts does!
> 
> Will update later, for anyone out on the roads today be careful, dont want to hear of any car accidents! (media will blame the gear of course, not the snow)


Hope that craze works for you mate.

Take some pic of the snow as well, we don't have any up here  makes me feel real sad.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Hope that craze works for you mate.
> 
> Take some pic of the snow as well, we don't have any up here  makes me feel real sad.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Hope that craze works for you mate.
> 
> Take some pic of the snow as well, we don't have any up here  makes me feel real sad.


plenty here mate


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> plenty here mate


lol **** all in Falkirk. Bit here in Edinburgh but not a lot.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows adam today?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows adam today?


Don't use my name it's batman dumbass :lol:

Fvcked up sesh, strength was there but felt ill as fvck, had to puke in the loos after. It seems I don't get on with craze either @XRichHx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Don't use my name it's batman dumbass :lol:
> 
> Fvcked up sesh, strength was there but felt ill as fvck, had to puke in the loos after. It seems I don't get on with craze either @XRichHx


****** :lol: i was the exact same when i started using j3d mate...fine now tho & loving the stuff. find myself strugling for breath on it tho.....like im on the recs or sumin :confused1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ****** :lol: i was the exact same when i started using j3d mate...fine now tho & loving the stuff. find myself strugling for breath on it tho.....like im on the recs or sumin :confused1:


I felt a bit out of breath actually if I'm honest!

Kind if lethargic too, not focused at all, found myself staring at a young lass's ar5e who was doing bent over rows next to me between sets :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ****** :lol: i was the exact same when i started using j3d mate...fine now tho & loving the stuff. find myself strugling for breath on it tho.....like im on the recs or sumin :confused1:


J3d is 1 step away from being amphetamines lol. Fkn love it.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Don't use my name it's batman dumbass :lol:
> 
> Fvcked up sesh, strength was there but felt ill as fvck, had to puke in the loos after. It seems I don't get on with craze either @XRichHx


No feeling at all? Sickness?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> No feeling at all? Sickness?


Just felt sick, no extra energy or nothing! You sent me poison by accident? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well that sucks about Craze!

TPW Raze and blue hearts pre workout works well for me, well when I remember to take the blue hearts lol 

Try it again


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Got some decent snow here, everythings white! *Saw some kids covered in the white stuff and thought Jimmy Saville was back at it!*
> 
> Anyway, got some DS Craze courtesy of @XRichHx so going to try that pre workout, before chest and tri's. Be interesting to see what a preworkout cocktail of craze and bluehearts does!
> 
> Will update later, for anyone out on the roads today be careful, dont want to hear of any car accidents! (media will blame the gear of course, not the snow)


might well be mate :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well that sucks about Craze!
> 
> TPW Raze and blue hearts pre workout works well for me, well when I remember to take the blue hearts lol
> 
> Try it again


Gonna give it another whirl tomorrow, and leave abit more time between my mass shake and my workout (left about an hour but still felt bloated!) Maybe it was that, but it tasted horrible in comparison to other preworkouts ive had.

Who knows I might grow to love it, but either way Ill be honest as always.

Loving the dbol preworkout, 40mg might be overkill though :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Gonna give it another whirl tomorrow, and leave abit more time between my mass shake and my workout (left about an hour but still felt bloated!) Maybe it was that, but it tasted horrible in comparison to other preworkouts ive had.
> 
> Who knows I might grow to love it, but either way Ill be honest as always.
> 
> Loving the dbol preworkout, 40mg might be overkill though :whistling:


Ah, that'll be the problem I reckon! I have my oats and whey an hour before I arrive at the gym, then the pre workout when I get there and do 10/15 mins cardio and it kicks in 

50mg is what I do lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Ah, that'll be the problem I reckon! I have my oats and whey an hour before I arrive at the gym, then the pre workout when I get there and do 10/15 mins cardio and it kicks in
> 
> 50mg is what I do lol


Haha well the 40mg is in addition to the 30mg morning and 30mg evening :whistling:

Sounds like a good idea, going to try this tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha well the 40mg is in addition to the 30mg morning and 30mg evening :whistling:
> 
> Sounds like a good idea, going to try this tomorrow.


Junkie


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Whimps the lot of ye :whistling:

i took 50mg thai greens and 40mg thai pinks before an arm session (ya, ya, nothing like vanity  ) last friday and the pumps were insane, felt great till the awkward moment when i struggled to wipe my @rse at the gym lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Whimps the lot of ye :whistling:
> 
> i took 50mg thai greens and 40mg thai pinks before an arm session (ya, ya, nothing like vanity  ) last friday and the pumps were insane, felt great till the awkward moment when i struggled to wipe my @rse at the gym lol


You got a journo?

Dbol pumps are great, love them, never tried oxy's, was a toss up between androlics and blue hearts for this cycle, but I went for old faithful.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You got a journo?
> 
> Dbol pumps are great, love them, never tried oxy's, was a toss up between androlics and blue hearts for this cycle, but I went for old faithful.


Pumps are insane alright 

No journal atm, keep meaning to get one up for some motivation and some bant but never do lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Pumps are insane alright
> 
> No journal atm, keep meaning to get one up for some motivation and some bant but never do lol


Lazy fecker! Get it sorted!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just felt sick, no extra energy or nothing! You sent me poison by accident? :lol:


Exactly what I got mate. I reckon its fake?! I would just launch it in the bin.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just felt sick, no extra energy or nothing! You sent me poison by accident? :lol:


Exactly what I got mate. I reckon its fake?! I would just launch it in the bin.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Exactly what I got mate. I reckon its fake?! I would just launch it in the bin.


Ill give it a couple more trys, maybe it just doesnt agree with some people, and were the unlucky ones.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well unfortunately the ds craze isnt for me, just makes me feel sick, to the point where im gipping during a workout, so going to knock it on the head, cheers anyway @XRichHx reps incoming when ive spread them around.

So bi's and back today, normally do hammer curls, then ezbar curls, then slow concentration curls. Mixed it up and did 40kg barbell curls first, then 20kg hammer curls, then the concentration curls, was epic.

Other highlight was bent over barbell rows 100kg, 3 sets getting 10, 9 then 8 reps. Feeling strong on back, upping it to 110 next week.

Nothing more to report other than lower back pumps due to dbol, and samples arrived today from musclesupermarket, so review will be done later once ive tried them!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for Reps Bro x


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well unfortunately the ds craze isnt for me, just makes me feel sick, to the point where im gipping during a workout, so going to knock it on the head, cheers anyway @XRichHx reps incoming when ive spread them around.
> 
> So bi's and back today, normally do hammer curls, then ezbar curls, then slow concentration curls. Mixed it up and did 40kg barbell curls first, then 20kg hammer curls, then the concentration curls, was epic.
> 
> ...


Got the same feeling when I used it, may as well toss the stuff! That's a 2 sets of Reps you owe me lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Got the same feeling when I used it, may as well toss the stuff! That's a 2 sets of Reps you owe me lol


Still wont let me!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Review of Kinetica whey and oat gain here lads:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-supermarket/209680-kinetica-whey-oat-gain-sample-review.html


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shame about the DS stuff, could well be a dicky batch?

I think @gingerBen used it and got on well with it?

Saw you review mate, TPW came across better..... money is in the post  pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Shame about the DS stuff, could well be a dicky batch?
> 
> I think @gingerBen used it and got on well with it?
> 
> Saw you review mate, TPW came across better..... money is in the post  pmsl


Hahah silly boll0cks, got to admit I prefer theproteinworks stuff, going to be hard to beat tbh. I always do honest reviews though, im not going to say something is amazing because I got it for free!

Unless I got a hell of a lot of it for free!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning mate!

Shame the craze didn't agree with ya, knew rich shoulda sent it to me :lol: has def been one of my favs so far, apart from that i found SP MAX worked a treat too, only ever had to use it at one scoop, very good stuff IMO

Training today? My day off from work but 30 mins away from my first leg workout after my week off, probs gonna be crippled in the morning haha

Have a good day mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Hahah silly boll0cks, got to admit I prefer theproteinworks stuff, going to be hard to beat tbh. I always do honest reviews though, im not going to say something is amazing because I got it for free!
> 
> Unless I got a hell of a lot of it for free!


I'm the same mate and I did TPW reviews prior to being a rep.

The last whey I got before isn't great at all, that's from a company on here - I can't mention for slanderous reasons possibly pmsl

But TPW even with 4 scoops in a shaker still has no lumps, makes a difference to me and the flavours are just a bonus!

Did you want me to send you some Raze to try? I'll send you the last of my pouch if you want?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Morning mate!
> 
> Shame the craze didn't agree with ya, knew rich shoulda sent it to me :lol: has def been one of my favs so far, apart from that i found SP MAX worked a treat too, only ever had to use it at one scoop, very good stuff IMO
> 
> ...


Aye mate training today, shoulders and traps, going to go for a new max on shrugs, I'll let you know how I get on!



R0BLET said:


> I'm the same mate and I did TPW reviews prior to being a rep.
> 
> The last whey I got before isn't great at all, that's from a company on here - I can't mention for slanderous reasons possibly pmsl
> 
> ...


Aye mate, sounds good if you dont mind? As long as it doesnt make me feel sick, hate that bloated, sickly feeling. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Aye mate, sounds good if you dont mind? As long as it doesnt make me feel sick, hate that bloated, sickly feeling. :lol:


PM me your address mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> PM me your address mate


Sent mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Sent mate


Cheers Mate, I'll post it at the weekend if that's ok


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Cheers Mate, I'll post it at the weekend if that's ok


No problem bud, thats awesome! Have some reps!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin


Now then big fella, are poptarts classed as a nutritious breakfast? pmsl?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Now then big fella, are poptarts classed as a nutritious breakfast? pmsl?


here how fuking hot does the jam get! lol. 60g whey with them and ur onto a winner there mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> here how fuking hot does the jam get! lol. 60g whey with them and ur onto a winner there mate


Dont worry mate I have 3 25g scoops per serving, so 75g.

Aye question is toast or microwave? Im a toaster man myself! Thats the treat done, now onto rice and fish haha!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Dont worry mate I have 3 25g scoops per serving, so 75g.
> 
> Aye question is toast or microwave? Im a toaster man myself! Thats the treat done, now onto rice and fish haha!


u can make them in the micro :confused1: u english are fukin away wi it. + thanks for adding up 3 x 25 for me mate....was struggling :lol:

whats on the day?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u can make them in the micro :confused1: u english are fukin away wi it. + thanks for adding up 3 x 25 for me mate....was struggling :lol:
> 
> whats on the day?


According to the box aye, 3 seconds in the microwave at highest setting :lol:

Well you know, you fvckers dont have schools up there do ya?

Setting off to the gym in half hour mate, you?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> According to the box aye, 3 seconds in the microwave at highest setting :lol:
> 
> Well you know, you fvckers dont have schools up there do ya?
> 
> Setting off to the gym in half hour mate, you?


done in 3secs?...story of my life.

fek all much on for me bud, workin till 5.30 then gonna hit the saunas & sunbed to chillax for the wedding tomorrow. mrs been fighting with me today so she's prob set my suit on fire knowing her pmsl


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

What you weighing now you massive [email protected]?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> What you weighing now you massive [email protected]?


u 2 no still training together?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u 2 no still training together?


No mate we live at other ends of the city now, my new gym in within walking distance. [email protected] not having a training partner tbh though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> done in 3secs?...story of my life.
> 
> fek all much on for me bud, workin till 5.30 then gonna hit the saunas & sunbed to chillax for the wedding tomorrow. mrs been fighting with me today so she's prob set my suit on fire knowing her pmsl


3 seconds? jesus your mrs is lucky, mine gets insertion and im done :lol:

whats this wedding? you and @dibdabs finally settling down?



Leeds89 said:


> What you weighing now you massive [email protected]?


Not weighed in a while mate, keep meaning to and forgetting, but at a guess 14 stone or there abouts, but I look bigger so fvck the scales!



Leeds89 said:


> No mate we live at other ends of the city now, my new gym in within walking distance. [email protected] not having a training partner tbh though


puregym has free joining atm :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> 3 seconds? jesus your mrs is lucky, mine gets insertion and im done :lol:
> 
> whats this wedding? you and @dibdabs finally settling down?


take 3 secs to get it in mate  @dipdabs is a shyte cook....& when a womans shyte in the kitchen u can guarentee there the same in the bedroom


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> take 3 secs to get it in mate  @dipdabs is a shyte cook....& when a womans shyte in the kitchen u can guarentee there the same in the bedroom


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Where are these pics then you promised,of you and the goat?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Where are these pics then you promised,of you and the goat?


Best I could do for you


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Best I could do for you
> 
> View attachment 108836


You promised other ones ,who are you Aus?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 3 seconds? jesus your mrs is lucky, mine gets insertion and im done :lol:
> 
> whats this wedding? you and @dibdabs finally settling down?
> 
> ...


If it wasn't so far away I'd defo sign up :mellow:



JANIKvonD said:


> take 3 secs to get it in mate  @dipdabs is a shyte cook....& when a womans shyte in the kitchen u can guarentee there the same in the bedroom


Missionary position only :yawn:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You promised other ones ,who are you Aus?


hahaha claws away big man :lol:

Maybe his doseages are that high he had to sell his camera?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> hahaha claws away big man :lol:
> 
> Maybe his doseages are that high he had to sell his camera?


You're excuse is.?...................remember you asked for feedback?I asked for more photo's to give it on ----then reps given ? No claws,just follow up!If you like i will not remind you!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You're excuse is.?...................remember you asked for feedback?I asked for more photo's to give it on ----then reps given ? No claws,just follow up!If you like i will not remind you!
> View attachment 108857


Ahh I'm with you now mate, ill do it tomorrow for you!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> You're excuse is.?...................remember you asked for feedback?I asked for more photo's to give it on ----then reps given ? No claws,just follow up!If you like i will not remind you!
> View attachment 108857


You like your smileys don't you mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> You like your smileys don't you mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Apologies @biglbs haven't seen the gf this weekend so not been able to get pictures, got mon-weds off work though so ill get some my friend!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got a bargain from maxiraw. Tshirt and hoody, 40% off and free delivery today. Also used a few quid of 'maxirewards' so got the hoody and tee for under 17quid.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Feeling bigger and fuller, and a little bit fatter! But down 4lbs :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 109189
> View attachment 109190
> View attachment 109191
> 
> ...


Bordering recomp - perfect :beer:

Haven't posted you the raze yet, [email protected] weekend blah blah blah.

Forgive me :wub:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chest & tris

Bb bench

50kgx10

80kgx10,7,5

Decline bb bench

50kgx10,7,7

All the above done with very little rest as wanted to smash DB incline press, so used lower weights above with less rest, still going to failure but making me feel like I had plenty left in the tank for:

High incline DB press

30kgx7,7,6

Then

High cable & mid cable flys to failure

Skulls

30kgx10

35kgx 5,3

35kg (wider grip) x7

Cable extensions (overhead) to failure. Some DB tri extensions were done too, but by then they were fried!

Good session, chest is one of my weakest points but the 80kg felt pretty easy, wrists felt a bit tender though using the bb.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bordering recomp - perfect :beer:
> 
> Haven't posted you the raze yet, [email protected] weekend blah blah blah.
> 
> Forgive me :wub:


Forgiven mate :wub:

As long as the [email protected] weekend didn't mess up your training?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Forgiven mate :wub:
> 
> As long as the [email protected] weekend didn't mess up your training?


Na, training was spot on with flinty and a solo Arms session


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Why am I being talked about in here what have I missed lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 109189
> View attachment 109190
> View attachment 109191
> 
> ...


Looking swole mate. Can see little Striations on the inside on your pecs.

What do u weigh?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Dp.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Why am I being talked about in here what have I missed lol


Whos talking about you then?



XRichHx said:


> Looking swole mate. Can see little Striations on the inside on your pecs.
> 
> What do u weigh?


Weight this aft about 1pm was 13.11 mate, how about yourself? I sometimes get striations on chest/delts and always have them when moving the muscle tbh, but its nice to have them when still :thumb:

Thinking about adding some tren into the mix, but will decide over the next few weeks.

Raws for test enth came through today, so in a couple of weeks I'll be homebrewing that up, so then the only expense for a while will be orals, ancilliries (pct, nolva etc), and any extra compounds I feel like adding, which will greatly reduce costs, leaving far more money to spend on steak and eggs!



XRichHx said:


> Dp.


DP? :confused1:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Whos talking about you then?
> 
> Weight this aft about 1pm was 13.11 mate, how about yourself? I sometimes get striations on chest/delts and always have them when moving the muscle tbh, but its nice to have them when still :thumb:
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, staying nice and lean :thumb:

How're you getting on with the hearts?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> DP? :confused1:


double penitration.....ill help him.

looking well mate. chest/delts/arms all look ace......jel of ur chest genetics tbh


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Looking good mate, staying nice and lean :thumb:
> 
> How're you getting on with the hearts?


Going well, strength is coming on nicely! Think the adex is keeping too much water off, but may be keeping some of the strength gains to a minimum too. But happy with how its going atm!



JANIKvonD said:


> double penitration.....ill help him.
> 
> looking well mate. chest/delts/arms all look ace......jel of ur chest genetics tbh


Fvck off you big cvnt, I'm jel of your boaby genetics :wub:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> double penitration.....ill help him.
> 
> looking well mate. chest/delts/arms all look ace......jel of ur chest genetics tbh


Double posted


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Double posted


if u say so


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Been asleep all aft after the gym! Just felt run down to fvck tbh.

Could be a bit of illness, germs, etc or the 110kg personal best on bent over rows for reps!!

Either way, needed it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Been asleep all aft after the gym! Just felt run down to fvck tbh.
> 
> Could be a bit of illness, germs, etc or the *110kg personal best* on bent over rows for reps!!
> 
> Either way, needed it!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> :thumbup1:


Hell yeah!

Enchiladas for tea with loads of chicken in, another shake, eggs and bacon before bed!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fat cvnt


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fat cvnt


Fvck you fat boy!

Now then, shoulders and traps yesterday, forgot me book though so bare with me! Cant remember reps but they were all done for between 7-10.

3 sets 30kg DB press

3 sets lateral raise 14kg

3 sets rear delt flys 16kg

3 sets shrugs 160kg - Personal best!! looks mint with 3x20's and 1x10 per side!!

3 sets DB shrugs 36kg to failure.

Massive pump, then tried the puregym 2013 challenge (20sit ups, 13 pushups as fast as possible).

Done it in 36 seconds, record time is 19!!! fvck that!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck you fat boy!
> 
> Now then, shoulders and traps yesterday, forgot me book though so bare with me! Cant remember reps but they were all done for between 7-10.
> 
> ...


good sesh mate, but 36 seconds?! cmon to fuk thats over 1 second a movement


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh mate, but 36 seconds?! cmon to fuk thats over 1 second a movement


He's been on original jack3d clearly.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh mate, but 36 seconds?! cmon to fuk thats over 1 second a movement


I didn't know what the record time was so I was making sure I went all the way up an down, with decent form, didn't wanna get disqualified.

Whoever got the fastest must have been doing half reps wtf!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Happy February fvckers, where has January gone?!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Happy February fvckers, where has January gone?!


Fk knows. Be Xmas soon. Doing much the night?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Fk knows. Be Xmas soon. Doing much the night?


Going to the gym today for lats/legs, and then just getting the food in and having an easy day, working sat/sun so they will be rest days from the gym. Yourself?

Needless to say @JANIKvonD will be on the sauce all weeked?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Going to the gym today for lats/legs, and then just getting the food in and having an easy day, working sat/sun so they will be rest days from the gym. Yourself?
> 
> Needless to say @JANIKvonD will be on the sauce all weeked?


On the sauce tonight lol. Going to the gym first though. See how that goes as I've got bad pip in my leg.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I didn't know what the record time was so I was making sure I went all the way up an down, with decent form, didn't wanna get disqualified.
> 
> Whoever got the fastest must have been doing half reps wtf!


it will have been a wee bandy whippit.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Going to the gym today for lats/legs, and then just getting the food in and having an easy day, working sat/sun so they will be rest days from the gym. Yourself?
> 
> Needless to say @JANIKvonD will be on the sauce all weeked?


na im aff it mate....by orders of the wife pmsl, dancing at the wedding with a burd i used to be pumping left a sour taste in the mrs's mouth :innocent: ahwell, w.e of [email protected]


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> On the sauce tonight lol. Going to the gym first though. See how that goes as I've got bad pip in my leg.


WHats the occasion? Diet coke? :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> na im aff it mate....by orders of the wife pmsl, dancing at the wedding with a burd i used to be pumping left a sour taste in the mrs's mouth :innocent: ahwell, w.e of [email protected]


Ohh god a sour taste, didn't you even wipe it between women? :whistling:

Gym didnt happen, fell asleep at about 2pm would you believe it. Just had chicken, pasta and white wine sauce, a pack of donuts is staring at me from the cupboard, as is the icecream in the freezer...

First world problems eh?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite nuggit, good w.e? x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite nuggit, good w.e? x


Just working mainly! Got some more protein on the way tomorrow, along with some cnp flapjacks and a few other bits.

Ordered homebrew stuff finally too, so looking to do that ASAP then ive got myself a nice year or so worth of test, save me forking out for it again.

Weighed in at the gym 13.9 actually lost a bit of weight but looking bigger than ever, so I'm stumped on that one :confused1:

Finally, question for @Milky, when a road gets resurfaced, whats the liquid that comes up out of the fresh tarmac about? Looks like spilt petrol a bit (that rainbow effect). Our roads been done and its been bugging me all day :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Just working mainly! Got some more protein on the way tomorrow, along with some cnp flapjacks and a few other bits.
> 
> Ordered homebrew stuff finally too, so looking to do that ASAP then ive got myself a nice year or so worth of test, save me forking out for it again.
> 
> ...


It could be anything oil based mate as it reacts to the butumen.

We use deisel on our tools too stop the tarmac sticking so it could possibly be a bit of deisel, it spreads like fu*k in water and looks to be loads when its only a tiny amount.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> It could be anything oil based mate as it reacts to the butumen.
> 
> We use deisel on our tools too stop the tarmac sticking so it could possibly be a bit of deisel, it spreads like fu*k in water and looks to be loads when its only a tiny amount.


That explains it. I dont know why but I get a bee in my bonnet about sh1t like that, and have to know what its about :lol:

So gym this aft was good, chest and tris, feeling forearms aching on skull crushers, so think its time to switch to CGBP as a main exercise for a few weeks just to keep things ticking over.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> That explains it. I dont know why but I get a bee in my bonnet about sh1t like that, and have to know what its about :lol:
> 
> So gym this aft was good, chest and tris, feeling forearms aching on skull crushers, so think its time to switch to CGBP as a main exercise for a few weeks just to keep things ticking over.


wheres the sesh then?


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi onthebuild - just dropping in to say we've got more free samples coming tomorrow, 30 lucky reviewers will receive 6 different flavour samples, including coconut


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Hi onthebuild - just dropping in to say we've got more free samples coming tomorrow, *30 lucky reviewers will receive 6 different flavour samples*, including coconut


aye go on then mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> wheres the sesh then?


Ill stick it up tonight when I update for back and bi's which will be done late on precious.



Muscle Supermkt said:


> Hi onthebuild - just dropping in to say we've got more free samples coming tomorrow, 30 lucky reviewers will receive 6 different flavour samples, including coconut


Coconut sounds epic, always wondered why there are no coconut flavours. Also no pineapple! Would love a decent pineapple flavour too.

Out of interest, to save me PM'ing/emailing people, ON's Amino Chewables, Wild Berry flavour or Lemonade Flavour? Which is best/decent?


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Out of interest, to save me PM'ing/emailing people, ON's Amino Chewables, Wild Berry flavour or Lemonade Flavour? Which is best/decent?


That all comes down to personal taste  Personally I'd always choose berry flavour over lemonade, but each to their own!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> That all comes down to personal taste  Personally I'd always choose berry flavour over lemonade, but each to their own!


Cheers mate! I was siding with berry just because its not a flavour that goes wrong often, lemonade may be dodgy. Think I may order berry for now and see how I get on with them, but if its like anything else ON make it'll be top quality.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right double update to keep @JANIKvonD happy :lol:

*Chest & Tris*

DB press 22kg WU x 10

36kg Working x 10, 9, 5 into 18kg to failure (10 slow negs)

Iso Chest press superset 66kgx8 52kgx5 32kgx9

DB fly 18kg x 10 20kgx9, 6

Various cable exercises to failure

Skulls 30kgx10 35kgx7,5

Tri Pulldown 27x10 then overhead 18kg to failure

*Back & Bis*

DB alternate hammer curls 12kg WUx10

22kgx20

24kgx18,14

EZbar curls 32.5x8

30kgx 6, 5

Slow concentration curls 12kgx8,7 8kgx9,8

Yates row 100kg x 8 (no straps so put them on for rest)

110kgx9

115x7

100kgx9 slow negs

RD fly 14kgx15, 9, 9

Seated row to failure.

Pretty chuffed I managed 115kg yates rows even if its just for one set of 7. Lower back pumps were a bit harsh, but I powered through.

On a side note im dropping the adex, its been sh1t and still got swollen nips and tiny lumps forming, so nolva 20mg per day instead. Get ready for the water retention!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

115kg row is impressive with pre exhausted biceps bud


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 115kg row is impressive with pre exhausted biceps bud


Is that you being nice mate?! That's a first , you not even gonna call me an English [email protected]? :lol:

Gonna try for 10 reps next time, but fvck me it was heavy so I don't know if ill get em.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Is that you being nice mate?! That's a first , you not even gonna call me an English [email protected]? :lol:
> 
> Gonna try for 10 reps next time, but fvck me it was heavy so I don't know if ill get em.


cmon now mate im always supportive of the fellow members of the inner sanctume  ..... fukin nobend.

here, look at this

http://www.unexplainedstuff.com/Secret-Societies/index.html


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> cmon now mate im always supportive of the fellow members of the inner sanctume  ..... fukin nobend.
> 
> here, look at this
> 
> http://www.unexplainedstuff.com/Secret-Societies/index.html


Well now that was... eyeopening!

Do some cvnts believe that sh1t?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Posted you the RAZE mate, popped it in a food bag with the scoop it came with 

Looks well dodgy!

Enjoy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Posted you the RAZE mate, popped it in a food bag with the scoop it came with
> 
> Looks well dodgy!
> 
> Enjoy


Might snort some in front of the postie and see what he reckons pmsl.

Cheers though buddy, I'll return the favour next time I get my hands on something worth sending.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Quick review of CNP Proflapjack in Lemon Meringue flavour.

Smallish bar, but compressed/packed tight to make it very compact. Almost like theres no air in them, so theyre very 'stodgy' but a great flavour, and really enjoyable!

Some good macros, with 18g protein per bar, these are going to be a godsend preworkout for me!

Great pricing at 20quid for 24 bars, from Bodybuilding warehouse, thanks again to @Muscle Supermkt for these!

Had chocolate flavour before on these, but lemon meringue is far better IMO, almost like a yoghurty style topping that tastes great!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back as of last night, with no training yesterday. Thoughts?



My first thought is NEEDS MORE MASS! :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Traps like Bane!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Traps like Bane!


Yeah I need some of those too :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

wondered when we gonna see some back shots!

in that first pic can really see the mass in your tris!

def got some nice definition, keep up the good work :thumbup1:

also, quick question..im assuming you have already hit puberty..so what do you use to get rid of your body hair, esp on the chest...iv had my upper body, minus pits waxed once, my back i could probably deal with again, but the chest was horrible, last time i used veet, was a spray on one and was quite ****e

any recommendations?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> wondered when we gonna see some back shots!
> 
> in that first pic can really see the mass in your tris!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, only time I can get back shots is when the gf takes em, she already thinks I'm a cvnt for taking pictures of myself :lol:

Erm for chest I use veet, it's like a cream you rub on from like a big toothpaste tube, and then it comes with a plastic blade to scrape the hair off afterwards, works a treat for me.

Although @XRichHx would have you believe women love hairy men... Maybe in Scotland where the women only love hairy men as it makes the women look less hairy :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

iv used the veet from a tube before, was much better than this crap spray i bought, thought it would be more convenient but we live and learn


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> iv used the veet from a tube before, was much better than this crap spray i bought, thought it would be more convenient but we live and learn


To be fair I use a knock off version from the pound shop called 'nair'


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> To be fair I use a knock off version from the pound shop called 'nair'


Even better, I love a bargain!


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

for hair removal use 'nads' cream, like veet but better, dont need to scrape the hair off, get a exfoliating glove from boots and the hair will rub off. if it takes my harrendous man rug off in one coat then it will work for anyone


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

icamero1 said:


> for hair removal use 'nads' cream, like veet but better, dont need to scrape the hair off, get a exfoliating glove from boots and the hair will rub off. if it takes my harrendous man rug off in one coat then it will work for anyone


Cream for your nads that isnt whipped and doesnt have to be licked off by a bird? Im listening...


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

i wouldnt use it down there, I saw a amazon review by a guy that tried that, sounded painfull


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Arms are growing! Up half an inch so far cold on a morning


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Arms are growing! Up half an inch so far cold on a morning
> 
> View attachment 110379


Arms are huge :thumb:

Nice work


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Arms are huge :thumb:
> 
> Nice work


Cheers bud, finally filling out a size L


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone guesstimate macros for me a I never work em out! Today I've had

Big bowl of oats, full fat milk

TPW mass shake 3 scoops full fat milk

2 white fish fillets, 1 sachet golden rice

6 eggs

TPW whey shake 3 scoops full fat milk

2 jacket potatoes, cheese, mayo, 8oz steak

CNP protein bar

TPW whey shake 3 scoops full fat milk.

Rubbish at this stuff, but I know the shakes give about 60g of protein and the protein bar gives 20g, so that's 140g plus the mass shake, plus the eggs, plus the food.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Arms are growing! Up half an inch so far cold on a morning
> 
> View attachment 110379


I hate you and your giant arms :lol:

[email protected]


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I hate you and your giant arms :lol:
> 
> [email protected]


Try getting some site growth going?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

have a good w.e buddy x


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Anyone guesstimate macros for me a I never work em out! Today I've had
> 
> Big bowl of oats, full fat milk
> 
> ...


What I do is weigh my food and then enter it into FitDay and the app just works it all out for me, genius!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> What I do is weigh my food and then enter it into FitDay and the app just works it all out for me, genius!


See that sounds like a lot of hard work pmsl.

I suppose I should do it though! I have scales just need to get batteries for the friggers!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you see the video l posted in my journal where the pro weighed all his food to take out all the guess work, it was good watching...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't believe you have 9 scoops of whey a day! Is that 25g each scoop? You must fly through the stuff :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Did you see the video l posted in my journal where the pro weighed all his food to take out all the guess work, it was good watching...


Yeah I did mate, very interesting watch... Especially since he ate so much just for breakfast!

I think for a pro it's got to be done hasn't it, it's just one of those things. For me it's not absolutely necessary, but if I weren't gaining I'd know where to make changes if I did weigh stuff I guess.

It's just making the time!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Can't believe you have 9 scoops of whey a day! Is that 25g each scoop? You must fly through the stuff :lol:


Well I'm about halfway through a 4kg bag of whey and almost finished 4kg of mass gainer, got them both on the 15th so about 3 weeks ago.

If you think TPW states 120 servings in a bag of 4kg, 3 scoops takes it to 40 servings, 3 a day means it lasts about 2 weeks.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Edit, just checked, TPW is 160 servings per 4kg. So having 3 scoop servings is 53 servings, 3 a day is about 18 days.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Christ that's a lot of protein, I know their flavours are really nice, but have you thought of using cheaper whey if you're going through it at that rate?

If you're minted, ignore me :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Christ that's a lot of protein, I know their flavours are really nice, but have you thought of using cheaper whey if you're going through it at that rate?
> 
> If you're minted, ignore me :lol:


Most definitely not minted but for the sake of a few quid when I drink so much of it I'd rather have something I like!

Tbh it's not that expensive, 13quid a kilo, cheapest you'll find is about a tenner.

Ohh and I haven't paid fullprice for it I take advantage of the deals they have on when I can.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Most definitely not minted but for the sake of a few quid when I drink so much of it I'd rather have something I like!
> 
> Tbh it's not that expensive, 13quid a kilo, cheapest you'll find is about a tenner.
> 
> Ohh and I haven't paid fullprice for it I take advantage of the deals they have on when I can.


Ai that's if you buy the 4kg bag. I'd rather try a few of the flavours, find one I like, then buy a 4kg bag. I'd hate to have 4kg of whey that tastes like sh!t.

Gonna see what their offer is this week, then look at taking the plunge..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Ai that's if you buy the 4kg bag. I'd rather try a few of the flavours, find one I like, then buy a 4kg bag. I'd hate to have 4kg of whey that tastes like sh!t.
> 
> Gonna see what their offer is this week, then look at taking the plunge..


I have just about every flavour going me! Try the 4 500g bags for the price of free offers if it's still on?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shins are hurting, and the soles of my feet! Fvck knows why :lol:

Early night on the cards for me I reckon, just polished off steak and rice though and still hungry!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Shins are hurting, and the soles of my feet! Fvck knows why :lol:
> 
> Early night on the cards for me I reckon, just polished off steak and rice though and still hungry!


My shins seem to act up lately, I presumed it was the tren!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> My shins seem to act up lately, I presumed it was the tren!


God knows tbh, it's mainly when walking. Maybe I need to start working out my shins pmsl


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Feck the protein works man, 4.5kg optimum nutrition gold standard for £80 just now online.... Switched to them last month.

How art thou? Im struggling like hell on this BSI tren


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> God knows tbh, it's mainly when walking. Maybe I need to start working out my shins pmsl


Foam roller them mate, hurts like hell but feels amazing the day after


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Feck the protein works man, 4.5kg optimum nutrition gold standard for £80 just now online.... Switched to them last month.
> 
> How art thou? Im struggling like hell on this BSI tren


Haha look at you on the good stuff, ON protein is amazing but pricey!

Is the BSI Tren expensive? What dose is it?



Super_G said:


> Foam roller them mate, hurts like hell but feels amazing the day after


Explain please haha! I have no idea what a foam roller is!! Im guessing its made of foam and rolls stuff?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning dawning here i take it..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning dawning here i take it..
> View attachment 110705


Morning dawning?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha look at you on the good stuff, ON protein is amazing but pricey!
> 
> Is the BSI Tren expensive? What dose is it?
> 
> Explain please haha! I have no idea what a foam roller is!! Im guessing its made of foam and rolls stuff?


Foam roller....

m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=bAP93zdP4HM&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DbAP93zdP4HM&gl=GB&client=mv-vf-uk&safesearch=always

Cheaper than the pro chem mate, tren running at 500mg pw and test at 400mg, just 1ml of the test a week. Think the tren is just starting to kick in at week 3, struggle to do any form of cardio after a few mins. Going to end the cycle with some Winny added in too. Recently found out that my 'fatness' is actually bloat from a gluten allergy so haven't really noticed any major difference in the mirror as my diet hasn't been gluten free, annoying as hell! Weird thing is, I'm still growing....on a cutting cycle....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Foam roller....
> 
> m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=bAP93zdP4HM&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DbAP93zdP4HM&gl=GB&client=mv-vf-uk&safesearch=always
> 
> Cheaper than the pro chem mate, tren running at 500mg pw and test at 400mg, just 1ml of the test a week. Think the tren is just starting to kick in at week 3, struggle to do any form of cardio after a few mins. Going to end the cycle with some Winny added in too. Recently found out that my 'fatness' is actually bloat from a gluten allergy so haven't really noticed any major difference in the mirror as my diet hasn't been gluten free, annoying as hell! Weird thing is, I'm still growing....on a cutting cycle....


whars the journo?....u glesgae cvnts are gettin lazy


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's there mate but haven't really had much time to write it down, most of my gym work has been TRX in the house aswell, or bursting my legs as my shoulder has went again. Although I was shoulder pressing 35kg DBs two weeks ago before it went all tight again. YAY!! In the 30kg+ DB shoulder press club YAY!! il stick on an update in half an hour to stop you greetin...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> It's there mate but haven't really had much time to write it down, most of my gym work has been TRX in the house aswell, or bursting my legs as my shoulder has went again. Although I was shoulder pressing 35kg DBs two weeks ago before it went all tight again. YAY!! In the 30kg+ DB shoulder press club YAY!! il stick on an update in half an hour to stop you greetin...


Whose journo is this?! Coming in here bragging about your lifts!

Feels good doesn't it mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> It's there mate but haven't really had much time to write it down, most of my gym work has been TRX in the house aswell, or bursting my legs as my shoulder has went again. Although I was shoulder pressing 35kg DBs two weeks ago before it went all tight again. YAY!! In the 30kg+ DB shoulder press club YAY!! il stick on an update in half an hour to stop you greetin...


pressing more than me ya cvnt lol, good effort mate. reps

you'll have some crackin boulders to go along with the lifts.....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Whose journo is this?! Coming in here bragging about your lifts!
> 
> Feels good doesn't it mate!


Not bragging, if I was bragging I'd mention my legpress :lol: cheers for the reps mate, mucho appreciated.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Now then, I won't lie, last few days have been slack, had a works do on Monday, bowling (lost to the girls on my team) and then drinks after.

First time I've had alcohol since Xmas and that'll do me for the year I reckon!

Managed to get the nickname hulk at work now as I normally wear a jumper to work but wore a Tshirt to the bowling  must be doing something right!

In other news set up a William hill account on my phone this weekend, won 40quid so far, so pleased at that.

About to go do chest/tris, going to have some raze preworkout and see how it goes, cheers to @R0BLET for that!

As you were men.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Now then, I won't lie, last few days have been slack, had a works do on Monday, bowling (lost to the girls on my team) and then drinks after.
> 
> First time I've had alcohol since Xmas and that'll do me for the year I reckon!
> 
> ...


Sounds like its going well mate. I look forward to the day when folk say I look like the hulk in a t shirt.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Sounds like its going well mate. I look forward to the day when folk say I look like the hulk in a t shirt.


Wear clothes from the kids dept like me then mate :lol:

Well chest and tris went well, pumped to fvck and getting stronger, not bad to say its my weakest lift wise.

Anyone else getting sick of being full all day, and feeling sick? I like the sick feeling you get when working out, but hate it from eating.

Pretty sure I'm stretching my stomach though, putting more away each day so it's all good.

Got a few more samples through from @Muscle Supermkt a brand called 'vanquish'. Got 6 flavours to try, looking forward to coconut the most!

On a sh1t note my work went into administration today, so it's that uneasy feeling where everyone is bricking it about losing their jobs. Not sure what will happen yet but 75% of people in head office have been made redundant so who knows what's in store for us.

If I could get a face transplant I'd consider modelling/gigalo work pmsl :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Indian mate of mine does butler work and modelling, guy gets about £400 a shift, bulky muscly fella so look into it mate. Says its a good laugh and the tips off the older women are supposed to be really good too.

Sh1t when your faced with being out of work isn't it, but things always have a way of working out


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Big Indian mate of mine does butler work and modelling, guy gets about £400 a shift, bulky muscly fella so look into it mate. Says its a good laugh and the tips off the older women are supposed to be really good too.
> 
> Sh1t when your faced with being out of work isn't it, but things always have a way of working out


Do you have to have your c0ck out, cos I don't think the mrs would be down with that :lol:

Have to not tell her :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Wear clothes from the kids dept like me then mate :lol:
> 
> Well chest and tris went well, pumped to fvck and getting stronger, not bad to say its my weakest lift wise.
> 
> ...


I would wear a smaller t-shirt, but any tighter and it looks like i've stuffed a couple of party hats on my chest.:laugh:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I would wear a smaller t-shirt, but any tighter and it looks like i've stuffed a couple of party hats on my chest.:laugh:


Haha best way mate, the guys love that look :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone who takes dbol preworkout (oral not injectable) how much time are you leaving between taking and going to the gym?

Does it make a difference if the tabs a chewed? Eg more surface area, not as long to break down in the stomach etc?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Anyone who takes dbol preworkout (oral not injectable) how much time are you leaving between taking and going to the gym?
> 
> Does it make a difference if the tabs a chewed? Eg more surface area, not as long to break down in the stomach etc?


overthinking it a touch maybe mate llf. i took mine 1/2 hour before


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Anyone who takes dbol preworkout (oral not injectable) how much time are you leaving between taking and going to the gym?
> 
> Does it make a difference if the tabs a chewed? Eg more surface area, not as long to break down in the stomach etc?


I always found it best 1-1.5hrs before so its well in your system.

wouldn't bother chewing them tbh


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Do you have to have your c0ck out, cos I don't think the mrs would be down with that :lol:
> 
> Have to not tell her :whistling:


Sorry to give you the bad news mate but no, they'd want your c0ck hidden. Foreskins are so out of fashion


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Quick update, dbol dropped from today for at least a few weeks, just to give my body a break from it.

Haven't been feeling overly hungry so this could be down to the dbol, we'll see next week if appetite rockets up.

Got a boring weekend at work, all fun and games.

Mornings food has been oats, 2 bananas, 5 eggs, mass gain shake and ill have a cnp pro flapjack on the walk to work.

Bring it on weekend


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Quick update, dbol dropped from today for at least a few weeks, just to give my body a break from it.
> 
> Haven't been feeling overly hungry so this could be down to the dbol, we'll see next week if appetite rockets up.
> 
> ...


What are these different red bulls ? Flavours or something ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> What are these different red bulls ? Flavours or something ?


 Think the colour codes are to help us spot who the homosexuals are in the gym.......

and [email protected] them.....


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Think the colour codes are to help us spot who the homosexuals are in the gym.......
> 
> and [email protected] them.....


Haha :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Blueberry, cranberry and lime flavours!

You can spot I'm a **** in the gym by my low cut vest and crotchless trackies :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Blueberry, cranberry and lime flavours!
> 
> You can spot I'm a **** in the gym by my low cut vest and crotchless trackies :lol:


I've never actually wore a vest to the gym before, I think id look silly. Its mainly small skinny guys that wear vests at my gym.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I've never actually wore a vest to the gym before, I think id look silly. Its mainly small skinny guys that wear vests at my gym.


Same in mine...I wear two, I'm that small and skinny!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Same in mine...I wear two, I'm that small and skinny!


I'd love to wear a wee best, but my nipples just won't allow it. With them being all perky and the shadow of my belly button shading through....my torso looks like a surprised smiley


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I've a cracker of a **** vest...only 1 I own.....got it from onthebuld.....true story :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I've a cracker of a **** vest...only 1 I own.....got it from onthebuld.....true story :lol:


Its actually true! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right, p1sh day food wise, I wont lie to you fella's! Had work until 2, then had some brewing to do with @Leeds89!



Went well as you can tell!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> then had some brewing to do with @Leeds89!
> 
> View attachment 111216
> View attachment 111217
> ...


...and the drug empire was born...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> ...and the drug empire was born...


Pmsl, I'm already looking to buy more gear already, as if this isn't enough!

No in honesty im set for test for a good while now, so all ill have to buy are pct meds and tren (not massively cost effective to homebrew tren).

Feels good knowing I won't have to take a risk buying gear that could be anything, when I've seen exactly what's gone into my own! To me this is like pharma doseage!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Pmsl, I'm already looking to buy more gear already, as if this isn't enough!
> 
> No in honesty im set for test for a good while now, so all ill have to buy are pct meds and tren (not massively cost effective to homebrew tren).
> 
> Feels good knowing I won't have to take a risk buying gear that could be anything, when I've seen exactly what's gone into my own! To me this is like pharma doseage!


Snap man, Iv just ordered the rest of the tren il need and some winstrol so see out the cycle. Dropping the test to 300mg a week and the tren up pretty high. Hopefully itl be worth it 

Yeah defo, getting really bad for bunk gear these days. Think for April fools itl be funny to put olive oil in one of Leeds vials? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Snap man, Iv just ordered the rest of the tren il need and some winstrol so see out the cycle. Dropping the test to 300mg a week and the tren up pretty high. Hopefully itl be worth it
> 
> Yeah defo, getting really bad for bunk gear these days. Think for April fools itl be funny to put olive oil in one of Leeds vials? :lol:


Cvnt needs all the calories he can get dont you @Leeds89 :lol:

Ill be watching how you get on with the tren mate, been looking at bsi eq+tren as it seems a decent blend, but obvs wary of bsi with all the pushing that's gone on.

Might stick to WC as its what I know!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cvnt needs all the calories he can get dont you @Leeds89 :lol:
> 
> Ill be watching how you get on with the tren mate, been looking at bsi eq+tren as it seems a decent blend, but obvs wary of bsi with all the pushing that's gone on.
> 
> Might stick to WC as its what I know!


Fvck you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks yummy!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Looks yummy!!


Indeed mate, gonna pins some soon!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

What mg/ml did u make it mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> What mg/ml did u make it mate?


300mg/ ml mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice relaxed evening watching Jurassic park (classic) and stuffing my cake hole! Just had 2 chicken breasts and a shed load of rice.

Might make a few pancakes next!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Cvnt needs all the calories he can get dont you @Leeds89 :lol:
> 
> Ill be watching how you get on with the tren mate, been looking at bsi *eq+tren* as it seems a decent blend, but obvs wary of bsi with all the pushing that's gone on.
> 
> Might stick to WC as its what I know!


Have both the BSI and WC version of this to try at some stage, you'll prob get and use yours before me, so you can let me know how it is which ever you go for 

Btw homebrew looks SWEET!!! :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Have both the BSI and WC version of this to try at some stage, you'll prob get and use yours before me, so you can let me know how it is which ever you go for
> 
> Btw homebrew looks SWEET!!! :beer:


Without naming prices mate, was either significantly cheaper?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Without naming prices mate, was either significantly cheaper?


Same price, Wc has always been priced well imo

WC has ertra tren though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Same price, Wc has always been priced well imo
> 
> WC has ertra tren though


Why what are the amounts in each? Saw bsi is 500mg eq and 250 tren, but obviously they are 10ml vials so would need a few, whereas WC I could get away with one vial for 10 weeks.

CBA digging out my WC list haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Got a review to put up soon, got sample of 'vantage protein' last week, still trying them then ill report back, but their coconut flavour is something special!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Why what are the amounts in each? Saw bsi is 500mg eq and 250 tren, but obviously they are 10ml vials so would need a few, whereas WC I could get away with one vial for 10 weeks.
> 
> CBA digging out my WC list haha


Much in the same....... WC is 500mg eq and 300mg tren.

Ya the 20ml vials are fairly handy tbh


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Much in the same....... WC is 500mg eq and 300mg tren.
> 
> Ya the 20ml vials are fairly handy tbh


Sweet ill look into getting some then, sounds like a good blend, especially with the added test, would make a good cycle


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Sweet ill look into getting some then, sounds like a good blend, especially with the added test, would make a good cycle


Looks decent alright, Lets hope their is no pip to it ha

Whats the overall cycle you are thinking of running?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Looks decent alright, Lets hope their is no pip to it ha
> 
> Whats the overall cycle you are thinking of running?


Unsure yet mate, if I get the tren+eq blend it will be either 1.5ml or 2ml a week, so 750mg-1g eq and 450-600mg tren a week.

Then test will be probably 600mg-750mg per week.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Final meal was Steak, has to be my favourite meal!!

With cottage cheese, jackets with butter and regular cheese, and 5 eggs to wash it all down!



Gym to do chest as a late night session now :thumbup1:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Final meal was Steak, has to be my favourite meal!!
> 
> With cottage cheese, jackets with butter and regular cheese, and 5 eggs to wash it all down!
> 
> ...


Gym at 9. Brutal.

Meal looks damn tasty though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely,i had one too,spot on mate.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I saw you were thinking of BSI gear earlier in the thread mate, I'd give it a miss. Personally I'm not rating it highly at all


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I saw you were thinking of BSI gear earlier in the thread mate, I'd give it a miss. Personally I'm not rating it highly at all


How long you been running it buddy? An what you running? Tren right?

Checked my WC list and it says there eq+tren comes in 10ml vials not 20, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chest feeling pumped!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

do i spy a pokemon phone cover

poof:rolleye:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> do i spy a pokemon phone cover
> 
> poof:rolleye:


You tell me, clearly equally a poof?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

maybe an even bigger poof :bounce:

as per your q earlier,

on my wc lists, along with eq+mast and eq+test, eq + tren come in 10ml vials


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> How long you been running it buddy? An what you running? Tren right?
> 
> Checked my WC list and it says there eq+tren comes in 10ml vials not 20, can anyone confirm this?


yep 10ml mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bsi eq+tren (500/250) is lees than half the price of the WC


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

on another not iv just ordered 40ml of TNT450


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chest is looking good


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

******


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> on another not iv just ordered 40ml of TNT450


Pip from that is supposed to be unforgivenly bad


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Pip from that is supposed to be unforgivenly bad


lucky im a hard cvnt then :whistling: got on fine with PC 1rip.....had terrible ones every time from TT400...im funny wi gear tbh, the ones that are supposed to hurt...dont lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> maybe an even bigger poof :bounce:
> 
> as per your q earlier,
> 
> on my wc lists, along with eq+mast and eq+test, eq + tren come in 10ml vials





JANIKvonD said:


> bsi eq+tren (500/250) is lees than half the price of the WC


This is what I thought BSI is about half price, 20ml of BSI is about the same as 10ml WC! Thats ridiculously priced in comparison, is WC really expensive, or the BSI stupidly cheap? Never used eq so unsure of the normal cost of the stuff?



JANIKvonD said:


> lucky im a hard cvnt then :whistling: got on fine with PC 1rip.....had terrible ones every time from TT400...im funny wi gear tbh, the ones that are supposed to hurt...dont lol


Hard cvnt :lol:

Same mate, WC testprop200 felt nothing more than a 'bruised' feeling. :confused1: It was meant to feel like acid.

You know if any company does a mast/tren blend WITHOUT the test? As im set for test for a while :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bsi is daftly cheap id say mate, but fuk knows... EQ is expensive tho for what it is imo. cant see anything a tren/mast combo ....i recon u should go for the bsi equitren so i can if its any good.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't listen to him, he's from Dundee for goodness sake :lol:

Honestly chaps don't go and spend on BSI, I'm trying to get my guy to drop the BSI order I made last week and send me burr labs or pro chem, don't think the stuff is having any effect at all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Don't listen to him, he's from Dundee for goodness sake :lol:
> 
> Honestly chaps don't go and spend on BSI, I'm trying to get my guy to drop the BSI order I made last week and send me burr labs or pro chem, don't think the stuff is having any effect at all


Really mate? What u on just now?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Really mate? What u on just now?


Started off for a while on pro chem test 600mg and PC Mast 400mg and didn't really do anything other than make me a grumpy pr1ck, var kicker helped a little till the test kicked in. Week 8 Ish I switched to BSI Test 400pw and BSI tren e 500pw and felt a bit tired, lethargic etc. no trouble sleeping and I'm not sweating anymore than usual during the workout. I have grown however which has confused the heck out of me and the BF hasn't really changed


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

See WC and Prochem I know are good quality as ive used them before, but the WC eq&tren is too expensive by far!

@Milky

youve used burr labs and fuerza right? Any chance you know what their eq and tren blends are dosed at? And if its reasonably priced?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

On a side note, 'Wreck it Ralph'. Top film, for a kiddie one, you lads with daughters/grand daughters, get it downloaded and watched ASAP!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Started off for a while on pro chem test 600mg and PC Mast 400mg and didn't really do anything other than make me a grumpy pr1ck, var kicker helped a little till the test kicked in. Week 8 Ish I switched to BSI Test 400pw and BSI tren e 500pw and felt a bit tired, lethargic etc. no trouble sleeping and I'm not sweating anymore than usual during the workout. I have grown however which has confused the heck out of me and the BF hasn't really changed


So ya grew on it lol?...just the lack of sides making u think otherwise? No really the best way to gauge ur gear effectiveness is it PMSL


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> So ya grew on it lol?...just the lack of sides making u think otherwise? No really the best way to gauge ur gear effectiveness is it PMSL


No mate, putting the growth to the first 8-9 weeks which was PC. Had my blood pressure taken at my hospital appointment on Thursday too and it was 116/57 which is on the low end, add that to absolutely zero sides of 500mg tren and you have a decent case of possible p1sh gear.

Youv forgotten I was like a dog in season on the dbol and got really aggressive on test in the first cycle. First time using tren on this second cycle should have some sides atleast 

Cheeky Cnut! Btw,if your an Arabs fan your dead to me!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> On a side note, 'Wreck it Ralph'. Top film, for a kiddie one, you lads with daughters/grand daughters, get it downloaded and watched ASAP!!


Addictive iPhone game aswell


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Addictive iPhone game aswell


Which one? Fixitfelix? Or wreck it Ralph!?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Which one? Fixitfelix? Or wreck it Ralph!?


Ralph mate, it's p1ss easy but aslong as I keep beating my 6 year olds high scores I'm happy :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Ralph mate, it's p1ss easy but aslong as I keep beating my 6 year olds high scores I'm happy :lol:


What's your high score :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

61,550 :lol: only had two goes at it. Gets bloody hard when the pigeons start flying about the place!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> No mate, putting the growth to the first 8-9 weeks which was PC. Had my blood pressure taken at my hospital appointment on Thursday too and it was 116/57 which is on the low end, add that to absolutely zero sides of 500mg tren and you have a decent case of possible p1sh gear.
> 
> Youv forgotten I was like a dog in season on the dbol and got really aggressive on test in the first cycle. First time using tren on this second cycle should have some sides atleast
> 
> Cheeky Cnut! Btw,if your an Arabs fan your dead to me!


 :lol: ok ok calm doon calm doon. i hate football tbh mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: ok ok calm doon calm doon. i hate football tbh mate


You need a cuddle?xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> 61,550 :lol: only had two goes at it. Gets bloody hard when the pigeons start flying about the place!!


First go you useless layabout


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> You need a cuddle?xx


we'll see where it takes us mate x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> First go you useless layabout
> 
> View attachment 111576


u ordered anything yit?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> First go you useless layabout
> 
> View attachment 111576


You need a hobby my good friend, or a new girlfriend :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u ordered anything yit?


Won't be for a while mate, gonna weigh up the different brands etc till payday!

Why mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> You need a hobby my good friend, or a new girlfriend :lol:


It was her who got the high score!! :lol:

I just get angry at it and say the games cheating lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Won't be for a while mate, gonna weigh up the different brands etc till payday!
> 
> Why mate?


cos im a nosey bastard ya dick!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> cos im a nosey bastard ya dick!


Ahh haha! Ill be sure to let you know as soon as I order then you Pinocchio nosed cvnt.

I just know I get on with tren so deffo want that, unsure whether to get a tren/mast combo, or tren/eq, or just tren on its own. Gonna scour round and find the cheapest option of the lab I know.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ahh haha! Ill be sure to let you know as soon as I order then you Pinocchio nosed cvnt.
> 
> I just know I get on with tren so deffo want that, unsure whether to get a tren/mast combo, or tren/eq, or just tren on its own. Gonna scour round and find the cheapest option of the lab I know.


how high have u run tren in the past ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how high have u run tren in the past ?


300mg mate, so not high!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

All those on diets look away now.

Just wolfed down 5 bacon, 2 burgen, 2 eggs fried, 3 eggs scrambled, and a mass shake.

Was top notch, bacon is from a farm shop and more like a steak lmao, it's so thick!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

that it?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> that it?


What it?

Starting to see a vein or 2 in the arms!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> See WC and Prochem I know are good quality as ive used them before, but the WC eq&tren is too expensive by far!
> 
> @Milky
> 
> youve used burr labs and fuerza right? Any chance you know what their eq and tren blends are dosed at? And if its reasonably priced?


Burr was last yr mate and hand on heart cant remember.

Fuerza, not sure whats in my drawer so will have a look when l get chance :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Burr was last yr mate and hand on heart cant remember.
> 
> Fuerza, not sure whats in my drawer so will have a look when l get chance :thumbup1:


If you wouldn't mind please mate!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

One of those days today where I just can't be bothered! Irritable and annoyed for no real reason, felt hot and bothered when just walking to morrisons and back :lol:

So today is written off as a rest day, foods been spot on though so at least that's something!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> One of those days today where I just can't be bothered! Irritable and annoyed for no real reason, felt hot and bothered when just walking to morrisons and back :lol:
> 
> So today is written off as a rest day, foods been spot on though so at least that's something!!


Sometimes you just need a day off.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Sometimes you just need a day off.


True mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lazy junkie


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lazy junkie


Surprised you arent starting a weekend sesh 2 days early you pishcan :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back to it today, decent eating so far, nipping into uni then town, and then hitting lats and legs this aft!

I've got to the point where I'm gonna say fvck the knee, I'm gonna bang some weight on, cos it hurts even doing light exercises :lol:

Ill report back from a+e later!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok not a bad session considering. Started with the dreaded squats,

60kgx6 reps (too easy)

90kgx16 reps (went for 15 more to give so stopped at 16)

110kgx14 reps (went for 15 but couldn't!)

Knee managed to hurt, but not bad until leg extensions

45x10

59x10

66x13

Calf raise

93x10

113x10

134x9

Then hit lats with DB pullover, ezbar pullover, lat pull down (wide and close grip) and finished on lat machine.

Hobbled home, knee was painful but only during exercise. Afterwards it was fine, but legs don't feel 'destroyed'. Kind of stuck with what to do tbh!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are how they look, as you can see my knees look as retarded as they feel pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how often do u train legs mate? 110kg x 14 after a 16rep 90kg is superb imo.....but im weak as fuk down there (except the 3rd leg)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how often do u train legs mate? 110kg x 14 after a 16rep 90kg is superb imo.....but im weak as fuk down there (except the 3rd leg)


Every week but first time squatting in a few months. Normally use leg press cos it doesnt hurt the knee as much, but on that Ive been going really light cos dont want to do myself an injury.

Do you reckon doing 3 sets of leg press/squats every day will help? or make things worse?

Just thinking aloud here.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Every week but first time squatting in a few months. Normally use leg press cos it doesnt hurt the knee as much, but on that Ive been going really light cos dont want to do myself an injury.
> 
> Do you reckon doing 3 sets of leg press/squats every day will help? or make things worse?
> 
> Just thinking aloud here.


still excellent work....you'd prob get a couple reps @ 140-150kg, maybe more. not far off double ur BW which is my long term goal! (bench- x1.5bw/squat- x2.0bw)

for repair mate id say every day is a bit much...maybe 3x a week light work/high rep stuff but whats up with it?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> still excellent work....you'd prob get a couple reps @ 140-150kg, maybe more. not far off double ur BW which is my long term goal! (bench- x1.5bw/squat- x2.0bw)
> 
> for repair mate id say every day is a bit much...maybe 3x a week light work/high rep stuff but whats up with it?


Dislocated when I was about 13. Didnt do the full course of physio, and its always hurt but its been getting worse the more bodyweight I put on. Think it just needs some strengthening but fvck knows!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Dislocated when I was about 13. Didnt do the full course of physio, and its always hurt but its been getting worse the more bodyweight I put on. Think it just needs some strengthening but fvck knows!


Did you ever try wrapping it during squats etc for extra support?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I recon every 4/5 days with high rep/high poundages would be ok, every day might be a bit much esp with you knee probs mate, my knees are a bit ****e from all the walking I do with the mail bags on my shoulders, I found 3 times a week not too bad but was low rep(3-5) with high weight, but that was only squats.now I only do every 6 days on the legs but that's high weight/high reps with press and extens, and curls


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fair play lads, ill keep it once a week! Yeah tried knee wraps @Galaxy but they were only cheap sh1te and werent very good!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Saturday night, 9.30pm. Chest and tris at the gym.

Cvnts sat at home poking their erse/ out on the lash 0

Me 1

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chest & tris

Incline barbell press

60x 10

90x9, 5

80x7 drop set to 60x6

DB incline 28x 6,5,5

Decline BB press

30x10

50x10, 10

3 sets cable flys (32kg)

3 sets DB flys (18kg)

3 sets of press ups to failure.

Skulls, cgbp and cable tri pull down to finish tris but didn't write down numbers as book was full other than skulls were 35kg and cgbp was 30kg.

Wanted to really focus on 'upper' chest and it worked, feeling it today! So next session will be focusing on flat and one after that decline.










Hard to see changes on pictures but I am noticing big changes in the mirror, abs have faded but growth is coming on!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lookin good and reps for pics is my motto mate.

Respect to anyone who pposts them.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Chest & tris
> 
> Incline barbell press
> 
> ...


Good chest and arms on you mate. Bet the pictures don't do you justice as well!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Milky said:


> Lookin good and reps for pics is my motto mate.
> 
> Respect to anyone who pposts them.


Well feel free to pop in to my journal I just uploaded a progress pic this morning lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Lookin good and reps for pics is my motto mate.
> 
> Respect to anyone who pposts them.


Thanks mate!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw I meant to say I said to the wife how she feels about bald chested men since yourself and @rectus hate my rug.

She says "it be like shagging a 15 year old boy" :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

-


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Aw I meant to say I said to the wife how she feels about bald chested men since yourself and @rectus hate my rug.
> 
> She says "it be like shagging a 15 year old boy" :lol:


Haha I often hear that mate, but they're talking about my tiny cockle I think :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I thought I'd do a montage, I liked @rectus one that much, at least I can there's some progress! Ha.


Massive difference mate! Can really see it there!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Massive difference mate! Can really see it there!


**** did post that in your journal? Wtf bit embarrassing. Sorry mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> **** did post that in your journal? Wtf bit embarrassing. Sorry mate.


Wondered why it was in here pmsl, but don't be embarrassed, cracking progress mate, I'd post it in every fvckers journo if it were me!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Aw I meant to say I said to the wife how she feels about bald chested men since yourself and @rectus hate my rug.
> 
> She says "it be like shagging a 15 year old boy" :lol:


So...... It would be some ride then? :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Some good progress still mate well done, the chest genetics are quality! Jammy git


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> -


ur nipples are hillarious in the first pic  brilliant work mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

OTB...looking ace brother, chest looks like its got strains up the inside? brilliant


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> OTB...looking ace brother, chest looks like its got strains up the inside? brilliant


Yeah mate, cant wait to get them all over delts etc when bf gets lower!

Rich's nipples are fantastic, they belong on page 3!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate, cant wait to get them all over delts etc when bf gets lower!
> 
> Rich's nipples are fantastic, they belong on page 3!


u still bulking tho yeh? how long for..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u still bulking tho yeh? how long for..


Yeah bulking for a fair while yet mate! Gonna throw some tren in when I pull my finger out.

Not fussed about cutting as I know I can cut quite quickly, so all about the bulk atm!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What macro's you running whilst on the bulk?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What macro's you running whilst on the bulk?


Just worked it out using my snazzy new myfitnesspal app!

3833 cals

403g protein

Sound good?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds great buddy,good luck


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Sounds great buddy,good luck


In food terms that is

Cinnamon cereal

3 chicken breasts, cheese, sourcream

Steak and rice

4 eggs

CNP flapjack

3 protein shakes

Forgot to add 2 slices of burgen bread and a bowl of oats so cals will be slightly higher.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah bulking for a fair while yet mate! Gonna throw some tren in when I pull my finger out.
> 
> Not fussed about cutting as I know I can cut quite quickly, so all about the bulk atm!!


Iv started the Mtren and TMTE this week, shall let you know how they go mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Iv started the Mtren and TMTE this week, shall let you know how they go mate


Good stuff mate, they both bsi? And topping up with extra tren?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back and Bi's.

DB hammer curls 24kgx 20, 18, 10 dropset to 18kgx10,10

Straight bar curls 30kgx 10, 7 dropset to 20kgx6

Slow incline DB curls 12kgx10, 7 dropset 6kgx9

Yates row WU barx6 60kgx10

100kgx7 (stopped at 7 as felt light)

120kgx6 nice and slow negs

dropset to 100x10, 60kgx10, 60kg underhand grip x6

Machine row 59x10 79x8

RD fly 18kgx10,10 6kg slow negsx15

Felt good, feel i look bigger so thats good!

Home for a PWO shake (lemon shortcake) and a 7oz steak, aged and bleeding just the way I like my ladies... :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoulders and traps tonight.

DB press was 30's, got 10, 7, 5. Not so much too heavy, just right shoulder seemed to be giving out for some reason?? So going to try smith machine press next shoulder sesh, see if it helps?

Did a set of lat raises with 16kgs, mega painful, in a good way, then dropped to 14kg and 8kg for 2 dropsets.

Got 160kg shrugs again, combined reps of 15 over two sets (8,7) so chuffed with that! :thumb:

Found a nice exercise to finish of traps, get two weight plates (biggest we have are 25kgs), and shrug them, but instead of holding them with your palms facing your body, face your palms forwards, so the weight moves from your side to tucked in behind your knees. Then shrug nice and slow, feels epic!!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Back and Bi's.
> 
> DB hammer curls 24kgx 20, 18, 10 dropset to 18kgx10,10
> 
> ...


I doubt they'll be bleeding with a whole 3.5 inches&#8230; :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I doubt they'll be bleeding with a whole 3.5 inches&#8230; :lol:


 :lol: cvnt


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just been having a watch of 'the science of steroids' on YouTube. Some interesting opinions on there!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just eaten 350g chicken, with cheese and rice. And an entire morrisons sponge cake.

I feel sick :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just eaten 350g chicken, with cheese and rice. And an entire morrisons sponge cake.
> 
> I feel sick :lol:


ah spongecake, great thing for me being lactose intolerant is that i get to eat sh1te like that....and then it cleans me out good and proper.

awesome idea with the plated shrugs man, think il give that a bash. 160kg effort is a belter too!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> ah spongecake, great thing for me being lactose intolerant is that i get to eat sh1te like that....and then it cleans me out good and proper.
> 
> awesome idea with the plated shrugs man, think il give that a bash. 160kg effort is a belter too!


What can I say, I aren't lactose intolerant, it was just reduced to 70p, so I thought fvck it!

Yeah loving the shrugs tbh, be interested to see just how much I could rack pull.

Try the plate shrugs as a finishing exercise they really are good!

You didn't answer my questions about the tren either you cvnt you!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What can I say, I aren't lactose intolerant, it was just reduced to 70p, so I thought fvck it!
> 
> Yeah loving the shrugs tbh, be interested to see just how much I could rack pull.
> 
> ...


 :lol: i didnt see a question sweetie, come sit on my knee and ask daddy again xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> :lol: i didnt see a question sweetie, come sit on my knee and ask daddy again xx


Haha is both the mtren and tmte bsi?

And did you decide how much extra tren you're adding in?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha is both the mtren and tmte bsi?
> 
> And did you decide how much extra tren you're adding in?


sorry buddy, defo missed this when you last posted it.

Yeah both BSI, was going to switch to PC tren as i do trust the PC gear my source gets but after a chat with him and noticing a thread which Ausbuilt spoke about the Mtren DS and TMTE from BSI i decided to give it a try, nothing to lose really.

Mtren (its blood red [email protected] myself) 1ml per week which is 200mg tren e, 100mg tren a and 2500mcg methyltren + 1 ml TMTE 600 which is 200mg Tren e 200mg Mast e and 200mg Test E.

pretty much runs out over two jabs pw as

400mg Tren e,

100mg Tren a,

200mg Mast (which i ran at the start of the cycle)

2500mcg Methyltren

and about 500mg Test e over two jabs (one being 1ml PC test e 300mg)

should see some movement. Btw, iv now got a really stuffy nose. rather annoying


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> sorry buddy, defo missed this when you last posted it.
> 
> Yeah both BSI, was going to switch to PC tren as i do trust the PC gear my source gets but after a chat with him and noticing a thread which Ausbuilt spoke about the Mtren DS and TMTE from BSI i decided to give it a try, nothing to lose really.
> 
> ...


Nice mate, sounds good! Wonder why it's blood red like?!

Be following how you get on, when money allows ill be doing something similar, I like the effects of tren a lot!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Nice mate, sounds good! Wonder why it's blood red like?!
> 
> Be following how you get on, when money allows ill be doing something similar, I like the effects of tren a lot!


only draw back is that im struggling to cut back on the food intake, always bloody hungry. just trying to now eat more chicken and meat when hungry to keep the carbs and fats down. its no easy

never played about with blends before so with the reputation these two have im hoping for some good times


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> only draw back is that im struggling to cut back on the food intake, always bloody hungry. just trying to now eat more chicken and meat when hungry to keep the carbs and fats down. its no easy
> 
> never played about with blends before so with the reputation these two have im hoping for some good times


Yeah fill up on meats and dairy (if it doesn't kill you :lol: ) and try stay away from the carbs.

Have you tried fasting?

Just noticed I can see the veins in my feet THROUGH my socks. Surely that isn't normal? PMSL!

In work at 5am, and just got home, today's going to be a good one food wise as I'm already on meal 3 lol!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Real good rest day, except work at the crack of dawn! All good on the eating front too, rock on!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Have you tried fasting?


 :lol: do you know me at all?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well the gf is over tonight... its wednesday... theres nothing on tv...

ITS


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Got up late today, had oats and whey, and then 10eggs (about 660 cals, 60g protein).

Dinner will be chicken and left over pizza and tea will be home made sweet and sour chicken, with noodles.

Going to buy loads of eggs today as its cheap, fast easy cals.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

uv got a gf?...pics


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> uv got a gf?...pics


She'd fvcking kill me if I put pics up of her that would link her to forum full of roided up sex pests.. Ill try get one of her ar5e for you instead later :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> She'd fvcking kill me if I put pics up of her that would link her to forum full of roided up sex pests.. Ill try get one of her ar5e for you instead later :lol:


Your not angling it right. Tell her you put some up and there's nothing but good feedback from the lads. Worked for mines&#8230;


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> She'd fvcking kill me if I put pics up of her that would link her to forum full of roided up sex pests.. Ill try get one of her ar5e for you instead later :lol:





XRichHx said:


> Your not angling it right. Tell her you put some up and there's nothing but good feedback from the lads. Worked for mines&#8230;


mines said no fukin chance llf, but she's a bit randy these days so might change her mind


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> mines said no fukin chance llf, but she's a bit randy these days so might change her mind


Your ladies sound like no fun. Think there's pictures of my birds **** in MA.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Your ladies sound like no fun. Think there's pictures of my birds **** in MA.


link!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Saaweeeeet


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Enough of this filth pmsl this is a serious journo... LOL


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Enough of this filth pmsl this is a serious journo... LOL


You mad because my gf is hotter than you gf even though you have better pecs? lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You mad because my gf is hotter than you gf even though you have better pecs? lol


When your girlfriend wants a guy with some muscles you send her down here mate :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> When your girlfriend wants a guy with some muscles you send her down here mate :lol:


lol. Might be waiting a while, I've told you may have muscle but that 3.5 penis ain't exactly gonna ring any bells.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> lol. Might be waiting a while, I've told you may have muscle but that 3.5 penis ain't exactly gonna ring any bells.


Hahah shhh I told you before thats big in England :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

XRichHx said:


> Your ladies sound like no fun. Think there's pictures of my birds **** in MA.


 :nono:

Cant post links to private forums mate...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Milky said:


> :nono:
> 
> Cant post links to private forums mate...


Sorry mate, I didn't know.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Big chest session, all weights are up, feeling strong and found a few new tricep exercises that are great for going to failure on!

People in the gym saying I look bigger (always feels good) and I'm eating like a horse (just had 8 eggs and a shake for an easy extra 700 cals! Yet I'm losing fat, so can only accredit that to the test.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking good mate...can see those abs coming through!

That vest looks pretty gay though, have you been raiding my wardrobe? :rolleye:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome shape mate, you're definitely doing something right!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Looking good mate...can see those abs coming through!
> 
> That vest looks pretty gay though, have you been raiding my wardrobe? :rolleye:


It doesn't smell gay mate I can tell you, blood sweat and tears go into that vest pmsl!

No-ones ever commented on it at the gym tbh... They're too busy staring at my crotchless trackies :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Awesome shape mate, you're definitely doing something right!


Cheers mate, things seem to be heading in the right direction for once!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right then, got a stupid shift at work (10-2) which cocks up my entire day food wise, so this morning I'm cramming in oats&whey, 10 eggs, a chicken breast and a shake.

Then after work dinner and another shake, and off out for a meal tonight with the girlfriends parents so will no doubt be having a few extra shakes to bump up the cals!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What do u do? Will they not let u take an eating break?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> What do u do? Will they not let u take an eating break?


No it's retail, and as the company has gone into administration the managers are being ruthless, I think they're fearing for their jobs and taking it out on us which is unprofessional tbh but it is what it is.

It's the timing more than anything that's bad, those 4 hours say 8-12 or 12-4 would be far better than bang in the middle of the day!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> No it's retail, and as the company has gone into administration the managers are being ruthless, I think they're fearing for their jobs and taking it out on us which is unprofessional tbh but it is what it is.
> 
> It's the timing more than anything that's bad, those 4 hours say 8-12 or 12-4 would be far better than bang in the middle of the day!


Ahhhh I see 

As u were then lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ahhhh I see
> 
> As u were then lol


Indeed!

Seems like alots changed for you, whats this athletes fuel I see?

When do you pick up the new dog, and whats she going to be called?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Seems like alots changed for you, whats this athletes fuel I see?
> 
> When do you pick up the new dog, and whats she going to be called?


Ah im reviewing some of their products and can give out a discount code on an already good price for supps 

Im picking her up tomorrow morning. The pound hasnt given her a name so the rescue I volunteer for want to call her lola.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ah im reviewing some of their products and can give out a discount code on an already good price for supps
> 
> Im picking her up tomorrow morning. The pound hasnt given her a name so the rescue I volunteer for want to call her lola.


Thats awesome, best of luck with it hope the reviews going well.

And I bet you cant wait for tomorrow, I'm a soft [email protected] when it comes to animals, kids, cars, money etc I could not give two hoots, stick a big slobbery dog in from of me and I'm 10 years old again! :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Big chest session, all weights are up, feeling strong and found a few new tricep exercises that are great for going to failure on!
> 
> People in the gym saying I look bigger (always feels good) and I'm eating like a horse (just had 8 eggs and a shake for an easy extra 700 cals! Yet I'm losing fat, so can only accredit that to the test.


Can you please STOP being so much bigger than me!

:cursing:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Big chest session, all weights are up, feeling strong and found a few new tricep exercises that are great for going to failure on!
> 
> People in the gym saying I look bigger (always feels good) and I'm eating like a horse (just had 8 eggs and a shake for an easy extra 700 cals! Yet I'm losing fat, so can only accredit that to the test.


Ahhhhhhhhh....... thats my HIT cardio for the day done :drool:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh....... thats my HIT cardio for the day done :drool:


Pmsl I don't even know if you're joking! Does your mrs know you think of me when she's poking your erse?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Can you please STOP being so much bigger than me!
> 
> :cursing:


When you going to come back to pure?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Pmsl I don't even know if you're joking! Does your mrs know you think of me when she's poking your erse?


Poking? She's too busy wee'ing over me to be doing that mate...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Poking? She's too busy wee'ing over me to be doing that mate...


Have some bottled and sent down for me please mate x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Have some bottled and sent down for me please mate x


You taking the p1ss?

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> You taking the p1ss?
> 
> :lol:


Guys gotta drink right?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey  look at this little love:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey  look at this little love:
> View attachment 112702


So cute. How old is she and how long will you be looking after her?

Just seen the pics on the other thread too, looks to have a great temperament!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey  look at this little love:
> View attachment 112702


That a staffy? Shoot it....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> That a staffy? Shoot it....


Just cos the lil dog looks more muscular and less fat than you jan :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Just cos the lil dog looks more muscular and less fat than you jan :lol:


Lol I was going for the whippet look


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol I was going for the whippet look


I'd have had you down as more of a Dalmatian at the minute lad :lol:

How's it looking btw, get some more pics in your journo for acne watch x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So back on it today, blew 100quid this morning on the mrs for her 21st tomorrow. Had to pay for next day delivery too so it best fvcking get here tomorrow :lol:

Will I learn my lesson and not leave it till last minute... probably not.

Chest session on the cards today!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In gear related news, with all the sh1t surrounding BSI i finally decided to order some prochem tren e.

To be told my source has none in and doesnt know when he'll be getting any pmsl. I think the gods are conspiring to keep me away from the cow juice :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> So back on it today, blew 100quid this morning on the mrs for her 21st tomorrow. Had to pay for next day delivery too so it best fvcking get here tomorrow :lol:
> 
> Will I learn my lesson and not leave it till last minute... probably not.
> 
> Chest session on the cards today!


21!?!?! fukin legend....how old are u?



onthebuild said:


> In gear related news, with all the sh1t surrounding BSI i finally decided to order some prochem tren e.
> 
> To be told my source has none in and doesnt know when he'll be getting any pmsl. I think the gods are conspiring to keep me away from the cow juice :lol:


the pro-chem will be because of the big bust that went on all over the country last month...a lot of main distributers nabbed or affected atleast. next safe bet will be WC prob mate but dear for tren only im sure....or burr


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 21!?!?! fukin legend....how old are u?
> 
> the pro-chem will be because of the big bust that went on all over the country last month...a lot of main distributers nabbed or affected atleast. next safe bet will be WC prob mate but dear for tren only im sure....or burr


23 mate, only a young en.

And ahh heard the rumours but wasnt sure if it was just an attempt to [email protected] off prochem or what.

Yeah wildcat may have to be my only option then I reckon. Least theyre 20ml vials I guess!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 23 mate, only a young en.
> 
> And ahh heard the rumours but wasnt sure if it was just an attempt to [email protected] off prochem or what.
> 
> Yeah wildcat may have to be my only option then I reckon. Least theyre 20ml vials I guess!


Bloody young cùnt!! Lol

Burr Tren E..... I have a full vial of it if you want it?? It's in my mum and dads dustbin though that got emptied May last year pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody young cùnt!! Lol
> 
> Burr Tren E..... I have a full vial of it if you want it?? It's in my mum and dads dustbin though that got emptied May last year pmsl


What? whys it in the dustbin pmsl?

And I dont think of myself as young.. just you fvckers are old :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What? whys it in the dustbin pmsl?
> 
> And I dont think of myself as young.. just you fvckers are old :whistling:


Lol, that was my pct..... Throw all gear away mid cycle 

I'm a few years older than my lady, that makes me feel old!! 29 this year


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, that was my pct..... Throw all gear away mid cycle
> 
> I'm a few years older than my lady, that makes me feel old!! 29 this year


Are you mental, get it out and wipe it off! Theres steroid starved children in africa dont you know?

Fvck mate, 29, talk about living on borrowed time :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Are you mental, get it out and wipe it off! Theres steroid starved children in africa dont you know?
> 
> Fvck mate, 29, talk about living on borrowed time :whistling:


And test... And mast.... And slin... Oops pmsl

I know, the darkness is creeping up on me :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> And test... And mast.... And slin... Oops pmsl
> 
> I know, the darkness is creeping up on me :lol:


I'm so close to negging you right now its insane!

Who throws perfectly good gear away, are you the reason I cant get hold of Prochem tren e? Youve bought it all and got it sat in a skip outside your gaff?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> *23 mate, only a young en.*
> 
> And ahh heard the rumours but wasnt sure if it was just an attempt to [email protected] off prochem or what.
> 
> Yeah wildcat may have to be my only option then I reckon. Least theyre 20ml vials I guess!


only 2 yr younger than me ya cvnt....& i feel ancient.

rob ur due a midlife crisis


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> only 2 yr younger than me ya cvnt....& i feel ancient.
> 
> rob ur due a midlife crisis


Sounds like hes had it. Thrown his gear away, working with a natty, and buying new cars for his mrs.

Cvnts probably taking creatine too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I'm so close to negging you right now its insane!
> 
> Who throws perfectly good gear away, are you the reason I cant get hold of Prochem tren e? Youve bought it all and got it sat in a skip outside your gaff?


Was bad timing lol so I threw it!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> only 2 yr younger than me ya cvnt....& i feel ancient.
> 
> rob ur due a midlife crisis


You look ancient too


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Was bad timing lol so I threw it!!


GET IT OUTTTT


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So we know all about jack3d preworkout, mtren, supertren, test suspension, creatine, dbol and caffeine....

Someone find me a preworkout study on a footlong Italian BMT from subway please..?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> So we know all about jack3d preworkout, mtren, supertren, test suspension, creatine, dbol and caffeine....
> 
> Someone find me a preworkout study on a footlong Italian BMT from subway please..?


You'll get crippling pumps!!!

Then the shíts


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You'll get crippling pumps!!!
> 
> Then the shíts


Pmsl already had chicken pasta, but the smell got me as I walked past. Maybe it's the ephedrine, always makes me crave sh1te.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Pmsl already had chicken pasta, but the smell got me as I walked past. Maybe it's the ephedrine, always makes me crave sh1te.


Mmmmmmm, pretend meat 

Damn eph :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Mmmmmmm, pretend meat
> 
> Damn eph :lol:


Got my heart beating like a mofo! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Got my heart beating like a mofo! :lol:


I'd take it back lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Jamie's Italian with the mrs for her bday tonight... If any cvnt says bosh, gnarly or smush like that cvnt on tv then expect to see me on the evening news :lol:

Bumped my egg intake up to a full 18 today and 3 shakes just to limit the damage from the sh1te meal tonight.

Albeit tasty, fancy, expensive sh1te.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Jamie's Italian with the mrs for her bday tonight... If any cvnt says bosh, gnarly or smush like that cvnt on tv then expect to see me on the evening news :lol:
> 
> Bumped my egg intake up to a full 18 today and 3 shakes just to limit the damage from the sh1te meal tonight.
> 
> Albeit tasty, fancy, expensive sh1te.


You fkn tart, save yourself hunger and your wallet and take her to a local Italian. She won't k ow the difference after half a bottle of wine.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You fkn tart, save yourself hunger and your wallet and take her to a local Italian. She won't k ow the difference after half a bottle of wine.


Ohh no mate it's not just me and her theres loads of her friends too, wasn't organised by me!

If it were it would have been a sainsburys meal deal, a four finger kitcat, a 3 finger warm up and a 1minute dessert :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Sir


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning Sir


Morning big fella how was the weekend? Nice recovery time I hope?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Should have just got her a bottle of Buckfast


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Morning big fella how was the weekend? Nice recovery time I hope?


Pmsl actualy i am fooked,we had 350miles to drive in all,mostly towing in old transit van like a pikey,which was full to the roof whith toot out of awning,but it was ok,go back next week for a rest,thanks mate,what you upto today?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Should have just got her a bottle of Buckfast


She got a fast buck if that helps :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Pmsl actualy i am fooked,we had 350miles to drive in all,mostly towing in old transit van like a pikey,which was full to the roof whith toot out of awning,but it was ok,go back next week for a rest,thanks mate,what you upto today?


Ohhh god mate, that's no good! So relaxed in no way at all then pmsl!

I'm just in from work, gonna grab some kip, eat dinner and go to the gym later I reckon mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What you training?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What you training?


Back and bis mate! Hoping the pip in my delts subsides a bit from the heat/use of them as secondary movers! All the same I'm going to have a warm bath now in awake to get them loosened up a bit!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

On another note, I thought @RXQueenie would have swung by with more pics of her foster dog by now!

Which is in no way a euphemism you set of cvnts :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't drown your duck in the bath ,or choke your chicken!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Don't drown your duck in the bath ,or choke your chicken!


Spoilsport :lol:

Chickens are made to be choken.

That's the saying right?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dunno i got an Emu(no Rod Hull,he choked on one)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> On another note, I thought @RXQueenie would have swung by with more pics of her foster dog by now!
> 
> Which is in no way a euphemism you set of cvnts :lol:


She's gone to a long term foster home... I'm just an 'emergency' one. She's now with 4 other dogs, enjoying lots of snuggles and she'll be homed in no time. She was so sweet


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> She's gone to a long term foster home... I'm just an 'emergency' one. She's now with 4 other dogs, enjoying lots of snuggles and she'll be homed in no time. She was so sweet


Aww no youre joking! hought youd have more time than that!

Braver than me, theres no way I could do it, every one I fostered would become permanant!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Aww no youre joking! hought youd have more time than that!
> 
> Braver than me, theres no way I could do it, every one I fostered would become permanant!!


I already fell into that trap!! wont be happening again lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Aww no youre joking! hought youd have more time than that!
> 
> Braver than me, theres no way I could do it, every one I fostered would become *pregnant*!!


Beast


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Beast


You're a wrong un you, the male ones wouldn't become pregnant you tool :lol:

I do have a few dog/human hybrid children running about though, I think @XRichHx is one the hairy cvnt


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You're a wrong un you, the male ones wouldn't become pregnant you tool :lol:


Aye, but not for the lack of trying... :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You're a wrong un you, the male ones wouldn't become pregnant you tool :lol:
> 
> I do have a few dog/human hybrid children running about though, I think @XRichHx is one the hairy cvnt


Oi oi cheeky. Nothing wrong with a bit of hair, I am male of course lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoulders day but got some pip on my delts... Can't decide whether to go or not...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Shoulders day but got some pip on my delts... Can't decide whether to go or not...


Get some prewo in you. Be fine

What you pinning in delts?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Get some prewo in you. Be fine
> 
> What you pinning in delts?


Homebrew test mate, just never done em before so it's killing!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Didnt make it to the gym yesterday as shoulders were sore but ill force myself to go today. Picture below of how red they are due to pip!!

Bi's and back session from tuesday:

DB hammer curl 14kg wu x 10, 24kg x 20, 14 22kg x 10 slow

Barbell curl 30kg x 8, 6, 5

Slow incline concentration curl 8kg x 10, 7, 6

Yates Row 60x10 100x10, 120x8 Dropset to 100x7 (Fvcked!) Then wide grip rows 60kg x11

Seated row 45kgx10 79kgx10, 8 Dropset to 39x8

Facepulls to finish, didnt write weights.

:thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Doesn't look bad on here but there is a noticeable red mark, just my phones [email protected] at picking it out.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 113194
> 
> 
> Doesn't look bad on here but there is a noticeable red mark, just my phones [email protected] at picking it out.


Best keep any eye on that. Don't want a raging infection unless you previously had sex.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Best keep any eye on that. Don't want a raging infection unless you previously had sex.


Not worried about an infection tbh mate as the area isnt hot, and I feel perfectly fine, no dizziness, nausea etc. Just because not put alot into delts before so they arent used to it IMO.

Its gradually getting better though, hoping it will be gone this weekend.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yesterday's shoulder sesh, surprisingly pip didn't get in the way!

Seated bb press 50x10 60x10,6 DS 50x6

Behind neck 30x 8,7

DB lat raise supersets (16kgx10 8kgx10)

(16kgx5 8kgx8) (14kgx6 8kgx6)

Then some slow seated 8kg reps to failure.

RD fly 22x 12,12,6

Face pull 52x 15,10

Shrug 100kgx7, 140x10, 160x10, 170x4

Then dropped to 100kg and smashed out 17 slow reps, 100kg felt like just an empty bar was immense!

All in all pleased with 170kg shrugs even if it was 4 measly reps! :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yesterday's shoulder sesh, surprisingly pip didn't get in the way!
> 
> Seated bb press 50x10 60x10,6 DS 50x6
> 
> ...


Strong shrugs mate :thumbup:

How's the shoulder?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Strong shrugs mate :thumbup:
> 
> How's the shoulder?


Red pmsl! Its not sore now though so think its alright now, fvcking pu$$y of a thing!

Teach me to jab delts eh!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Red pmsl! Its not sore now though so think its alright now, fvcking pu$$y of a thing!
> 
> Teach me to jab delts eh!


ah don't let that put you off, delts and pecs are my fav sites lately...just start small and build up the ml


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Get some prewo in you. Be fine
> 
> What you pinning in delts?





onthebuild said:


> Homebrew test mate, just never done em before so it's killing!


2.5ml per delt :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> 2.5ml per delt :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just went to gym, did 2 sets on lat pull down, came home :lol:

This pinning delt lark isn't all it's cracked up to be!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> ah don't let that put you off, delts and pecs are my fav sites lately...just start small and build up the ml


Haha see that would be called sensible. I'm just a fvcking spaz :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Get some prewo in you. Be fine
> 
> What you pinning in delts?





onthebuild said:


> Just went to gym, did 2 sets on lat pull down, came home :lol:
> 
> This pinning delt lark isn't all it's cracked up to be!


I can manage 1ml per delt per week and I still get swelling and redness from that lol!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 113421


Such a pretty boy xx

Seriously though, are you pinning the delts on the low side? Only asking as i got a jab from the doc a while back and it was a good inch and a half higher matey.

I was tempted to jab the delts recently as I want them to come on a bit better but if the pip is as bad as you say.....I'd rather not. I still remember the pip from the summer when I jabbed my quads for the first time...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Such a pretty boy xx
> 
> Seriously though, are you pinning the delts on the low side? Only asking as i got a jab from the doc a while back and it was a good inch and a half higher matey.
> 
> I was tempted to jab the delts recently as I want them to come on a bit better but if the pip is as bad as you say.....I'd rather not. I still remember the pip from the summer when I jabbed my quads for the first time...


No mate I didn't jab where the bruise is that's the weird thing, if you imagine your side delt as a circle I jabbed bang in the middle, alot higher than the bruise/redness.

All I can guess is over time, gravity and the flow of blood has maybe pushed the oil lower or something?

Mate I'm goin back to glutes, if it ain't broke, don't fix it?!?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No mate I didn't jab where the bruise is that's the weird thing, if you imagine your side delt as a circle I jabbed bang in the middle, alot higher than the bruise/redness.
> 
> All I can guess is over time, gravity and the flow of blood has maybe pushed the oil lower or something?
> 
> Mate I'm goin back to glutes, if it ain't broke, don't fix it?!?


Do pecs and biceps


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Do pecs and biceps


Pmsl tried pecs once, felt too much like I was trying to stab my heart!

Then again I did use a fvcking blue


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Pmsl tried pecs once, felt too much like I was trying to stab my heart!
> 
> Then again I did use a fvcking blue


Pmsl, orange all the way 

Sub Q your delts . They look lean enough !


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, orange all the way
> 
> Sub Q your delts . They look lean enough !


I used orange on delts but it was definitely IM I could feel it goin through the layers, skin, fat, muscle.

Lean enough? Ok I'm a skinny cvnt don't rub it in :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pip update.... Finally dying down, bruising is as below



















Will update back an bi's session once teas sorted, enchiladas!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

For those of you in the know...

GOLD KNIFE YEAH!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> For those of you in the know...
> 
> GOLD KNIFE YEAH!


sasij, iv no played that in months!!! mainly because i dont have the time lol. what u play it on?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> sasij, iv no played that in months!!! mainly because i dont have the time lol. what u play it on?


Xbox buddy, don't play on it for weeks then find myself addicted for a while!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Few supplies










To say muscle food is meant to be 'lean chicken' it's getting fattier and fattier every time I order!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Few supplies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did all that set you back? I've thought about ordering some chicken from them, I'm not ar?ed about the fat on them, it can be cut off in a few seconds. Do they shrink much when they're cooked?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> How much did all that set you back? I've thought about ordering some chicken from them, I'm not ar?ed about the fat on them, it can be cut off in a few seconds. Do they shrink much when they're cooked?


I don't mind cutting the fat off but when I'm paying for it by the kilo I was 10kg of CHICKEN not 9.5kg of chicken and half a kilo of fat pmsl :lol:

They barely shrink at all which is why I buy from them, especially when roasted in foil.

Think it was 75quid for the lot, 10kg of chicken, 2.5kg of sausage and a kilo of bacon.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> I don't mind cutting the fat off but when I'm paying for it by the kilo I was 10kg of CHICKEN not 9.5kg of chicken and half a kilo of fat pmsl :lol:
> 
> They barely shrink at all which is why I buy from them, especially when roasted in foil.
> 
> Think it was 75quid for the lot, 10kg of chicken, 2.5kg of sausage and a kilo of bacon.


Fair point haha!!!!

My local butcher charges £38 for 6kg, they come frozen and with no fat on them but they go from 2kg to ~1350g when they're cooked!!!

That price doesn't sound too bad to me, is that delivered?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Fair point haha!!!!
> 
> My local butcher charges £38 for 6kg, they come frozen and with no fat on them but they go from 2kg to ~1350g when they're cooked!!!
> 
> That price doesn't sound too bad to me, is that delivered?


Yeah free delivery over 75 quid so always get myself 50quids worth of chicken and 25 quids worth of treats lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Fair point haha!!!!
> 
> *My local butcher charges £38 for 6kg, they come frozen and with no fat on them but they go from 2kg to ~1350g when they're cooked!!! *
> 
> That price doesn't sound too bad to me, is that delivered?


id slap the cvnt! pay no more than £5 a kilo...EVER


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> id slap the cvnt! pay no more than £5 a kilo...EVER


X2 on the slap and £5 lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah free delivery over 75 quid so always get myself 50quids worth of chicken and 25 quids worth of treats lol


I'll have a look on their site now, cheers mannnnnn



JANIKvonD said:


> id slap the cvnt! pay no more than £5 a kilo...EVER


Arrrr that's a good price, is that what you local offers? Just worked out I'm paying £6.30 odd per kilo, I don't mind paying that much but not when they shrink to 65% of their raw weight, after cooking!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I'll have a look on their site now, cheers mannnnnn
> 
> Arrrr that's a good price, is that what you local offers? Just worked out I'm paying £6.30 odd per kilo, I don't mind paying that much but not *when they shrink to 65% of their raw weight, after cooking*!!!


fuk that mate, deffo switch to muscle food or whoever if theres no other local butchers, & buy it fresh..NOT frozen. i get 5kg for £24 of superb quality stuff. can get 5kg halal stuff for £19 but its got a strange taste to it lol? fuk knows why as the other stuff i get is prob halal too but just not labeled it (as majority of chicken is halal these days i think).

we get some good deals up here on chicken too


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk that mate, deffo switch to muscle food or whoever if theres no other local butchers, & buy it fresh..NOT frozen. i get 5kg for £24 of superb quality stuff. can get 5kg halal stuff for £19 but its got a strange taste to it lol? fuk knows why as the other stuff i get is prob halal too but just not labeled it (as majority of chicken is halal these days i think).
> 
> we get some good deals up here on chicken too


Deffo gonna look around for better stuff, cheers mate!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> id slap the cvnt! pay no more than £5 a kilo...EVER


Where you getting breast for a fiver a kilo? Butcher? I've not managed to get under 7


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Where you getting breast for a fiver a kilo? Butcher? I've not managed to get under 7


Yeh the butcher mate. You'll get it cheaper x


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Yeh the butcher mate. You'll get it cheaper x


I tried the one down the road, he was like half kilo for a fiver! lol.

Ill need to have a gander around I think.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I tried the one down the road, he was like half kilo for a fiver! lol.
> 
> Ill need to have a gander around I think.


Fvck me I wouldnt even pay 10 quid a kilo for swan, never mind chicken :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck me I wouldnt even pay 10 quid a kilo for swan, never mind chicken :lol:


I probably wouldn't either considering there's **** all meat on swan lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Yeh the butcher mate. You'll get it cheaper x


Bookers if you can get there 5kg for £19.95,plus offers,need a co name though...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck me I wouldnt even pay 10 quid a kilo for swan, never mind chicken :lol:





XRichHx said:


> I probably wouldn't either considering there's **** all meat on swan lol





biglbs said:


> Bookers if you can get there 5kg for £19.95,plus offers,need a co name though...


i was watching natures swarms last night on eden.....in africa they get an anual 'fly swarm'...the locals wet the bottom on a pan & fill the cvnt up....then they compact them all together, mould them into burger shapes & fry them 'fly burgers'. have 17x more protein than a beef burger :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i was watching natures swarms last night on eden.....in africa they get an anual 'fly swarm'...the locals wet the bottom on a pan & fill the cvnt up....then they compact them all together, mould them into burger shapes & fry them 'fly burgers'. have 17x more protein than a beef burger :thumb:


Mmm tasty... :lol:

Neve did post up back and bi sesh from Monday!

DB hammer 24kgx20, 16 22kgx16

BB curls 30kgx10, 6 20kgxfail

Slow incline curls 8kgx 10,10,8

Yates row 60kgx10 100kgx14 120x8 110x5

Face pull 39x10 52x10,9

Machine seated row 32x10 73x10 86x6

And done. Chuffed about 24kg hammer curls for a full 10 each arm. Also about Yates rows ,120kg for 8 reps! going to drop the 60kg and start at 100, then go to 120 and squeeze out 10 reps next week!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Mmm tasty... :lol:
> 
> Neve did post up back and bi sesh from Monday!
> 
> ...


iv always though u were hammer curling 24kg x20 EACH ARM.....never doubted ya for a second :lol: 10 seems more realistic though 

good rowing


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv always though u were hammer curling 24kg x20 EACH ARM.....never doubted ya for a second :lol: 10 seems more realistic though
> 
> good rowing


Hahah I wish mate, bit too much volume for my liking that though :lol:

It's alternate arms so I count to 20 but only do 10 each arm


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

430g of chicken in wraps, and mars ice cream. Feel fvcking sick now!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> 430g of chicken in wraps, and mars ice cream. Feel fvcking sick now!


480g chicken, 250g haggis, 2 huge baked spuds & a pile of green beans.....man up ya cvnt


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 480g chicken, 250g haggis, 2 huge baked spuds & a pile of green beans.....man up ya cvnt


Hahah cooked up 800g chicken but couldnt manage it!!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Mmm tasty... :lol:
> 
> Neve did post up back and bi sesh from Monday!
> 
> ...


Top stuff on the rows mateweights are flying up now :thumbup1:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 480g chicken, 250g haggis, 2 huge baked spuds & a pile of green beans.....man up ya cvnt


Mmm haggis, might get the wife to make some this weekend.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Mmm haggis, might get the wife to make some this weekend.


She's English......don't let her near it!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> She's English......don't let her near it!!!


Is she? Rich you cvnt, coming down here, stealing our women :lol:

Just done 210g of whey with 100g fine oats, and a shed load of whole milk... Bloated is correct.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Is she? Rich you cvnt, coming down here, stealing our women :lol:
> 
> Just done 210g of whey with 100g fine oats, and a shed load of whole milk... Bloated is correct.


210g of whey?!?!? ur off ur nut


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 210g of whey?!?!? ur off ur nut


Aye 6 scoops haha!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Aye 6 scoops haha!


PMSL farts are gonna be epic


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL farts are gonna be epic


Got the mrs over last night and again tonight, she's gonna love that.

Steak and blowjob day was a success if steak mince counts :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Got the mrs over last night and again tonight, she's gonna love that.
> 
> Steak and blowjob day was a success if steak mince counts :thumb:


i had steak!!...nae BJ tho as she fell asleep.....so i just pulled the head off it next to her in the bed llf


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i had steak!!...nae BJ tho as she fell asleep.....so i just pulled the head off it next to her in the bed llf


PMSL next to her?! what would you have done if she woke up??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> PMSL next to her?! what would you have done if she woke up??


kept going lol, turns her rite on


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> kept going lol, turns her rite on


Animals, the both of you!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> kept going lol, turns her rite on


I think @onthebuild needs to be getting with an older more experienced girl, he's clearly missing out lol.

And the bird, she's not really English as she was born here but her dad and mum is so she's ****in English to me.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

210g of whey lol id be sick as a pig! hardcore


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I think @onthebuild needs to be getting with an older more experienced girl, he's clearly missing out lol.
> 
> And the bird, she's not really English as she was born here but her dad and mum is so she's ****in English to me.


I bet she never lets you forget it when the football/rugby's on :lol:



Sambuca said:


> 210g of whey lol id be sick as a pig! hardcore


I have 105g per shake normally anyway :lol:

Just thought I'd have double and some oats, a 'supershake' if you will. Tell you what I've never burped as much in my life.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chest and tris, nice pump, but wasnt breaking any records, since every fvcking thing in the place seems broken!

Got a pic for the ol' 30 day arm challenge:



Some fat cvnt came over and told me my form was terrible on bench press, and I was going to injure myself. After I told him it was actually close grip bench press, a tricep exercise, he waddled off and started doing what I can only describe as 'lower back curls' with the 28kg dumbells. Fvcking showed me!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Chest and tris, nice pump, but wasnt breaking any records, since every fvcking thing in the place seems broken!
> 
> Got a pic for the ol' 30 day arm challenge:
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!! :lol: brilliant.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

guns looking ace btw son! get avi changed & we can start a new group 'bicep bro's' llf


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers mate, if only I was as wide as you, you big ugly fvcker :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate, if only I was as wide as you, you big sexy fvcker :lol:


get out my erse ffs


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Your both skinny [email protected]


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Your both skinny [email protected]


Now then, where have you been hiding you kilt wearing puffter?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

he's been hiding from rich


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Who's rich?

Richy boy is he still alive?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Who's rich?
> 
> Richy boy is he still alive?


i thought you's would be buming it up now ur both at the same gym?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ah no!

I had to switch back to old gym as the times were killing me, as my business is getting mental now I have to do early mornings or really late night at the gym

The council gym although better only opened at 9:30am and shut at 9pm am still a member though


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Ah no!
> 
> I had to switch back to old gym as the times were killing me, as my business is getting mental now I have to do early mornings or really late night at the gym
> 
> The council gym although better only opened at 9:30am and shut at 9pm am still a member though


Lies, your just avoiding me after that time I said you looked good in the after session shower :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Ah no!
> 
> I had to switch back to old gym as the times were killing me, as my business is getting mental now I have to do early mornings or really late night at the gym
> 
> The council gym although better only opened at 9:30am and shut at 9pm am still a member though


Get yourself in a 24 hour gym mate?

Whats your business mate, anything interesting?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Get yourself in a 24 hour gym mate?
> 
> Whats your business mate, anything interesting?


Lol 24 hours gym? You don't know much About Scotland do you?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/CMS-joinery/273096316066121?ref=hl

^^ have a look at what I do

@XRichHx if you said I looked good in the shower you sir would have an asshole like a wizards sleeve!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Lol 24 hours gym? You don't know much About Scotland do you?


Ahh do you backwards cvnts go to bed when the sun dials stop working?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/CMS-joinery/273096316066121?ref=hl
> 
> ^^ have a look at what I do
> 
> @XRichHx if you said I looked good in the shower you sir would have an asshole like a wizards sleeve!


That bath looks cracking!

CMS, is your name Craig Mackail Smith? If so, sign for leeds united please?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> That bath looks cracking!
> 
> CMS, is your name Craig Mackail Smith? If so, sign for leeds united please?


I wish I had his feckin money


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Lol 24 hours gym? You don't know much About Scotland do you?


pure gym in dundee is 24hr


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> pure gym in dundee is 24hr


Is Dundee in scotland?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvcking Sundays are the bane of my life! Can't get sh1t all done because of work :lol:

Taking wraps and BBQ mince for dinner with a shake and a bbw protein flapjack so at least I won't go hungry!

Managed to break my laptop too, which isn't ideal, fvcker is gonna go flying soon!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone else find it annoying when tshirts do that thing where the neck line sticks out at the back?

Skin tight on the chest/shoulders/arms baggy as **** back of the neck and waist?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Anyone else find it annoying when tshirts do that thing where the neck line sticks out at the back?
> 
> Skin tight on the chest/shoulders/arms baggy as **** back of the neck and waist?


Yes I ****ing can't stand it. It looks stupid.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yes I ****ing can't stand it. It looks stupid.


I feel like a fvcking shark, with a fin on my back :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I feel like a fvcking shark, with a fin on my back :lol:


I had a few t shirts that did that with my shoulders cause I had none, back was never an issue cause I had a fat chest. Ha.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I had a few t shirts that did that with my shoulders cause I had none, back was never an issue cause I had a fat chest. Ha.


You saying I don't have a chest you cvnt :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You saying I don't have a chest you cvnt :lol:


Na I'm saying you need to stop by t shirts from asda. Ha.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Na I'm saying you need to stop by t shirts from asda. Ha.


 :lol: Tesco smart price is good though yeah? Im a poor cvnt remember!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoddy day, been rushed off me feet! Just cooking up 800g mince, some pasta and a Bolognese sauce, courtesy of mr dolmio :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Many meals does 800g mince do ya?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Many meals does 800g mince do ya?


Would love to say two or 3 but tonight... One :lol:

About 1500 cals at a guess?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Would love to say two or 3 but tonight... One :lol:
> 
> About 1500 cals at a guess?


Llf have a rep


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Anyone else find it annoying when tshirts do that thing where the neck line sticks out at the back?
> 
> Skin tight on the chest/shoulders/arms baggy as **** back of the neck and waist?


U rolled they sleeves up ya wee poof lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> U rolled they sleeves up ya wee poof lol


Course I have mate it's an XL, the sleeves are down me p1ssing forearms if I don't :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got back from the gym, attempted the 26kg DBS for hammer curls, got 16! Not bad but form suffered a bit!

Had to share a barbell with a lad doing deads, so Yates rows were a bit difficult as had to lift from the floor then get in position, so didn't go any higher than 100kg, which was a bit [email protected]

Finally sweating, aching and knackered from the gym, loving it! Walking home from morrisons with shopping bags, not loving it so much! Backs in pieces pmsl!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just got back from the gym, attempted the 26kg DBS for hammer curls, got 16! Not bad but form suffered a bit!
> 
> Had to share a barbell with a lad doing deads, so Yates rows were a bit difficult *as had to lift from the floor then get in position*, so didn't go any higher than 100kg, which was a bit [email protected]
> 
> Finally sweating, aching and knackered from the gym, loving it! Walking home from morrisons with shopping bags, not loving it so much! Backs in pieces pmsl!


tis how mr yates himself does them


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> tis how mr yates himself does them


Not on the videos I've seen lol!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Not on the videos I've seen lol!


obvs been watching the wrong ones :whistling:






skip to 40 mins in...and behold :thumbup1:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just got back from the gym, attempted the 26kg DBS for hammer curls, got 16! Not bad but form suffered a bit!
> 
> Had to share a barbell with a lad doing deads, so Yates rows were a bit difficult as had to lift from the floor then get in position, so didn't go any higher than 100kg, which was a bit [email protected]
> 
> Finally sweating, aching and knackered from the gym, loving it! Walking home from morrisons with shopping bags, not loving it so much! Backs in pieces pmsl!


Did you go to Morrisons after the gym?

I went to tesco to get stuff to make fudge, i wanted to eat everything in site. It was crazy.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Did you go to Morrisons after the gym?
> 
> I went to tesco to get stuff to make fudge, i wanted to eat everything in site. It was crazy.


Yeah after gym mate. I find myself buying all sorts of sh1te after a gym session when the appetite is going crazy! Jammie dodgers by the basket full :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah after gym mate. I find myself buying all sorts of sh1te after a gym session when the appetite is going crazy! Jammie dodgers by the basket full :lol:


Wrong... so wrong!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Wrong... so wrong!!


x2 smash at least 200g cooked meat and a healthy serving of carbs too with some veg and watch the gains come!

When im bulking i have a banana immediately after training, then a shake then the above.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah after gym mate. I find myself buying all sorts of sh1te after a gym session when the appetite is going crazy! Jammie dodgers by the basket full :lol:


Fat cúnt!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If you looked in my cupboards/freezer you'd think I was a fat cvnt, I buy that much sh1te when I'm hungry and then never touch it :lol:

I hope by cooked meat you don't mean that processed Bernard Mathews sh1te that tastes like wet rubber :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> If you looked in my cupboards/freezer you'd think I was a fat cvnt, I buy that much sh1te when I'm hungry and then never touch it :lol:
> 
> *I hope by cooked meat you don't mean that processed Bernard Mathews sh1te that tastes like wet rubber * :lol:


No you gimp i mean meat that you have cooked e.g. chicken breast, beef, fish, horse etc


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> No you gimp i mean meat that you have cooked e.g. chicken breast, beef, fish, horse etc


Horse :lol:

Had a conversation with someone at work about the horse meat scandal. She reckoned she would never knowingly eat horse, because of all the drugs they give them to keep them lean and under control. I was thinking to myself, I think a bit of ket and clen are the least of my worries love!

It was one of those nod and agree moments :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Horse :lol:
> 
> Had a conversation with someone at work about the horse meat scandal. She reckoned she would never knowingly eat horse, because of all the drugs they give them to keep them lean and under control. I was thinking to myself, I think a bit of ket and clen are the least of my worries love!
> 
> It was one of those nod and agree moments :lol:


 :lol:

I doubt its just horse that gets all those drugs, i would hate to see what goes on behind the scenes with our food. Either way i would eat horse, its a lean meat plus i could make jokes about eating Seabiscuit


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 114536
> 
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Only 125mg per ml?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Only 125mg per ml?


Aye mate, not looking at smashing in a big dose though so suits me fine. Thinking 2ml a week.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Aye mate, not looking at smashing in a big dose though so suits me fine. Thinking 2ml a week.


Which is 250 but that will last 5 weeks. Not very economical. Hope you never paid much per vial.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Which is 250 but that will last 5 weeks. Not very economical. Hope you never paid much per vial.


Got more than one vial mate. Price wasn't too bad, trens expensive though so it cost more than Id pay for test!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Got more than one vial mate. Price wasn't too bad, trens expensive though so it cost more than Id pay for test!


Yeah I know it's not cheap which is a shame. But works though so they can justify the price lol.

You lean bulking?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah I know it's not cheap which is a shame. But works though so they can justify the price lol.
> 
> You lean bulking?


Yeah just a mate had the fuerza stuff thought id give it a go! Its strong stuff by all accounts, but see how I go after a vial of the stuff, and may get some more and increase dose.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah just a mate had the fuerza stuff thought id give it a go! Its strong stuff by all accounts, but see how I go after a vial of the stuff, and may get some more and increase dose.


In sure the dose will be increased anyway :lol:

You used deca?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> In sure the dose will be increased anyway :lol:
> 
> You used deca?


Only once, again very low dose, so never had a full blast.

So many new labs flying around, my sources only stock WC and Prochem. But I don't know whether to risk trying new labs and it being pish or stick with WC an Prochem, even if they're a bit more expensive.

Only got fuerza cos a mate wanted rid of it tbh, and a few on here rate it.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Only once, again very low dose, so never had a full blast.
> 
> So many new labs flying around, my sources only stock WC and Prochem. But I don't know whether to risk trying new labs and it being pish or stick with WC an Prochem, even if they're a bit more expensive.
> 
> Only got fuerza cos a mate wanted rid of it tbh, and a few on here rate it.


It's a catch 22 with new labs, even I got some BSI in my stash ha. Let us know how you get on, I think I got a list for fuerza but Ive always though WC was better priced with their larger vials.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> It's a catch 22 with new labs, even I got some BSI in my stash ha. Let us know how you get on, I think I got a list for fuerza but Ive always though WC was better priced with their larger vials.


I thought WC was decent priced until I noticed the blend I wanted was only a 10ml vial, and the price of one of the 20mls!

What's your stash consist of? Don't make me too jealous!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I thought WC was decent priced until I noticed the blend I wanted was only a 10ml vial, and the price of one of the 20mls!
> 
> What's your stash consist of? Don't make me too jealous!


I say stash its hardly aladdins cave but I have

2 x 10 vials of test e

2 x 10ml of test 400

1 x deca 300

1 x test p

1 x tren A

Pct and hcg ****.

Dbol

Dnp

Clen

T3


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I say stash its hardly aladdins cave but I have
> 
> 2 x 10 vials of test e
> 
> ...


Decent stash that mate!!

It would take a lot of my willpower not to pump it all in pmsl


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Decent stash that mate!!
> 
> It would take a lot of my willpower not to pump it all in pmsl


Yeah I know, it's just there in the cupboard, I really want to use the deca to bulk but I want to cut back properly first.

Plenty of test sitting for a cruise as well ha.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah I know, it's just there in the cupboard, I really want to use the deca to bulk but I want to cut back properly first.
> 
> Plenty of test sitting for a cruise as well ha.


Deca should be good! Test/deca/dbol is a standard bulking cycle!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Deca should be good! Test/deca/dbol is a standard bulking cycle!


Yeah that's exactly why I want to run, from a lean base, I'm gonna order up some blue hearts as well. Just need to wait till later in the year for it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah that's exactly why I want to run, from a lean base, I'm gonna order up some blue hearts as well. Just need to wait till later in the year for it.


You gonna wait till after summer to bulk? Or just do it whenever you feel lean enough?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You gonna wait till after summer to bulk? Or just do it whenever you feel lean enough?


Ill see how I feel I think, I don't that the last time, not exactly time off/on. Ill get more bloods done this time again, I never went back for my last set so ill need to make sure I do it this time.

Bulking as soon as possible though.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Ill see how I feel I think, I don't that the last time, not exactly time off/on. Ill get more bloods done this time again, I never went back for my last set so ill need to make sure I do it this time.
> 
> Bulking as soon as possible though.


I think some people are predisposed to lose fat easily, and some are predisposed to gain muscle quickly. Only the rare few naturally do both well IMO. So if you struggle to lose fat hopefully you'll be able to bulk like crazy.

I find it easier to lose fat than gain muscle in all honesty, but again, swings and roundabouts!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I think some people are predisposed to lose fat easily, and some are predisposed to gain muscle quickly. Only the rare few naturally do both well IMO. So if you struggle to lose fat hopefully you'll be able to bulk like crazy.
> 
> I find it easier to lose fat than gain muscle in all honesty, but again, swings and roundabouts!


Would agree with this. I cant loose fat easily but I think im not too bad for putting it on.

I stopped cutting back in Aug, lost 20lbs overall, was 182, bulked from August to Jan, go to 202. Im not 192 so 10lbs down, but im actually leaner than I was in August. So im not sure what is classed as excellent muscle building but I estimate I've put on a 12-14 lbs of muscle in that time? Who knows? It looked completely different.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I think some people are predisposed to lose fat easily, and some are predisposed to gain muscle quickly. Only the rare few naturally do both well IMO. So if you struggle to lose fat hopefully you'll be able to bulk like crazy.
> 
> I find it easier to lose fat than gain muscle in all honesty, but again, swings and roundabouts!


I seem to be the opposite mate, lose fat slow and gain muscle faster. It's rather frustrating


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Always want what you don't got! Cos id rather gain muscle quick and lose fat slow lmao!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Always want what you don't got! Cos id rather gain muscle quick and lose fat slow lmao!


I'm not so sure about that tbh. Lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Job interview today at 4, finished work last night at 3am, absolutely knackered! Probably fall asleep in the interview knowing my luck!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Job interview today at 4, finished work last night at 3am, absolutely knackered! Probably fall asleep in the interview knowing my luck!


wheres the job interview for mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> wheres the job interview for mate?


Hollister mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good luck mate....whatever the fuk holister is


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good luck mate....whatever the fuk holister is


It's where bicep boys buy xxs tshirts from mate.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Holister, the only clothes shop chain in the world where they have the lights out in the shop so you can't see what the fcuk your buying!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Holister, the only clothes shop chain in the world where they have the lights out in the shop so you can't see what the fcuk your buying!!


True story, bought a nice grey hoodie from there, well pleased, got home, got it out the bag... Brown.

Fvcking looked grey in the dark!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

uz serious lol? dark in the shop


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> uz serious lol? dark in the shop


Yeah mate. That's what its like


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's fcuking murder, they also look like Chinese takeaways from the outside, and smell like a p00fs parlour inside. All the jeans are skinny fit and the combat shorts are like something tintin would wear...but the hoodies and joggies are quality, some of the zippers are class too....the birds that work in these shops are top notch Aswell. Shame I'm skint and shop in primark...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Dont think ive ever seen a hollister shop in stirling before.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Dont think ive ever seen a hollister shop in stirling before.


thats because you all shop in marks and spencer in Stirling mate :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> thats because you all shop in marks and spencer in Stirling mate :lol:


I thought Stirling was a brand of cigarettes pmsl shows how much I know!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> thats because you all shop in marks and spencer in Stirling mate :lol:


lol I think I've been In there once, can't even mind where the hell it is. :/


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I thought Stirling was a brand of cigarettes pmsl shows how much I know!


It's roughly where we beat your English ****s back in the day. But I know that probably doesn't get taught in English schools ha


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha it is very dark in Hollister / Abercrombie.

One plus point though, models everywhere you look!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Haha it is very dark in Hollister / Abercrombie.
> 
> One plus point though, models everywhere you look!


Yeah that's the job I've applied for mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> It's roughly where we beat your English ****s back in the day. But I know that probably doesn't get taught in English schools ha


Ahh so that's the place you got your, 'freeeeeedddddooooommmm' ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate. That's what its like
> 
> View attachment 114830


WTF....im handing in my application today, thats a rapists haven


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> WTF....im handing in my application today, thats a rapists haven


They don't sell children's clothes though mate, so how will you lure in your targets?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> They don't sell children's clothes though mate, so how will you lure in your targets?


With his new puppy silly bollox


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> With his new puppy silly bollox


Ahh it all makes sense now!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chest and tris this afternoon. Plus notes for today: won £1 on a scratch card... Invested it in a lottery ticket :lol:

Snow:










That's all gents.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Session was absolute dogsh1te! Tweaked shoulder and couldn't lift more than 60kg on barbell! Fvcked me right off, time for a few rest days I think?

Thought?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Session was absolute dogsh1te! Tweaked shoulder and couldn't lift more than 60kg on barbell! Fvcked me right off, time for a few rest days I think?
> 
> Thought?


Got with your gut feeling. Rest.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Session was absolute dogsh1te! Tweaked shoulder and couldn't lift more than 60kg on barbell! Fvcked me right off, time for a few rest days I think?
> 
> Thought?


First thought : I'm stronger than you :lol:

Second thought : you tweaked it when you opened your musclefood package too quickly

Third thought : pics or no lotto cash 'windfall'

Fourth thought : .... :lol:

Deep heat, anti flams and pain killers mate. It's how im dealing with mine now. Once a week I get the tennis ball and work it into the tender area. Seems to be helping slightly. How'd your interview go btw??

My mrs loves the snow, wants to move up to Aberdeen or surrounding area just for this reason. Daft boot


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> First thought : I'm stronger than you :lol:
> 
> Second thought : you tweaked it when you opened your musclefood package too quickly
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong I like the snow... For about 10 mins then it's just an inconvenience!

I think anyone would be stronger than me yesterday it was diabolical! Shoulder went on 60kg I thought fvck it, might be ok. Deracked 100kg, got it halfway down and knew it wasn't going back up so had to bail :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Don't get me wrong I like the snow... For about 10 mins then it's just an inconvenience!
> 
> I think anyone would be stronger than me yesterday it was diabolical! Shoulder went on 60kg I thought fvck it, might be ok. Deracked 100kg, got it halfway down and knew it wasn't going back up so had to bail :lol:


Thing is mate shoulder injuries mess with your head more than anything else. Everytime you lift you wait for it to go again


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers lads!

Feeling a lot better now, but going to do back+bis today, shoulders+traps tomorrow and legs+lats weds so chest gets a huge rest. Hopefully that'll sort it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u broke the 100kg peg for pressing before mate? i find im usually p!sh at lifting when its cold outside....so i turn my heaters full blast in my motor until im sweating my t!ts off lol....anything to avoid cardio


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u broke the 100kg peg for pressing before mate? i find im usually p!sh at lifting when its cold outside....so i turn my heaters full blast in my motor until im sweating my t!ts off lol....anything to avoid cardio


Yeah mate, 100kg I've done before, last chest session I was using 100, then this session fvcking 60 was too much! Nuts eh?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate, 100kg I've done before, last chest session I was using 100, then this session fvcking 60 was too much! Nuts eh?


u doing whole sets with the 100kg? i remember having this mental barier over this weight for years!...hope for 150 for a couple by the end of this blast


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u doing whole sets with the 100kg? i remember having this mental barier over this weight for years!...hope for 150 for a couple by the end of this blast


Yeah mate 100 is a working set like. Did it crazy that I can Yates row more than I can bench! Back must be a lot stronger lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate 100 is a working set like. Did it crazy that I can Yates row more than I can bench! Back must be a lot stronger lol!


im getting lower back pumps when i do yates row...so i support chest on a bench & its fukin nails lol. gonna switch back to DB rows soon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate 100 is a working set like. Did it crazy that I can Yates row more than I can bench! Back must be a lot stronger lol!


Good lad!

Of course it's stronger ya lemon. Back and legs out do puny pecs all day long


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im getting lower back pumps when i do yates row...so i support chest on a bench & its fukin nails lol. gonna switch back to DB rows soon


You sticking your ar$e out like a feggit? That stops my lower back bending over and then it doesn't hurt!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!
> 
> Of course it's stronger ya lemon. Back and legs out do puny pecs all day long


Sorry on phone so can't multiquote! Yeah I guess back is a lot stronger come to think of it!

Wonder why bent over rows aren't an Olympic/strongman event?! Or are they?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

How'd your job interview go btw mate?

Ditto @JANIKvonD on the lower back pumps with the Yates row. Can feel it all the way down my left quad !!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> How'd your job interview go btw mate?
> 
> Ditto @JANIKvonD on the lower back pumps with the Yates row. Can feel it all the way down my left quad !!


Seemed to go well, will find out when the next lot of Interviews are done and they pick who they want. Tbh though they seem a set of snobby cvnts so be 50/50 whether I leave my current job.

Depends on hours and hourly rate tbh


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Seemed to go well, will find out when the next lot of Interviews are done and they pick who they want. Tbh though they seem a set of snobby cvnts so be 50/50 whether I leave my current job.
> 
> Depends on hours and hourly rate tbh


Just had my interview with decathlon in Glasgow, iv never been in the place before in my life. Guy asks what iv bought from the store before, my classic reply

"Erm, stuff?"

Be a quality job though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Just had my interview with decathlon in Glasgow, iv never been in the place before in my life. Guy asks what iv bought from the store before, my classic reply
> 
> "Erm, stuff?"
> 
> Be a quality job though


What is it mate? A gym or something?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You sticking your ar$e out like a feggit? That stops my lower back bending over and then it doesn't hurt!


yeh erse oot....my form is spot on tbf. iv got a bad lower back as it is so cant afford to do sh!t wrong lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh erse oot....my form is spot on tbf. iv got a bad lower back as it is so cant afford to do sh!t wrong lol


Yeah don't wanna fvck lower back up! Affects pretty much every lift like!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah don't wanna fvck lower back up! Affects pretty much every lift like!


here, uz ever get back pumps from tren? canna mind of getting them like this on the short ester stuff & im getting cracking lower back pumps emptying the dish washer atm lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What is it mate? A gym or something?


Nah mate, the biggest sports retailer in Europe, just a big fcuk off sports shop. They are looking for a running and nutrition 'specialist'

:lol: I applied :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> here, uz ever get back pumps from tren? canna mind of getting them like this on the short ester stuff & im getting cracking lower back pumps emptying the dish washer atm lol


Me me me me me!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> here, uz ever get back pumps from tren? canna mind of getting them like this on the short ester stuff & im getting cracking lower back pumps emptying the dish washer atm lol


Heard that's how @biglbs fvcked his up! Attack of the dishwasher!

Not so much on tren, more dbol for me!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Nah mate, the biggest sports retailer in Europe, just a big fcuk off sports shop. They are looking for a running and nutrition 'specialist'
> 
> :lol: I applied :lol:


Hahah specialist in people running away from you pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Heard that's how @biglbs fvcked his up! Attack of the dishwasher!
> 
> Not so much on tren, more dbol for me!


Exactly,it is a no/no!(twice now too pmsl)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk am i doing near the dishwasher anyway?!...gonna sort that b!tch out tonight


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk am i doing near the dishwasher anyway?!...gonna sort that b!tch out tonight


Women were given smaller feet so that they could get closer to the sink, oven and dishwasher


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Women were given smaller feet so that they could get closer to the sink, oven and dishwasher


I have now bought one of those gadgets,you screw it to the bed and it does the washing up and cooking for you....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I have now bought one of those gadgets,you screw it to the bed and it does the washing up and cooking for you....


You must have bought the upgraded newer version to the one I got as you screw mine in the bed then keep it in the kitchen...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoulders a lot better!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Jesus Christ!! How long are your fingers in this new avi pal!!

Those would bring delight to women all over the UK...and prostates in the jails worldwide..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Jesus Christ!! How long are your fingers in this new avi pal!!
> 
> Those would bring delight to women all over the UK...and prostates in the jails worldwide..


Haha I didn't realise they were that long, I look like a long fingered freak now you mention it!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Food today:

Big bowl of oats

105g whey & 105g powdered oats

Big bowl of 250g chicken plus peppers onions and spice.

6 eggs

Two whole meal toast

105g whey

Chicken, mushroom peppercorn sauce and rice

Vimto ice lolly :lol:

105g powdered oats

Bowl of strawberry crisp cereal

105g whey

So to sum up 3 whey shakes, 2 oat shakes, 2 chicken meals, 6 eggs and other bits n bobs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Food today:
> 
> Big bowl of oats
> 
> ...


On about me fat pr**k :lol: some good eating there


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> On about me fat pr**k :lol: some good eating there


Question is now to have toasting waffles, jam and cream or not? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Question is now to have toasting waffles, jam and cream or not? :lol:


Haha...fuk yes!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I can see your on janko stankovic diet mr Rhodes

Better watch out you'll turn dundonian


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Food today:
> 
> Big bowl of oats
> 
> ...


No wonder you're growing ,good food mate,reps for avi


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I can see your on janko stankovic diet mr Rhodes
> 
> Better watch out you'll turn dundonian


Llf that's 2 ppl who've said this yesterday! My diet must be superb lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No wonder you're growing ,good food mate,reps for avi


Thanks for that mate ill return when on laptop


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Goodbye shoulder pain


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chest and tris done! Did higher reps of 90kg on bench so as to look after the shoulder, managed 16reps first set, which isn't bad since I can just push 100 for 10, and then fail 2nd and 3rd sets.

Mixed in some decline which I haven't done in a while, felt strong pushing 70kg with ease after 3 sets on flat, but again didn't want to go too high and risk shoulder going.

Triceps however I decided to push it and cracked 50kg on skull crushers. Had to use a wider grip, then lowered weight on 3rd set and used a narrower grip to really fry tris.

Tren update, second jab done, no sides as of yet except maybe increased appetite (although that could be bit b12).

300mg deca gone in delt, hope the pip ain't bad!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So much for an early night, neighbours have had loud music on since about 10pm. This has happened more and more frequently for the past few weeks, to the point I even left a note in the hall... Which was promptly taken down, screwed up, and left outside my door.

Set of CVNTS.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> So much for an early night, neighbours have had loud music on since about 10pm. This has happened more and more frequently for the past few weeks, to the point I even left a note in the hall... Which was promptly taken down, screwed up, and left outside my door.
> 
> Set of CVNTS.


Report the fvckers. Give them a flipping asbo lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Report the fvckers. Give them a flipping asbo lol


It got to the point we rang this noise nuisance place and two fellas came and had a word. She was shouting n screaming at them which will probably work in our favour!

Wouldn't mind but it's getting more and more common, left a note that got screwed up, and I work 2 jobs and uni so why little sleep I have is everything!

Anyway ill see what happens, expecting there to be some kind of repercussions!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> It got to the point we rang this noise nuisance place and two fellas came and had a word. She was shouting n screaming at them which will probably work in our favour!
> 
> Wouldn't mind but it's getting more and more common, left a note that got screwed up, and I work 2 jobs and uni so why little sleep I have is everything!
> 
> Anyway ill see what happens, expecting there to be some kind of repercussions!


Violence?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You order a JD vest mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Violence?


Think they'll definitely kick off tbh, but as far as I'm concerned they can do one, they don't respect us so why should I them?

Good thing is council have said if they have to come out again it becomes antisocial, and she can get an asbo and a £2000 fine! Bet that would go down well.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You order a JD vest mate?


No mate, payday next week so I may treat myself.

Is it quite low cut? hate vests that are high around the neck.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No mate, payday next week so I may treat myself.
> 
> Is it quite low cut? hate vests that are high around the neck.


No idea. I just took the pic from eBay. Ill let you know when I get it if you wanna wait for it to arrive.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> No idea. I just took the pic from eBay. Ill let you know when I get it if you wanna wait for it to arrive.


Aye mate will do, keep us posted.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pair o ****


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pair o ****


Sorry mate they don't sell clothes for big men :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i hate inconsiderate people


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i hate inconsiderate people


Tell me about it mate!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> It got to the point we rang this noise nuisance place and two fellas came and had a word. She was shouting n screaming at them which will probably work in our favour!
> 
> Wouldn't mind but it's getting more and more common, left a note that got screwed up, and I work 2 jobs and uni so why little sleep I have is everything!
> 
> Anyway ill see what happens, expecting there to be some kind of repercussions!


If she was hot, the music wouldn't bother you at all.. :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> If she was hot, the music wouldn't bother you at all.. :lol:


Pmsl that's probably true, but she's a 16stone Jamaican who plays bob Marley full whack :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Pmsl that's probably true, but she's a 16stone Jamaican who plays bob Marley full whack :lol:


Usain bolt would be mortified


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chest and tris today! Good session, gym was dead!

Taking it steady with bb press again as shoulder still isn't right but got 10 reps of 90, then 4 reps of 100 before I felt it start to go!

Thanks to @Muscle Supermkt for the advice on the skulls, felt fantastic doing them on the floor and resting the weight on the floor each rep, in order to lift it from a still state!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Morning! Up early and going to pile in as much food as possible today!

Feel like appetite has been fading so need to kick myself up the erse!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Indeed get that good food down you,i have just done the same!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Morning! Up early and going to pile in as much food as possible today!
> 
> Feel like appetite has been fading so need to kick myself up the *erse*!


if u want to be me mate then you'll need send is pics of ur mrs so i can see what im getting lumbered with


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> if u want to be me mate then you'll need send is pics of ur mrs so i can see what im getting lumbered with


She's only a little thing, I think you'd probably eat her by accident you greedy cvnt!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Indeed get that good food down you,i have just done the same!


Eatings going well, so far I've had

105g whey and full fat milk

Oats

8 eggs

250g chicken fajitas

Protein bar

Off to gym now!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What did you train?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What did you train?


Bi's n back mate!

Went to a different gym as I was in the area meeting a mate, why do the weights always feel heavier when you aren't used to them?!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Pic of the JD vest.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

***


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Pic of the JD vest.


That would look better cut into a stringer...

By better I mean gayer of course :wub:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Bi's n back mate!
> 
> Went to a different gym as I was in the area meeting a mate, why do the weights always feel heavier when you aren't used to them?!


Totaly agree mate,no idea,but they do!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> That would look better cut into a stringer...
> 
> By better I mean gayer of course :wub:


Take that tea shirt back mate it is spelt backwards!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Totaly agree mate,no idea,but they do!


Think the thickness of the bar/db's was slightly less than im used to!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I had a JD T shirt 15 yrs ago when l was a doorman mate, looked sh*t hot in it l did :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> I had a JD T shirt 15 yrs ago when l was a doorman mate, looked sh*t hot in it l did :lol:


Bet you were a ladykiller in that mate! :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Bet you were a ladykiller in that mate! :lol:


Yep, well by ladykiller if you mean men staring at me in boozers then yep, yep l was :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yep, well by ladykiller if you mean men staring at me in boozers then yep, yep l was :lol:


Haha!

Maybe you had one of them knock off JD tshirts... GayD?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Terrible sleep, awake half the night, mind racing and feeling ill.

Unsure wether it's the tren kicking in or sides from a preworkout I had yesterday that contained dmaa. Either way I feel horrible!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Terrible sleep, awake half the night, mind racing and feeling ill.
> 
> Unsure wether it's the tren kicking in or sides from a preworkout I had yesterday that contained dmaa. Either way I feel horrible!


Aw sorry to hear that 

Coffee to get u through the day then early night tonight? X


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Terrible sleep, awake half the night, mind racing and feeling ill.
> 
> Unsure wether it's the tren kicking in or sides from a *preworkout I had yesterday that contained dmaa*. Either way I feel horrible!


Hahaha glad I could be of assistance 

I've been awake since 3am. Off to doctors today and gonna try get some sleepers, this insomnia is becoming ridiculous now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Terrible sleep, awake half the night, mind racing and feeling ill.
> 
> Unsure wether it's the tren kicking in or sides from a preworkout I had yesterday that contained dmaa. Either way I feel horrible!


tren?....what did i miss.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Aw sorry to hear that
> 
> Coffee to get u through the day then early night tonight? X


Eww coffee no thanks :lol:

Have to break out the redbull I think! Early night will be on the cards for sure though, you're right there!



Leeds89 said:


> Hahaha glad I could be of assistance
> 
> I've been awake since 3am. Off to doctors today and gonna try get some sleepers, this insomnia is becoming ridiculous now


Honestly I woke up in the middle of the night, heart was going crazy, and the same thing was going round and round in my head! Nuts



JANIKvonD said:


> tren?....what did i miss.


Tren at 250mg per week mate. Also deca @ 300mg and test @ 750 :thumb:

Second week into these doses.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Eww coffee no thanks :lol:
> 
> Have to break out the redbull I think! Early night will be on the cards for sure though, you're right there!
> 
> ...


pmsl, fuk did i miss that?! would ask how its going....but not well by the look of it lol. u got any bad PIP atm?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl, fuk did i miss that?! would ask how its going....but not well by the look of it lol. u got any bad PIP atm?


Not really mate, get a bit every now and then but I only in glutes and delts and I've been ok recently.

You still suffering?

I honestly think its the pre workout drink I had yesterday, because I'm not getting crazy dreams yet, or mad sweating so don't think its the tren. @Leeds89 trying to poison me the cvnt.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Not really mate, get a bit every now and then but I only in glutes and delts and I've been ok recently.
> 
> You still suffering?
> 
> I honestly think its the pre workout drink I had yesterday, because I'm not getting crazy dreams yet, or mad sweating so don't think its the tren. @Leeds89 trying to poison me the cvnt.


yeh im fuked with it atm lol...getting there tho.

iv had a stim OD with the J3D before....fuking horrible!! stay away from coffee etc if thats what u think it is. get plenty fluids in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh im fuked with it atm lol...getting there tho.
> 
> iv had a stim OD with the J3D before....fuking horrible!! stay away from coffee etc if thats what u think it is. get plenty fluids in


Feel alright now tbh, just horrible all last night. I'll stick to caffeine tabs, no comedown, nice slow energy release! And cheap as fvck.

If you get bad pip, try giving the site a quick massage before pinning, get the muscle really relaxed. Take about a minute rubbing it (behave) and then pin. Worked wonders on delt jabs for me.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Feel alright now tbh, just horrible all last night. I'll stick to caffeine tabs, no comedown, nice slow energy release! And cheap as fvck.
> 
> If you get bad pip, try giving the site a quick massage before pinning, get the muscle really relaxed. Take about a minute rubbing it (behave) and then pin. Worked wonders on delt jabs for me.


yeh tried it all mate....this stuff is just notorious for PIP, i can live with it tho if the results are good....which they are so far.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh tried it all mate....this stuff is just notorious for PIP, i can live with it tho if the results are good....which they are so far.


What is it mate the TTM stuff? Probs cos its high concentration stuff?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> What is it mate the TTM stuff? Probs cos its high concentration stuff?


TNTDEPOT450 (test n tren). yeh thats the reason mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> TNTDEPOT450 (test n tren). yeh thats the reason mate


Yeah that could be it you jobbie :lol:

Sh1te couple of days coming up gains wise.

Got work till 4 today then straight on a train down to derby for a funeral tomorrow. So between this aft and tomorrow evening when I get back food won't be too cracking! Gonna take plenty of whey protein to try limit the damage.

Fingers crossed I can get in the gym tomorrow!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah that could be it you jobbie :lol:
> 
> Sh1te couple of days coming up gains wise.
> 
> ...


auch just get the cals in mate & you'll be fine..fuk taking shakes etc. few trips to BK & 15pints will tide u over


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

oh and sorry about whoevers funeral it is mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> oh and sorry about whoevers funeral it is mate


Well before I left the house I had oats, whey, 6 eggs, a protein bar, 400g of mince and some pasta...

Now I've finished work I've had a large mcdees meal (fvck all monopoly winnings) and a carton of fresh orange :lol:

Tea will be Chinese no doubt :lol:

Funeral is an aunts, only 44 when she died, nuts eh? Maybe she was on the peds?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Well before I left the house I had oats, whey, 6 eggs, a protein bar, 400g of mince and some pasta...
> 
> Now I've finished work I've had a large mcdees meal *(fvck all monopoly winnings)* and a carton of fresh orange :lol:
> 
> ...


i got an instant win for some 'oats so simple' from the breakfast menu lmao!! felt like slaping the cvnts with it!

yeh thats fuking nuts mate...altho life expectancy is droppig i think. we're all getting soft these days


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i got an instant win for some 'oats so simple' from the breakfast menu lmao!! felt like slaping the cvnts with it!
> 
> yeh thats fuking nuts mate...altho life expectancy is droppig i think. we're all getting soft these days


I was more hoping for the park lane 500grand or whatever it is :lol:

Aye it's all that hair gel frying out brains I reckon


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Beef with mushrooms, egg fried rice, sweet and sour chicken, prawn crackers, prawn toast and spare ribs... DONE!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Beef with mushrooms, egg fried rice, sweet and sour chicken, prawn crackers, prawn toast and spare ribs... DONE!


Buffet?

I was at an Indian buffet last night for a birthday, went ****ing ballistic on that ****. No sure ill be down on weight this week ha.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Buffet?
> 
> I was at an Indian buffet last night for a birthday, went ****ing ballistic on that ****. No sure ill be down on weight this week ha.


No mate just a regular takeaway, was starving though so had extra!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Funeral done, horrible things they are. En route to the wake to drink diet coke and talk about morbid things for hopefully only an hour or so because I need to eat!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

En route back to Leeds.

Managed to get in 200g of whey and 6eggs but apart from that all I've had is sh1tty buffet food and my body weight in diet coke/ redbull.

Gonna cook up a load of lean pork steaks when I get in and go to town on those, but not sure if the gym is gonna happen.

Hats off to people like pscarb and others who manage to travel whilst maintaining the lifestyle, I know for one I couldn't! I'm shattered!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tea was 4 pork steaks, 4 rashers thick bacon, packet of egg fried rice and a shake. Shattered now so bed it is!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Get on the keto, just a fantastic way of eating. You feel like sh1t...but the food is ace :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Get on the keto, just a fantastic way of eating. You feel like sh1t...but the food is ace :lol:


Cant grow without a sh1tload of carbs though mate, I just lose BF!

I find it so hard to stuff enough in to grow as it is :lol: without taking carbs out of the equation!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cant grow without a sh1tload of carbs though mate, I just lose BF!
> 
> I find it so hard to stuff enough in to grow as it is :lol: without taking carbs out of the equation!


I don't require carbs or any kind of food to get bigger mate, everytime I look at your avi I grrroooowwwwwwwwww :drool: xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I don't require carbs or any kind of food to get bigger mate, everytime I look at your avi I grrroooowwwwwwwwww :drool: xx


Your's is useless, get a proper pic up ginge!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Your's is useless, get a proper pic up ginge!


Such a volatile tart aren't ya :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Such a volatile tart aren't ya :lol:


That's better, just remember you're the bitch :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, chest and tris, doms like crazy!

guess that's what a good 5 or so days off does for you!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bi's n Back yesterday!

Alternate DB hammer curls 26kgx20, 12, 22kgx12

EZbar curls 35kgx10 45kgx5 35x10, 7 25xfail

Incline db curl 8kg x 10, 8

Yates row 60kgx10 100kgx10 110kgx8

Close grip yates row (really hits lats) 60kgx 16, 11

RD Fly 20kg DB x10, 10, 10

Facepull 59x10 73x 9, 6

:thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Food so far.. (and I feel its going to be a good day...)

8am Frosties (ran out of oats) :lol:

9.30 2 Jacket Spuds with butter and cheese, 5 rashers bacon, 4 eggs.

Will update as the day goes on.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Food so far.. (and I feel its going to be a good day...)
> 
> 8am Frosties (ran out of oats) :lol:
> 
> ...


Bet your breakfast was grrrrrreat :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

8am Frosties (ran out of oats) :lol:

9.30 2 Jacket Spuds with butter and cheese, 5 rashers bacon, 4 eggs.

11 100g whey

1.30 2x chicken breasts 2xpotato waffles

3.30 100g whey

19.00 750g enchiladas

20.00 half a daim cheesecake :bounce: oops

will have another 100g whey before bed.

Will update as the day goes on.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cant grow without a sh1tload of carbs though mate, I just lose BF!
> 
> I find it so hard to stuff enough in to grow as it is :lol: without taking carbs out of the equation!


Baesterd!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I miss cereal


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoulders and traps from yesterday

DB press WU 12kgx10 30kgx10,10,7

BB Press 40kgx10,7,3+ a few partials

Lateral raise 16kgx 10 superset with 8kgx10, 16x7 SS with 8x7, 8kg to failure (11 reps)

Facepull 45x10, 59x10, 66x10, 73x7

BB shrugs 100kgx10, 140x10, 160x5 (then put straps on) 160x9 dropset to 100x10 slowwww

RD fly 20x10, 10 9

All to failure, loved it!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Lats from this morning, decided to give them their own day as they are shockingly bad!

Lat pulldown 66x10 79x8, 6 Dropset to 32x16 reps

Bent over row with very narrow grip (about 4cm between hands), palms facing to hit lats

50x10 90x10, 10, 9

Close grip lat pulldown, 52x10 66x10,8,8

Short and sweet!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Eating today has been:

Oats, banana and golden syrup

100g whey in milk

Left over enchilada from last night

100g whey in water

6 eggs

5g protein works apple BCAA

bagel with bacon and spread cheese

ricecakes

Tea will be spag bol, and then another shake after!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Weighed myself today, a touch over 90kgs, had me at 14.4 stone. This is a loss of 2-3 lbs which is strange but could possibly be a bit of fat loss from the tren I reckon!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Weighed myself today, a touch over 90kgs, had me at 14.4 stone. This is a loss of 2-3 lbs which is strange but could possibly be a bit of fat loss from the tren I reckon!


As long as you look better then its all good


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> As long as you look better then its all good


Never looked so good in the mirror tbh! So just going to keep doing what I'm doing! Food has been good today:

Oats, banana and golden syrup

100g whey

2 jacket spuds, 6 bacon, Philadelphia cheese, grated cheese

100g whey

6 eggs

30g BCAA during workout

100g whey

left over spag bol (about 150g mince and loads of pasta)

tea will be chicken pasta bake, with loads of veg too, and no doubt something sweet for after!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

How is TPW BCAAS mate? I just ran out of the Maxiraws apple & pear finally and shan't be buying it again


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> How is TPW BCAAS mate? I just ran out of the Maxiraws apple & pear finally and shan't be buying it again


Excellent mate, in their apple anyway. Put a review here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-supermarket/210231-muscle-supermarket-product-reviews-overviews-2.html


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Out of interest, what cycles have you done before this one?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Out of interest, what cycles have you done before this one?


Test prop and DNP - Turned into a bulk on prop as I dropped DNP, got fvck all from it.

Before that was test 300mg and tren 200mg per week. - went well, PCT was harsh for first week or so but then recovered fine

Before that was test and dbol, both prochem and low dose, decent gains but also a lot of water, as diet was pretty much eat everything in sight.

Things I would like to try in the future are var, winny and tbol, but unsure of which one to try tbh!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right lads, keep waking up, getting out of bed and getting cramp. It's happened just about everywhere, today was calves and obliques. But also had it in my hands, soles of my feet, ass cheek and hammys.

Any remedies? Everyone says taurine, if that's the only option ill order some, but if there's something I can pick up in town that would be better!

I'm drinking water like its going out of fashion and still getting dry mouth too!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i have same problem. I have some taurine and an electrolyte tablet before bed seems to help.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i have same problem. I have some taurine and an electrolyte tablet before bed seems to help.


Righto mate ill get some ordered!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Right lads, keep waking up, getting out of bed and getting cramp. It's happened just about everywhere, today was calves and obliques. But also had it in my hands, soles of my feet, ass cheek and hammys.
> 
> Any remedies? Everyone says taurine, if that's the only option ill order some, but if there's something I can pick up in town that would be better!
> 
> I'm drinking water like its going out of fashion and still getting dry mouth too!


I got this, I took taurine before my workouts as my lower back pumps were insane and would go down my left leg!

A banana before bed helped me


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I got this, I took taurine before my workouts as my lower back pumps were insane and would go down my left leg!
> 
> A banana before bed helped me


Bet you love a 'banana' before bed you minx :lol:

Pahaha so potassium helps too then?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Bet you love a 'banana' before bed you minx :lol:
> 
> Pahaha so potassium helps too then?


Only unpeeled ones :drool:

Seemed to do the trick for me mate, worth a try


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Only unpeeled ones :drool:
> 
> Seemed to do the trick for me mate, worth a try


Bananas and taurine bought, ill see how I get on!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Right lads, keep waking up, getting out of bed and getting cramp. It's happened just about everywhere, today was calves and obliques. But also had it in my hands, soles of my feet, ass cheek and hammys.
> 
> Any remedies? Everyone says taurine, if that's the only option ill order some, but if there's something I can pick up in town that would be better!
> 
> I'm drinking water like its going out of fashion and still getting dry mouth too!


Taurine did fook all for me,is dry mouth from snoring mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Taurine did fook all for me,is dry mouth from snoring mate?


Mrs has been complaining ive started snoring actually mate..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Mrs has been complaining ive started snoring actually mate..


Possible sleap apnia,that is how it starts,do you feel like you have a big booger stuck in throat ,you just cannot clear it?

Does your Mrs notice you stop breathing for a few seconds in sleep?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Mrs has been complaining ive started snoring actually mate..


Tren!! Same problem with me, I recorded it one night and I sounded like a spastic trying to gurgle


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Well mate, how're things going? haven't dropped in in a while 

Haha see the cycle is now in full swing


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't multiquote on phone but...

@biglbs she says she hasn't noticed me stop breathing, but tbf she's away with the fairies when she's awake so probs wouldn't notice when half asleep!

@Super_G you blame the tren eh? Got the bsi stuff through this morning, tren250, hopefully it'll do something other than make me snore!

@Galaxy yeah it's going well mate strength is right up ATM and appetite so can't complain at all! How are you?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Can't multiquote on phone but...
> 
> @biglbs she says she hasn't noticed me stop breathing, but tbf she's away with the fairies when she's awake so probs wouldn't notice when half asleep!
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate, do you run hcg on cycle btw.

Thing are going nice and steady atm, just finished up a bit of a recomp thing! so am just maintaining and planning my lean bulk over the summer some time. Will consist of test, tren and eq in some ratio and have androlics and anzolols which i'll prob use at the start and finish


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Sounds good mate, do you run hcg on cycle btw.
> 
> Thing are going nice and steady atm, just finished up a bit of a recomp thing! so am just maintaining and planning my lean bulk over the summer some time. Will consist of test, tren and eq in some ratio and have androlics and anzolols which i'll prob use at the start and finish


Sounds good mate! Are anzolols winny I presume?

No mate never used HCG, but then again I've never had any bother recovering with just clomid and nolva.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Mrs has been complaining ive started snoring actually mate..


My Mrs Is ADAMANT the bigger l get the worse l snore...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Milky said:


> My Mrs Is ADAMANT the bigger l get the worse l snore...


It would make sense, fat people get it because they extra weight puts pressure on their chest/neck area so if you were to have mass In that area it could be the same issue?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Sounds good mate! Are anzolols winny I presume?
> 
> No mate never used HCG, but then again I've never had any bother recovering with just clomid and nolva.


Yep, love em, 5mg tabs is a bit annoying tbh though lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Yep, love em, 5mg tabs is a bit annoying tbh though lol


Fvcking hell I bet you're chucking em down like smarties!

@Milky , never fvcking happy are they women :lol:

Tell her the less sex men get the more they snore, could get lucky?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell I bet you're chucking em down like smarties!
> 
> @Milky , never fvcking happy are they women :lol:
> 
> Tell her the less sex men get the more they snore, could get lucky?


haha i just take them now in the morning and evening, feel too much like a druggy going around with loads of tabs lol

But imo the little guys are worht the results


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> haha i just take them now in the morning and evening, feel too much like a druggy going around with loads of tabs lol
> 
> But imo the little guys are worht the results


What lab are they mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell I bet you're chucking em down like smarties!
> 
> @Milky , never fvcking happy are they women :lol:
> 
> Tell her the less sex men get the more they snore, could get lucky?


Mate l wouldn't get lucky if my dick shot £20 notes out :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> What lab are they mate?


British dispensery mate, pharma grade.

Don't bother using ugl orals anymore as got a good source for pharma stuff and i used WC winny before and found too much of a difference between the tubs (oils are spot on though).

Now if only their was pharma tbol, always wanted to give that ago as i really like hdrol as my first step over


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate l wouldn't get lucky if my dick shot £20 notes out :lol:


 :lol: I don't think you'd have time for sex if it did mate! Ahh well its not all about the sex, I mean she must be a cracking woman for you to stay around?



Galaxy said:


> British dispensery mate, pharma grade.
> 
> Don't bother using ugl orals anymore as got a good source for pharma stuff and i used WC winny before and found too much of a difference between the tubs (oils are spot on though).
> 
> Now if only their was pharma tbol, always wanted to give that ago as i really like hdrol as my first step over


Pharma tbol would be interesting, but would it be much different from a dbol/adex combo?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> :lol: I don't think you'd have time for sex if it did mate! Ahh well its not all about the sex, I mean she must be a cracking woman for you to stay around?
> 
> Pharma tbol would be interesting, but would it be much different from a dbol/adex combo?


In so many ways mate she is TBH.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> In so many ways mate she is TBH.


P1ss taking aside (which is all in jest of course) but that's all that matters right mate? gotta make compromises in every relationship, at least you appreciate everything else eh?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> P1ss taking aside (which is all in jest of course) but that's all that matters right mate? gotta make compromises in every relationship, at least you appreciate everything else eh?


Mate after what l have put her thro its a miracle we are together let alone the fact she does everything l could ever ask for, all my food, my gear, my jabs, makes diaries of me to remember my jabs etc..... 22 carat diamond she is l tell you...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate after what l have put her thro its a miracle we are together let alone the fact she does everything l could ever ask for, all my food, my gear, my jabs, makes diaries of me to remember my jabs etc..... 22 carat diamond she is l tell you...


Best get the wallet out on holiday and treat her to a spa day eh? :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> :lol: I don't think you'd have time for sex if it did mate! Ahh well its not all about the sex, I mean she must be a cracking woman for you to stay around?
> 
> Pharma tbol would be interesting, but would it be much different from a dbol/adex combo?


Ya thats what i would like to find out really, probaly won't bother though till a few cycles down the road......got to use what i have first


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Ya thats what i would like to find out really, probaly won't bother though till a few cycles down the road......got to use what i have first


Yeah mate, never used TBOL tbh, but have heard its good stuff! Zorrin used to rave about it!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate, never used TBOL tbh, but have heard its good stuff! Zorrin used to rave about it!


That he did, too bad half the technical $hit went over my head lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> That he did, too bad half the technical $hit went over my head lol


Aye he was a bit nuts!

Bsi tren I have looks a decent colour for tren, so hoping it has some tren in it, contrary to what I've heard!

I know colour isn't exactly an indicator, could be p1ss for all we know, but ill know in a few weeks!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Aye he was a bit nuts!
> 
> Bsi tren I have looks a decent colour for tren, so hoping it has some tren in it, contrary to what I've heard!
> 
> I know colour isn't exactly an indicator, could be p1ss for all we know, but ill know in a few weeks!


Sounds hopefull so far, got some of their equitren from their first batches to use in my next cycle so lets hopes its decent, i will be comparing it to the WC version as got that too


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Sounds hopefull so far, got some of their equitren from their first batches to use in my next cycle so lets hopes its decent, i will be comparing it to the WC version as got that too


Your stash sounds like it's a good one!

Never used EQ, having thicker blood than is necessary is quite a scary idea to me for some reason!

Not normally one to worry about stuff like that but I don't know why, EQ just does!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Your stash sounds like it's a good one!
> 
> Never used EQ, having thicker blood than is necessary is quite a scary idea to me for some reason!
> 
> Not normally one to worry about stuff like that but I don't know why, EQ just does!


Jab then worry ha

Eq is also suppose to elevate Bp another thing i best keep an eye on

I usually just buy bits here and there when i have spare cash or theres deals on etc as i can't relly afford spending a lot in one go, 

And ordering in small lots is safer with the cvnts at customs lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Jab then worry ha
> 
> Eq is also suppose to elevate Bp another thing i best keep an eye on
> 
> ...


True enough mate!

I suppose blood pressure monitors aren't too expensive, and better being safe than sorry as they say.

The appetite boost from EQ are meant to be amazing though!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> True enough mate!
> 
> I suppose blood pressure monitors aren't too expensive, and better being safe than sorry as they say.
> 
> The appetite boost from EQ are meant to be amazing though!


Not a clue really got one free from my sister whos a nurse  Forgot to mention why i really needed it for though lol

It better hoping for some serious gain from this cycle......getting all excited now even thinking about it :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Not a clue really got one free from my sister whos a nurse  Forgot to mention why i really needed it for though lol
> 
> It better hoping for some serious gain from this cycle......getting all excited now even thinking about it :lol:


When do you start it then? And what's it consist of just test and eq?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> When do you start it then? And what's it consist of just test and eq?


Not sure yet mate tbh when i'll start, will be after my exams anyway so june ish/ late may if i get impatient lol.........must not though, recovery etc and all that.

Cycle will be test tren eq with androlics and azolols thrown in here and their


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im good mate, how u keeping?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im good mate, how u keeping?


Not bad mate, just got the man flu so taking a break!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> My Mrs Is ADAMANT the bigger l get the worse l snore...


I am sure it is true I never used to snore when i was skinny.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Not bad mate, just got the man flu so taking a break!


Man flu? Did you know tesco actually sell a flu remedy called man-flu

Learn something new every day dontcha snotty


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Man flu? Did you know tesco actually sell a flu remedy called man-flu
> 
> Learn something new every day dontcha snotty


So do boots mate, I bought it :lol:

fvcking useless though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoulders and traps to sweat the ol germs out!!

DB press - WU 14kgx10 28kgx10 30kgx 7, 5

BB press 40kgx7, 6, 5 all with a couple partials added on, then DS to 30kg, then empty bar to failure.

Lat raises 14kg superset with 8kg, 10 reps of each, 7 reps of each, 7 reps of each.

BB shrugs 100kgx10 140kgx10 160kgx10 170kgx9 (tried my best to squeeze a 10th out but it wasn't going anywhere :lol: )

Finished with facepulls and db rear delt row.

Decided to start light, hence starting with the 28's, but they felt so easy I upped it to 30's. Still feel terrible, weak and tired from this damn bug, but I am SO happy about the 170kg shrugs for 9 reps, as a few weeks ago when these were a PB I could barely get 3 reps!!!

Go me :tt2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Good shrugging buddy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good shrugging buddy


Ive got proper strong on the pull movements but feel my push ones are lagging. I mean bench press is at like 100kg, yates row at 120, doesn't seem to make sense :confused1:

Maybe i'm just being a feggit on chest day :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ive got proper strong on the pull movements but feel my push ones are lagging. I mean bench press is at like 100kg, yates row at 120, doesn't seem to make sense :confused1:
> 
> Maybe i'm just being a feggit on chest day :lol:


Nice shrugs 

Back is a bigger muscle group so only makes sense you can row more.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Nice shrugs
> 
> Back is a bigger muscle group so only makes sense you can row more.


Yeah I suppose mate never thought of that! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work mate!!! Biiiiiiiiig Traps !!!!

:beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate!!! Biiiiiiiiig Traps !!!!
> 
> :beer:


Fvck tom hardy :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ive got proper strong on the pull movements but feel my push ones are lagging. I mean bench press is at like 100kg, yates row at 120, doesn't seem to make sense :confused1:
> 
> Maybe i'm just being a feggit on chest day :lol:


Try overhand supported chest rows...that'll shave a good 40kg off pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Try overhand supported chest rows...that'll shave a good 40kg off pmsl


I'll have a google!

And these Scottish fvckers better do their jobs tonight, already won 3/5 just QoS and Partick to do the business!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh btw how did the dbol experiment go running 100mg per day....was it worth it compared to 30-50mg?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I'll have a google!
> 
> And these Scottish fvckers better do their jobs tonight, already won 3/5 just QoS and Partick to do the business!
> 
> View attachment 118028


Pffff football...p!sh


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Oh btw how did the dbol experiment go running 100mg per day....was it worth it compared to 30-50mg?


Good for about 2 weeks, until appetite was COMPLETELY destroyed. Id run it with GHRP or EQ if you were thinking of trying it, or maybe vit b-12 injections.



JANIKvonD said:


> Pffff football...p!sh


Haha don't care about the sport... just the money :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Up at the crack of dawn for work starting at 5am.

Woke up in a pool of sweat that stunk, so the trens kicking in.... Or I've p1ssed the bed :lol:

Not feeling as horrible as the last few days at least, so that's a bonus!

On a side note, anyone know how long it takes nolvadex to 'kick in'? Switched from adex to nolva 3 days ago and got puffy nips ATM, should I have kept the adex going a few days rather than just switching to one from the other?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Up at the crack of dawn for work starting at 5am.
> 
> Woke up in a pool of sweat that stunk, so the trens kicking in.... Or I've p1ssed the bed :lol:
> 
> ...


Morning sweaty!

Why the switch to nolva mate......?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning sweaty!
> 
> Why the switch to nolva mate......?


Cheaper and stopped running dbol so not worried about water retention tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cheaper and stopped running dbol so not worried about water retention tbh


Cheaper! How was you running the adex? 1mg eod it's quite cheap IMO


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Cheaper! How was you running the adex? 1mg eod it's quite cheap IMO


Yeah but I have a really cheap source for nolva now mate so gonna stick to tht.

I had WC adex and I swear it's under dosed because I had to run 1mg a day or I got itchy nips!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah but I have a really cheap source for nolva now mate so gonna stick to tht.
> 
> I had WC adex and I swear it's under dosed because I had to run 1mg a day or I got itchy nips!!


Furry muff lol

Possibly then mate, suppose 100mg of dbol didn't help ya junkie 

Anyway, puffy nips should subside soon mate :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Furry muff lol
> 
> Possibly then mate, suppose 100mg of dbol didn't help ya junkie
> 
> Anyway, puffy nips should subside soon mate :beer:


Aye mate been necking superdrol last few weeks too :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Aye mate been necking superdrol last few weeks too :lol:


Pmsl!

So what Orals are you on as we speak?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Up at the crack of dawn for work starting at 5am.
> 
> Woke up in a pool of sweat that stunk, so the trens kicking in.... Or I've p1ssed the bed :lol:
> 
> ...


A week should see an end to it mate,but 3 days should improve it,take 20mg day though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> A week should see an end to it mate,but 3 days should improve it,take 20mg day though


Yeah that's what I've been taking mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> So what Orals are you on as we speak?


None now, except the mrs :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah that's what I've been taking mate


Well a day or so should see it calm down mate,defo no more than a week if you are not aggrevating it with loads of test:rolleyes:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> None now, except the mrs :lol:


Can i have a box? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Can i have a box? :whistling:


Yeah I could do with some too :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well a day or so should see it calm down mate,defo no more than a week if you are not aggrevating it with loads of test:rolleyes:


No mate, 600mg a week so not low but not sky high!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just seen the other replys... No you cvnts!!! :lol:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

hi buddy hows it going ...glad you like the teamironworks stuff


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No mate, 600mg a week so not low but not sky high!


Exactly.....pmsl!!!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just seen the other replys... No you cvnts!!! :lol:


A sample?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> A sample?


Sample this :gun_bandana: :lol:



loganator said:


> hi buddy hows it going ...glad you like the teamironworks stuff


Its great mate, thanks again!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ordered some gym stuff from 'Team Ironworks'. Top notch stuff fellas, review is here, get yourselves ordering!!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/221636-team-ironworks-body-building-clothing-review.html#post4089589


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ordered some gym stuff from 'Team Ironworks'. Top notch stuff fellas, review is here, get yourselves ordering!!!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/221636-team-ironworks-body-building-clothing-review.html#post4089589


anyone interested can pm me with orders after looking on the site and get a discount from me


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah but I have a really cheap source for nolva now mate so gonna stick to tht.
> 
> *I had WC adex and I swear it's under dosed because I had to run 1mg a day or I got itchy nips!!*


I got the exact same thing from BSI's Adex too! Probably gonna go with pharma next time.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I got the exact same thing from BSI's Adex too! Probably gonna go with pharma next time.


Yea I think the wildcat was a bit pants, teach me to be cheap and not buy pharma eh?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yea I think the wildcat was a bit pants, teach me to be cheap and not buy pharma eh?


Defo, always buy pharma meds. I can't imagine any ugl puts a big amount of effort into AI's and shít!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Yea I think the wildcat was a bit pants, teach me to be cheap and not buy pharma eh?


Yeah mate, managed to swap my other tub of Adex with my housemate for a tub of D Hacks' ECA 

Looking forward to trying some pharma test at some point. I know a guy who's currently on it and he's gaining really well and staying lean!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah mate, managed to swap my other tub of Adex with my housemate for a tub of D Hacks' ECA
> 
> Looking forward to trying some pharma test at some point. I know a guy who's currently on it and he's gaining really well and staying lean!


I've got Dhacks clen to try at some point mate, its fvcking bright blue :lol:

Zafa sust is well priced on his site for pharma, but still too expensive for my liking.. compared to brewing my own its scandalous!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> I've got Dhacks clen to try at some point mate, its fvcking bright blue :lol:
> 
> Zafa sust is well priced on his site for pharma, but still too expensive for my liking.. compared to brewing my own its scandalous!


I have actually looked into clen from there, quite potent from what I've read, too.

Yeah that's exactly what I was looking at.. And Fuerza Super Rip :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I have actually looked into clen from there, quite potent from what I've read, too.
> 
> Yeah that's exactly what I was looking at.. And Fuerza Super Rip :lol:


Ill remember that when I'm shaking like I have Parkinson's!!!

Fuerza seen good ATM, their tren seems to be doing the job for sure.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just done biceps n back, was gonna do chest but wasn't feeling up to it so that's tomorrow's treat. Good sesh but felt weak due to being up since 3.45 :lol:

Cheat meal of dominoes pizza when I get in :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Just done biceps n back, was gonna do chest but wasn't feeling up to it so that's tomorrow's treat. Good sesh but felt weak due to being up since 3.45 :lol:
> 
> Cheat meal of dominoes pizza when I get in :lol:


Long @ss day..enjoy the cheat :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Saw my first gym bunny wearing a skinny chimp vest today, looks ace on the chicks!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Long @ss day..enjoy the cheat :thumb:


No appetite at all I just wanna sleep! :lol: might have to eat as much as I can and have the rest with breakfast :thumb:



Super_G said:


> Saw my first gym bunny wearing a skinny chimp vest today, looks ace on the chicks!!!


Skinny chimp vest?! Whats that?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No appetite at all I just wanna sleep! :lol: might have to eat as much as I can and have the rest with breakfast :thumb:
> 
> Skinny chimp vest?! Whats that?


It's a new clothing brand that's come out recently, they keep sending me crap messages on twitter, stuff costs a bomb and looks kinda cheap. But pretty cool in a way too I guess


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> It's a new clothing brand that's come out recently, they keep sending me crap messages on twitter, stuff costs a bomb and looks kinda cheap. But pretty cool in a way too I guess


Just had a google, prefer the plain ones if im honest! But these are just as good, but cheaper!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAS-Body-Development-Plain-stringer-Low-Scoop-deep-neck-Vest-Ibiza-Bodybuilding-/121088167120?pt=UK_Men_s_Tops_Casual_Shirts&var=&hash=item1c316accd0


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just had a google, prefer the plain ones if im honest! But these are just as good, but cheaper!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAS-Body-Development-Plain-stringer-Low-Scoop-deep-neck-Vest-Ibiza-Bodybuilding-/121088167120?pt=UK_Men_s_Tops_Casual_Shirts&var=&hash=item1c316accd0


Ooooooooh I like the pink one... Much-****


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Ooooooooh I like the pink one... Much-****


Got the grey one myself :thumb: notquiteso-****


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chest and tri day, will update later!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Chest and tri day, will update later!


pointless post then was it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pointless post then was it


Fvck off :lol:

Started with DB's using heaviest there 36kg, got 10,10,9.

Onto barbell did 70kg then 80kg to failure.

Flys to finish with 20kg DB, then 16kg DB.

Skulls, CGBP and Tri pulldowns to finish tri's off, was a good session all in all.

Thought I'd show the new vest off :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

You need new gloves, those are torn like a twinks @rsehole in the jail


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> You need new gloves, those are torn like a twinks @rsehole in the jail


Tore them the day I got them cos the wrist straps were sh1te! So ripped them off :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck off :lol:
> 
> Started with DB's using heaviest there 36kg, got 10,10,9.
> 
> ...


Looking big mate! Really filling out the past couple month



Super_G said:


> You need new gloves, those are torn like a twinks @rsehole in the jail


U pair o poofs need to launch the gloves at the closest zyzz trumpet


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Looking big mate! Really filling out the past couple month
> 
> U pair o poofs need to launch the gloves at the closest zyzz trumpet


Cheers mate! I want big things from this cycle, hoping to hit 15 stone at least and then cut any flab ive built up!

We could do gloves that say S I C K on the left hand and C V N T on the right? :whistling:

And then tosspot on the label :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck off :lol:
> 
> Started with DB's using heaviest there 36kg, got 10,10,9.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate :wub:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Looking good mate :wub:


Thanks fella means alot! I honestly think I'm starting to look like I train now, so I'm at least on the right track!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Thanks fella means alot! I honestly think I'm starting to look like I train now, so I'm at least on the right track!


You got some good size and ur pretty lean as well! Cme on loads since I joined this forum!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> You got some good size and ur pretty lean as well! Cme on loads since I joined this forum!


Tbf if it weren't for ukm I'd still be eating KFC every day and thinking steroids were 'cheating' :lol: love this place and the cvnts on it :lol:

I think I'm bigger than average joe which is of course good, but I want that 'wow look at the size if him' factor now!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Tbf if it weren't for ukm I'd still be eating KFC every day and thinking steroids were 'cheating' :lol: love this place and the cvnts on it :lol:
> 
> I think I'm bigger than average joe which is of course good, but I want that 'wow look at the size if him' factor now!


I'd probably be a lot better off financially this food and supps is an expensive game lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I'd probably be a lot better off financially this food and supps is an expensive game lol


Yeah mate think that's the only thing holding me back!

Student = unlimited free time to cook eat and train, but no fvcking money

Full time work = loads of money but no fvcking spare time.

Mugs game if you ask me :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate think that's the only thing holding me back!
> 
> Student = unlimited free time to cook eat and train, but no fvcking money
> 
> ...


So fvcking true, atm i'm the broke student AND NO fvcking spare time.........god damn exams lol

Looking good in the pics mate, filling out nicely on this cycle  Think its safe to sayh you didn't make an @rse of the homebrew lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Tbf if it weren't for ukm I'd still be eating KFC every day and thinking steroids were 'cheating' :lol: love this place and the cvnts on it :lol:
> 
> I think I'm bigger than average joe which is of course good, but I want that 'wow look at the size if him' factor now!


Wow look at the size of you


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking good mate, can definitely see a difference in your arms and delts!

PS, I can never take people seriously when they wear gloves, I always think they're on the way to a wrestling match..


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

:wub: looking good my little sweet potatoe :wub:

What's you running at the moment? I have decided to b&c for the next year and see how it goes


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> So fvcking true, atm i'm the broke student AND NO fvcking spare time.........god damn exams lol
> 
> Looking good in the pics mate, filling out nicely on this cycle  Think its safe to sayh you didn't make an @rse of the homebrew lol


Haha its not hard to make mate tbh, just keeping things sterile is the biggest concern, and all's been well :thumb:



ewen said:


> Wow look at the size of you


Haha [email protected] :lol:



Tom90 said:


> Looking good mate, can definitely see a difference in your arms and delts!
> 
> PS, I can never take people seriously when they wear gloves, I always think they're on the way to a wrestling match..


I struggle to take people in team alpha seriously :whistling:

Just kidding mate, they help keep my girly soft hands girly and soft.



Craigyboy said:


> :wub: looking good my little sweet potatoe :wub:
> 
> What's you running at the moment? I have decided to b&c for the next year and see how it goes


At the moment its 300mg deca, 500mg tren, 600mg test. Week 3 of that :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ohhh and nipple update, as I know you's are all perverts. Dropped adex in favour of nolva about a week ago due to it being a lot cheaper from my source, and me no longer running dbol so not overly worried about massive water retention.

Nips are no longer sensitive as such, no lumps, although they are still quite puffy, especially when I am warm (24/7 due to the tren). So I have what look to be a couple of teepees on my chest atm :lol:

Pics are priced at 5 quid, if you want a lick that will set you back 10.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ohhh and nipple update, as I know you's are all perverts. Dropped adex in favour of nolva about a week ago due to it being a lot cheaper from my source, and me no longer running dbol so not overly worried about massive water retention.
> 
> Nips are no longer sensitive as such, no lumps, although they are still quite puffy, especially when I am warm (24/7 due to the tren). So I have what look to be a couple of teepees on my chest atm :lol:
> 
> Pics are priced at 5 quid, if you want a lick that will set you back 10.


Weeeeeeeeeeeee so...we have similar nips then eh...

Wait till your sitting having your keto breakfast and you come over really warm and sweaty, just to realise your nipple is in your green tea and the other deep into your egg yolk..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate 

Re the Skinny Gimp or chimp whatever they are, I believe Dutch endorses them.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeee so...we have similar nips then eh...
> 
> Wait till your sitting having your keto breakfast and you come over really warm and sweaty, just to realise your nipple is in your green tea and the other deep into your egg yolk..


Lmao, I don't doubt that happened, your nipples are like the suction cups you can fire from toy guns :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> Re the Skinny Gimp or chimp whatever they are, I believe Dutch endorses them.


Say no more mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

looks like things are going in the right direction for ya matey, keep up the good work :thumbup1:

althoughif you ask me, 5 quid for a nip pic is wayyyyyy overpriced, how about £1.26...thats my final offer! :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> looks like things are going in the right direction for ya matey, keep up the good work :thumbup1:
> 
> althoughif you ask me, 5 quid for a nip pic is wayyyyyy overpriced, how about £1.26...thats my final offer! :whistling:


Cheers mate, Think my latest pics really show improvement so im happy at least.. for now!

Hows your training going? Missed the epic journal if im honest, you lads need a new one!

Pshhh 5 quid may seem a lot, but you haven't seen the beauties!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck off :lol:
> 
> Started with DB's using heaviest there 36kg, got 10,10,9.
> 
> ...


Nice work mate keep it up


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate, Think my latest pics really show improvement so im happy at least.. for now!
> 
> Hows your training going? Missed the epic journal if im honest, you lads need a new one!
> 
> Pshhh 5 quid may seem a lot, but you haven't seen the beauties!


Will have to take your word for it :lol:

Training was on hold for a while, spent two weeks in cuba, but before hand picked up a bit of forearm pain which I think might be tendonitis, so took another week out and on my first day back it didn't feel any better but have been icing/stretching it and it seems to be making it better, joined a new gym today, has got nautilus equipment galore, really excited to use the pull over machine, but will keep back/bi stuff light till my arm feels 100%

Was a shame about the journal but I felt like it wasn't really going anywhere, seeing as I was mostly updating it it seemed a bit silly to carry on with it as it was supposed to be 3 men, not one man haha, I did find it helpful when we were all updating it, wish the lads all the best but will try to get something of my own started up soon


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Nice work mate keep it up


Cheers bud, just had a nose in your pics, looking wide as fvck mate!

Also seen that black fella at puregym before lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Will have to take your word for it :lol:
> 
> Training was on hold for a while, spent two weeks in cuba, but before hand picked up a bit of forearm pain which I think might be tendonitis, so took another week out and on my first day back it didn't feel any better but have been icing/stretching it and it seems to be making it better, joined a new gym today, has got nautilus equipment galore, really excited to use the pull over machine, but will keep back/bi stuff light till my arm feels 100%
> 
> Was a shame about the journal but I felt like it wasn't really going anywhere, seeing as I was mostly updating it it seemed a bit silly to carry on with it as it was supposed to be 3 men, not one man haha, I did find it helpful when we were all updating it, wish the lads all the best but will try to get something of my own started up soon


Yeah shame it went but I guess it had run its course!

Deffo start one up though mate and pm me the link when you do!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers bud, just had a nose in your pics, looking wide as fvck mate!
> 
> Also seen that black fella at puregym before lol.


No problem, Check my journal out, jjcooper road to stage


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

No training today, maybe have a session tomorrow but my dissertation is due on Tuesday, and I need to have a final push to get it sorted. Have around 3000 words to write over the next few days which is easily do-able as I have done all the reading, and got the secondary sources, but It just needs 100% focus, so training will go by the wayside for a few days.

:thumb:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dissertation? Are you doing a degree?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Dissertation? Are you doing a degree?


Yeah mate, English literature.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate, English literature.


Do you study full time?

Thinking of doing an Engineering degree through distance learning..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Do you study full time?
> 
> Thinking of doing an Engineering degree through distance learning..


Yeah full time for the next month or so then in done! Can't wait to finish and get earning, tbh ill do anything full time, not fussy!

Just want a job ASAP, then ill apply for degree related jobs that are harder to get!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah full time for the next month or so then in done! Can't wait to finish and get earning, tbh ill do anything full time, not fussy!
> 
> Just want a job ASAP, then ill apply for degree related jobs that are harder to get!


Yeah I understand your craving for money. I'm earning £31k a year and it's still not enough, gonna get this degree done then hopefully get a job offshore.

Are you in much debt? I didn't go to gnu after school because I was afraid of getting into debt and not getting a job. Also I didn't have any ambition when I was 18 :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah I understand your craving for money. I'm earning £31k a year and it's still not enough, gonna get this degree done then hopefully get a job offshore.
> 
> Are you in much debt? I didn't go to gnu after school because I was afraid of getting into debt and not getting a job. Also I didn't have any ambition when I was 18 :lol:


Yes mate, about 24 thousand if I remember my figures fully.

If it gets me where I want to be though it's worth it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yes mate, about 24 thousand if I remember my figures fully.
> 
> If it gets me where I want to be though it's worth it.


lol 24k in dept?....better than 160k i suppose pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol 24k in dept?....better than 160k i suppose pmsl


Why are you 160k in debt?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Why are you 160k in debt?!


House


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Why are you 160k in debt?!





R0BLET said:


> House


yup! what happens whe u grow up lol....dept!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> yup! what happens whe u grow up lol....dept!


Mortgage doesn't count ya fudd.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yes mate, about 24 thousand if I remember my figures fully.
> 
> If it gets me where I want to be though it's worth it.


Your debts almost 50% of the purchase price of my flat lol crazy!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Mortgage doesn't count ya fudd.


X2

It's an investment


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Mortgage doesn't count ya fudd.


Ohhh...Just 20k then lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ohhh...Just 20k then lol


20grands worth of mac dees on tick Jan?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

About to make myself look a [email protected] again! But my pen ran out :lol:

So couldn't write down weights from todays shoulders session.

I know I went with smith machine over DB press today, and hit a PB of 3 sets to failure @70kg, then dropsets to 60 and 30.

Did lateral raises, cable lat raises and laying db row for rear delts.

Shrugs worked up to 170 and got two sets, one of 10 reps, one of 7. Loving it.

So, let the abuse begin, sh1t journo etc :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well it is Sunday...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Popped my head in here... saw tasty food... frowned, now leaving!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Popped my head in here... saw tasty food... frowned, now leaving!!!


Ohh completely forgot to message you back! Been snowed under with uni work, dissertation is due in 2 days :lol:

I will reply eventually!

Nice to see you approve of my diet though :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Ohh completely forgot to message you back! Been snowed under with uni work, dissertation is due in 2 days :lol:
> 
> I will reply eventually!
> 
> Nice to see you approve of my diet though :lol:


Yeah, yeah lol.

Looks like a fiiine diet  im jealous as ****!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah, yeah lol.
> 
> Looks like a fiiine diet  im jealous as ****!


Well I guess you have cheat days right?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just done 2ml test 300 in right glute, 2ml fuerza tren125 in left delt. Think I twisted it or something in delt because its a bit tender to say the least :lol:

So thought I'd give it a rest for a while, so going to do the final jab tonight 1ml prochem deca300 and 1ml bsi tren250.

GOOD NEWS!! My dissertation is finished, all 8,500 words of glorious bullsh1t :lol:

So gym this evening to celebrate :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Just done 2ml test 300 in right glute, 2ml fuerza tren125 in left delt. Think I twisted it or something in delt because its a bit tender to say the least :lol:
> 
> So thought I'd give it a rest for a while, so going to do the final jab tonight 1ml prochem deca300 and 1ml bsi tren250.
> 
> ...


ffs...thats some jabbing lol. just pull them all into the same syringe?

well done buddy :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ffs...thats some jabbing lol. just pull them all into the same syringe?
> 
> well done buddy :beer:


Only get 2.5ml barrels from our needle exchange. Its sh1te :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Only get 2.5ml barrels from our needle exchange. Its sh1te :lol:


ya get 100 5ml for about £5 ya fukin mink


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ya get 100 5ml for about £5 ya fukin mink


He's a student. It's either syringes or a weeks worth of pasta.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> He's a student. It's either syringes or a weeks worth of pasta.


Spot on mate! If I can get it free, I'm getting it free no question.

I also have about 3 years worth of heroin spoons... I thought whilst I was there, might as well stockpile them :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Well I guess you have cheat days right?


Actually have my first refeed day this Saturday! Cant wait


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Only get 2.5ml barrels from our needle exchange. Its sh1te :lol:


Which one do you use? Going to see If mine has bigger ones next time I go.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Actually have my first refeed day this Saturday! Cant wait


What you planning for it?



kingdale said:


> Which one do you use? Going to see If mine has bigger ones next time I go.


Boots one at bottom end of town near market mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> What you planning for it


Bagels, granola, bananas and a piece of chocolate!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Bagels, granola, bananas and a piece of chocolate!!


Ok... and what about for the cheat?! :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Ok... and what about for the cheat?! :whistling:


For me that is a refeed!! Lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> For me that is a refeed!! Lol


Fvcking hell! @JANIKvonD gonna need some help here!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Look im having all the normal stuff. Thats extra. My refeed day cals are 2100. Thats probably what u have in half a day!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell! @JANIKvonD gonna need some help here!!





RXQueenie said:


> Look im having all the normal stuff. Thats extra. My refeed day cals are 2100. Thats probably what u have in half a day!


The pizza I had for lunch was 2700. What's your non refeed days cals? My toes are curling at the thought :l


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> The pizza I had for lunch was 2700. What's your non refeed days cals? My toes are curling at the thought :l


1500-1900


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> 1500-1900


I take it your re-feed days are carb up days tho yeh? Doing CKD or sumin..

1500-1900cals on a cut is not bad for a female tbf


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> I take it your re-feed days are carb up days tho yeh? Doing CKD or sumin..
> 
> 1500-1900cals on a cut is not bad for a female tbf


No idea what ckd is but yes its a higher cal, higher carb, lower protein day.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No idea what ckd is but yes its a higher cal, higher carb, lower protein day.


Get a curry and a few tins down ya!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Get a curry and a few tins down ya!!


No way ill be sick. Anyway I feel im spamming this lovely journal so can any further input be posted in my journal. Thank u  x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No way ill be sick. Anyway I feel im spamming this lovely journal so can any further input be posted in my journal. Thank u  x


Don't be coming in here pimping your own journo out and taking my regulars :lol: pmsl

Just got back from gym, had a fair old pip in the delt which restricted my bb press, but funnily I could do more on DB incline press. Fvck knows why!

Decent though to say eating hasn't been the best with all the uni stuff I've had going on.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what was the sesh then ya nob?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what was the sesh then ya nob?


Chest and tri's yesterday was:

BB Press 60x10 90x8,6 (felt weak on these due to pip I think?) 60kg dropset for 10 slow negs

Incline DB press 28x10 32x9,7

DB fly 20x10,10 dropset to 12kgx12

Skulls 40kgx10,7 35x7 (fail)

Rope overhead extension 18x10 32x10 45x7 39x9


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Today was back and bi's

Hammer curls WU 10kgx15, 26x18, 14 18kgx16

EZbar curl 40x7, 35x7 25x8+ a few partials

Slow concentration curls 8kgx10,10,9

Yates Row 60x10 100x10 120x8

Close grip yates row (focus on lats) 100x9 60x13

Seated row 66x10, 8

Lat pulldown

Did wide grip, followed by narrow grip superset at 45kg

14 wide, 10 close

10 wide, 9 close

Done, and FVCKED


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Good going mate!...you're starting to remember what this journal Shyte is for pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good going mate!...you're starting to remember what this journal Shyte is for pmsl


Enough of that lark :lol: Whats on tonight? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Enough of that lark :lol: Whats on tonight? :lol:


Haha. Just destroyed a whole roast chicken & a massive pile of mash...mrs working early so thinking an early night with xhamster


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha. Just destroyed a whole roast chicken & a massive pile of mash...mrs working early so thinking an early night with xhamster


google xnxx mate :whistling:

And ive got 4 sausages, 2 burgers and a pack of rice to battle through :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> google xnxx mate :whistling:
> 
> And ive got 4 sausages, 2 burgers and a pack of rice to battle through :thumb:


Google Ah-me


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Google Ah-me


OMG theres a granny section mg:

Saved...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> OMG theres a granny section mg:
> 
> Saved...


They got a sleeping section too if your into the rape thing like me :innocent: & the picture gallery's ain't too shabby either


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> They got a sleeping section too if your into the rape thing like me :innocent: & the picture gallery's ain't too shabby either


 :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well another 3.30 start to be in work for 5, just waiting on tele cvnts arriving now!

Can't wait to work 9-5, nice n simple none of this dodging drunk fvckers and piles of sick on the way to work :lol:

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I love the idea of working 9-5 just cause its like having a lie in every morning, working 7-2 is not so bad, gives you the afternoon to still do things.

Have a good day


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah mate, tbf ive only worked a 5-9.30 today, steady 4 and a half hours. Home and having bacon and eggs, a quick sleep, gym, more food and then a staff security meeting, so back in to work UNPAID 6.30 till 8.30. Useless.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate, tbf ive only worked a 5-9.30 today, steady 4 and a half hours. Home and having bacon and eggs, a quick sleep, gym, more food and then a staff security meeting, so back in to work UNPAID 6.30 till 8.30. Useless.


You still with republic mate? We don't have on in Glasgow now, gutted. Iv been unconditionally offered a fitness role with virgin active today, just need to heal up and finish my level 3.

Working 9-5 is perfect for the gym, I love starting really early and finishing early afternoon when the gym is empty, does me just perfectly


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> You still with republic mate? We don't have on in Glasgow now, gutted. Iv been unconditionally offered a fitness role with virgin active today, just need to heal up and finish my level 3.
> 
> Working 9-5 is perfect for the gym, I love starting really early and finishing early afternoon when the gym is empty, does me just perfectly


Yeah mate. And well done lad, when you reckon you will be starting there? Expensive as fvck but you'll get it free now, sauna, pool etc, cant be bad!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate. And well done lad, when you reckon you will be starting there? Expensive as fvck but you'll get it free now, sauna, pool etc, cant be bad!


With my legs mate itl be around Xmas at the earliest but they have made the offer which is awesome, Wasn't even the role that I went for! Happy with it as that one has a big golf course and stuff

How much longer do you have on the cycle buddy?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> With my legs mate itl be around Xmas at the earliest but they have made the offer which is awesome, Wasn't even the role that I went for! Happy with it as that one has a big golf course and stuff
> 
> How much longer do you have on the cycle buddy?


Gonna go till I use up my tren and deca, which is another 5/6 weeks and then lower the test to like 1ml a week and do a mini cut, time to get as ripped as possible, never seen proper abs etc, so gonna go for it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate, tbf ive only worked a 5-9.30 today, steady 4 and a half hours. Home and having bacon and eggs, a quick sleep, gym, more food and then a staff security meeting, so back in to work *UNPAID 6.30 till 8.30. *Useless.


Fuk that. My work wouldn't waste the breath asking me to come in unpaid lol. Infact if I need to go back to work for whatever reason..even for 5 mins, I stick a 2hr callout charge @ double time pmsl.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk that. My work wouldn't waste the breath asking me to come in unpaid lol. Infact if I need to go back to work for whatever reason..even for 5 mins, I stick a 2hr callout charge @ double time pmsl.


PMSL we were getting fired if we didn't go, that's how valued we are!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> PMSL we were getting fired if we didn't go, that's how valued we are!


Sickening mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Sickening mate


Basically got told for two hours how shop lifters steal stuff, often to feed their drug habits. Fvcking common sense I thought?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Basically got told for two hours how shop lifters steal stuff, often to feed their drug habits. Fvcking common sense I thought?


I used to be a security guard in a down & out housing unit. Delt with my fair share o junkies lol 80% of the residents were just out prison.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I used to be a security guard in a down & out housing unit. Delt with my fair share o junkies lol 80% of the residents were just out prison.


Security? is that any good pay wise? Need a full time job for after uni, and just need something quick tbh whilst I look for something better?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Was about £7 ph at the time (5year ago) so yeah pretty good. We were a private company subcontracted from the folk who owned the building so prob better pay than normal tbh. Once that security licence came about tho it went to fuk


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Was about £7 ph at the time (5year ago) so yeah pretty good. We were a private company subcontracted from the folk who owned the building so prob better pay than normal tbh. Once that security licence came about tho it went to fuk


Ahh fair enough mate, gay4pay it is :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Went to reds true BBQ tonight for a meal. Ended up having a starter of large BBQ wings, a full rack of ribs with two sides, and then got bullied out of a dessert because no one else wanted one! So had a mc flurry on the way home :lol:


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Went to reds true BBQ tonight for a meal. Ended up having a starter of large BBQ wings, a full rack of ribs with two sides, and then got bullied out of a dessert because no one else wanted one! So had a mc flurry on the way home :lol:


note to self next cheat day a mcflurry, saying that I ate a 500ml tub of ben and jerrys yesterday...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Was about £7 ph at the time (5year ago) so yeah pretty good. We were a private company subcontracted from the folk who owned the building so prob better pay than normal tbh. Once that security licence came about tho it went to fuk


Mind you can do your SIA license training for free via ISA learn direct mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So I had a nightmare yesterday, went to work and turned out I wasn't meant to be working until today, so headed to the gym instead.

Was a good session don't get me wrong, but the intensity/motivation wasn't the same, so going to take a day or two off just to catch up with myself, as I am feeling a bit de-motivated.

A lot going on atm, as I have a close friend going into hospital for quite a serious op on Monday, but I'll at least keep eating high. And you fvckers keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Still alive, still putting the work in, and still force feeding :lol:

Todays diet so far has been a mixture of good and also terrible with:

Whey shakes, sausage, eggs, steak, more eggs, golden grahams, bagels, redbull and a maccys breakfast wrap. :lol:

But at least the cals are rolling in. Had two 105g shakes so far, so about 160g of protein just in that, and ill be having two more with the final one of the night containing 50ml of EVOO.

Anyway, looking to tip the scales at 15 stone sometime soon, last weigh in was 14.6 a few weeks back, so will weigh again when I remember at the gym.

Uni work is smothering me too, hence the lack of updates, but 14th may I am a free man, and I'll be about due my first cut.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Still alive, still putting the work in, and still force feeding :lol:
> 
> Todays diet so far has been a mixture of good and also terrible with:
> 
> ...


You not fussed about fat gain as long as the muscle keeps coming?

Sometimes it's a good way if your not vain and know what's lurking underneath the fat layer.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You not fussed about fat gain as long as the muscle keeps coming?
> 
> Sometimes it's a good way if your not vain and know what's lurking underneath the fat layer.


Not holding too much fat tbh mate, heres a pic I took yesterday, after an allergic reaction to using out of date veet :lol:

Look like a fvcking lobster


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Not holding too much fat tbh mate, heres a pic I took yesterday, after an allergic reaction to using out of date veet :lol:
> 
> Look like a fvcking lobster


What picture?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> What picture?


Sorry mate should be showing now?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Sorry mate should be showing now?


Yeah your pretty fkn red lmao. Chest is looking beastly and still some feint lines from your abs. Going well, can't wait to get bigger, can eat more day to day!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah your pretty fkn red lmao. Chest is looking beastly and still some feint lines from your abs. Going well, can't wait to get bigger, can eat more day to day!


Yeah I couldn't guess bodyfat tbh, but I reckon I must be around 20% or so judging by this:



I'd ideally like to be somewhere between the 6-7% category and the 10% category. So yeah, hopefully get somewhere around there. Going to drop most carbs and have a go at keto like you lads, I'll be using low dose test and clen as well.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah I couldn't guess bodyfat tbh, but I reckon I must be around 20% or so judging by this:
> 
> View attachment 119631
> 
> ...


When you doing keto?

It's been good this last couple of weeks, easy to stick to, and I've now got some muscle showing I have seen before so it must work as expected. Still have to calorie count though otherwise defeats the point.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> When you doing keto?
> 
> It's been good this last couple of weeks, easy to stick to, and I've now got some muscle showing I have seen before so it must work as expected. Still have to calorie count though otherwise defeats the point.


Will be once ive finished my test,tren deca. Another few weeks yet mate, got about 3 weeks left IIRC


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Will be once ive finished my test,tren deca. Another few weeks yet mate, got about 3 weeks left IIRC


End of may, nice, staying on cruise dose?

I'm ending my cut at end of may.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> End of may, nice, staying on cruise dose?
> 
> I'm ending my cut at end of may.


Yeah just 1ml every 10 days or so I reckon.

Skipped on the gym tonight (been up since 3.45am for work) so going tomorrow to crack on!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah just 1ml every 10 days or so I reckon.
> 
> Skipped on the gym tonight (been up since 3.45am for work) so going tomorrow to crack on!


Part timer :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Part timer :lol:


Says the fvcker who isn't going to the gym for a month :lol:

Just you wait in a few weeks I'll be bombarding you with keto questions :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Says the fvcker who isn't going to the gym for a month :lol:
> 
> Just you wait in a few weeks I'll be bombarding you with keto questions :whistling:


Keto? Ahh that's the eating plan that iv just gained the lost weight from isn't it :lol:

I'm Gymless now mate, fvcking conning [email protected] wouldn't let me into the gym without a docs referral which the doc wouldn't give, but they still wanted to charge me the monthly fee!! Eat me!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Keto? Ahh that's the eating plan that iv just gained the lost weight from isn't it :lol:
> 
> I'm Gymless now mate, fvcking conning [email protected] wouldn't let me into the gym without a docs referral which the doc wouldn't give, but they still wanted to charge me the monthly fee!! Eat me!


Ahh that's terrible news mate, join a puregym till you can go back? no contract, just tick the box saying you don't need an induction and bobs your uncle.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Eh up lad, how's things going In here.

I went to the needle exchange today, they gave me the steroid pack, but when I opened it up when i got home, there was no alcohol swabs. If my forearm was feeling ok during my workout tomoz I was gonna crack on with the cycle but that's kinda put a spanner in the works. Can't be ****d to wait any longer, have put it off long enough lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Eh up lad, how's things going In here.
> 
> I went to the needle exchange today, they gave me the steroid pack, but when I opened it up when i got home, there was no alcohol swabs. If my forearm was feeling ok during my workout tomoz I was gonna crack on with the cycle but that's kinda put a spanner in the works. Can't be ****d to wait any longer, have put it off long enough lol


I would order some online, or call back into the needle exchange and grab some. Its not 100% necessary, as I have jabbed without before (gave the area a good clean with soap and water first), but you wouldn't want to make a habit of it.

Minimise all risks mate, its the most sensible thing to do.

What's your cycle going to be?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I would order some online, or call back into the needle exchange and grab some. Its not 100% necessary, as I have jabbed without before (gave the area a good clean with soap and water first), but you wouldn't want to make a habit of it.
> 
> Minimise all risks mate, its the most sensible thing to do.
> 
> What's your cycle going to be?


It's round the corner from my work but am off tomoz, just got all excited then was a bit...oh! What's a couple more days. Cycle will be sust and dbol, and gonna bridge to pct with winny.have hcg for on cycle but if I can get some more I might extend it up till October before I go away. I was gonna start when I got back but it's far too long to wait lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> It's round the corner from my work but am off tomoz, just got all excited then was a bit...oh! What's a couple more days. Cycle will be sust and dbol, and gonna bridge to pct with winny.have hcg for on cycle but if I can get some more I might extend it up till October before I go away. I was gonna start when I got back but it's far too long to wait lol


Get it in you tomorrow mate! :devil2:

Sounds well planned, what labs you using? WC? I presume you have everything bought already?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Get it in you tomorrow mate! :devil2:
> 
> Sounds well planned, what labs you using? WC? I presume you have everything bought already?


yes mate, gotta love those wc 20ml vials, very good value for money, and i got blue hearts dbol, pregnyl hcg, ai, and pct..all set to go! need to mix the hcg and stash it in my outside freezer on the sly so my parents dont get wind of what im doing lol

just reading youre gonna try keto, i found it very affective  IF is another method i rate quite highly..tis what i used for 4 weeks to cut before my holiday last year


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> yes mate, gotta love those wc 20ml vials, very good value for money, and i got blue hearts dbol, pregnyl hcg, ai, and pct..all set to go! need to mix the hcg and stash it in my outside freezer on the sly so my parents dont get wind of what im doing lol
> 
> just reading youre gonna try keto, i found it very affective  IF is another method i rate quite highly..tis what i used for 4 weeks to cut before my holiday last year


To be fair I'm going to do a few weeks with low carbs just to see how I get on, and then if I find it isn't shifting the fat quick enough I'll go for keto.

Yeah wildcat vials are excellent value, as are blue hearts, especially when your source sells them supercheap!

Is it test e or cyp?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> To be fair I'm going to do a few weeks with low carbs just to see how I get on, and then if I find it isn't shifting the fat quick enough I'll go for keto.
> 
> Yeah wildcat vials are excellent value, as are blue hearts, especially when your source sells them supercheap!
> 
> Is it test e or cyp?


well the first two weeks of my cut, i used carbs pre and post workout only, then i think i used iF but then had carbs at the weekend for my cheat meal, then all of sudden the abs were out, was trying to go back through the 3 men journal to find out my kcal's/macros for when i want to cut again later in the year..if im still using gear by then im hoping for even better results. i have a vial of sust and a vial of cyp, i was gonna get a vial of e but my source told me that most ppl prefer the cyp over e as it wasnt as pippy, although seeing as its my first cycle im gonna get it regardless lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR l have NEVER used a swab, nor have l aspirated, l must just be lucky eh :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> well the first two weeks of my cut, i used carbs pre and post workout only, then i think i used iF but then had carbs at the weekend for my cheat meal, then all of sudden the abs were out, was trying to go back through the 3 men journal to find out my kcal's/macros for when i want to cut again later in the year..if im still using gear by then im hoping for even better results. i have a vial of sust and a vial of cyp, i was gonna get a vial of e but my source told me that most ppl prefer the cyp over e as it wasnt as pippy, although seeing as its my first cycle im gonna get it regardless lol


I used the cyp and had zero pip mate.

Never used their e or sust so cant say on that one.

I think you'll be fine tbh mate, just go nice and slow, take your time, try not to shake too much. I find having something with a bit of sugar in after a jab takes away the sick feeling I get from jabbing. But its only when I'm jabbing a fair bit of oil I get that, so doubt you'll feel it.

Aye mate, I'm thinking of following pscarbs timed carbs sticky, only having carbs post workout and keeping fats high enough that my body switches to burning fats for fuel over carbs. That's my understanding of it, but we shall see if it works.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> FTR l have NEVER used a swab, nor have l aspirated, l must just be lucky eh :lol:


dirty northerners :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> FTR l have NEVER used a swab, nor have l aspirated, l must just be lucky eh :lol:


Really mate? Do you clean the area with anything?

I never aspirate tbf, nurses don't do it, I don't see the point. I can normally feel if I'm near a blood vessel tbh anyway.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Really mate? Do you clean the area with anything?
> 
> I never aspirate tbf, nurses don't do it, I don't see the point. I can normally feel if I'm near a blood vessel tbh anyway.


Nope, never, just pants down, expose enough area to pin and wife harpoons me with a big green fella and l am G2G...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I used the cyp and had zero pip mate.
> 
> Never used their e or sust so cant say on that one.
> 
> ...


yeah thats the article that gave the idea for a timed carb approach, would def revisit it!

ah i hope so, i would be lying if i said i wasnt nervous but, looking forward to it at the same time, i always see threads about people saying after how easy the whole process was, so im just hoping its gonna be the same sort of thing for me

will let u know when the deed is done!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nope, never, just pants down, expose enough area to pin and wife harpoons me with a big green fella and l am G2G...


Whilst your in here mate, have you ever used the timed carbs approach? Is that what paul has you on at the minute? Been looking through the sticky and thinking I'm going to give it a go.



danMUNDY said:


> yeah thats the article that gave the idea for a timed carb approach, would def revisit it!
> 
> ah i hope so, i would be lying if i said i wasnt nervous but, looking forward to it at the same time, i always see threads about people saying after how easy the whole process was, so im just hoping its gonna be the same sort of thing for me
> 
> will let u know when the deed is done!


Good stuff mate, you'll be fine... might as well as do it now... :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Whilst your in here mate, have you ever used the timed carbs approach? Is that what paul has you on at the minute? Been looking through the sticky and thinking I'm going to give it a go.
> 
> Good stuff mate, you'll be fine... might as well as do it now... :whistling:


No l don't think l have mate.

I do eat my carbs arounf workouts tho so maybe he has :confused1:

I just do as l am told :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> To be fair I'm going to do a few weeks with low carbs just to see how I get on, and then if I find it isn't shifting the fat quick enough I'll go for keto.
> 
> Yeah wildcat vials are excellent value, as are blue hearts, especially when your source sells them supercheap!
> 
> Is it test e or cyp?


How're things going mate since i last poped in? Bulk coming to an end......sad days 

Re keto, i fvcking hated it tbh, i alays feel much better with some carbs 



danMUNDY said:


> well the first two weeks of my cut, i used carbs pre and post workout only, then i think i used iF but then had carbs at the weekend for my cheat meal, then all of sudden the abs were out, was trying to go back through the 3 men journal to find out my kcal's/macros for when i want to cut again later in the year..if im still using gear by then im hoping for even better results. i have a vial of sust and a vial of cyp, i was gonna get a vial of e but my source told me that most ppl prefer the cyp over e as it wasnt as pippy, although seeing as its my first cycle im gonna get it regardless lol


Taking the plunge eh mate :beer:

BTW WC test e is smooth as fvck


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> How're things going mate since i last poped in? Bulk coming to an end......sad days
> 
> Re keto, i fvcking hated it tbh, i alays feel much better with some carbs
> 
> ...


Yeah it will be soon mate. Got around about 3ml of deca, 3ml of bsi tren, and 6ml of fuerza tren left so once that's gone I'm going to cut.

So far since starting this blast I'm up at least 12lbs but with a reduction in body fat, so possibly more! Which I can't complain at.

Haven't weighed myself in a few weeks so need to just keep forgetting.

Cutting in general will be hard for me, but hopefully keto will suit me as it's decent enough food.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> To be fair I'm going to do a few weeks with low carbs just to see how I get on, and then if I find it isn't shifting the fat quick enough I'll go for keto.
> 
> Yeah wildcat vials are excellent value, as are blue hearts, especially when your source sells them supercheap!
> 
> Is it test e or cyp?





onthebuild said:


> Yeah it will be soon mate. Got around about 3ml of deca, 3ml of bsi tren, and 6ml of fuerza tren left so once that's gone I'm going to cut.
> 
> So far since starting this blast I'm up at least 12lbs but with a reduction in body fat, so possibly more! Which I can't complain at.
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate.

Still looking like a lobster? 

Btw what did you think of the bsi tren? Have some bsi equitren and WC equitren for my next run......not sure to run em together or one lab then the next???


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Sounds good mate.
> 
> Still looking like a lobster?
> 
> Btw what did you think of the bsi tren? Have some bsi equitren and WC equitren for my next run......not sure to run em together or one lab then the next???


Seems underdosed to me but that's just speculation like. Reason I say is I'm also on 2ml fuerza tren e 125 a week, so with the bsi I'd be on 500mg per week, and I don't think I've had the sides nor gains in appetite and strength that I would from say 500mg of Prochem. On 200mg a week of Prochem tren e I was sweating, eating loads and strength shot up.

I don't know but it just hasn't felt AS good as other tren. So next time ill stick to Prochem or WC as they've never let me down before


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Seems underdosed to me but that's just speculation like. Reason I say is I'm also on 2ml fuerza tren e 125 a week, so with the bsi I'd be on 500mg per week, and I don't think I've had the sides nor gains in appetite and strength that I would from say 500mg of Prochem. On 200mg a week of Prochem tren e I was sweating, eating loads and strength shot up.
> 
> I don't know but it just hasn't felt AS good as other tren. So next time ill stick to Prochem or WC as they've never let me down before


I would steer clear of BSI mate, dropped it after a few weeks. Alot say don't judge it based on side's but I as you probably do know that I get the same sides from tren everytime and NONE from BSI. Fishy to me.

Cutting for summer soon then?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> I would steer clear of BSI mate, dropped it after a few weeks. Alot say don't judge it based on side's but I as you probably do know that I get the same sides from tren everytime and NONE from BSI. Fishy to me.
> 
> Cutting for summer soon then?


Not really for summer but I guess I have kind of timed it right!!!

Never properly cut though so it's going to be interesting I hope!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Loving the new tapatalk2 theme lads!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Loving the new tapatalk2 theme lads!


Might try that, see there my journal that you've no been in for days, you cheating on me??? lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Might try that, see there my journal that you've no been in for days, you cheating on me??? lol


I'm in it every day you cvnt, what else am I gonna tug one over :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning young man!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning young man!


Morning big fella! And a great one it is too! Suns poking through the clouds, I aren't working today for a change, the final matches of the football championship are on today, and I have bacon, sausage and eggs galore to get through after some cereal!

Got a good Saturday planned with little Mia?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok so I keep forgetting to have shakes through the day! My solution? Meal 3...



300g of whey, so as its 80% concentrate 240g protein. Plus milk. :thumb:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ok so I keep forgetting to have shakes through the day! My solution? Meal 3...
> 
> View attachment 119946
> 
> ...


Fkn hell, that will bloat you too fck lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Fkn hell, that will bloat you too fck lol.


It did for about an hour mate! felt like a balloon :lol:

seems ok now, better be because I need to eat again soon.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Weather is cracking the flags, people are happy, it's Sunday.... And I've just arrived at work. Have a good day guys, make the most of it, I wish I could!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone else think this bodybuilding malarkey is just a constant state of feeling sick from forcing in the food?

I think a cut has come at the right time cos I'm sick of the sight of chicken and steak.

Can't wait for some oily fish and dairy on this keto whatsit!!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Anyone else think this bodybuilding malarkey is just a constant state of feeling sick from forcing in the food?
> 
> I think a cut has come at the right time cos I'm sick of the sight of chicken and steak.
> 
> Can't wait for some oily fish and dairy on this keto whatsit!!!


Lol it's a game of opposites, I was oats and lots of food as I can't have any!! I want pancakes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Anyone else think this bodybuilding malarkey is just a constant state of feeling sick from forcing in the food?
> 
> I think a cut has come at the right time cos I'm sick of the sight of chicken and steak.
> 
> Can't wait for some oily fish and dairy on this keto whatsit!!!


This was always a problem of mine till l split my food into 7 meals a day...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Anyone else think this bodybuilding malarkey is just a constant state of feeling sick from forcing in the food?
> 
> I think a cut has come at the right time cos I'm sick of the sight of chicken and steak.
> 
> Can't wait for some oily fish and dairy on this keto whatsit!!!


Yes mate especially if you have a decent metabolism and can train hard. Forcefeeding for periods is good to force change but like you say a change of goals will give you a new focus and enjoyment !

I make burgers with minced beef mate go for 80/20 in "offseason" as it's tastier just add finely chopped onions, raw egg, paprika, salt, pepper and vinegar. Never get bored of it TBH with some sweet potato baked "fries". These and homemade mass gain shakes were the bulk of my diet.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Lol it's a game of opposites, I was oats and lots of food as I can't have any!! I want pancakes


Hah if I could cook as well as you I would make some!



Milky said:


> This was always a problem of mine till l split my food into 7 meals a day...


What the same amount of food just split into smaller meals? At the minute I have 4 big meals and 3 shakes.



Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate especially if you have a decent metabolism and can train hard. Forcefeeding for periods is good to force change but like you say a change of goals will give you a new focus and enjoyment !
> 
> I make burgers with minced beef mate go for 80/20 in "offseason" as it's tastier just add finely chopped onions, raw egg, paprika, salt, pepper and vinegar. Never get bored of it TBH with some sweet potato baked "fries". These and homemade mass gain shakes were the bulk of my diet.


They sounds good mate! Whenever I've tried home made burgers they all fall apart, is that what the eggs for? To like glue it all together?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate especially if you have a decent metabolism and can train hard. Forcefeeding for periods is good to force change but like you say a change of goals will give you a new focus and enjoyment !
> 
> I make burgers with minced beef mate go for 80/20 in "offseason" as it's tastier just add finely chopped onions, raw egg, paprika, salt, pepper and vinegar. Never get bored of it TBH with some sweet potato baked "fries". These and homemade mass gain shakes were the bulk of my diet.


Home make burgers are the bomb!! Have them every day now, can never get bored of them as all you have to do is add different spices and its a new meal every time


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Anyone else think this bodybuilding malarkey is just a constant state of feeling sick from forcing in the food?
> 
> I think a cut has come at the right time cos I'm sick of the sight of chicken and steak.
> 
> Can't wait for some oily fish and dairy on this keto whatsit!!!


Fell your pain mate and i'm only a week or two into my 'lean bulk'. Six meals a day and i'm never hungry really and my stomach isn't too great lately with the increase in cals FML Got some digestion enzyes so hopefully that will sort it out.

1 week into your cut and i'll bet you'll be dieing for some steak lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Fell your pain mate and i'm only a week or two into my 'lean bulk'. Six meals a day and i'm never hungry really and my stomach isn't too great lately with the increase in cals FML Got some digestion enzyes so hopefully that will sort it out.
> 
> 1 week into your cut and i'll bet you'll be dieing for some steak lol


Luckily I think I'm genetically blessed to lose fat quite easily, it's putting muscle on I struggle with. So as long as I lower cals it's not normally too much hassle.

I mean I don't have much fat as it is and I do zero cardio so with cardio it's a big change.

But yeah I will be craving burgers and steak and sausage and all the other stuff I shouldn't eat!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Hah if I could cook as well as you I would make some!
> 
> What the same amount of food just split into smaller meals? At the minute I have 4 big meals and 3 shakes.
> 
> They sounds good mate! Whenever I've tried home made burgers they all fall apart, is that what the eggs for? To like glue it all together?


Yes mate just add a yolk to the minced steak, can eat them on diet aswell nothing bad about them still have them everyday now!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate just add a yolk to the minced steak, can eat them on diet aswell nothing bad about them still have them everyday now!


Nice one! Going to make these tomorrow mate! Any specific mince I should be buying? Will lean beef mince do?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Nice one! Going to make these tomorrow mate! Any specific mince I should be buying? Will lean beef mince do?


I buy cheaper minced beef (80/20 pro/fat) when gaining weight and lean or steak mince if dieting. The fattier it is the tastier it is but want it lean as poss when dieting


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> I buy cheaper minced beef (80/20 pro/fat) when gaining weight and lean or steak mince if dieting. The fattier it is the tastier it is but want it lean as poss when dieting


Don't have that problem for now mate! Cheaper it is, cheers! Pop by here tomorrow night, I'll upload pictures, no doubt of an epic mince explosion :lol:

I'm sh1te at cooking if you hadn't guessed.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Don't have that problem for now mate! Cheaper it is, cheers! Pop by here tomorrow night, I'll upload pictures, no doubt of an epic mince explosion :lol:
> 
> I'm sh1te at cooking if you hadn't guessed.


Buy some nice buns for the burgers and some "lazy garlic" too then if gaining, spread garlic on the inside of the buns and add handfuls of cheese, toast them under the grill while your burgers are cooking so you've got melted garlic cheese in your bun, then put burgers in buns with a **** load of mayo and tomato sauce. Favourite meal ever with bacon added in there too. **** me I'm hungry !!

Sod it I should just come round and cook them for you so you get it right, as long as you let me watch you eat them and describe every bite :cursing:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Cheaper tastes better as it's nice and fatty


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Morning big fella! And a great one it is too! Suns poking through the clouds, I aren't working today for a change, the final matches of the football championship are on today, and I have bacon, sausage and eggs galore to get through after some cereal!
> 
> Got a good Saturday planned with little Mia?


Been away,will post up in mine soon:thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Buy some nice buns for the burgers and some "lazy garlic" too then if gaining, spread garlic on the inside of the buns and add handfuls of cheese, toast them under the grill while your burgers are cooking so you've got melted garlic cheese in your bun, then put burgers in buns with a **** load of mayo and tomato sauce. Favourite meal ever with bacon added in there too. **** me I'm hungry !!
> 
> Sod it I should just come round and cook them for you so you get it right, as long as you let me watch you eat them and describe every bite :cursing:


That sounds very gay and erotic! I knew you team alpha lads were closer than is normal :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> That sounds very gay and erotic! I knew you team alpha lads were closer than is normal :lol:


Because we're only allowed breadcrumbs and dust 4 times a day


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Because we're only allowed breadcrumbs and dust 4 times a day


You must be paying all your food money to Scott if he's back up to 17 stone already!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tried out the homemade burgers, half a kilo of mince in there!










Sooo good! Ha BBQ beans and a garlic baguette with it


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy sh!t that looks gooooood!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

**** me shouldn't of come in here !

Looks really good mate, enjoy it? Better than just having plain mince burgers! Did you put garlic inside the rolls? Should have melted the cheese onto the inside of the roll though you amateur


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> **** me shouldn't of come in here !
> 
> Looks really good mate, enjoy it? Better than just having plain mince burgers! Did you put garlic inside the rolls? Should have melted the cheese onto the inside of the roll though you amateur


I just rubbed a clove of garlic on the bread and put butter on it! Was tasty mate, its a cracking idea I have to admit, probably cheaper than buying burgers tbh.

Yeah should have melted the cheese you're right with that one, but tbh I'm happy It didn't go terribly wrong!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well tea was a struggle. 5 turkey breast steaks, BBQ beans and yes, that's right potato waffles :lol:

Steaks were 350g cooked weight, 550cals I think it was, and 100something g of protein.










Ohh and if you're dieting look away before you read that :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Scales aren't flying up atm, theyre creeping up, which is rather annoying so its time to up the cals again I think, going to be aiming for 4000 per day now. Few pictures taken cold just now:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Scales aren't flying up atm, theyre creeping up, which is rather annoying so its time to up the cals again I think, going to be aiming for 4000 per day now. Few pictures taken cold just now:
> 
> View attachment 120620
> View attachment 120621
> View attachment 120623


Looking good man, 4k calories? Fk me. What calorie level did you start at when the first start lifting?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good man, 4k calories? Fk me. What calorie level did you start at when the first start lifting?


Well tbh I started 'lifting' 5 years ago. As you can see this is no way a physique built on 5 years worth of lifting. I was eating 3 meals a day, and thought chicken and pasta and a maximuscle shake a day would see me getting 'all kindz of gainz'.

However since finding UKM 20months ago diet has changed dramatically, lowering carbs and upping protein has been the main big change for me. I could gain a lot faster by eating a lot more carbs, but I am happy gaining very little fat, so until I need to smash the carbs to gain, I will continue just upping cals bit by bit to minimise fat and still gain muscle.

To answer your question though, since starting out 'properly' as some may say, I worked out I was averaging just 2000 cals a day at the age of 21! That's right, I did go to the gym, and couldn't work out why I wasn't putting on weight :lol:



So after reading the diet stickies on here, I immediately bumped up cals to 2500, and have been increasing in 500cal increments every 6 or so months since.

To be honest, I am going to struggle eating that much 'clean' food so may have to eat some calorie dense stuff too, but since I'm going to be cutting in a few weeks, I want to maximise gains now.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well tbh I started 'lifting' 5 years ago. As you can see this is no way a physique built on 5 years worth of lifting. I was eating 3 meals a day, and thought chicken and pasta and a maximuscle shake a day would see me getting 'all kindz of gainz'.
> 
> However since finding UKM 20months ago diet has changed dramatically, lowering carbs and upping protein has been the main big change for me. I could gain a lot faster by eating a lot more carbs, but I am happy gaining very little fat, so until I need to smash the carbs to gain, I will continue just upping cals bit by bit to minimise fat and still gain muscle.
> 
> ...


Good story, you find the more muscle you pack on the more calories you need to take the next step?

Seems like a dumb question but I'm trying to get opinions from people, basically 'does more muscle make it easier to cut?'


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Good story, you find the more muscle you pack on the more calories you need to take the next step?
> 
> Seems like a dumb question but I'm trying to get opinions from people, basically 'does more muscle make it easier to cut?'


In a short way, yes.

I think the more muscle you have, the more calories you need just to maintain. My maintenance at 10 stone was obviously around 2000 calories. As growth has slowed right down at 14stone something on 3500 cals, it would make sense my maintenance is somewhere around 3000-3200 cals atm.

So if at 10 stone I wanted to cut, using 1800 cals, I would be just 200cals below maintenance, whereas at 14stone, 1800 cals would put me in a deficit of 1200-1400 cals, which would obviously make the body start burning bodyfat for fuel.

Also exercise SHOULD burn more calories, the more muscle you are carrying. Running carrying 10 stone of bodyweight is surely not going to burn as many cals as running carrying an extra 4 stone? That's my take on things, but of course its just my opinion, I have yet to implement these idea's so have no solid proof, other than seeming common sense.

Have you ever considered a nutritional coach to help you plan things, answer questions etc? Just reading @Milky 's journal has helped me greatly, I cannot imagine the wealth of knowledge available to him since recruiting pscarb to help him. If I had the money I would invest in something similar myself!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Evoo, cheese, milk and oats are life savers for me for bumping the calories if you are struggling to eat.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Evoo, cheese, milk and oats are life savers for me for bumping the calories if you are struggling to eat.


Yeah I'm thinking I might just have a box of 18 eggs a day, just to bump up the cals. Can't really complain for 1.50 a box, its only an extra 10 quid a week.

1 egg apparently contains about 7g protein and about 78cals.

So 18 would add 126g protein and 1400cals. I already have 6 a day, so an extra 12 should see me on my way?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah I'm thinking I might just have a box of 18 eggs a day, just to bump up the cals. Can't really complain for 1.50 a box, its only an extra 10 quid a week.
> 
> 1 egg apparently contains about 7g protein and about 78cals.
> 
> So 18 would add 126g protein and 1400cals. I already have 6 a day, so an extra 12 should see me on my way?


should do, i would struggle to eat that many not my favourite food. I stick 120g oats in each shake nice easy way to bump up calories and only 75p a kilo if you get the crappy oats.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

kingdale said:


> should do, i would struggle to eat that many not my favourite food. I stick 120g oats in each shake nice easy way to bump up calories and only 75p a kilo if you get the crappy oats.


I'm a student mate, I definitely get the crappy oats! And I just blend them and chug them raw tbh, hold my nose and down the hatch. Might be a different story with 18 though!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

have to drink my oats they fill me up if I eat them cooked.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


>


Wtf is that rich?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Wtf is that rich?


Steak omelette and a bowl of oats.

Not mine but I thought since were talking about oats and bulking I'd post a pic


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Steak omelette and a bowl of oats.
> 
> Not mine but I thought since were talking about oats and bulking I'd post a pic


That's a hefty bowl of oats and a tiny steak! Where's the enjoyment in that!

I'm a meat lover me! (behave) :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Steak omelette and a bowl of oats.
> 
> Not mine but I thought since were talking about oats and bulking I'd post a pic


I see, that's a big bowl of oats!!

Rice all the way lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> That's a hefty bowl of oats and a tiny steak! Where's the enjoyment in that!
> 
> I'm a meat lover me! (behave) :lol:


I'd rather have the oats, I fcking love porridge, not has for ages though, must have some tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> I'd rather have the oats, I fcking love porridge, not has for ages though, must have some tomorrow.


Oats over meat..... You're dead to me!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Oats over meat..... You're dead to me!!


Oats are awesome. How do You think Scots survived during famine? Oats and Salt ha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Oats are awesome. How do You think Scots survived during famine? Oats and Salt ha.


Hmmm, I am concerned about you......

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, I am concerned about you......
> 
> :lol:


Backwards country mate, no wonder they wear skirts :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, I am concerned about you......
> 
> :lol:





onthebuild said:


> Backwards country mate, no wonder they wear skirts :lol:


I'm concerned as well, Keto seems to be mentally taxing on me.

Salt on porridge is dam good, I've tried to tell a couple folk in Halifax but they looked at me like I pulled a haggis out my ars.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I'm concerned as well, Keto seems to be mentally taxing on me.
> 
> Salt on porridge is dam good, I've tried to tell a couple folk in Halifax but they looked at me like I pulled a haggis out my ars.


I'm surprised they didn't just stab you in Halifax :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> I'm concerned as well, Keto seems to be mentally taxing on me.
> 
> Salt on porridge is dam good, I've tried to tell a couple folk in Halifax but they looked at me like I pulled a haggis out my ars.


So that's where they come from!!

Just had my dinner, no bloody oats and salt in sight


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I'm surprised they didn't just stab you in Halifax :lol:


lol some wee gadje asked me if I wanted to buy a phone though I was like na pal I dinny.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> So that's where they come from!!
> 
> Just had my dinner, no bloody oats and salt in sight


Did it finish like this though...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Did it finish like this though...


Awesomeness.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Awesomeness.


Tempting? Whens your next carb up day?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Did it finish like this though...


No lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Tempting? Whens your next carb up day?


Tomorrow night.










Pizza, pancakes, chicken strips and cheesecake planned.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that you're counting down or anything... :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Decided my cut starts Monday. This is due to finishing uni for good Monday, so I will be upping the hours I will be working dramatically. Rather than worry about forcing in the calories for a few more weeks around work, I'm going to cut, making it easier as calories will be reduced, and I'll have more time for cardio. I will hopefully get the leanest ive ever been and hoping to look good by the end of it. Then I can assess how much weight I've lost etc.

Going to next properly bulk when I have a full time job sorted, and I'm used to the routine, as big changes like this are bound to get in the way.

Few questions:

At 207lbs, what would you recommend calorie wise to cut on?

Is 2 20 minute sessions of cardio better than 1 40minute session?

HIIT training, how long should a session last?

Finally, if working out twice a day (cardio morning, weights (and possibly more cardio) evening, when would you eat carbs if following the timed carbs approach? After the first cardio session or after the weights session?

Also shall I start a new, cutting journal?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Interested to get the thoughts of @XRichHx @Super_G @Milky @Galaxy @danMUNDY @AK-26 and @Tom90


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Personally l would take the carb post weight training, try and do 2 x 20 mins sessions of cardio and my HIIT lasts 25 mins mate if that helps at all.

And yeah, start a new journal mate, new goals etc..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Personally l would take the carb post weight training, try and do 2 x 20 mins sessions of cardio and my HIIT lasts 25 mins mate if that helps at all.
> 
> And yeah, start a new journal mate, new goals etc..


Thanks for that mate, will take the advice on board and work out a plan for Monday.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I was just about to say if your doing times carb approach @Milky should be able to help, I know from reading stuff around Paul's diet carbs seem to be around workout time.

I'm thinking if this coming week on keto was as bad

Mentally as this week I'm gonna try carbs around workout time, cardio and lifting becomes a drag without energy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I was just about to say if your doing times carb approach @Milky should be able to help, I know from reading stuff around Paul's diet carbs seem to be around workout time.
> 
> I'm thinking if this coming week on keto was as bad
> 
> Mentally as this week I'm gonna try carbs around workout time, cardio and lifting becomes a drag without energy


You find weight wise, the sessions suffer? Or can you maintain strength whilst dieting?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You find weight wise, the sessions suffer? Or can you maintain strength whilst dieting?


I find you fatigue a lot lot quicker on it cause you don't have carbs to move the weight, the timed carbs is to try and stop that by keeping your muscle stores with some glycogen. Keto doesn't have any glycogen.

I've been thinking about this; some carbs good enough gym sessions, more calories burnt in a cut.

Keto, no carbs, less intense workout, less calories burnt.

Hard one but I'm getting results with keto so I'm sticking with it just now or untill I can't take it no more ha.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Depends how quickly you want results. If time's not really an issue then I'd go under your maintenance cals by 250, when weight loss stalls keep to that deficit but add in some cardio. Things like calorie reductions, fat burners, cardio, dieting methods are all in your ars3nal, utilise them when you're no longer losing fat.

I'd give intermittent fasting a go, lost a good few KG doing that, before I tried DNP


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Depends how quickly you want results. If time's not really an issue then I'd go under your maintenance cals by 250, when weight loss stalls keep to that deficit but add in some cardio. Things like calorie reductions, fat burners, cardio, dieting methods are all in your ars3nal, utilise them when you're no longer losing fat.
> 
> I'd give intermittent fasting a go, lost a good few KG doing that, before I tried DNP


Nice one mate, not wanting results insanely quick, but don't want to be cutting longer than a 6-8weeks tbh.

I would add I shall be using peds, so I don't think I'm asking too much to drop maybe 5% bf in that time. Any more would be great of course.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Decided my cut starts Monday. This is due to finishing uni for good Monday, so I will be upping the hours I will be working dramatically. Rather than worry about forcing in the calories for a few more weeks around work, I'm going to cut, making it easier as calories will be reduced, and I'll have more time for cardio. I will hopefully get the leanest ive ever been and hoping to look good by the end of it. Then I can assess how much weight I've lost etc.
> 
> Going to next properly bulk when I have a full time job sorted, and I'm used to the routine, as big changes like this are bound to get in the way.
> 
> ...


Try the two x 20 mins cardio, alot easier to suffer through than 40 mins imo. I would try and do one fasted. Personally i would leave HIIT out for the time being or do one cardio session at the start so that when weight loss stalls you can add the extra cardio without dropping much more cals jmo.

With carbs imo depends on what your doing during the day imo, i was doing manual labour during my last cut and was training in the evening after work so their was not a hope in hell i could survive without carbs till post wo. What i did was, 1hr work/cardio then had my breakfast with carbs and then had the rest of my carbs post workout.

Stims pre wo..life saver lol

 Oh and new journal


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Try the two x 20 mins cardio, alot easier to suffer through than 40 mins imo. I would try and do one fasted. Personally i would leave HIIT out for the time being or do one cardio session at the start so that when weight loss stalls you can add the extra cardio without dropping much more cals jmo.
> 
> With carbs imo depends on what your doing during the day imo, i was doing manual labour during my last cut and was training in the evening after work so their was not a hope in hell i could survive without carbs till post wo. What i did was, 1hr work/cardio then had my breakfast with carbs and then had the rest of my carbs post workout.
> 
> ...


What stims you recommend? Like caffeine tabs or an actual pre workout like jack3d?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

do you do much cardio currently ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> do you do much cardio currently ?


Would you judge me if I said none whatsoever...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Try the two x 20 mins cardio, alot easier to suffer through than 40 mins imo. I would try and do one fasted. Personally i would leave HIIT out for the time being or do one cardio session at the start so that when weight loss stalls you can add the extra cardio without dropping much more cals jmo.
> 
> With carbs imo depends on what your doing during the day imo, i was doing manual labour during my last cut and was training in the evening after work so their was not a hope in hell i could survive without carbs till post wo. What i did was, 1hr work/cardio then had my breakfast with carbs and then had the rest of my carbs post workout.
> 
> ...


This is a good post.

Bear in mind l have carbs pre AND post ( cocopop roks post ) workout.

If your shattered from work then you will need something to give you energy to train...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Would you judge me if I said none whatsoever...


Not one bit mate but l would say stick to ONE cardio session to begin with, and l would add ANY amount of cardio will make a difference if you don't currently do any.

If poss do some HIIT fasted, if not then postworkout but break yourself in gently...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> What stims you recommend? Like caffeine tabs or an actual pre workout like jack3d?


I used d hacks ultra burn caps/tabs what ever they were lol last time, worked a treat and they also have some appiptite suppressent in them which helped........i think, i was still as hungry as fook 



Milky said:


> do you do much cardio currently ?


This ^^^

At the start of your cut do as little as possible to lose fat so you have room to alter when you stall. If you jump head first in with very low cals and loads of cardio then when you stall what then??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> I used d hacks ultra burn caps/tabs what ever they were lol last time, worked a treat and they also have some appiptite suppressent in them which helped........i think, i was still as hungry as fook
> 
> This ^^^
> 
> At the start of your cut do as little as possible to lose fat so you have room to alter when you stall. If you jump head first in with very low cals and loads of cardio then when you stall what then??


Me, personally l don't think you can stall with cardio, you just do more. The more you do the easier it is to push yourself that bit further...

Paul has me doing Tabata am and HIIT in the evening and its taken time but its gotten easier..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Right so just thinking aloud here, how about if I start with 4min tabata on a morning and 20mins HIIT after weights? And lower cals obviously?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Me, personally l don't think you can stall with cardio, you just do more. The more you do the easier it is to push yourself that bit further...
> 
> Paul has me doing Tabata am and HIIT in the evening and its taken time but its gotten easier..


Good point mate, i guess stalling is more in terms of cals.

My cardio is something i really need to improve on tbh, for health resaons alone even!

Does Paul advocate hiit over sscv? I am starting my next cycle next week (lean bulk) and will be doing cardio but unsure to do hiit or sscv??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Right so just thinking aloud here, how about if I start with 4min tabata on a morning and 20mins HIIT after weights? And lower cals obviously?


Personally l would alternate them between Tabata am on day one then HIIT the following night. I also would not alter calories just yet as the cardio will burn some calories already.



Galaxy said:


> Good point mate, i guess stalling is more in terms of cals.
> 
> My cardio is something i really need to improve on tbh, for health resaons alone even!
> 
> Does Paul advocate hiit over sscv? I am starting my next cycle next week (lean bulk) and will be doing cardio but unsure to do hiit or sscv??


I think but l am not 100 % Paul advocates HIIT as much for time line, 25 mins HIIT is equivalent too 40 mins steady if l am not mistaken.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Good point mate, i guess stalling is more in terms of cals.
> 
> My cardio is something i really need to improve on tbh, for health resaons alone even!
> 
> Does Paul advocate hiit over sscv? I am starting my next cycle next week (lean bulk) and will be doing cardio but unsure to do hiit or sscv??





Milky said:


> Personally l would alternate them between Tabata am on day one then HIIT the following night. I also would not alter calories just yet as the cardio will burn some calories already.
> 
> I think but l am not 100 % Paul advocates HIIT as much for time line, 25 mins HIIT is equivalent too 40 mins steady if l am not mistaken.


Nice one, again thanks for this.

I think its just gonna come down to close monitoring of results in terms of increasing cardio, decreasing cals then?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Nice one, again thanks for this.
> 
> I think its just gonna come down to close monitoring of results in terms of increasing cardio, decreasing cals then?


I am leaning up without any real drops in calories. I am not losing muscle as l feel bigger than ever.

I worked out roughly today that my calories burned doing cardio equates to nearly a full days food intake ( rough guesstimation ) so unless you want rapid weight loss l wouldn't drop the cals too muc just yet.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am leaning up without any real drops in calories. I am not losing muscle as l feel bigger than ever.
> 
> I worked out roughly today that my calories burned doing cardio equates to nearly a full days food intake ( rough guesstimation ) so unless you want rapid weight loss l wouldn't drop the cals too muc just yet.


Ok noted mate. Ill start with a week of cardio and see where I am before dropping calories then.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Personally l would alternate them between Tabata am on day one then HIIT the following night. I also would not alter calories just yet as the cardio will burn some calories already.
> 
> I think but l am not 100 % Paul advocates HIIT as much for time line, 25 mins HIIT is equivalent too 40 mins steady if l am not mistaken.


Cheers milky, think i'll give the hiit a go, probaly harder but hopefully it will go by quick enough due to changing pace etc.



onthebuild said:


> Nice one, again thanks for this.
> 
> I think its just gonna come down to close monitoring of results in terms of increasing cardio, decreasing cals then?


No more apple pie either


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> No more apple pie either


Urgh don't remind me.

No more anything enjoyable :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Ok noted mate. Ill start with a week of cardio and see where I am before dropping calories then.


Give it 2 weeks mate minimum



Galaxy said:


> Cheers milky, think i'll give the hiit a go, probaly harder but hopefully it will go by quick enough due to changing pace etc.
> 
> No more apple pie either


Its fu*king purgatory mate but you get to love it :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR chaps look at Sharpy76, the man does a ridiculous amount of cardio, as does Dutch scott and they don't suffer muscle loss.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> FTR chaps look at Sharpy76, the man does a ridiculous amount of cardio, as does Dutch scott and they don't suffer muscle loss.


One of them doesn't eat either :lol:

No I get what you're saying, cardio does seem to be the determining factor here, rather than massive changes in diet!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> One of them doesn't eat either :lol:
> 
> No I get what you're saying, cardio does seem to be the determining factor here, rather than massive changes in diet!


Probably agree with this, I'm quite bad for cutting off more calories rather than upping exercise, it's a bad habit I'm trying to get away from.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> FTR chaps look at Sharpy76, the man does a ridiculous amount of cardio, as does Dutch scott and they don't suffer muscle loss.


Tbh i more worried about my sanity doing cardio then muscle loss 

@Sharpy76 , 2hrs cardio :death:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I'm was with @Galaxy with the whole one 40mins fasted cardio session with bcaa.

But then I read you said you don't do any cardio so this may be quite a lot.

Try @Milky approach of 2 separate 20min cardio sessions along with reduced calories.

I personally am a fan of HIIT cardio, great progress can be made for those that don't usually do cardio.

In terms of stims... Just caffein should do the trick mate but if not an ECA stack would work well.

New journal.. Deffo mate! Pm me the link!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> I'm was with @Galaxy with the whole one 40mins fasted cardio session with bcaa.
> 
> But then I read you said you don't do any cardio so this may be quite a lot.
> 
> ...


Going to be using clen mate, as I have a few tubs of it, think caffeine tabs will be of benefit too? I don't want to put too much stress on my heart, as doesn't caffeine increase heart rate?

Yeah I'll get a new journo up tomorrow and send you the link, just need to get everything worked out in my head first.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Going to be using clen mate, as I have a few tubs of it, think caffeine tabs will be of benefit too? I don't want to put too much stress on my heart, as doesn't caffeine increase heart rate?
> 
> Yeah I'll get a new journo up tomorrow and send you the link, just need to get everything worked out in my head first.


get to Aldi and buy there energy drinks mate, good as the real thing.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Going to be using clen mate, as I have a few tubs of it, think caffeine tabs will be of benefit too? I don't want to put too much stress on my heart, as doesn't caffeine increase heart rate?
> 
> Yeah I'll get a new journo up tomorrow and send you the link, just need to get everything worked out in my head first.


Mate any stim is going to increase your heart rate even if its a slight increase.

If you're using clen it should be enough mate providing you've got diet and cardio nailed.

Now I know you're going to be using clen I'd avoid caffein and other stims.

You'll still cut up nice mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> get to Aldi and buy there energy drinks mate, good as the real thing.


Funny you should mention that, I currently buy 6 cans of the sainsburys own stuff for the price of one red bull :lol: Probably horse p1ss but seems to get the job done.



AK-26 said:


> Mate any stim is going to increase your heart rate even if its a slight increase.
> 
> If you're using clen it should be enough mate providing you've got diet and cardio nailed.
> 
> ...


Yeah gonna take it steady and probably avoid stims for now, if there's one thing I don't want to fvck up its my heart.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> FTR chaps look at Sharpy76, the man does a ridiculous amount of cardio, as does Dutch scott and they don't suffer muscle loss.





Galaxy said:


> Tbh i more worried about my sanity doing cardio then muscle loss
> 
> @Sharpy76 , 2hrs cardio :death:


Tbf gents, i have started cutting back on the cardio the last few days.

Only did 1hr today:tongue:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Tbf gents, i have started cutting back on the cardio the last few days.
> 
> Only did 1hr today:tongue:




I'm afraid that's the wrong answer, the correct answer is A: MADNESS!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Personally l would take the carb post weight training, try and do 2 x 20 mins sessions of cardio and my HIIT lasts 25 mins mate if that helps at all.
> 
> And yeah, start a new journal mate, new goals etc..


X2 for carbs post trainng, only take them for your pre workout meal of you find your workouts starting to suffer but I recon you will be ok

Not really too sure about the cardio, as the on,y cardio I ever do is, steady state when I am on my post rounds, but if you can...try to do it fasted on your days off lifting?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Funny you should mention that, I currently buy 6 cans of the sainsburys own stuff for the price of one red bull :lol: Probably horse p1ss but seems to get the job done.
> 
> Yeah gonna take it steady and probably avoid stims for now, if there's one thing I don't want to fvck up its my heart.


Nah mate it all about tecos finest......KX energy drinks  12 for 4euro, rude not too lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Any input I was going to say was covered by @Galaxy two pages back mate, a spot on post!!

Sorry for the late reply, fvcking life gets in the way sometimes :lol: how dare it!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Nah mate it all about tecos finest......KX energy drinks  12 for 4euro, rude not too lol


Fvcking hell, I thought the euro was buggered? I'd have been surprised you'd get one can for a fistful :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell, I thought the euro was buggered? I'd have been surprised you'd get one can for a fistful :lol:


Trust me mate, its not worth the fvcking metal its made off lol

Twas on offer so felt the need to stock up


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I tried to do some cardio other day only to discover my gym only has one knackered stepper in the "cardio section" :lol: ffs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I tried to do some cardio other day only to discover my gym only has one knackered stepper in the "cardio section" :lol: ffs


That's what you get for going to a sh1t gym!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You started a new journal yet?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You started a new journal yet?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/225922-first-cut-my-life-time-get-ab-ulous.html

big thanks to everyone who's been in this journal, loads of advice taken and stuff learnt for me, so its been worth it!

If this one could be closed when you get a minute milky that would a big help.

Cheers once again lads!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Time to get this up and running again!

Lost focus for a while but back in the swing of things now, 4 days at the gym so far this week I've done:

Shoulders&traps

Biceps&back

Legs

Chest&tris

Changed gyms to a rough hardcore one ATM, it's basic but it's alright.

Done a massive pb on dumbbell chest press this morning, old gym only went up to 36kg db's but in the new one I was pushing the 42's today, so onwards and upwards!

Oh and fvck you all, you're all cvnts especially @JANIKvonD @XRichHx and @R0BLET


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well started the wrong journo back up... Let's roll with it though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Janik is on his Holidays, well.... a mission to get some gear in Turkey :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll assume I'm not enough of a cvnt to get a mention then!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Need to get my focus back as well. Il Start when I'm back from Toronto bitches.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Janik is on his Holidays, well.... a mission to get some gear in Turkey :lol:


Cvnt could have at least taken some orders! 



Tom90 said:


> I'll assume I'm not enough of a cvnt to get a mention then!


Forgot @Tom90 :lol: biggest cvnt on here 




XRichHx said:


> Need to get my focus back as well. Il Start when I'm back from Toronto bitches.


What you doing over there?! Bet the foods cracking!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cvnt could have at least taken some orders!
> 
> Forgot @Tom90 :lol: biggest cvnt on here
> 
> What you doing over there?! Bet the foods cracking!


There a lot of variety tbf. Over visiting my mate. So doing all touristy stuff etc


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Time to get this up and running again!
> 
> Lost focus for a while but back in the swing of things now, 4 days at the gym so far this week I've done:
> 
> ...


Fukin 42s.....ill be shoulder pressing the 50s by the end of this bulk  .....very doubtful tho


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fukin 42s.....ill be shoulder pressing the 50s by the end of this bulk  .....very doubtful tho


If I can shoulder press the 42's by the end of the bulk I'll be happy! How was the holiday fat boy?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> If I can shoulder press the 42's by the end of the bulk I'll be happy! How was the holiday fat boy?


What ya got planned for the bulk?

Hols were ace mate, plenty flange


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> What ya got planned for the bulk?
> 
> Hols were ace mate, plenty flange


Food food an more food 

Ohh and 500mg test prop and 300mg tren a per week :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Food food an more food
> 
> Ohh and 500mg test prop and 300mg tren a per week :lol:


ive got, testE, deca, Npp, anapolon


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ive got, testE, deca, Npp, anapolon


Stocked up abroad did ya? 

What's anapalon??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Stocked up abroad did ya?
> 
> What's anapalon??


only bought the anapolon there mate. its pharma oxys.....VERY good apparently. find out soon enough


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Blimmin'eck....I got a mention....:laugh: must be my professional opinion your after......cos....cos....cough...I mean everyone knows I know my stuff right?:no::laugh:

You must have done that in error.....but best of luck with the new goals.....I myself only today managed to resist two offers of a wine gym....yup! Phew ....gotta be done....


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Blimmin'eck....I got a mention....:laugh: must be my professional opinion your after......cos....cos....cough...I mean everyone knows I know my stuff right?:no::laugh:
> 
> You must have done that in error.....but best of luck with the new goals.....I myself only today managed to resist two offers of a wine gym....yup! Phew ....gotta be done....


Think it was an error mate as I got one as well!


----------

